# Waist Length Challenge 2015



## JJamiah (Sep 19, 2013)

IF you interested just thank below, so I can add it, it is much easier to update the list  TIA

Please feel free to state your,

Ultimate Goal:
Regimen:
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all...
Tips/Tricks:
Issues or difficulties you're having: 

 I would love to check in a minimum of every 4 months, that way we can keep posted an motivated, but if you want to check in more that, you know we are more than excited to see.  

January 1, 2015
May 1, 2015
September 1, 2015 
December 31, 2014 

I will be using Post #5 and this post in order to keep all the information updated. 
I will stop updating the list after January 31, 2014 but there is no cut off date to the challenge, you want to join come on in because we are all in it for the same goal in here 

Froreal3 thanks so much for helping me to host this challenge...  

@JJamiah 1willtry 
20perlz 
4EverDetermined 
abbygirl 
Africascrown 
ail221 
ajargon02
amazonvirgin 
Americka 
Anailuj 
Angel of the North 
angelhairtype4 
Ann0804 
Anticipatience08 
beautyintheyes 
Bebravebritt 
BlackVenus29 
blazingthru 
BlessedDaughter 
blueberryd 
Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll 
bronzephoenix 
brown_skin_poppin 
caliscurls 
Canadiangirl123 
candie19 
Ceemarie82 
Celesti 
cembry 
chassiecrane 
chickory_bee 
CrissieD 
CurliDiva 
Damaged but not out 
DanaFenty 
DanceOnTheSkylines 
davisbr88 
Dayna910 
ddavis82 
dedicatedshopper 
dicapr 
DoDo 
dollface0023 
Dove56 
DrC 
DREAMIN 
Duchess007 
elise805 
ezina 
felic1 
Fenaxa 
Fhrizzball 
fifigirl 
Fine 4s 
Firstborn2 
Froreal3 
goingBack2black 
greenbees 
grownupnai 
havilland 
honeyhair87 
HoneyKitt 
Ijanei 
Iluvsmuhgrass 
ImanAdero 
IronButterfly 
IslandMummy 
itismehmmkay 
iVR 
jade998 
JaszG 
jbwphoto1 
JEMmedia 
jennwantslonghurr 
JetsetMaven 
jnel29 
Jobwright 
JosieLynn 
jprayze 
JustGROWwithIt 
juusstsala 
kandigyrl 
kapriss_des_iles 
KaramelDiva1978


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 19, 2013)

Sorry. I 'thanked' the post cause I liked what you typed, not that I wanted to join. But I can be a side cheerleader!!!


----------



## tolly (Sep 19, 2013)

its a lofty dream for me to aspire to get waist length in just two year from now.
I started my hair journey in 2010, BC to TWA, relaxed in 2012 then BC again after 3months with relaxer.
before my hair journey, I cut my hair in 2008 to a fade when I was pregnant, just because lol.
In the last 5yrs, I haven't had hair long enough to do much to, barely shoulder length at its longest. I now have 4-5inches after more than a year of growing, I might not make WL but intend to try, and will not cut my hair again.
I'll come back later with my hair regimen.


----------



## ail221 (Sep 19, 2013)

I am up for the challenge!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 19, 2013)

karlajamaica 
keranikki 
Kerryann 
khadicurls 
Killahkurlz 
kinky curlygenie 
krissyhair 
ktwatkins 
ladysaraii 
Lakieeshaa 
leogirl321 
Lexsmarie 
lexxi 
lisanaturally 
llan 
longhairdreaming 
loulou82 
lovemyhair247 
Loving
Mahsiah 
make_me_over 
Meritamen 
midwood
MissGomes 
misskitoko 
MissShawna 
Mleah 
Mohagany667 
MrsIQ 
mscocopuff 
MsJamerican 
MsKinkycurl 
MyAngelEyez~C~U 
myfaithrising 
myhairgrowstoo 
nadaa16 
napbella 
Napp 
Nataliej 
NaturalfienD 
Nelli04 
Niknak20 
Nix08 
nubianprincess83 
Ogoma 
ojemba 
ojthomas 
pearcey 
PlainJane 
praisedancer 
preciouslove0x 
prettybyrd 
pre_medicalrulz 
PureSilver 
RaeShouna 
rawsilk 
Rozlewis 
Saludable84 
SCarolinaGirl
sdiva21 
Shaima 
Shekayla 
Sholapie 
SkySurfer 
snoop ]
so so chic 
SouthernStunner 
surecutie 
SweetSunshine 
tasha5951 
theNaturalWonders
TheRealMe 
Tinadem39 
tinagreen10 
tolly 
Tonto 
TrueSugar 
tsmith 
tw1stedqueen 
uofmpanther 
Victorian 
VK1K 
whit923 
wildparisprints


----------



## iVR (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm joining!


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm joining I think this is the perfect time limit for me I don't really know what my growth rate is and I don't really tend to measure. Currently I'm between APL anf BSL, I am hoping to get to BSL or as near as I can by Dec. I've never been waist length before so is going to be a interesting and exciting journey. 

Atm my regimen isnt complex, cowash1-2 weekly, dc wgen needed and lots of psing - simples

Above all I would like long HEALTHY hair so that's why I like the time scale where I can take my time


----------



## grownupnai (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm inching towards APL. I want WL in 2014 too. I'm in


----------



## ezina (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm in! When I measure from root to demarcation line, I'm full APL. By the time I big chop next year, I hope to be BSL. If all goes well, 2015 for WL seems perfect for me, albeit cutting it pretty close.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 19, 2013)

Please add me!  Not sure I'll make it, but I definitely want to try.

Pics and reggie

End of July length check (APL)



I henna once a month




and cowash the henna out with VO5 (the only store-bought product I currently use, and I LOVE it).  Some of my faves:







My current collection (includes two other brands I'll be adding soon):




On henna weeks, I do a yogurt DC. 





Then I twist




or braid for the work week, 




using a shea and aloe mix. 




If I twist, I band until dry to make sure the twists are stretched. 




I cowash as necessary (2-3 times a week). I have a mix of textures from 3C to 4B. Fine, medium-high porosity. 




I M&S every night. I wet my hair with a VO5 spray mix, 




followed by a VO5 leave-in mix,




and seal with a whipped shea mix




On Fridays, I wear a twist-out




Or braid out.




I do a shea DC on the weekends




And twice a month I do a mud wash with a bentonite mix. 





I also take fish oil, calcium, fiber, a multivitamin, maca, and biotin. Will likely add chlorella and spirulina soon.


Will add 10 minute daily inverted massages with an oil mix.  Also want to try a topical growth aid, like Megatek. I bought an old bottle, a new bottle, and a replica bottle (made by JeterCrazed).


Everything I use is a homemade mix and I'm happy to share recipes. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## brown_skin_poppin (Sep 19, 2013)

I would like to join attached is a length check I did in June 2013. I BC'ed on 6/1/11
Ultimate goal: hip length
Regimen: shampoo 2x a month, cowash 2x a month , moisturize and seal then twist for the week.
Inches to WL: 7 inches


----------



## felic1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I want to join. This is my July length check picture!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm so excited I'm grazing apl right now for the first time in my adult life so I'm going to commit to the idea that I can grow my hair to my waist in are years since it took me that long to get here! My hair regi is simple I just wash with what ever I have and put in a pony tail or bun


----------



## JosieLynn (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm all in! I just recently joined the HL-TBL 2014 challenge because it was the only challenge for the next year. I'm not totally sure I'll be hip or tailbone length in 2014 but I should def be there in 2015. So I'm confident I can get to waist length by then. Excited to be going for it. Hoping to be full BSL by December or early 2014. I have a length check coming up at the end of the month, I'll post a pic then. 

Details:

- Current length + hair type 
I am currently BSB-esque possibly scraping BSL, haven't done an official length check in awhile and I guess I am somewhere in the 4 hair type spectrum even though I have random straight hair that grows out my scalp 

- Regimen
Current regimen is wash with Kimmaytube's line, DC with Matrix Aqua-Immersion Crème masque bought from ULTA and protein weekly w/Aphogee 2 min. I do biweekly HOT's with castor, JBCO, Olive or argan oil, whichever is handy. M&S with argan leave-in moisturizer or another ULTA brand leave-in condish. Also like Juice & Berries and then Shea butter and any oil. Wear protective styles 90% of the time with braids, twists and a lot of buns and pin-up styles. Rarely use heat, just blowdry on cool every once in awhile but mainly airdry and use a wig cap and my night scarf to keep the hair smooth. Maintain healthy diet, exercise, water intake and vitamins.

- Plans
Continue with my regimen, set up some trimming schedule if necessary. Increase my exercise and find possible indirect heat options for stretching/styling my hair

- Maintenance once goal is achieved 
Twist-outs, braid-outs, big buns, and braids w/no extensions, blowout and stretched styles


----------



## longhairdreaming (Sep 20, 2013)

I would love to join.
*Current length*:Full APL almost BSL
*Regimen*: Weekly shampoo, dc, m&s, airdry, style up off my shoulders(halo braids/twists, cornrow and wig or scarf)
*Products*
Shampoo: Kinky Curly Come Clean
Conditioner(Moisture): AO Honeysucklerose, Moroccainoil Intense Hydreation Mask
Conditioner(Protein): AP GBP, ApHogee 2min, ApHogee 2 Step
Rinse: White or Apple Cider vinegar rinse
Leave-In: Kimmaytube Leave-In(original mixture), ApHogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In, Roux 619
Oils: Grapeseed oil, Olive oil


----------



## Nelli04 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm in! I am currently grazing MBL but my goal is to be healthy full WL (2.5-3in more) and I am slowly getting rid of dead ends which will slow my progress to WL.

My current regimen is simple.
I wash every 2 weeks. After every wash I deep condition. I use leave in conditioners and braid my hair up. Three days later I will take the braids down and rock a braid out for about 4 days. I then braid it up again for three days and rock braid outs again and buns, then it times to wash again. The products I use changes often, so I won't list them. 

I straighten my hair every 2-3months. I may increase this because I have a serious issue with SSKs from wearing braids and braid outs that I can't seem to solve.

So my goal is to Trim my ends every time I flat iron-- or every other time I flat iron. And hopefully get healthy and thick WL hair by Jan 2015.


----------



## Celesti (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd like to join! I'm so glad I caught this early, it's hard joining a group late. :\ 
Length: MBL
Last Trim: Beginning of Sept.



This was my last length check, sometime during spring. I haven't done a recent length check picture.

Regimen: 
1.Wash - 1x a week
 •shampoo and condition

2. Moisturize - 1x (midweek)
•conditioner/water/glycerin/ coconut oil spray

3. Sealing - every day except wash and     moisturize day
•coconut oil

My current style is a chunky twist up-do. And whenever I want to wear a twist out, I just take them down. 

I also had a recent bad hair day. I was rushing to get somewhere after I had just washed it. And everybody knows don't wash it if you are in a hurry. But I did, and I had tangles galore! And I had a LOT of snipping to do. And a good amount of accidental snaps. So I'm sure it's going to put me back some. So that's why I'm giving waist length a whole year, even though it's roughly 3 inches left. 

I'm truly looking forward to discovering you guys.


----------



## DrC (Sep 20, 2013)

*LETS DO THIS*






I just made 4 years relaxer free and I've been APL/BSB for too long. I don't even know my length anymore. 
Add me in.

*Regimen:*

*-I'm trying to stay on the KISS method.   I'm a recovering product junkie. Wash, Condition/Protein condition, LOC. Braid outs or twist outs.*

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:*

*-I measured it myself.  My results say 6 inches. I'm short and have a pretty high waist*


*Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all...*

*-Natural.  I've thought about texlaxing. 
*

*Tips/Tricks:
*
*I don't have any*

*Issues or difficulties you're having:* 

*SHRINKAGE*. *I have splits ends and minimum SSKs.  I used to have a major problem with SSKs but they've diminished since I've been  doing co washes and twist outs. *

*4 years relaxer free
3 years 3 months natural
Current Length:  Hmm. I  think BSB   BSL-ish?( 1/2 inch away).*


*STARTING PICS*


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 20, 2013)

JJamiah Can this mean WL by the end of 2015 too?


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 20, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> @JJamiah Can this mean WL by the end of 2015 too?


 

Yes mam, I am going to need every single day I can to make it there  itismehmmkay


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 20, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Please add me! Not sure I'll make it, but I definitely want to try.
> 
> Pics and reggie
> 
> ...


 
 you got me over here with my tongue out.. that hair is on FIRE!!!!! You go girl. 




brown_skin_poppin said:


> I would like to join attached is a length check I did in June 2013. I BC'ed on 6/1/11


 
Congrats and your hair is beautiful ...  




 to all the new ladies I am so excited


----------



## Fhrizzball (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll join in! I'm at BSL on the neverending quest for MBL hopefully by year's end. From there it's 5 or so inches to WSL and with my slow growth and poor retention I need all the time I can get. I plan to do low manipulation styles the rest of this year and starting in January, I plan to live in minitwists and then perhaps buns and twists outs for a week or two between installs to give my hair a rest. But yes next year will be full PS mode and seeing how that works out will determine what I will do for 2015. Attached is my latest length check. I'm a little bit lower now and use a different bra but it's around there.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 20, 2013)

I am going to use protective styling for half the year in order to get to my goal. Plus I am a bit style lazy so they help give my wash an goes a break. when I come out of these braids I am so going to practice my braid outs and twist outs.. Or I just might wait until next year to attempt that during my break from school.


----------



## ail221 (Sep 20, 2013)

I am in between collarbone length and arm pit length. I would say i am about six inches away from Wsl and 2015 gives me plenty of time. My regime is protective styling 100% of the time. I keep things simple and just take my vitamins.


----------



## prettybyrd (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm in!

I am currently NL, and this challenge may be a bit premature for someone with my length, but I'm finished cutting my hair, and since WL is my goal, this gives me something to work towards - and a greater reason to leave those scissors alone.  

*My current regimen:* (weekly)
Pre-poo with oils/hot oil treatment
Cleanse 
Condition
Seal
Air dry in plaits

*My products:*
Pre-poo - coconut oil, I intend to mix up an herbal blend like this one on YT once I purchase the herbs and oil

Cleanse - different poo bars:  Anita Grant Babassu and Amla, Anita Grant Peppermint Babassu, Henna Sooq Cocoveda bar 

Condition - Tresseme Naturals (I have one more bottle of the old formula before I make the switch to one that I make myself or go back to Oyin Honey Hemp)

Seal/scalp treat - Qhemet Biologics Nourishing Amla Pomade, JBCO for edges


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks, JJamiah! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Firstborn2 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm in! I got to get it together once and for all! I'm in the BSL challenge but I won't make it by the end of the yr. I'm going to give my self a 2inch cut next month which will put me back at APL. I just can't seem to make it past this point I'll post a pic after I get a cut and use as my starting pic for this challenge. I just pray by the end of this challenge I will be WL once and for all

ETA:


*Ultimate Goal:* Full TBL, my hair grows in layers.

*Regimen:* CW 2x/wk, moisturize daily, poo & med protein every 6wks, redo twist every 3wks, bun and keep off the shoulders 90% of time.

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:* 7"

*Natural/Relaxed/Other:* Natural

*Tips/Tricks:* I'm adding protein back into my reggie, finger detangle only and keep ends tucked away during colder months.

*Issues or difficulties you're having:* Retention, retention, retention.


----------



## khadicurls (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm in. I'm currently in the WL 2013 challenge but I'm not going to make it. I'm a slow grower and have been lazy with my hair.  My current regimen is cowashing with Trader Joe's NourishSpa or Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle conditioners. I also use those as a moisturizer and seal with naptural85's oil blend. I keep my hair in either mini braids or a bun. I'm currently taking my hair down from mini braids. I haven't used any heat on my hair yet this year and will straighten in December when I do my length check. Oh and I wash my hair 1-3 times per week.


----------



## Fine 4s (Sep 20, 2013)

Im in the WL 2013 which I doubt I'll reach BUT I will definitely be there by 2015 or else...
feel free to add me


----------



## Naphy (Sep 20, 2013)

Ok *I'm IN *! I'm also between collarbone and APL and I think 2015 is the perfect goal year to hit the WL ! 

Don't know wether I'll be able to get there by the beginning or end of 2015 tho looool


----------



## jnel29 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm in. I am inching towards APL. If I can keep the scissors out of my hair I will get there.

I am currently wigging it for the colder weather. When not in a wig and even under the wig, I will be in mini braids. 

My products change all the time....as long as I have a leave-in, a rich oil, heavy moisturiser I am good.


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 20, 2013)

Stranger things have happened so I'm throwing in all the chips on a gamble to WL in 2 years.  Currently I'm just past SL and CL in the back.  My regimen varies by need and desire (ayurvedic, co washing, occasional shampoo bars, betonite clay, protective styling).  Got my fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 20, 2013)

Joining twa for now, but I am working hard to get my hair back,  goal is
Bra strap 2015 so excited haven't worked out my Reggie yet but I brought my oils.

Changed Up.  I now do the Green house Effect and Wash and Deep condition once a week, I do protein treatments every two weeks. 

So far loving it and have much thicker hair. Can't wait to see the growth!, I'll make Bra-strap by summer.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 20, 2013)

IronButterfly I am only APL, so trust me, we are all going to be growing to WL together.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm. In! I anticipate being WL in 2014, but I'm not going to put a time limit on it. I'm just going to enjoy it. 

Current regimen;

- Shampoo with non sulfate shampoo (Elasta Creme Conditioning Shampoo) roughly every 2 weeks. 
- cowash when in braids weekly either with a V05 moisture milk conditioner and trying to use up the As I Am Coconut Cowash. 
- Trying to get into deep conditioning, mostly moisturizing, but occasionally a protein conditioner too. 

Mostly protective styles. Sometimes braid outs. If hair is not in big braids pinned/bunned, it's probably in a braid out. 

Straighten whenever working out allows. Search and destroy missions whenever I see splits. Trims when my hair is straightened. 

Currently just at BSL. Photo to come before I get extension braids put in next week.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh and I prepoo too. I'm trying to get into this ceramides thing so I have been using safflower oil. 

Oh and I also do some variation of LCO or LOC. With whatever is on hand. 

I think that's it. ( ._.)


----------



## Celesti (Sep 20, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone on the thread is dealing with low porosity hair? It's been kicking my butt for a good year, but I've recently been starting to find ways around it. How about you all?


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm in ! I know I can be at WL by then  

Regimen : 
Baggy overnight w/ variety of oils 
Wash 1x a week 
DC 1x a week
Condition w/ egg every two weeks 
Air dry and m&s in twists 
Flat iron whenever I feel like it lol 

I'll post a starting pic next week..


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 20, 2013)

I would like to join!
I'm currently almost APL.

WL December 2015 sounds like a great challenge!

I am planning on flat ironing in 2 weeks so I will post my starting pic at that time.

 eta:

*Regi:*

I wash every 4-6 days.


*Wash day #1* 

Oil scalp
Finger detangle
Shampoo
Quick conditioner rinse w/Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Daily Treatment
Rinse
DC (w/heat) or overnight if its the weekend
Rinnse
Seal cuticle with Porosity Control + Kenra Mositure conditioner
Leave ins and LCO
Bun *or *wig PS
*4-6 days later* 

Oil scalp
Prepoo (with heat)
Finger detangle
Shampoo
Quick conditioner rinse w/Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Daily Treatment
Rinse
Seal cuticle with Porosity Control + Kenra Mositure conditioner
Leave ins and LCO
Bun *or *wig PS
Extras::

I always mix oils and conditioner for my prepoo
Wash#1 is fancy.. I usually add oils and cassia to my DC. I recently started adding fenugreek to that DC mix as well 

-M&S nightly, Satin bonnet to bed
-Protein every 5 weeks
-Texlax every 12-14 weeks 
*-*Trim as needed (shooting for every touchup @5 wks post when I straighten)


----------



## iVR (Sep 20, 2013)

prettybyrd said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I am currently NL, and this challenge may be a bit premature for someone with my length, but I'm finished cutting my hair, and since WL is my goal, this gives me something to work towards - and a greater reason to leave those scissors alone.
> 
> ...



Lol I'm not even NL!  I got a fro hawk about a month ago, but I'm in.


----------



## JosieLynn (Sep 20, 2013)

Did a length check today so i'd thought I'd add my starting photos in. I don't know how easy it is to tell but my hair reaches the 10 line on my WL length check shirt  BSL is around line 11 or 12 for me so i'm hoping to be grazing or basically BSL by december


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 21, 2013)

Celesti said:


> I was wondering if anyone on the thread is dealing with low porosity hair? It's been kicking my butt for a good year, but I've recently been starting to find ways around it. How about you all?



I tested my hair for porosity a couple weeks ago and found that I am medium-high porosity (hair sinks steadily to the bottom of a cup of water). I was SOOO sad that I... might have checked... like... three more times. 

The way I understand it, high porosity hair requires constant moisturizing and, while high porosity can occur naturally, it's often caused by chemical treatment or other forms of damage. I find that I need to moisturize daily. 

Based on the descriptions I see online, it sounds like it  would be much easier, regimen-wise, to be low porosity. What kind of struggles are you facing?


ETA lanks: http://www.curlynikki.com/2012/11/hair-porosity-and-width-natural-hair.html?m=1

http://blackgirllonghair.com/2013/05/5-ways-to-get-moisture-into-low-porosity-natural-hair/

http://naturalme4c.weebly.com/1/post/2013/03/what-is-my-hair-porosity.html

http://www.blackhairscience.com/porosity-concerns/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 21, 2013)

Went to Goodwill and bought a 2 dollar striped shirt that will be my length check shirt. I'll do a length check at the end of September and another at the end of the year.  Hopefully using this shirt will help me measure what's actually happening with my hair (I've been very bad about tracking length and other changes).  I'm excited to start the journey to WL!




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## YellowMellow (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm sooo tempted to join this challenge! But Recently I've noticed how loooooong WL hair would be on me. My waist is so far down since im tall. My final goal may just be MBL


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 21, 2013)

YellowMellow

DO ITTTTTT!!! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ojemba (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm in...

I first taught no way I'll be WL by 2015 but I did the math..

Sept is 2 years since my last relaxer. My nape area is 7.5' long 

I measured where WL is from my nape and it's 19'. My past growth in my nape average 3.75 per year.  I think if I stick to my 2strand twist and wash/con every 3 weeks to re-do twist regi I may be able to retain at least 5' per year. That would put me at 17-18 inches in Sept 2015. Then I still have until Dec to get to 19.

Like I said I'm IN!!!  





I'm starting here


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 21, 2013)

You guys can do it! We had a ball in our 2013 WL thread and we started in 2011. A lot of ladies made WL already! So 2 years is DEFINITELY a reasonable time frame especially if you stick to whatever causes you to retain growth throughout the challenge.


----------



## keranikki (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm lurking for now. I'll be back in December.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 21, 2013)

Add me please!  I'm hoping at the latest, Spring 2015.  I'm about 2 inches from BSL right now and about to hide my hair for the winter by moisture & sealing and wigging it.  My plan is to only wear it out for the week after my relaxer.  I got a much needed trim for my relaxer last week and had some unnecessary breakage due to dryness.  So I'm about to cover it well and help it grow.  I started back on my GNC Hair, Skin & Nails vitamins too.  I've always had the best results with that vitamin as opposed to HairFinity.

Thank you JJamiah, this came right on time.  I'll be shampooing and deep conditioning tonight so I'll post my LC between tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm in! Currently APL. Will relax mid October then I'll  post a length check pic. The pic in my avi is from last week with conditioner. Currently 9 weeks post. Regimen is linked below.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 21, 2013)

Naphy said:


> Ok I'm IN ! I'm also between collarbone and APL and I think 2015 is the perfect goal year to hit the WL !
> 
> Don't know wether I'll be able to get there by the beginning or end of 2015 tho looool



I'm SL, but with no crazy setbacks, I will make it, so I'm in too!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Sep 21, 2013)

Please add me JJamiah ... thank you for creating this challenge!

I think I can make WL by the end of 2015.  I am going to PS literally for an entire year (until the end of 2014) and see what happens from there.  I began using sulfur a month or so ago and have noticed pretty good results since adding that to my regimen. Anyway, here is what I do:

Daily: Spray scalp with AVJ.

Weekly: Cowash with V05 and a few drops of EOs.
            Apply sulfur mix to scalp two or three times a week.

Monthly: Remove/redo twists around the parameter.

Bimonthly: Take my twists down, pre-poo; shampoo; Aphogee 2-Step; Moisture D/C; and install twists using the deep moisture method.

I am excited about the length I will retain and the encouragement we will give to one another!!

** I will post a picture of my hair sometime in October. **


HHG ladies ...


----------



## prettybyrd (Sep 21, 2013)

iVR said:


> Lol I'm not even NL!  I got a fro hawk about a month ago, but I'm in.



Yay, fellow short haired lady! We'll be bringing up the rear together.   

I'm going to need every day, every second of 2015 to make it to WL.  We can do it!


----------



## snoop (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd like to join!   At the moment I'm working towards APL by the end of this year. 

I mostly wear mini twists.  I think the biggest challenge will be finding a good winter routine.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 21, 2013)

Add me in this joint. I'm in the W(hip)/Tail Bone 2014...but this is more realistic. I am hoping to be grazing WL by end of 2014, so 2015 will definitely happen.

*Ultimate Goal: *WL...maybe longer. Depends on how I feel about WL when I get there.

*Natural/Relaxed/Other:* Natural 4 a/b, strands on fine side, normal porosity.

*Tips/Tricks:* Protective styling is what's up. Don't be afraid to dust, but don't OD. 

*Issues or difficulties you're having:* None. If I keep this same reggie up, I will get to my goal.

*Current Length*: BSB/Bsl...same thing on me.

*Goal Month:* March 2015 (bday month)

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:* 6. I plan to retain at least  four in this next year to put me at around 15 or 16." 17" is waist on me.

Reggie: Prepoo with coconut oil. Shampoo biweekly, cowash biweekly, Dc weekly, add leave in, seal and style in twists braided or pinned up. Spritz, moisturize and seal every other day with LCO method. Heavy seal with butters. My hair loves a lot of oil. I take vitamins, try to work out and drink enough water. I am a minor pj with not so picky hair, so products don't matter...methods do. 

I also Ps 100% of the time.  I prefer my hair up so yes I am still enjoying my hair. 





Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks SmilingElephant! I have been following your thread. BTW can we get an updated natural WL siggy from you to drool over...I mean to admire?


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm in!  I'm SL right now, but I think I can still make it!

Once a week, I deep condition, shampoo, and condition.  During the week, I moisturize and seal 1-2x per day.  I also usually wear my hair in wigs during the week and out on the weekend, but that may change now that my hair is getting longer.


----------



## keranikki (Sep 21, 2013)

keranikki said:


> I'm lurking for now. I'll be back in December.



I lied to myself.  I'm going to join now, instead of waiting until December. I will post a pic and current regimen on Monday.

Edit 23 Sep 13:

My current regimen is as follows:

Pre-poo w/ oil/ conditioner concoction
Shampoo w/ ORS Aloe poo 1/wk
Deep condition (moisture) w/ whatever I have on hand 1/wk
Protein as needed
LCO w/ water, Shea concoction or Kandy Kurls leave-in (until it runs out), and seal with RBO

I either bun my hair or place two big two-strand flat twist and pin up the ends. I purchased some Marley braiding hair that I plan to use this weekend.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 22, 2013)

Froreal3 yasssss girl! Let's go!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## YellowMellow (Sep 22, 2013)

Ok I'm nervous I won't make since I'm not even BSL yet. Here's my September length check. I'm soooo excited! This is the longest my hair has ever been even as a child!! I'm wearing my hair straight for the rest of this week then it's back to braid outs. I love how my braidouts turn out. And if they come out a little iffy I just put them in an updo. 

I may be getting a weave for this cold winter. I live in Alaska !! Lol so we'll see. I'm hoping to be WSL by December 31!! lol taking my sweet time!


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 22, 2013)

YellowMellow you look a little high waisted like me...so I think you will make it. The space between your bra and your waist is not long, but the space from your waist to your hips looks kind of long.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 22, 2013)

Guess I'm in. Will add  starter pic to this post. I'll be trying to get my hair even, so I may be hovering around APL for a minute.


----------



## YellowMellow (Sep 22, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> YellowMellow you look a little high waisted like me...so I think you will make it. The space between your bra and your waist is not long, but the space from your waist to your hips looks kind of long.



Hmm now that I look at it you're right. This has me super pumped! I definitely don't plan on growing past WSL. My hair is barely grazing BSB right now and I feel like my hair is soooo long! Lol but when curly it's still above my shoulders. So it'd be nice to have long looking curly hair too


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 22, 2013)

This is my exact goal! Whoop whoop!
Thanks for starting this JJamiah!
I am scraping APL now (see siggy).

ETA:
Ultimate Goal: *Whip length!*
Regimen: 
Every 2 months, treat with Arosci IRS Foam and wear straight for 1-2 weeks. During this time, I maintain my straight hair with a tiny bit of Komaza Aloe My Hair Leave-In sealed with jojoba oil. I then wrap, pincurl, or bun for bed.

While hair is not straight (Occurs on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday nights)-
Pre-poo with a mix of neutral protein filler and MT on ends and scalp balm
Cowash with Naturelle Grow Mango Cleansing Cream
Coffee Rinse (as needed)
DC for 30 min (on Friday)
Final condition with Aussie Moist
Detangle with comb (Friday) or fingers
Towel dry
Moisturize dry hair with fenugreek leave-in and seal with avocado butter
Twist in 4 sections for the night to dry
Moisturize in the morning with KC AMH Cream and bun loosely

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *Should be around 7" to go by December.*
Natural/Relaxed/Other: *Natural*
Tips/Tricks: *None that I know of!*
Issues or difficulties you're having: * I was having tiny wisps of breakage from the ends. I tried this technique here and breakage is virtually 0 now.*


----------



## HoneyBadger (Sep 22, 2013)

Can I join the party? 

I will be at full waist length by 2015. Here's what I have on my vision board. (Apologies to the natural in the picture but I found it on google.)


----------



## Ann0804 (Sep 22, 2013)

I wanna join. This is definitely a goal I can reach by 2015. 
I'm currently near APL (should be there by December).
My regimen is easy- DC, and cowash with Wen every three days, protective styling with wigs, and twists.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 22, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks SmilingElephant! I have been following your thread. BTW can we get an updated natural WL siggy from you to drool over...I mean to admire?



You're welcome! 

I don't really plan on renewing my subscription...it ends on Sept 29th. But i will be posting to my tumblr...i just started it so there's not many posts right now. 

I go by ConfettiCurls. So by the end of the year or in January I'll have pics of my hair straightened.  I plan to anyway.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 22, 2013)

Guess I will be joining. This is what I plan to be at the end of next year. I'm still grazing MBL

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## dollface0023 (Sep 22, 2013)

I'd love to join. I cut my hair to BSL a few months ago, so I feel like I have to start my journey all over again. I hate that I had to cut it!

I'm wearing a weave now until the end of October and then I'll just take it out for a short time and add it back in for another 3 months. I don't want to see my hair unless I'm taking progress pictures until I reach WL...


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 22, 2013)

I am in. 

Ultimate Goal: I am going for something a little longer - WHip - by December 2015. 

Regimen:
From now until April 30, 2014, I will wear my hair up/tucked away 5-7 days a week, allowing myself 2 days to wear it down if I feel like it.

- *1x a week*: Co-Cleanse, detangle, condition, oil rinse, moisturize, style
- *0-2x a week as needed*: Cowash, oil rinse, moisturize, style
- *1x a month*: Detangle, clarify, PT/deep condition, oil rinse, moisturize, style

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: I need 10 inches from my shortest layers (back hair)  to get to WHip length. I assume WL would be 7-8 inches.

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural

Tips/Tricks: Oil Rinsing is the best! Just find the right oils for you.

Issues or difficulties you're having: None at the moment. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm in holding space


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 22, 2013)

crashnburn that's longhairdontcare2011. Check her out on YouTube. It's not my fave channel because she's heavy on the heat, but there are a few gems. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## dicapr (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm going to keep it simple. Right now I am just below CBL. I plan to keep my regimen simple.  I will wash and condition weekly for two weeks doing a light blow dry after each wash.  I will bun daily and moisturize with my oil and water mix nightly. The next two weeks my hair will be braided or twisted to give my hair a break from heat and manipulation. I will use protein monthly and trim every three months. My hair grows fast but my retention has been terrible during my heat free stent. I am hoping that moderate heat usage will allow me to retain my length.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm in! May be a lofty goal for me but what the heck, right?!
I am using Lady P's Deep Moisture Method and wearing my lace wig with my hair braided in a circle pattern underneath. My regimen:

1. Daily- Take vitamins (Hair, Skin & Nails, Women's Multivitamin, Viviscal & MSM). Drink water & exercise. Massage scalp (I use N'Joy's oil). I occasionally baggy overnight as well. (Need to be more consistent with the exercise!)

2. Every other day- Spray hair with mixture of S-Curl, Infusium 23 & water (I recently added coconut oil to this mix).

3. Cowash 2-3 times a week with Mane n Tail conditioner. (I have taken weekly shampooing out of my regimen and my hair seems to love it! I was worried about build up or itchy scalp and last month, my first month of no shampoo, I had ZERO problems!) I also occasionally cowash under my steamer. Going to try to do that once a week now.

4. Take braids out after 6 weeks and use Aphogee 2-step (I did 4 weeks previously but decided to try 6 this time so when I take them out my hair will be ready for a protein treatment). This is the only time I am using shampoo (currently it's Tresemme, but normally I like to use Giovanni Deep Moisture shampoo), after taking my hair out and before a protein treatment every 6 weeks. I also pre-poo with coconut oil and DC (my DC right now is Aussie Moist Deeper moisture) with steam after the protein treatment. Then braid hair back up for another 6 weeks. 

I'm only about 2" away from my short term goal of BSL now! I'm hoping to be there in January. I think WL on me is about 5" past BSL. So I have approx. 7" to go and 2 years to get there. If I stay consistent I should be there by the beginning of 2015, but I'm giving myself til the end of that year just in case!


----------



## Guinan (Sep 22, 2013)

I promised myself I wouldn't join another challenge, but this seems doable I think once I hit BSL, I'll join. Saving my spot


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 22, 2013)

JJamiah What are the check in dates?


----------



## YellowMellow (Sep 23, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Guess I'm in. Will add  starter pic to this post. I'll be trying to get my hair even, so I may be hovering around APL for a minute.



Your hair may just even itself out! I have a pic of my hair is July where my ends are see through and very uneven and fast forward to September my hair is really even! Maybe slightly off but defiantly no thin ends!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> @JJamiah What are the check in dates?


 
Froreal3 I will post it in the first post so that questions are answered there. I figure every 4 months would keep us in the game and excited for progress


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 23, 2013)

Ladies, I am so happy to be in this with all of you. OMG, I didn't expect such a great turn out,  honestly I thought it would be me and Mona (my wig stand's name) I just put it out there. I will be posting any question that seems to be for the group in the first post as long as I can. If you have any questions or suggestions please share.  
Ladies thanks so much for the support and excitement for the upcoming journey.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 23, 2013)

What I am wearing in my hair right now, excuse the shiny face.. one small pump of Argan oil and SunScreen  freshly applied..

But these are the braids I am sporting for the next 2 months 

Ultimate Goal: My ultimate goal is Whip Length...
Regimen: I wash and go about every 3 days when I wear my hair out with Wen, 613, and Deep condition with what ever is in my stash. I am now implementing the 2 months on and 2 months off routine, in which I will be Protective styling for 2 months then taking two months off in order to help with my boredom while in school, as well as aid me in my style challenged phase of life.  
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: (soon to come)
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all...
Tips: Deep condition, don't be afraid to trim when necessary, and PS when possible. 
Issues or difficulties you're having: I am style challenged and struggle to look my age or at least adultish (yes I know it isn't a word) with the styles I choose.  go figure. I will be utilizing Youtube to help me with my hair when I remove my braids in two months... Wish me luck.


----------



## prettybyrd (Sep 23, 2013)

*Ultimate Goal*: WL...for right now.  It could become HL or beyond.

*Regimen*: Pre-poo/wash/condition/seal/plait

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL*: Finally got it right.  I have 17 inches to WL.

*Natural/Relaxed/Other*: Natural

*Tips/Tricks:* 1) Low manipulation styles are great for reducing the amount of breakage I experience. 2) The GHE method worked for me in the past, I am going to return to it for this challenge.  I do not like to add additional oils, just place the cap on after work until I go to bed and then put on my bonnet as usual.

*Issues or difficulties you're having*: Boring styles.  My hair is in an in-between stage where it looks strange in most styles other than the plait I wear. Every.Single.Day.  I need about four more inches before I'm at a position where I will feel okay to experiment a bit more with up-do styles, and Caruso roller sets.


----------



## pearcey (Sep 23, 2013)

My ultimate goal is half-back length.

I use gvp conditioning balm when i shake and go.  I can't do second day hair without casualty   so if no condish shake/go...then scarf bun...not bunning of hair.

'try to use corresponding shampoo  no later than every 4 weeks or so.

Would like to tweak just for variety, (haven't tried kenra since new routine, etc.) but never do.  This reggie is heaven.

Shake and go with infusium spray.

Apply condish dry at night, in morning I add water to condish and I clip sections, comb thru each, keep in combed clipped sections, rinse condish out...shake...go.

When not shaking and going, it is wrapped in a scarf bun, at times with conditioner with cap underneath.

I never trim, just cut knots as needed.  I never wear my hair stretched.

-jmb

Happy growing everyone!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 23, 2013)

YellowMellow said:


> Your hair may just even itself out! I have a pic of my hair is July where my ends are see through and very uneven and fast forward to September my hair is really even! Maybe slightly off but defiantly no thin ends!


 YellowMellow I sure hope that happens in my case . Doing my best to keep my regimen simple and low mani.


----------



## YellowMellow (Sep 23, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> YellowMellow I sure hope that happens in my case . Doing my best to keep my regimen simple and low mani.


   The pic with the blue bra is in July I was unhappy with my hair so I just wore it in updos. I searched and destroy but didn't do a full blown trim.    Now the pic in the sports bra is my hair as of September. My hair fixed itself!


----------



## neimanslover (Sep 23, 2013)

I am joining in on this challenge!!


----------



## iVR (Sep 23, 2013)

Ultimate Goal: Waist Length

Regimen:  Shampoo 2x a week, condition 3x a week, DC once a week, and Protein treatment once a week.  

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:  A lot of inches lol.  I don't plan on checking except when I go in for a trim and at the check-in dates.  Currently I have a fro hawk.  

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural 

Tips/Tricks: If you're tendered headed use a ginger tea rinse twice a week for 30 minutes to stop the soreness.  It works wonders.  

Issues or difficulties you're having:   None thus far.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi everyone! I think I'm giving myself 2 years to be waist length (I am BSB) and I really want to be more serious with my hair because I've gotten a bit lazy about it. I just need to give myself a good trim- almost a cut- by the end of this year and baby my hair more. I'm trying to do 2 months with a protective style and 2 months of care too.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Sep 23, 2013)

I need to get back on my vitamin reggie, I had good retention while I was taking them in the beginning of my journey.


----------



## keranikki (Sep 23, 2013)

keranikki said:


> I lied to myself.  I'm going to join now, instead of waiting until December. I will post a pic and current regimen on Monday.
> 
> Edit 23 Sep 13:
> 
> ...



Starting pic


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 23, 2013)

iVR said:


> Tips/Tricks: If you're tendered headed use a ginger tea rinse twice a week for 30 minutes to stop the soreness.  It works wonders.



I'm going to try this ginger tea rinse. Thanks for the tip! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Sep 23, 2013)

I didn't answer these questions before so I am adding to my original post...

*Ultimate Goal*: WL.

*Regimen*: See below

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL*: Around 7-8". I'll know for sure in October when I take my hair down.

*Natural/Relaxed/Other*: Natural

*Tips/Tricks:* See below

*Issues or difficulties you're having*: Just trying to be patient!



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I'm in! May be a lofty goal for me but what the heck, right?!
> I am using Lady P's Deep Moisture Method and wearing my lace wig with my hair braided in a circle pattern underneath. My regimen:
> 
> 1. Daily- Take vitamins (Hair, Skin & Nails, Women's Multivitamin, Viviscal & MSM). Drink water & exercise. Massage scalp (I use N'Joy's oil). I occasionally baggy overnight as well. (Need to be more consistent with the exercise!)
> ...


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 23, 2013)

Consider this my October end of Q3 length check.

Still very much BSL, but hopefully I'll be closer to MBL by the end of the year. It looks like I've got about 6-7 inches to WL. Although I'm only 5'5", I have a super long torso. 

PS- kinda mad I don't really see my waist in this photo. I promise I have one!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 24, 2013)

I'll subscribe and do my best to participate in this thread. I'm grazing waist length now. HOWEVER, I want healthy WL, not barely there WL.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 24, 2013)

@ImanAdero You are MBL girl. Your hair is in between the space between your bra and waist already.  Your waist is that little dip in your torso. Your way to hip seems kinda long though.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 24, 2013)

divachyk I saw your lc. You will be full WL in 2 seconds.  At the latest January.


----------



## ojemba (Sep 24, 2013)

My Stats 

Ultimate Goal: WL 

Regimen: PS and PS more PS. I'll be using 2 strand twist (various sizes depending on how much time and how I feel when I'm putting them in). Twist will last for min. 2 weeks max 4 weeks. When I remove the twist I finger detangle with oils and condish, cleanse, oil rinse then deep condish then cold water rinse. I complete the wash process with LCO method. Then I will retwist using my shea butter mix. When and If i get bored with the twist I have my RPG Show wig I'll trow in the mix with my hair braided under. 

Moisturize Daily, Oil Scalp with JBCO/Peppermint Oil Daily,  Steam and Co-wash twist every Sat (when I'm not washing) 

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: from my nape 11 - 12 inches. So I need to grow and retain 6 inches in both years. 

Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all...: Natural 

Tips/Tricks: Have patience and be consistent with regi. 

Issues or difficulties you're having: I have to try to increae my water intake. I have Nature's Bounty Hair Skin and nails vitamins I need to be consistent with taking them daily to see if they actually help.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Sep 24, 2013)

My starting pic is attached. It was taken a week ago...



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I didn't answer these questions before so I am adding to my original post...
> 
> *Ultimate Goal*: WL.
> 
> ...


----------



## snoop (Sep 24, 2013)

Updating my status
*
Ultimate Goal:*  WL 

Regimen:   
- Wash weekly in either braids or twists with Terressentials or Mud Puddle Mud Wash
- Condition with Giovanni 50/50
- LOC or LCOC (for the first 2 days); LC remaining days:  (L) Water; (O) Vatika oil; (C) Homemade hair cream  
- Re-braid or twist after 1 or 2 weeks
- I’ll wear my hair in a twist/braid out if I’ve got something to go to.
- Mayo/oil pre-poo as needed
*
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:*  Lots!  Heh!  I think it’s around 13 inches.  I’ll have a better idea of how much at the first check in.

*Natural/Relaxed/Other: * Natural 4a/b.  Fine/Medium strands, with low/medium density

*Tips/Tricks:*  Healthier diet and exercise seems to have helped.

*Issues or difficulties you're having:*  I need to figure out how to maintain moisture during winter.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 24, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> divachyk I saw your lc. You will be full WL in 2 seconds.  At the latest January.



Froreal3, oh stop  You know my hair is subject to act stank at any moment.


----------



## Sholapie (Sep 24, 2013)

*Ultimate Goal*: My ultimate goal is hip length

*Regimen*: relax every 13 weeks, shampoo weekly, dc twice a week, bun daily, moisturise and seal with butter twice daily (try not to be too heavy handed) cowash/dc during the week, I may wear my hair out once a week.

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL*: My nape is currently 10 inches and waist length is 19 so i'll be here until the end lol

*Natural/Relaxed/Other*: relaxed

*Tips*: Little to no heat, regular protein, moisturising twice a day (by night my hair definitely needs more moisture), sealing with Anita grant's butters, pay edges and nape extra attention

*Issues or difficulties you're having*: consistency is key and it's also my main issue, I am building good habits and fighting complacency


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been lurking since the summer but now I am ready to actually participate 

*Ultimate Goal*: BSL when in its natural state, so I guess HL stretched? But we'll see how I feel about maintenance once I am WL stretched

*Regimen:*  Co-wash weekly/DC/Twist.  Shampoo and protein once a month. I'm still experimenting with products, so I don't want to list anything yet, and I am also trying to figure out my protein-moisture balance.

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:* 6

*Natural/Relaxed/Other:* Natural

*Tips/Tricks:* decorative scarves are a life saver

*Issues or difficulties you're having:* My hair seems to tangle, or "web" a lot more now that I am actually taking care of it as opposed to before.  I also believe I have high porosity hair plus my ends are extra crispy, but no split ends *shrugs*.

I'm not sure how to post a pic, but I will post one as soon as I figure it out.  I am currently BSL stretched.  If I retain all of my length, I might be WL by the end of 2014, but I don't want to put too much pressure on myself.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 25, 2013)

Welcome Ceemarie82!

To post a pic from your computer, you click on *Go Advanced* at the bottom of the screen. You click on the little attachment button that looks like a paper clip above the comment box (or go down to the bottom of the screen to additional options and click on *manage attachments*). From there you can browse your computer for a pic and upload it to your post.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi I would like to join the challange


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Ultimate Goal:* Mid Thigh length
*Regimen:* Wash once a week, L.C.O method...style whichever way I am feeling.
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:* I am tape measure challanged. Currently bsb (I might be apl im not sure). So about 4- 5 inches
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all... *I am natural
*Tips/Tricks:* Keep it simple.
Issues or difficulties you're having: None

I am also doing this challange with my little girl. She is currently bsb as well.

Added my length check from this month prior to my braids.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 25, 2013)

angelhairtype4 said:


> *Ultimate Goal:* Mid Thigh length
> *Regimen:* Wash once a week, L.C.O method...style whichever way I am feeling.
> *How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:* I am tape measure challanged. Currently bsb. So about 4- 5 inches
> *Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all... *I am natural
> ...



Welcome angelhairtype4! You should join us in the Challenge for our Children. It's great for tips and support for our little ones.

ETA: Looks like you have a similar hair texture to me and tashboog. Very fluffy and poofy 4 a/b. Beautiful if I may say so myself.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Sep 25, 2013)

Aww thanks Froreal3  and I will definetly check out the kiddy challange.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello Ladies!
I'm definitely joining this challenge, this gives me PLENTY of time!
Ultimate Goal: to never cut my hair again aside from split ends.
Regimen: Wash and deep condition every 2 weeks.  I try to protective style most of the time and I give my hair small breaks in between.
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: Maybe 5 or 6 for my longest layers
Natural/Relaxed/Other: natural
Tips/Tricks:
Issues or difficulties you're having: I'm going to try to forgo the combs and brushes and try to finger detangle only to retain more length


----------



## blueberryd (Sep 25, 2013)

I wanna join! 

*Ultimate Goal*: Full WL
*Regimen:*  For the past 2 months,I have been getting dominican blowouts every 3 weeks with surprisingly good results.  I have much less breakage and shedding when my hair is straight vs natural curly.Week 1 I wear it straight and down; week 2 I bun it; week 3 wash, dc, steam, and light protein treatment.    
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL*: I'm not sure but my goal is to retain at least 6 inches per year.  I will be posting length checks here every 3 months
*Natural/Relaxed/Other:* Natural and struggling
*Tips/Tricks*: My natural hair doesn't seem to like cowashing...Less manipulation is more.  My staples so far are: NTM silk touch leave in; NTM conditioner; cantu shea butter; and hot 6 oil; and coconut oil
*Issues or difficulties you're having: *  My natural hair tangles too much and I don't have the patience to detangle properly....









  post dominican blowout


----------



## prettybyrd (Sep 25, 2013)

blueberryd said:


> I wanna join!
> 
> *Ultimate Goal*: Full WL
> *Regimen:*  For the past 2 months,I have been getting dominican blowouts every 3 weeks with surprisingly good results.  I have much less breakage and shedding when my hair is straight vs natural curly.Week 1 I wear it straight and down; week 2 I bun it; week 3 wash, dc, steam, and light protein treatment.
> ...




Your hair is gorgeous!  It looks so healthy!


----------



## brown_skin_poppin (Sep 26, 2013)

Just finished finger detangling my hair,, it took about 1.5 hours . below is the amount of hair I lost.


----------



## Celesti (Sep 26, 2013)

I didn't see the specific list of things we had to post. I posted my regimen somewhere in the beginning though.

Ultimate Goal: Hip Length

Inches Left Til WL: longest layers 3-4 inches

Tips and Tricks:
Because I like to dry detangle and not style wet, I wash my hair in braids to keep it stretched and detangled and I twist the ends, because if I braid to the ends it gets knotted. So twists are an easier to undo for me. So I just shampoo my roots, rinse and conditioner the length, let it deep condition, and BOOM done in 20-30 minutes. The braid prep is what takes time though.



Other thing that helps is that I keep the same parts. My styles are centered around my chunky twists (8-16 twists) but my parts never change and it reduces a LOT of tangling I use to have. Though I know not many people think same parts are a good idea, but it's been working. My twist out and up-do's are all from the same parts.

I think the most helpful thing on my journey so far, is finding how to moisturize my hair. I realized it's not as simple as water and oil for me. Not every moisture technique will work for everyone,soI had to find what my hair was asking for, even if it's a little taboo lol. 

Issues or difficulties you're having:

My hair naturally grows evenly all over at the same rate, so I get natural layering, like 7 inches at your nape stops somewhere on your neck and 7 inches at your crown stops somewhere at your chin. (Idk making up measurements.) Plus my hair is not highly dense. So new styles can be a BIG struggles. I tend to wear the same thing everyday. I wish my crown would grow a little faster to meet were my the other bottom half of my hair stops at :\ I'm hoping to find some creative styling on this sight to give me more options


----------



## HoneyBadger (Sep 26, 2013)

*Ultimate Goal:* Waist length and beyond

*Regimen:* DC with a protein/DC mix on Sunday, twist and curl with Kimmaytube/Chicoro leave-in, and then bun. 

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:* I have seven inches to go but my hair grows slowly so I am giving myself until 1/1/15 to reach my goal.

*Natural/Relaxed/Other:*  Natural

*Tips/Tricks: *Don't try everything you see on the internet or youtube. When I left my hair alone is when I started seeing growth. The most important thing though is to figure out how to keep your hair moisturized and realize that what keeps another sista's hair moist may not work for you. Don't sweat it, just find another method. 

*Issues or difficulties you're having:* Wanting to try new styles.


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 27, 2013)

These pics were taken about 3 weeks ago after my first attempt at a tension blow dry.  I am slightly over the "12" mark on my shirt. I will upload another pic at the end of october when I flat iron my hair for homecoming.  Thanks to Froreal3 for helping me understand how to post pics


----------



## havilland (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm in!  I've been looking for a 2015 thread. Thanks @JJamiah

Please feel free to state your:

Ultimate Goal: HL

Regimen: 

Cowash as needed

Deep condition once or twice a week

Shampoo as needed 1-2x a month or less

Moisturize every other day

Low heat/low manipulation/protective style


How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 7-8"

Natural. Just completed two year transition.


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm in! I have been a member for too long and a lurker for even longer to not already have the hair that I want. I just renewed my membership last night and I feel like participating in a challenge will keep me focused!  

I'll post my regimen and starting pics later after my trim. Or are we supposed to wait until January?


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello ladies and  to all of you who joined the challenge. FYI: you can add pic's now or in January and there after. We all love hair porn here. LOL I won't add my pic of my hair until January where I will be doing my first straightening of my hair. I will also be trimming it then as well. 

I have updated the list and will do so every other week until January 2014. I am sorry that I am not on daily, I am still in school and when I get to break time you ladies might become nauseous from me lack of getting off the computer.. LOL 

I am truly thinking of skipping any black Friday sales this year because I have so much crap, that I don't feel a need to purchase anything, and I do mean anything. I will save my hay day for next year when I most likely will need to purchase some goods.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Sep 27, 2013)

I cowashed my hair today. I cleansed my scalp with ACV and conditioned my hair. I have been wearing box braids (no extensions) for a week. There is minimal frizz. I heavily sealed my ends with my shea butter mix, its got some of everything in it lol. I have fine meduim density hair, so my braids are pretty scalpy. I can't do any grand hair styles in braids so I put my hair in a high ponytail afterwards so my ends won't rub against anything.


----------



## Celesti (Sep 27, 2013)

angelhairtype4 said:


> I cowashed my hair today. I cleansed my scalp with ACV and conditioned my hair. I have been wearing box braids (no extensions) for a week. There is minimal frizz. I heavily sealed my ends with my shea butter mix, its got some of everything in it lol. I have fine meduim density hair, so my braids are pretty scalpy. I can't do any grand hair styles in braids so I put my hair in a high ponytail afterwards so my ends won't rub against anything.



I've tried making slanted (diagonal) parts for my twists, but I'm no good at! Last time I spent 5 hours trying to do it and ended up just getting tangles and having to resort to just pulling it back and deal with the detangle work later 

 I was wondering could you shed some light on me.  How do you go about making the parts? Do you just start off with making the rows first or just one section at a time? Do you start at the crown, or the nape? I'd love to try and get it this time!


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 27, 2013)

angelhairtype4 said:


> I cowashed my hair today. I cleansed my scalp with ACV and conditioned my hair. I have been wearing box braids (no extensions) for a week. There is minimal frizz. I heavily sealed my ends with my shea butter mix, its got some of everything in it lol. I have fine meduim density hair, so my braids are pretty scalpy. I can't do any grand hair styles in braids so I put my hair in a high ponytail afterwards so my ends won't rub against anything.



Okay, I think we might be hair sisters miss angelhairtype4... too soon to claim you for my twin but i want to!  LOL. Your ends look sooooo familiar. 






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Sep 27, 2013)

Celesti said:


> I've tried making slanted (diagonal) parts for my twists, but I'm no good at! Last time I spent 5 hours trying to do it and ended up just getting tangles and having to resort to just pulling it back and deal with the detangle work later
> 
> I was wondering could you shed some light on me. How do you go about making the parts? Do you just start off with making the rows first or just one section at a time? Do you start at the crown, or the nape? I'd love to try and get it this time!


 

I pretty much have to make my parts this way. My hair isn't very thick so diagonal parts mean more hair in a braid. I only part the front of my hair the back of my hair I go by feel . I make the rows as I go. When I finish braiding one row I make another one and finish that...etc. I do the nape of my hair first. I skip the middle (I do that last), and start to work on the front. I start on one side of my crown when I reach the corners of my hairline I switch to the other side of my head and continue to row and braid until they meet ( I hope that makes sense...lol). Doing it that way allows me to have multiple parts, so if I want to part it on the left I can part it on the left. If I want to part it on the right, then I can part it on the right. I hope that helps . Im not good at instructions lol.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Sep 27, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Okay, I think we might be hair sisters miss @angelhairtype4... too soon to claim you for my twin but i want to! LOL. Your ends look sooooo familiar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 227063
> ...


 
Im going to have to ask you to not steal my pic's. 
Kidding..Oh wow lol. I thought those were my ends lol. You just may be my hair twin . Other than my mom, my sister, my daughter, and my grandmother there are not many naturals where I live, atleast none that show their hair or have natural hair longer than a twa. And go figure all the ladies in my family have different textures erplexed. 
Your shower pic looks exactly like my hair when wet. When I take my braids down I'll post a photo of my wet hair. Your hair looks lovely


----------



## Celesti (Sep 28, 2013)

angelhairtype4 said:


> I pretty much have to make my parts this way. My hair isn't very thick so diagonal parts mean more hair in a braid. I only part the front of my hair the back of my hair I go by feel . I make the rows as I go. When I finish braiding one row I make another one and finish that...etc. I do the nape of my hair first. I skip the middle (I do that last), and start to work on the front. I start on one side of my crown when I reach the corners of my hairline I switch to the other side of my head and continue to row and braid until they meet ( I hope that makes sense...lol). Doing it that way allows me to have multiple parts, so if I want to part it on the left I can part it on the left. If I want to part it on the right, then I can part it on the right. I hope that helps . Im not good at instructions lol.



Ohh I see, I tried making the rows on my head before instead on working each twist at a time. Your instructions make sense though. Thank you so much for your response! I feel invigorated to give it another try this week!


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Sep 28, 2013)

Celesti said:


> Ohh I see, I tried making the rows on my head before instead on working each twist at a time. Your instructions make sense though. Thank you so much for your response! I feel invigorated to give it another try this week!



Yw! I hope it works out


----------



## MsJamerican (Sep 29, 2013)

I'd like to join as well!

Ultimate Goal: Classic Length

Regimen: My regimen for loose hair. 

Regimen for hair in Box Braids:

~Wash when needed with Castile Soap or Chilating Shampoo (Scalp only) 
~Re-braid new growth when it  reaches .5 inches (focusing more on the perimeter)
~Finger Detangle when redoing them
~I don't deep condition (I could but I dont)
~When redoing them I use the LCOB/P (modified LOC method)

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL?: My hair is currently 10" so I have 9" to go. My hair strands have to be a total of 19" to be WL.

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural

Tips/Tricks: None...

Issues or difficulties you're having: Single Strand Knots and Tangles. I ordered the knock off Curlformers from Ebay, so I will use those to help keep my hair stretched when loose.


*Note*: I don't have a current photo of my hair because it's in box braids (I will continue to wear them until I reach Hip Length). I re-do my whole head fresh every 3 months. So in December I will take them out again to deep cleanse, deep condition, etc. By that time I will take a current photo after I trim.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Please add me!  Not sure I'll make it, but I definitely want to try.
> 
> Pics and reggie
> 
> ...



Today's LC puts my bottom layers at BSL!  I did a (TURBLE) roller set, which I will not be doing again for a loooong time. No bueno. I think at the end of the year, I'll go get a Domi blowout. 




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 29, 2013)

Duchess007 I was gonna say in the Setting to Success thread that your hair looks BSL! Yay! Congrats! On to MBL we gooo!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Sep 30, 2013)

I guess I can jump on this. Maybe my hair woes will be over by then. This is until December 2015, right?

Oh, I'm at an inch below collar bone now, I'm going back to my oil mix or do liquid gold, take my vitamins daily and low maintenance styles on the hair. I do have to go for a scalp biopsy on the 9th to see what is causing my thinning but I will be checking in on this post and my other posts as well.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Sep 30, 2013)

Checking in ...

      Hi ladies, I wanted to add additional info that I didn't get to address in my original post ...

Ultimate Goal:

My ultimate goal is WL.  I am not anticipating the front of my hair to make it there anytime soon but I believe the back will sometime in 2015.  

Regimen: 

Please see post #52 ...

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:

Girl, I have nine inches to get there.  At first I was like, damn, nine inches is hella far.  But then I realized that I have a long time to get there and if I TRULY do what I intend to (PS for an entire year), I can bank at least six inches of growth/retention by the end of next year.  The rest should be gravy.

Natural/Relaxed/Other:

Natural ...

Tips/Tricks:

I will continue using my sulfur mix to get the nine inches of growth and protective style to retain.  I am going to continue exercising to enhance growth and I will take supplements regularly.  Lastly, I will continue cowashing at least once a week because I really notice an improvement in growth compared to when I do not.

Issues or difficulties you're having: 

I am not experiencing any difficulties at this point.  Thank goodness.

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## Tonto (Sep 30, 2013)

I am in! I'm doing the BSL 2013 challenge at the moment and it seems like I'm not far from that, a few inches. My regimen... I don't know anymore. I wash my hair every 2 weeks, deep condition, hair dry and twist. My scalp is having some issues lately (itching) so I think I need to switch up my products somehow. I watched Chicoro's video on growth aids and I think that I will be using ginger power/ginger roots on my scalp as a prepoo to open the pores. I'll try to find some good conditioner and shampoo as well or just use my mud wash like before. I'm excited!!!


----------



## DrC (Sep 30, 2013)

JJamiah

Can you add me to  the list please?

I've updated my stats and added a picture (Post #18)


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey Duchess007. Do you have any tips for henna. I ordered some Jamila Henna that I am going to try after I take down my braids.  
I am worried about the drying though. My hair doesn't like a lot of protien.
Also the color of my natural hair is a deep black. A little tint is ok, but nothing drastic I don't want my color to change. If I leave the henna on for 4-5 hours will it affect my natural color?
Also did you see immediate shine after your first application or did it take a few applications?
 Lastly, have you seen a difference in your texture? I don't want any texture changes. I am just interested in the conditioning properties maybe a little color (depending if I like it).


----------



## RaeShouna (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello All!!
I joined on the 27th but didn't post any pics or specifications so here goes
*Ultimate Goal:* Waist length

*Regimen:*I deep condition and wash my hair once a month. I DC with either greek yogurt mixed with acv or I just use mayo. I wash by first using acv to loosen scalp gunk if there is any then rhassoul clay mixed with water and a few drops of tea tree oil. I then condition with Suave Naturals conditioner.
The other three weeks I co-wash with suave Naturals. I seal by using the LOC method or LLOC.
_-LLOC:_ Liquid: water
                     Leave in: Kimmaytube modified I use no oil and suave naturals
                     Oil: EVOO
                     Cream: Shea moisture's curl enhancing smoothie(only on ends due to age)
*How many inches to go:* About a good 6in 
*Natural/Relaxed/Other:* Natural
*Tips/Tricks:* I use tea tree oil mixed with EVCO on my scalp to keep seborrheic dermatitis at bay.
*Issues/Difficulties: *Trying to keep my oldest ends moisturized by add extra protein to them only. Keeping my hair in protective styles 90% of the time as I get bored easily and like to style my hair. 

I am beginning with a set of mini twists maybe for a good 6 weeks. I want to put in faux-locs but not sure funds will allow.
This is my semi flat ironed hair that I did a couple of weeks ago. So this is my starting point.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Oct 1, 2013)

just checking in i got a trim the other day i was sad but i want it to be healthy and even so i sucked it up i may still be able to get to full apl by the end of the year we shall see. i saw a few broken hairs on my crown so im guessing its from wearing buns in the same place all the time so i changed it up and im wearing flexi rod set i like it but i need to get better. im trying to not wash my hair for 3 weeks to see how that would be on my hair wish me luck.


----------



## VK1K (Oct 1, 2013)

Ultimate Goal: Full WL

Regimen: cowash every 3 days, air dry, AG fast food or QP Olive Oil Mango Butter for leave in.  Olive Oil, mixture of oils or Softee Mango grease (yes!!! good old grease) to seal. Protective style is normally some sort of bun or french braid.

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: haven't measured, but I'd guess 6 inches. 

Natural/Relaxed/Other: mixture

Issues or difficulties you're having: tangles and shred hair I'm tender head lol. I hate the work, but I love my length. I just try to keep hair stretched when air drying, less of a mess when combing. 

Current profile pic is recent and my current length I think is BSL. 

Here's my current protective style





Hope to learn a lot from you ladies. This is my 1st challenge.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm embarking on a use up your stash challenge. I have: 

6 shampoos (1 bar from lush, 2 non. Sulfate regular, one clarifying and one selsun blue)
1 co-wash (As I Am Coconut Cowash)
14 conditioners (3 deep conditioners, 2 protein specific conditioners, the rest regular conditioners)

I'm not even gonna talk about leave ins.  I have a problem y'all. So I'm not buying anything hair related until I'm at least down to 2 shampoos and like 4 conditioners. I have a conditioner that might even be 6 years old and from college... But I'm gonna use that too darn it. 

So anyone have any tips for using products that might not have been so great? I'm probably going to add oils to the shampoos with sulfates, and probably add oils/make some of these conditioners pre-poos. 

Y'all pray for me lol


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 1, 2013)

I am about to start cowashing again.
I gave cowashing up a while back, but I got Edens Bodyworks cowash from Sallys last weekend, and I really like it.

We should have warm weather until November.. so cowashing until it gets cold. Depending on how my hair acts, I might keep it up even during the cooler months.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 1, 2013)

yaya24: i'm back on cowashing, too.

I think my hair suffered from mid-shaft splits during daily cowashing because of hydral fatigue and pulling my hair past its natural elasticity by wet bunning, but my hair grew so quickly and was the most moisturized when I did it.
I took out my twists last night because my hair grew in in some places SOOO much and I don't know why! They just looked a hot mess after only 3 weeks. People thought I had them in much longer.
Anyway, I am trying out doing a protein pre-poo before cowashing and LOOSELY bunning to see if that will mitigate the issue. I will assess at the end of the week.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 1, 2013)

I may add daily cowashing since I joined a fitness challenge for the month of October, that would work out perfect.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 1, 2013)

May I join please, I would like to see if I can make it. I'll be back with my info.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 1, 2013)

I wore my hair in a half-up-do today.  A braid out from a failed roller set. Thinking I may cowash tonight. 





















Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mscocopuff (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for starting this challenge!!  I am so excited!  My info is...

Ultimate Goal: MBL 
Regimen: co wash every four to five days, deep cleanse once a month, deep condition once every ten days.  Shea Moisture curl soufflé and coconut oil.  Scalp oiling every 4 nights with sulphur and castor oil.
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: about 5
Natural
Tips/Tricks: hiding my hair and no more blow drying.  Straighten a max of two times in 2015.
Issues or difficulties you're having:  scalp dermatitis when I don't maintain sulphur applications and too much darn heat.

Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Celesti (Oct 2, 2013)

davisbr88 said:


> yaya24: i'm back on cowashing, too.  I think my hair suffered from mid-shaft splits during daily cowashing because of hydral fatigue and pulling my hair past its natural elasticity by wet bunning, but my hair grew so quickly and was the most moisturized when I did it.



I had the the same issue last winter, my hair was most moisturized from getting in wet EVERYday. It became habit, but man, I wasn't enjoying it everyday. Do you possibly have low porosity hair? I do and once I found out, I started looking around for answers. I later fell on glycerin, and it keeps my hair moisturized for 3 days! That was a big plus for me, so haven't had to go back to daily moisture.


----------



## Sholapie (Oct 2, 2013)

Here's my starting picture

A few months ago I chopped back a couple of inches so I'm glad to be back where I started. I am still a good few inches from BSL, all my bras are low and without pulling the hair it sits a bit higher. I am very happy with my current new moisturing find (Taliah Wajid )


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Checking in: I am going to be moisturizing a small area of my crown that has problems with retention/growth. I will also oil that area every day to every other day.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 2, 2013)

After work tonight will be #3 cowash


----------



## DrC (Oct 2, 2013)

checking in.

I'm conditioning right now with:







and

Olive oil





I'm co washing. And then cleansing with castile soap


----------



## keranikki (Oct 2, 2013)

Oil-washed my hair with castor oil, then co-washed with Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle. Sealed with RBO. Hair feels strong, soft, and slightly oily. The oil will wear off by the morning.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 2, 2013)

Checking in....
Right now I am sitting under my steamer. I started reversing the order of my DC's. Instead of applying conditioner and then steaming I am steaming to open the pores of my hair first on dry hair, and then applying my conditioner and covering with a plastic cap and heat for about 20 mins before rinsing. My hair was feeling dry. I've been slacking on my cowashing this week so a good DC was needed.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 2, 2013)

keranikki said:


> Oil-washed my hair with castor oil, then co-washed with Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle. Sealed with RBO. Hair feels strong, soft, and slightly oily. The oil will wear off by the morning.


 
keranikki, what an oil-wash? I am intrigued by the sound of that


----------



## keranikki (Oct 2, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> keranikki, what an oil-wash? I am intrigued by the sound of that



I think I meant to say oil rinse, but I just massaged my scalp with castor oil like you would a conditioner (when you co-wash) after my workout. My scalp feels great! This is my first time doing it.


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 2, 2013)

Mid week CoWash this morning. Hair in a top bun. I will take it down and re moisturize this evening because it will be exposed to the elements this night.


----------



## mscocopuff (Oct 2, 2013)

I washed today with a little condish.  Put in some SM Curl Soufflé and coconut oil and rolled out.  I pretty much just pulled it back into a ponytail.

Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello ladies,
I am still under braids and patiently waiting until November 17, before I even think of removing them.  I will most likely self braid and wig it up for the holidays.  But will be straightening for  my b-day. And then back up in braids. .protective styling all the way. ..until summer. ..
I miss my hair. ..


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 2, 2013)

Under the bonnet dryer with my DC. Trying to make sure I didn't do any damage by combing and roller setting this weekend. I won't be doing that again any time soon. :-/

I mixed my DC with Island Coconut VO5, slathered it on, covered up with a plastic bag, and will sit under the dryer for an hour. Then rinsing, LCBing and putting in 8-10 twists. 
























Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 3, 2013)

Duchess007 I am sure your hair is fine if you were gentle. I did a protein treatment prior to setting just for added strength.


----------



## Saga (Oct 3, 2013)

Ultimate Goal: I used to want WL, but sporting booty braids now makes me want TBL 

Regimen: It may change, but at the moment it is to PS in braids for 4-6 weeks (wish I could do 2 months but it feels like my hair matts way before then) Wash bi-weekly (used to do weekly but I'm experimenting) M&S as needed, sleep with a satin scarf or satin pillow case.

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: Currently my hair is 11-12in and last I checked WL on me is either 16-18 so....I'd say 6 inches even.

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural

Tips/Tricks: Finger detangling has significantly decreased my breakage and trimming my ends is something that cannot be neglected for too long

Issues or difficulties you're having: Definitely just sticking to one protective style and leaving my hair alone, but now that I'm working a more demanding Job I don't think it will be a problem anymore.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 3, 2013)

My hair has been in twist for the past 2wks. My hair felt like it was matting so I decided to take it down tonight. I lost so much  hair during the take down even my son gasped. I love twists but unless I'm twisting to do a twistout, I'm going to stay away from this style!!!  I hope I didn't lose to  much progress


----------



## Celesti (Oct 3, 2013)

Firstborn2 said:


> My hair has been in twist for the past 2wks. My hair felt like it was matting so I decided to take it down tonight. I lost so much  hair during the take down even my son gasped. I love twists but unless I'm twisting to do a twistout, I'm going to stay away from this style!!!  I hope I didn't lose to  much progress



I know exactly what you mean! I can't wear two-strand twists for more than a week! My hair just matt up if I do. I started wearing chunky twists early this summer and just doing an up-do with it. Since they are chunky they don't matt up and re-twisting is a breeze!  Though I'd like a new style, It's becoming boring lol. But I'm willing to keep it if I can't find something else.


----------



## ojemba (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

 I really wanted to lighten the top of my hair so I watched some YouTube went to the BSS and purchased the products and did it at home. 

My ends did not lighten as the rest so I reapplied the bleach no no no!! My ends turned a greenish/grey color. I figured if I aply a regular color it would blend back. So i applied a golden bronze. Well my ends were more stubborn than I imagined. In the end I just cut it off :-(. About 2-3 inches. I really like the color thou.
















I'll definitely stay twisted up for some time until it catches up. But I figure it will look like a bang or layers. 





Thank God it was just that small section on top.

On a brighter note my nape is actually APL 




My home made LC tshirt is a bit off. The first solid line is labeled APL but It looks lower than my arm pits.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 3, 2013)

ojemba Yeah...no, that green color was not the business. Your new color looks cayuute though! 

Yeah, that length check shirt.  The first line looks BSB...so you are almost there.


----------



## JosieLynn (Oct 3, 2013)

Seriously debating what is going to be my style for the fall and winter. On one hand I thought maybe I could just wear it in updos like usual but then I thought abt all the hats and hoods and scarves I'm going to be wearing and thought I might go back to this wig I made. I'm really nervous about having my hair out in these winters. So I might just wear updos until I feel the need to wear more winter stuff. Then it's back to flat twists under my wig.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 3, 2013)

JosieLynn
I like your hairstyle in the picture.

How did you achieve the soft waves?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi ladies I'm back with my info:

Ultimate Goal:Waistlength
Regimen:In the mornings I cowash with which ever VO5 condish I want to use, then I use SM Yucca & Aloe Thickening Growth Milk. At night I cowash again and add deep conditioner, moisturize and seal, and sleep with a plastic cap and a satin scarf
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:I have 10 inches of hair and on me it takes 18 inches to make WSL so I have 8 inches to go
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all...
Tips/Tricks:I'm texlaxed, but I don't plan on texlaxing anymore, it's left my hair kind of limp and I miss the fullness of my natural hair
Issues or difficulties you're having:Trying to thicken my hair up, ever since I texlaxed it, don't get me wrong detangling is a breeze and I can see my length a little bit better, but it's left my hair very fine, and when it was just natural my hair was very thick, so I think I'm going to leave the texlaxing alone


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 3, 2013)

keranikki said:


> I think I meant to say oil rinse, but I just massaged my scalp with castor oil like you would a conditioner (when you co-wash) after my workout. My scalp feels great! This is my first time doing it.


 
keranikki, thanks for explaining. Do you find that doing an oil rinse without shampooing out the excess locks moisture out of your hair since it is sealed with oil? I've wanted to try oil rinsing before but not sure about the sealing affect and moisture.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 3, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> Hello ladies,
> I am still under braids and patiently waiting until November 17, before I even think of removing them. I will most likely self braid and wig it up for the holidays. But will be straightening for my b-day. And then back up in braids. .protective styling all the way. ..until summer. ..
> I miss my hair. ..


 
I know how you feel. I miss my hair too! I have my current set of braids in under my wig until end of October and it's killing me already. I'm PSing until Summer too...seems so far away!!


----------



## DrC (Oct 3, 2013)

My hair grows in layers.  My shrinkage is abou  60%.
Layers and shrinkage combined is not fun


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 3, 2013)

I think I may be measuring waist length wrong.  When I measured, I got about 26 inches and I'm only 5'4" with a short torso.  How are you ladies measuring waist length?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 3, 2013)

Celesti said:


> I know exactly what you mean! I can't wear two-strand twists for more than a week! My hair just matt up if I do. I started wearing chunky twists early this summer and just doing an up-do with it. Since they are chunky they don't matt up and re-twisting is a breeze!  Though I'd like a new style, It's becoming boring lol. But I'm willing to keep it if I can't find something else.



Maybe I will try chunky twist and she how that goes, thank you Celesti for the advice.


----------



## DrC (Oct 3, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> I think I may be measuring waist length wrong.  When I measured, I got about 26 inches and I'm only 5'4" with a short torso.  How are you ladies measuring waist length?



uofmpanther  what starting point of origin are you measuring from?  Crown? Nape?

Is your tape measure in inches?


----------



## Celesti (Oct 3, 2013)

DrC said:


> My hair grows in layers.  My shrinkage is abou  60%. Layers and shrinkage combined is not fun



My hair grows in layers too, styling can be a little frustrating because of it. And it's hard to show the length you've gained because of it too :\ So I've started to measure specific sections from my scalp to the tip. Actually, I just remembered there were some posts on another thread where people were commenting on someone's hair who I think had the same issue. People can easily mistake someone whose nape hair is longer than the rest of the their hair as unhealthy and thin. But I don't think it's always the case. Because my crown hair will take longer I get to waist than my nape. And it has nothing to do with thinning or unhealthiness. Just my hair grows in layers :\ Eventually whenever I hopefully get to waist length, I'll start trimming back the longer length so the crown hair will catch up. Only if it ever gets to waist length lol.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 3, 2013)

DrC said:


> My hair grows in layers.  My shrinkage is abou  60%.
> Layers and shrinkage combined is not fun





Celesti said:


> My hair grows in layers too, styling can be a little frustrating because of it. And it's hard to show the length you've gained because of it too :\ So I've started to measure specific sections from my scalp to the tip. Actually, I just remembered there were some posts on another thread where people were commenting on someone's hair who I think had the same issue. People can easily mistake someone whose nape hair is longer than the rest of the their hair as unhealthy and thin. But I don't think it's always the case. Because my crown hair will take longer I get to waist than my nape. And it has nothing to do with thinning or unhealthiness. Just my hair grows in layers :\ Eventually whenever I hopefully get to waist length, I'll start trimming back the longer length so the crown hair will catch up. Only if it ever gets to waist length lol.



My hair grows in layers too. The front grows the fastest for some reason. I have a patch on the left side of my crown that is either super slow growing or just not retaining. My nape grows fastest after the front. I also measure different sections of hair every few months to see if any progress has been made. When my nape gets to full MBL, I may go ahead and flat iron and trim it into a shape.



uofmpanther said:


> I think I may be measuring waist length wrong.  When I measured, I got about 26 inches and I'm only 5'4" with a short torso.  How are you ladies measuring waist length?



I'm 5'2" and I'm measuring waist length from the nape. I have about 11" in the nape and roughly 6 more inches to go.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 3, 2013)

I have updated the list ladies, and please pardon me if I am a bit slow on things, I am in full blown semester mode and I have quite a few papers and deadlines do. I apologize for my lack of expediting things, but I will do my best to keep the list up once every 2 weeks


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 3, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I know how you feel. I miss my hair too! I have my current set of braids in under my wig until end of October and it's killing me already. I'm PSing until Summer too...seems so far away!!


 
I know it does...... JustGROWwithIt
but let's think, by next summer we will be a good length more than right now...  

and I will be interning as a Paralegal  and .... about to finish part 1 of 3 in my schooling ...


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks Froreal3 and DrC !  I was measuring from my crown to apparently my hip.  I just had my DH help me re-measure. From my nape, waistlength is 17.5 inches.  When I undo my flat twists this weekend, I'll know for certain where I am; but, I know my nape had hit shoulder length (6") when I measured July 12th, so I had about 11.5" left back then.  

Hopefully, I've got less to go now.  I'll do my full update when I measure.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 3, 2013)

The biggest hurdle for me, by far, is MBL to WL. I've been here several times and it seems I never make it to WL without incident or setback. This time around is no different. My hemline is not even. Hopefully it will even out over time.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 3, 2013)

divachyk said:


> The biggest hurdle for me, by far, is MBL to WL.



Same here, I've been stuck at MBL for a good long while. I think my hair can't get longer than that without high protection. Like growing it I could wear it down more and make mistakes with it and still see progress. But I guess my ends are so old it can't take that. It will maintain but it's not enough to retain. :\


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 4, 2013)

divachyk said:


> The biggest hurdle for me, by far, is MBL to WL. I've been here several times and it seems I never make it to WL without incident or setback. This time around is no different. My hemline is not even. Hopefully it will even out over time.



I can't seem to make it to BSL, everytime I reach APL I'll have a setback of some sort. Like now I am about 2inches past APL however I need to cut about 1 1/2inches due to single strand knots. If I make it to WL by 2015 I promise I'm throwing myself a party! Cake, gifts and all.lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 4, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> Thanks @Froreal3 and @DrC !  I was measuring from my crown to apparently my hip.  I just had my DH help me re-measure. From my nape, waistlength is 17.5 inches.  When I undo my flat twists this weekend, I'll know for certain where I am; but, I know my nape had hit shoulder length (6") when I measured July 12th, so I had about 11.5" left back then.
> 
> Hopefully, I've got less to go now.  I'll do my full update when I measure.



Yeah, that sounds much more normal.  We are similar in height and WL is about the same. I estimate you have about 10 inches to go.


----------



## JosieLynn (Oct 4, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> JosieLynn I like your hairstyle in the picture.  How did you achieve the soft waves?



This is my wig that was made from Malaysian body wave i believe and in the picture that was just it freshly washed and dried to its curl pattern. But I usually Bantu knot it for bigger bouncier curls


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm not going to be able to leave my hair braided until the end of this month like I had planned. I braided my hair in a circle pattern around my head this time and I must not have done them tight enough because after only a couple of weeks they are extremely loose and I'm worried about matting. I wanted to not touch my hair for 6 weeks but it looks like I will be taking my hair down next week instead. I'd do it this weekend if I wasn't busy. I'm irritated!


----------



## VK1K (Oct 4, 2013)

Firstborn2 said:


> If I make it to WL by 2015 I promise I'm throwing myself a party! Cake, gifts and all.lol



Hahaahha wait gifts for myself! That's great motivation. I may use this idea


----------



## Fine 4s (Oct 4, 2013)

I can't wait for the January 1014 kickoff!!!!


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 4, 2013)

I did a pre-poo with coconut oil this morning.  I am shocked that my hair is responding so well to coconut oil.  In the past my hair would get hard if I just thought about using it.  Right now my hair is soft and the ends are smooth. Maybe I was not using a good quality oil in the past? 

Also, not experimenting as much with heat and scissors has left my hair very healthy.  I'm still in the twists I put in before sitting under the dryer this morning, and they are so thick!  My hair has been thin for a few years now, and I honestly never thought I'd have twists this fat.  

Keeping my hair stretched has been a great idea!  I'm back in love with my boring plaits. 

BTW, I will also be posting pics in January after I trim.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 4, 2013)

I got tired of seeing my ends go to war with one another so I just trimmed 1inch off all the way around. I am so happy I did! My ends feel like butter, no more single strand knots! Yay


----------



## RaeShouna (Oct 4, 2013)

prettybyrd said:


> I did a pre-poo with coconut oil this morning.  I am shocked that my hair is responding so well to coconut oil.  In the past my hair would get hard if I just thought about using it.  Right now my hair is soft and the ends are smooth. Maybe I was not using a good quality oil in the past?



Be mindful that the reason your hair is doing well this particular time with the coconut oil is because it needed the protein. So if in the past it made your ends crunchy use sparingly...like every other day/week or however you moisturize. 
I too have had the battle of the ends...and I have lost many a battle but I'm slowly winning the war. Lol


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Oct 4, 2013)

I am still in my box braids. Having issues because I want to take them out (I struggle with hand in hair syndrome). I may pop on a wig just to switch it up.



Ok, so I put on my fav wig to go out. Feeling much better  
I've had this wig for a long time. Whenever I feel like having straight hair I slap it on. It looks similar to how my hair did when relaxed.


----------



## DrC (Oct 4, 2013)

I blow dried my hair and it looks like I  stuck  my finger in an  electric socket.  so  I did a  bun. Even though  I have a big head. I may start bunning for retention,  There is an old thread  on here where  a poster said  she bunned 90% of the time  and made it to WL in no time. I'll  see if I can find the thread.   For  anyone interested.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Oct 4, 2013)

im getting my first quick weave! im interested to see how it does i have my hair braided down with a cap on and hair is glued to it. has anyone had one done before can you share your experience


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 4, 2013)

DrC is this the thread you are looking for?

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=5635


----------



## DrC (Oct 4, 2013)

Firstborn2 said:


> DrC is this the thread you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=5635




Yeah, that's it.  thanks


----------



## greenbees (Oct 4, 2013)

JJamiah, can you please add me to this challenge? 


Ultimate Goal: *MAYBE WHIP length, or just whenever doing my hair isn't fun anymore*
Regimen: *Wash/deep condition and style in twists weekly. Moisturize and seal with homemade spritz and coconut oil. Oil scalp with castor oil when I remember. Do the greenhouse method at lease once a week.*
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *Not sure yet. I'm not during another official length check until the end of December. I'll measure then.*
Natural/Relaxed/Other: *Natural*
Tips/Tricks: *Moisturize and baby your hair*
Issues or difficulties you're having: *Lack of patience, tangles, single strand knots & breakage from too-tight buns*


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 4, 2013)

DrC and ladies I honestly can't wait until I can start bunning  I need a style that is easy breezy... other than wash-n-go's, even though I honestly can't wait until next year when I start my wash and goes again..  for now I am done with them.


----------



## JosieLynn (Oct 5, 2013)

So last night I did a HOT with Amla and black castor oil. Plan on doing a shampoo, protein and DC today. Just trying to figure out what style I want to attempt. The weekend is the only time I have to experiment....think I might just blowdry on cool and do my usual bun or do a dry Bantu knot out. Doubt I'll leave the house much so i can prolly leave the knots in until tomorrow


----------



## ojemba (Oct 5, 2013)

Steaming after I oil my scalp with jbco/peppermint then re twisting my hair line for second and last week in my medium twist.


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 5, 2013)

RaeShouna said:


> Be mindful that the reason your hair is doing well this particular time with the coconut oil is because it needed the protein. So if in the past it made your ends crunchy use sparingly...like every other day/week or however you moisturize.
> I too have had the battle of the ends...and I have lost many a battle but I'm slowly winning the war. Lol



Ohmigosh, thanks!  I have used coconut oil as a pre-poo around three/four times recently and each time my hair loved it.  I only use it once or twice a month.  I will keep close watch on my hair and resort to other oils should I notice the crunchiness coming back.  

Thanks again, I'm hoping to retain as much as I can and this info will certainly help.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 6, 2013)

Celesti said:


> Same here, I've been stuck at MBL for a good long while. I think my hair can't get longer than that without high protection. Like growing it I could wear it down more and make mistakes with it and still see progress. But I guess my ends are so old it can't take that. It will maintain but it's not enough to retain. :\





Firstborn2 said:


> I can't seem to make it to BSL, everytime I reach APL I'll have a setback of some sort. Like now I am about 2inches past APL however I need to cut about 1 1/2inches due to single strand knots. If I make it to WL by 2015 I promise I'm throwing myself a party! Cake, gifts and all.lol


Celesti FirstBorn, we have got to figure out our culprit and overcome our respective hurdle. Deal?


----------



## JosieLynn (Oct 6, 2013)

update on my Amla HOT....that is some super oil. I accidentally made it an overnight HOT but when I went to wash my hair the next morning it took me 3 shampoos to get it where my hair didn't still feel oily and i was sure my scalp was clean lol thankfully even after all that my hair still felt very soft and was easy to detangle...just have to remember 30 min HOT is all i need with the amla lol. Also i ended up blowdrying, straightening and doing a light dusting. I haven't cut/trim/dusted my hair since december of 2012 so i figured it was time and I really didnt have to cut any substantial amount off, at the most in some areas MAYBE an 1/8 in, so i'll wear my hair out today since it's straightened and then it's back to flat-twists and buns for the week. I have a photo of the total amount trimmed as well as a dry flat-twist and bantu-knot out I wore yesterday.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Oct 6, 2013)

Relaxed my hair last  night and flat ironed this morning. I'm happy with the results. Pic in siggy!


----------



## nlamr2013 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'll try to join. I always forget about challenges. 
Ultimate Goal:
I'm going to say hip length stretched
Regimen:I'm working on that it seems when I get something down *poof* magic happens and I cant or dont keep it up. I am trying to stick to protective styling during the week. nightly ghe/baggying for moisture and weekly wash and dc
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:
I think technically I only have 9 inches but I want to cut off some of my ends that have once again become damaged/thermalaxed due to my over straightening. So about 14 inches
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all...Natural
Tips/Tricks: I dont have any
Issues or difficulties you're havingdryness and it seems every time my hair gets a certain length around the bsl area something happens and I either stop noticing growth, I have to cut it, or it seems thinner than I'm used to. Also my edges, a piece in my crown and my nape are all the places where the hair is forever shorter, more dry and wiry and I cant seem to get a hold on it. Hoping that nightly baggying will solve this


----------



## Sholapie (Oct 6, 2013)

SCarolinaGirl your hair looks great and you have nice thick ends!

Relaxed on Friday and DC'd on dry hair today with ORS replenishing pack. I forgot how much I love that DC. I used extra strength to relax but my hair still came out wavy (with lots of smoothing) so I may as well go back to regular strength.

I think my goal is for waist length air dried hair because I never flat iron these days and my relaxed hair still has a lot of shrinkage


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 6, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Celesti FirstBorn, we have got to figure out our culprit and overcome our respective hurdle. Deal?



divachyk, I always have my hair in a protective style but I need to leave the twist alone. I lose way to much hair with that style. I'm going to just experiment with a regular bun for the nxt 6mos and see how that goes. I also need to incorporate more trims, these single strand nights are giving me nightmares


----------



## Cocoa3438 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello I would like to join! It sounds like a great challenge to push myself to really retain some length. I'm natural and my goal is to be past BSL by 2015. My current regimen is washing hair once a week and keeping it in simple styles like puffs and buns most of the time. Use heat maybe twice a year and keeping it under 250 degrees.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 7, 2013)

Firstborn2, I honestly believe most of my damage happens day of relaxer. I'm very careful at home and while I do cause some breakage, it's just nowhere near the amount on relaxer day. Just this last touch up, I allowed her to apply the relaxer & neutralizer and I handled the rest. My hair was breaking by the handful -- I have a tendency to be dramatic but I'm seriously for real when I say, I'm surprised I have hair remaining. The issue: I didn't do a protein treatment. Thereafter, I learned from a LHCF stylist that protein is only needed when the relaxer is too strong. The breakage halted instantly after using protein. This was an eye opener that perhaps the relaxer is way too strong. I'm considering texlaxing vs. relaxing to strengthen the strands.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm trying out inversion this week to see if I get an inch. That will really boost me toward my year's goal of grazing MBL. If it works, I will do it once a month.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 7, 2013)

I've been doing inversion. Hoping to get an inch as well!


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 7, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I'm trying out inversion this week to see if I get an inch. That will really boost me toward my year's goal of grazing MBL. If it works, I will do it once a month.



Ditto- I've started doing 4 minute inverted massages daily. I'm not doing a LC til end of month tho.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 7, 2013)

I tried inversion last week, but don't really know how much growth happened because I'm not sure if my hair grew, or if the braids loosened lol. 

Even still maybe the growth is just taking time to show lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 7, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Ditto- I've started doing 4 minute inverted massages daily. I'm not doing a LC til end of month tho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl you better lc after 7 days!


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Oct 7, 2013)

I couldn't take another week of braids, so I took them out. Did my first rhassoul mud wash. It was nice. I didn't need any conditioner to detangle and my hair felt clean but moisturized. Right now Im sitting with henna on my head and orange hands....sigh....I was to lazy to go and get the gloves


----------



## Anticipatience08 (Oct 7, 2013)

It would be awesome sauce to get to waist length in 2014, but just in case I'm signing up here!

Pic in siggy!!

Current regimen: moisturize 3 times/week with Shea Moisture Coconut Hibiscus Curl & Style Milk, using NJoy's oil, and Cantu leave-in conditioner, shampoo and overnight DC weekly or under dryer for 20-30 mins, protective style thru sew-ins w/ closure.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 7, 2013)

I found time to do everything except my hair this past weekend.
Sitting with some protein conditioner in my hair right now.
Will rinse, shampoo and do a moisturizing DC before bed.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 7, 2013)

angelhairtype4 said:


> I couldn't take another week of braids, so I took them out. Did my first rhassoul mud wash. It was nice. I didn't need any conditioner to detangle and my hair felt clean but moisturized. Right now Im sitting with henna on my head and orange hands....sigh....I was to lazy to go and get the gloves



Did you condition THEN mud wash?

How does this mud wash thing work?


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Oct 7, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> Did you condition THEN mud wash?
> 
> How does this mud wash thing work?


 

I do my mudwash similar to Naptural85. Here is the link to her wash video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEd8VF0JGno

I didn't condition before or after.  My hair didn't feel like it needed any. I did an extra acv rinse last just to make sure I removed any leftover residue from my scalp.

 I like it. Even mild shampoos started stripping my hair and I been going through bottles of conditioner, but the clay doesn't strip my hair. It cleans it, but leaves it feeling moisturized. It's really easy to wash out too. I used the mud on my face too and within the first week I was rubbing my face and had a few black heads just roll out. Nasty I know, but it's been doing great for my skin.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 7, 2013)

angelhairtype4 said:


> I do my mudwash similar to Naptural85. Here is the link to her wash video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEd8VF0JGno
> 
> I didn't condition before or after. My hair didn't feel like it needed any. I did an extra acv rinse last just to make sure I removed any leftover residue from my scalp.
> ...


 
Is this available in stores or online?


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 7, 2013)

Hmmm...WL 2015 eh? Might have to join this bad boy after I see where I am at the end of the year.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 8, 2013)

Time to wash my hair day. I skipped last Tuesday so it's a little flaky and kind of oily. I can't wait to have fresh clean hair again lol. Until winter comes, I going to keep my hair in my chunky twists.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 8, 2013)

Celesti, what will be your plan once winter comes?


----------



## Celesti (Oct 8, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Celesti, what will be your plan once winter comes?



I usually keep my hair protected during the summer, so in the winter I wear it out more. Last winter I was just doing it for fun, but I'm still surprised I retained length. I also wear chunky twist up-do's when I wear my winter hats.  The winter time is my most successful time for wearing hair down. In the summer it's way too hot and humid lol.
I'm hoping to try braid outs this year


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 8, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> Hmmm...WL 2015 eh? Might have to join this bad boy *after I see where I am at the end of the year*.



C'mon and join! You will definitely make it. NikkiQ


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Oct 8, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt

The stores where I am carry nothing...
I buy my Rhassoul clay off ebay from "thepurpleyam". I substitue the other ingredients for what I already have.


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 9, 2013)

Cowashing this morning.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 9, 2013)

Washed these braids lady night. 

Used Lush's coconut shampoo bar, then conditioned with organix coconut conditioner. I told y'all I am on a use up your stash challenge so I'm kinda glad I have the braids. It'll cause me to use more conditioner lol. 

Used my regular old BSS braid spray and sealed moisture with safflower seed oil. 

My scalp itches today though so even though I rinsed my braids/hair for like 20 minutes yesterday (AND my hair is still damp today -___-), I have to figure out what to put on my scalp to soothe/cool it out.


----------



## mscocopuff (Oct 9, 2013)

It's interesting to see everyone with the shampoo bars.  I just received two Shikaki shampoo bars and so far, so good.  I was a little apprehensive about it stripping my hair because I primarily co-wash my hair, but it was ok.  I am going to stick with it for about a month and a half to see the results.

Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Oct 9, 2013)

I will be in twists till Sunday, wearing a twisted bun.

*Note..I still see small parts of the sock, but i'm not going anywhere special this week lol.


----------



## Sholapie (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm still loving taliah wajid bodifying leave in. I've started mixing it with water so I can use it as a spray. It makes moisturising so easy


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 9, 2013)

angelhairtype4, I love your bun.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 9, 2013)

angelhairtype4 said:


> I will be in twists till Sunday, wearing a twisted bun.
> 
> *Note..I still see small parts of the sock, but i'm not going anywhere special this week lol.



Really? I can't see sock anywhere!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm trying to ps to waist length but its only been like three days and I'm already bored with my protective style  and I don't have many options on ps because my hair is fine and my hair looks anorexic in twists, braids and won't fit into a bun b/c I have layers. Just venting.


----------



## DrC (Oct 9, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> I'm trying to ps to waist length but its only been like three days and I'm already bored with my protective style  and I don't have many options on ps because my hair is fine and my hair looks anorexic in twists, braids and won't fit into a bun b/c I have layers. Just venting.




lisanaturally Me too.  I'v   been changing my  layered natural hair  every  five minutes.   Twists, braiding, buns, puffs, nothing seems to  be helping in addition  to my shrinkage  preventing me from keeping a hairstyle.  Two choices I've been  considering is going back to yarn braids or getting  a texturizer


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 9, 2013)

DrC said:


> lisanaturally Me too.  I'v   been changing my  layered natural hair  every  five minutes.   Twists, braiding, buns, puffs, nothing seems to  be helping in addition  to my shrinkage  preventing me from keeping a hairstyle.  Two choices I've been  considering is going back to yarn braids or getting  a texturizer



DrC I'm texlaxed and my crown is tighter than the rest of my hair and no matter how long I leave the pcj on it won't loosen more. But I will just have to deal maybe change the position of my two ponytails


----------



## DrC (Oct 9, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> DrC I'm texlaxed and my crown is tighter than the rest of my hair and no matter how long I leave the pcj on it won't loosen more. But I will just have to deal maybe change the position of my two ponytails



How long have you been texlaxed? Do you like it?  So when you do your twist-outs/braid outs, does your hair all look the  same texture or does your crown remain  resistance from twisting/braiding/stretching?

sorry  for all the questions I've  been  researching texlaxing/texturizing


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 9, 2013)

DrC said:


> How long have you been texlaxed? Do you like it?  So when you do your twist-outs/braid outs, does your hair all look the  same texture or does your crown remain  resistance from twisting/braiding/stretching?
> 
> sorry  for all the questions I've  been  researching texlaxing/texturizing



That's ok I understand  I've been texlaxed for about 9 months I honestly have only twisted once and that was in the front and it came out cute, I really don't have much feedback on the back section because i suck at twisting the back of my hair so I avoid it. While I can see my length better and detangling is a breeze my hair is limp. I think I may have over processed. My natural hair is very thick and full and I miss that. So in all honesty I don't like my texlaxed hair I'm currently not going to texlax anymore and maybe cut off the limp ends a year from now. HTH.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 9, 2013)

DrC here's a comparison before and after


----------



## DrC (Oct 9, 2013)

lisanaturally

Thanks for the response. I've heard  diffusing on low heat my help with the limp and give volume. Have you tried that? short detangling time and seeing length is good. I'm  around BSB/BSL and with twist, I look NL. erplexed.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 9, 2013)

DrC said:


> lisanaturally
> 
> Thanks for the response. I've heard  diffusing on low heat my help with the limp and give volume. Have you tried that? short detangling time and seeing length is good. I'm  around BSB/BSL and with twist, I look NL. erplexed.



I've never heard of that, I'll have to give it a try thanks for the suggestion. Wow your hair is long, but I understand the frustration


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Oct 9, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Really? I can't see sock anywhere!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Really? Well I guess it's not as noticable as I thought lol.


----------



## tw1stedqueen (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the site. I just joined yesterday and I'm excited to be a part of this challenge!!

Ultimate Goal: Classic length. Just below the butt

As you can see from this photo I just took (10/09/2013) I'm full APL, almost BSL.

The straight hair photos were taken back in April. Towards the beginning of the year (2013) I straightened my hair quite a bit and also did some trimming (you can see it's uneven in one of those photos). That's why there isn't a huge difference between then and now. I was enjoying my current length and now I'm ready to get back into full-fledged hair-pampering mode 

Regimen: I wash once to twice a month and I deep condition every time I wash. In between I moisturize with water and Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Conditioning Repair Cream and seal (if I remember) with olive oil. If my hair feels esp. dry I will baggy it overnight after m&s'ing, or sometimes I will steam it with a hot towel.. I use V05, Suave or whatever we have plus oils (olive or coconut depending on the weather) and honey, mayonnaise or an egg (depending on the weather and the condition of my hair) to deep condition. I baggy my hair overnight.

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: I have 9 inches to go and by the end of 2015 I know I will be past that.

Natural/Relaxed/Other: My hair is natural. I got them SUPER kinks. Lol I love them.

Tips/Tricks: Don't sleep on vitamins. Hairfinity is the truth. I speak from experience. Yes I take them. Also your overall health plays a major role in the beauty of your skin, which of course includes the scalp. A quality scalp will produce quality hair.

I've been wanting to try 100% natural, unrefined silica gel (supplement) I hear it really accelerates growth and I've heard the same of the inversion method (you massage your scalp with warm oil and then you let your head hang off the edge of the bed or couch for a maximum of four minutes. ONLY FOUR. And you're supposed to come out of the position very slowly. You do this for 7 days in a row and the hair is said to grow 1 inch or longer). I'm going to be trying it every month. You only do it one week out of the month because more than that supposedly causes your body to get used to it and stop yielding the fast growth results.

Issues or difficulties you're having: My hair (Loretta) and I are on good terms right now. It's just a matter of patience.

Anyway good luck to everyone


----------



## Ijanei (Oct 10, 2013)

*Current length in it's stretched natural state:*







*Ultimate Goal:*
That long, shiny, thick hair when it is straight. 
I want the most luxurious big curls in it's natural state 

*Regimen:
*I just trimmed my hair so it is starting off in good condition. Going to go back to my old regi. DC twice a week, one hot oil treatment bi-weekly. Flat iron once a month or bi-weekly, the other days when not straight, wear hair pinned up in some fashion

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:*
Not sure, but closer that I ever was.

Natural/Relaxed/Other: 
Natural

*Tips/Tricks:*
Keep moisturized. Stop the excess manipulation. 

*Issues or difficulties you're having:*
Keeping hands out


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 10, 2013)

Cowashed this morning, then kept it simple with just some sunflower oil to seal. I think I will try to be more consistent with cowashing my twists mid-week since I am working out every day.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome tw1stedqueen!


----------



## iVR (Oct 10, 2013)

Shampooed, did a DC moisturizing mask, and conditioned this morning with Organix.   The Moroccan moisturizing mask didn't do much for my hair, but the shampoo and conditioner (awapuhi ginger root) works wonders.  The conditioner always makes my hair feel silky.


----------



## mscocopuff (Oct 10, 2013)

Soooo, for the past few months, I have tried to stay heat free.  In the past, I have somewhat hindered my retention by maintaining a constant fresh silk press, not to mention when a family member sliced out a soft ball size while trying to help me remove my sew in (lesson learned).  My hair is still in a remarkable state (thanks Nexxus Heat Protectant), especially considering the I was a flat iron addict (touching up my roots with that darn Chi every day or every other, plus, curling my hair into loose waves) but I realize how these things have prevented me from realizing my long term growth goals, in a much shorter time frame.  

Anywho, I have recently begin to notice that my ends are no longer straight, they have begun to redevelop their curls, I have retained my new length for each month ( about 1/2 an inch to 2/3, it varies), my hair looks much better in its natural state considering it is no longer thirsty, and I have learned to listen to it more often.  I have also grown back a lot of the hair that the unmentionable FM sliced out.  

I have upped my co washes to two times a week.  I notice that my hair has thrived in that environment.  Also, I have improved when putting in moisturizer at night, thanks to watching tons of YouTube videos and watching some of you.

Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 10, 2013)

6 more weeks before I break down these breads...  

I am trying hard to stick to no buying until next year, so I am going to be passing up some good deals ladies.. well some of them.. LOL

*Ladies what products are you looking forward to for the Sales this holiday season??*

I would say Wen or 613, and Miss Jessies but I have so much..


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 10, 2013)

I look like princess Leia, but I am going to keep rocking my two center-part braids.


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 10, 2013)

I decided to switch it up and do a wet bun today.  So far I really like it.  This could seriously become an everyday style.  

I would like it even better if I were using a gel that held well but did not harden.  Can anyone make a recommendation?


----------



## mscocopuff (Oct 10, 2013)

prettybyrd said:


> I decided to switch it up and do a wet bun today.  So far I really like it.  This could seriously become an everyday style.  I would like it even better if I were using a gel that held well but did not harden.  Can anyone make a recommendation?



I love the Eco styler Argan Oil gel.  No hard hold at all, yet a lot of control.

Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm just realizing or being reminded by DrC that today makes four years since i did the BC and been relaxer free. I wanna join this challenge. I'm 21/2 inches away from BSL and was aiming for MBL for 2014 so I'll definitely aim for WL for 2015. I think. My regimen needs to be updated and maintained not to mention my PS regimen. I have slacked off for a whole year and my hair is paying dearly. I'll be back to update my regimen once i get it right.


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 10, 2013)

mscocopuff said:


> I love the Eco styler Argan Oil gel.  No hard hold at all, yet a lot of control.
> 
> Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF



Thank you!  I'm going to give this a shot.  Hopefully they have some at the store I venture off too after work.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Oct 10, 2013)

I want to add henna to my regimen because it's supposed to be good for strengthening fine hair but I can't find any before/after pictures. Can you ladies point me to a blog/yt/anything? Thanks.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 10, 2013)

HoneyBadger said:


> I want to add henna to my regimen because it's supposed to be good for strengthening fine hair but I can't find any before/after pictures. Can you ladies point me to a blog/yt/anything? Thanks.




My hair is naturally very dark, so henna is almost completely undetectable (except on my... ahem... greys). Also haven't noticed a change to my curl pattern. 


Before henna:




During:




After about a year of henna:





You can kinda see the color in some light






ETA lanks!

http://www.curlynikki.com/2008/10/im-henna-head.html?m=1

http://www.curlynikki.com/2009/02/spirals-henna-journey.html?m=1

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 10, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> 6 more weeks before I break down these breads...
> 
> I am trying hard to stick to no buying until next year, so I am going to be passing up some good deals ladies.. well some of them.. LOL
> 
> ...



 Shea Butter, I can't believe I've slept on this for so long.
Rhassoul Clay
SheScentit Banana Brulee and Okra Reconstructor
Oyin Hair Dew the rest of my money is going on nail polish


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 10, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> 6 more weeks before I break down these breads...
> 
> I am trying hard to stick to no buying until next year, so I am going to be passing up some good deals ladies.. well some of them.. LOL
> 
> ...




I need to be on a no buy till next year, but the PJ in my won't let me.  Instead, I'm sticking to deep conditioners and a seamless comb:

- B.A.S.K. Cocao Bark Deep Conditioning Hair Treat
- B.A.S.K. Vanilla Whiskey Reparative Hair Soak
- Hairveda Sitrinilla
- Magic Star Jumbo Rake Comb


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 10, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> *Ladies what products are you looking forward to for the Sales this holiday season??*



I am out of just about everything, so I plan to do a serious haul this season.  I need poo bars, conditioner, pomades, oils hair toys, a new denman...so much stuff! 

 I've been pretty frugal this year after spending an outrageous amount of money on products in 2011-2012.  Now that most of that stuff is gone, it's time to start over - sensibly.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 10, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> 6 more weeks before I break down these breads...
> 
> I am trying hard to stick to no buying until next year, so I am going to be passing up some good deals ladies.. well some of them.. LOL
> 
> ...



*Hairveda:*
Vatika Frosting
Almond Glaze 

*Komaza:*
Protein Strengthener (1)
Califia Styling Pudding (1)

*Keraveda*
Combo Oil in Pumpkin Spice
Henna in Warm Sugar Vanilla

*Sage*
Darcy’s Pumpkin
Bee Mine Luscious
Oyin Hair Dew

*SheScentit:*
Cocoa Cream Leave In
Okra Conditioner
Avocado Conditioner
Berry Frosting Butter (whatever it’s called)
Cutie Pie Conditioner Leave in and butter


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 10, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> My hair is naturally very dark, so henna is almost completely undetectable (except on my... ahem... greys). Also haven't noticed a change to my curl pattern.  Before henna:  During:  After about a year of henna:  You can kinda see the color in some light  ETA lanks!  http://www.curlynikki.com/2008/10/im-henna-head.html?m=1 http://www.curlynikki.com/2009/02/spirals-henna-journey.html?m=1  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



The henna just looks like it makes your hair heavier. It's still looking good though.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## mscocopuff (Oct 10, 2013)

prettybyrd said:


> Thank you!  I'm going to give this a shot.  Hopefully they have some at the store I venture off too after work.







Pretty Byrd, here is my wet bun with the ecostyler.

Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HoneyBadger (Oct 11, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> My hair is naturally very dark, so henna is almost completely undetectable (except on my... ahem... greys). Also haven't noticed a change to my curl pattern.
> 
> 
> Before henna:
> ...



Duchess007

Thanks a lot! Wow your hair looks much thicker. How does it feel? You are giving me hope right now.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 11, 2013)

Duplicate!


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 11, 2013)

HoneyBadger said:


> Duchess007
> 
> Thanks a lot! Wow your hair looks much thicker. How does it feel? You are giving me hope right now.



Girl, DO IT!  I love henna and I have no plans to stop using it. It feels FANTASTIC going on. But. It is a PITA to clean up/wash out. I cowash it out with VO5 and I usually use a whole bottle. But it's cheap, so no biggie. 

Also, henna doesn't smell so great. But I've taken to mixing with ACV and throwing in some ground cinnamon and cloves, so the smell doesn't bother me anymore. Or it could just be that I'm used to it now. lol

I let it release during the day while I'm at work. I just mix in acv and water until the consistency is like pudding or yogurt. In this picture, you can see the dye swirled at the top (this was after the henna sat out all day, in the middle of giving  it another good stir):






And you should do a good DC afterward. I've heard tales of straw-like hair. But between the cowash and the DC I've never had any problems.  Hair feels stronger and (although I haven't noticed any difference personally) hubby says its thicker. 

I'm high porosity and have to M&S every night, so keep that in mind too.  Your hair might be slightly more thirsty the week following treatment.

Good luck, HoneyBadger!  I think you're going to love it. :-D

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok so this is my regimen post. The current length of my hair is in the  avatar box, which is about an inch past collarbone.That picture was  taken 10-8-13. I co-wash at least every other day if not everyday. Wash  about once a week. I use Tresemme luxurious moisture shampoo and  conditioner. I use my "power punch oil mix" which is a mixture of oils  like JBCO, Argan, Grapeseed, etc with Sulfur. I basically made my own  version of Liquid Gold. I use that on my scalp. 100% Shea butter for  hair and ends. Bunning for protective style. Hardly ever use heat. Going  back on my vitamins which contains of Grape seed, Ginkgo, and a multi  which contains just about every B vitamin, Biotin, Kelp, and other good  stuff. Reading ingredients and knowing what to look for helps. Drinking  more water. I have some powders that I plan to use too for like DC (use  up your stash) and I'm debating on picking up some Ovation Cell Therapy.  I will get back to you on that one.


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 11, 2013)

Haven't been on a challenge since I found this site in 2009!!! Well much needed.

Ultimate Goal: WL (my son tells everyone I am trying to grow my hair down to my butt, even to strangers, when no-one is talking about hair)

Regimen: No set reggie.
I try to condition wash every week usually between Friday-Sunday
I usually just wet my hair and use Silicone Mix or Suave Humertress (?) and let it stay on for hours to the next day. I seal with Coconut Oil.

During the week, I just cowash and bun. The bunning is making my edges disappear, just now noticing this 3 days ago.

Have incorporated Ayurvedic powders and the inversion method.

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: Well I am not sure if I am correct but my measurements are

2 inches away from BSL ...... 7 inches away from MBL and 10 inches away from WL........I am not sure if this is correct even though my boyfriend just measured.

Natural/Relaxed/Other: NATURAL

Issues or difficulties you're having: Slow growth, finding hairstyles that dont involve added hair.


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 11, 2013)

mscocopuff said:


> View attachment 228935
> 
> Pretty Byrd, here is my wet bun with the ecostyler.
> 
> Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF



mscocopuff, What a pretty bun.  I love those waves and I can't wait until I can get a high bun like that.  Do you just add the gel to yours or do you use oils, too?

Today I used my ecostyler with olive oil again and used more oil and it's much softer.  I still plan to give the ES with Argan oil a shot as soon as I can find it because your hair looks pliable - my hair still looks a bit shellacked.   I think they sell it at Sally's, so I'll check them out tomorrow.


----------



## mscocopuff (Oct 11, 2013)

prettybyrd said:


> mscocopuff, What a pretty bun.  I love those waves and I can't wait until I can get a high bun like that.  Do you just add the gel to yours or do you use oils, too?  Today I used my ecostyler with olive oil again and used more oil and it's much softer.  I still plan to give the ES with Argan oil a shot as soon as I can find it because your hair looks pliable - my hair still looks a bit shellacked.   I think they sell it at Sally's, so I'll check them out tomorrow.



Thank you!  Other than my Shea Moisture Curly Soufflé, just gel.  I use about a marble size of moisturizer all over, then follow up with the gel.  It is very pliable!  Maybe you should try online, like Queen Beauty Supply.  You can PM me if you want, and I can get you some from Dallas. That stuff is everywhere down here!

Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 11, 2013)

Checking in …

I've finally taken my Marley twists out and giving my hair the long overdue TLC it needed.  Here's what I did:

Prepooed using Chicoro's recipe, shampooed using a random shampoo and Karo syrup (saw this in one of Chicoro's videos)- the syrup makes the shampoo have chelating abilities. Then, I did the Aphogee 2-step and I applied my favorite deep conditioner (after using the Aphogee balancing conditioner), Beyond The Zone: Last Call. 

I will always love the moisturizing prepoo. It is super helpful with detangling. I use a creamy sulfur mix and I worried that the buildup would cause huge problems for me while detangling; especially cause my hair was up for two months.  The detangling session was cool and I didn't lose a bunch of hair in the process.

I really liked the shampoo mix … I could see the grime/dirt washing away and I noticed my hair didn't feel stripped like it does when I use my commercial chelating shampoo.  I think I will continue using the recipe when I need to shampoo/deep cleanse.

So tomorrow, I will begin my twisting process (Marley twists again) and have my hair away for six to eight weeks.  Loving the results I'm getting from my sulfur mix, and I will continue exercising to enhance growth.  I'm looking forward to the next take down so I can post my official pics for this challenge.

By the way, have any of y'all seen Naptural85's recent LC video?!?!?!  She is stunting super hard!!!! I'm hoping my hair is something like that when it's all said and done … 

I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm so proud of myself! I wore my hair in a bun for 7days without having to recomb it at all. I've been rinsing daily because I work out, slap a lil eco gel mixed with oil to smooth the frizz and tie a scarf around it.

I may have found my style to help me reach my goal. I will take the bun down once a week to wash and dc but I think bunning it is.


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 11, 2013)

mscocopuff said:


> Thank you!  Other than my Shea Moisture Curly Soufflé, just gel.  I use about a marble size of moisturizer all over, then follow up with the gel.  It is very pliable!  Maybe you should try online, like Queen Beauty Supply.  You can PM me if you want, and I can get you some from Dallas. That stuff is everywhere down here!
> 
> Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF



You're so sweet!  Thank you so much!  I will be PMing you!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 11, 2013)

NaturalfienD, I just saw it, I dream of having hair like hers. I like the way her hair looks in a twist out. I can't wait to rock a twist out the big!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 11, 2013)

Been wearing my hair in two buns all week I finally have a protective style and its cute too. Only problem is I have to redo them everyday and I want to keep my hands out of my hair so it can grow and be protected. I guess I'll figure something out.


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 11, 2013)

So I just got done with doing individual box braids with my own hair...started at 7:30 finished about 10:30 due to interruptions. Will post pictures later in the morning. Hoping to keep these in for some time.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 12, 2013)

Just finished re moisturizing/re-setting my twists. I decided to use Shea butter after moisturizing. For some reason my hair won't hold a twist out. Maybe this is what it was missing. I used to use it regularly in the past, but stopped because my hair didn't really need it for moisture retention. Maybe it's sole purpose for my hair is to give my out-styles defined lasting results. Hope it works out tomorrow! :making a wish:


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 12, 2013)

Celesti said:


> Just finished re moisturizing/re-setting my twists. I decided to use Shea butter after moisturizing. For some reason my hair won't hold a twist out. Maybe this is what it was missing. I used to use it regularly in the past, but stopped because my hair didn't really need it for moisture retention. Maybe it's sole purpose for my hair is to give my out-styles defined lasting results. Hope it works out tomorrow! :making a wish:



Lee us know if this worked!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MsJamerican (Oct 12, 2013)

My SAA came today. I will be adding it to all of my hair products and hair sprays for my braids. Can't wait to test it out to see what all the hype is about. I ill be back to give an update...


----------



## DrC (Oct 12, 2013)

This conditioner is the truth for my hair! :heart2: 


Daily Defense  Morroccan  Argan Oil conditioner






Only 99 cents. I'm in love, and I'm about to go out  to  stock  up on it.


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 12, 2013)

DrC said:


> This conditioner is the truth for my hair! :heart2:  Daily Defense  Morroccan  Argan Oil conditioner  Only 99 cents. I'm in love, and I'm about to go out  to  stock  up on it.



That's look good to me for some reason. Where did you purchase it from?


----------



## prettyhair73 (Oct 12, 2013)

Can I join??? I know I'll be waist length by then.


----------



## DrC (Oct 12, 2013)

goingBack2black said:


> That's look good to me for some reason. Where did you purchase it from?



goingBack2black at the 99 Cent Only  store. I hear  they also sell it at  Dollar Tree.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 12, 2013)

Dcing with Hairitage Hydration Pink Grapefruit Punch under my Hair Therapy Wrap. If I can get two more inches by December, I only have to retain about 4 inches to get to WL next year. I figure with dusting, I will be there by beginning of 2015.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 12, 2013)

DrC said:


> goingBack2black at the 99 Cent Only  store. I hear  they also sell it at  Dollar Tree.



Gonna search for this product @ DrC is it moisturising?


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 12, 2013)

DrC said:


> This conditioner is the truth for my hair! :heart2:
> 
> 
> Daily Defense  Morroccan  Argan Oil conditioner
> ...



DrC Is it cone-free? I cannot find ingredients anywhere.


----------



## DrC (Oct 12, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> DrC Is it cone-free? I cannot find ingredients anywhere.



Ogoma 

Aqua  (Water)Stearyl alcohol, Cetearyl Alcohol, glycerin Behentrimonium  chloride, Glycol Stearate, dimethicone, Propylene Glycol,  Cetrimonium  Bromide, Polysorbate-20, Ceteareth-20, Parfum, Argania Spinoza (Argan) Kernel Oil, (Morroccan Oil), Pathenol, DMDM Hydantoin, aloe Barbedensis, (Aloe) Leaf Extract, Persea Grattisima,  (Avocado Oil) MethylchloroIdontknow, MethylisIdontknow.

*Made  In Canada.
*Not tested on  animals.


----------



## DrC (Oct 12, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Gonna search for this product @ DrC is it moisturising?



PureSilver

For my hair it  is. I have deep conditioned with it and  sat under the dryer  for  20 minutes on  medium heat or leave  it on  with a  baggy for an hour. My hair feels like butter.


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 12, 2013)

DrC said:


> Ogoma  Aqua  (Water)Stearyl alcohol, Cetearyl Alcohol, glycerin Behentrimonium  chloride, Glycol Stearate, dimethicone, Propylene Glycol,  Cetrimonium  Bromide, Polysorbate-20, Ceteareth-20, Parfum, Argania Spinoza (Argan) Kernel Oil, (Morroccan Oil), Pathenol, DMDM Hydantoin, aloe Barbedensis, (Aloe) Leaf Extract, Persea Grattisima,  (Avocado Oil) MethylchloroIdontknow, MethylisIdontknow.  *Made  In Canada. *Not tested on  animals.



Thank you so much!


----------



## MsJamerican (Oct 12, 2013)

MsJamerican said:


> My SAA came today. I will be adding it to all of my hair products and hair sprays for my braids. Can't wait to test it out to see what all the hype is about. I ill be back to give an update...



This stuff is amazing. After I put it in my spray bottle with filter water infused with aloe (from the leaf), I sprayed it on my hair and scalp. I had a smile on my face and all that was running through my head was "Wow, I'll be waist length in no time". I am so happy, lol. My new growth was a soft as a new born babys ....A miracle potion I tell ya!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 12, 2013)

DrC said:


> This conditioner is the truth for my hair! :heart2:
> 
> 
> Daily Defense  Morroccan  Argan Oil conditioner
> ...



This product have some favourable reviews, I'm going first thing in the morning to see if my store carry it. Thanks for posting DrC.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 12, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Lee us know if this worked!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



My hair still shrunk up, in less than an hour this morning! You know I think maybe I'm using too much glycerin. Though my hair feels so moisturized with it, maybe it's getting over moisturized? I don't know :\


----------



## havilland (Oct 13, 2013)

U did a protein co wash today and don't ask me how, but I forgot my leave in. My hair (ponytail( looked like a puff ball by the night's end. 

At least now I know it works....I won't forget it again.


----------



## Saga (Oct 13, 2013)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Ultimate Goal: I used to want WL, but sporting booty braids now makes me want TBL
> 
> Regimen: It may change, but at the moment it is to PS in braids for 4-6 weeks (wish I could do 2 months but it feels like my hair matts way before then) Wash bi-weekly (used to do weekly but I'm experimenting) M&S as needed, sleep with a satin scarf or satin pillow case.
> 
> ...



Gonna quote my original post as I update.


So far it's been pretty easy to stay in these braids. Whenever I feel bored I simply look up a new style on pinterest that all the ladies are doing with twists/box braids.

Next time I may do my own Havanna twists, they look muuuch easier to install and take down. I just hope they don't get too messy too fast.

This definitely beats doing my hair everyday, which is something I did A LOT this year and I believe that is why I didn't retain the growth I got between dec 2012 till now. Going to avoid the measuring tape until next year on my bday.


----------



## greenbees (Oct 13, 2013)

I think I'm going to stay away from heat longer than I originally planned. I was planned on ditching heat for about 6 months but I think I will stretch that to a year/year and a half if necessary. I have some nasty breakage in some areas of my head and heat will probably only make it worse.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 13, 2013)

DrC said:


> Ogoma  Aqua  (Water)Stearyl alcohol, Cetearyl Alcohol, glycerin Behentrimonium  chloride, Glycol Stearate, dimethicone, Propylene Glycol,  Cetrimonium  Bromide, Polysorbate-20, Ceteareth-20, Parfum, Argania Spinoza (Argan) Kernel Oil, (Morroccan Oil), Pathenol, DMDM Hydantoin, aloe Barbedensis, (Aloe) Leaf Extract, Persea Grattisima,  (Avocado Oil) MethylchloroIdontknow, MethylisIdontknow.  *Made  In Canada. *Not tested on  animals.



Wow that does sound nice, I've never used straight dimethicone, just lesser variations, how does it feel on your hair? I think I might give this conditioner a shot


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 13, 2013)

Celesti said:


> My hair still shrunk up, in less than an hour this morning! You know I think maybe I'm using too much glycerin. Though my hair feels so moisturized with it, maybe it's getting over moisturized? I don't know :\



Ugh!  Shea makes my hair take longer to dry. Any chance it's still damp?  Cuz an hour is crazy fast for it to change on you.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 13, 2013)

DrC said:


> Ogoma
> 
> Aqua  (Water)Stearyl alcohol, Cetearyl Alcohol, glycerin Behentrimonium  chloride, Glycol Stearate, dimethicone, Propylene Glycol,  Cetrimonium  Bromide, Polysorbate-20, Ceteareth-20, Parfum, Argania Spinoza (Argan) Kernel Oil, (Morroccan Oil), Pathenol, DMDM Hydantoin, aloe Barbedensis, (Aloe) Leaf Extract, Persea Grattisima,  (Avocado Oil) MethylchloroIdontknow, MethylisIdontknow.
> 
> ...




LOL @ "MethylchloroIdontknow, MethylisIdontknow"

Thanks for that. :-D

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tasha5951 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm 99% sure I'll be using a sew in as my protective style for MOST of this challenge.  I got a sew in this summer, got it redone at the beginning on September and done again yesterday.  I tried to take pictures but my phone wasn't taking very good ones yesterday but, it looks like I'm grazing Mid-back length (finally!!!).  My hair is a lot of different lengths which doesn't really bother me since it's hidden under a weave.  I plan on taking out my sew in the Thursday before Thanksgiving, getting a relaxer the Tuesday before Thanksgiving and then getting my sew in reinstalled the Sunday AFTER thanksgiving.  I'll also get a trim then since I haven't had one in probably about 9 months....that will also be a good time to take pics


----------



## havilland (Oct 13, 2013)

Updated regi with products---

Ultimate Goal: HL

Regimen:

Cowash as needed
Hairveda amla cream rinse, Hairveda moisturePro or Moisture 24/7

Deep condition once or twice a week
Hairveda Strinillah 

Shampoo as needed 1-2x a month or less
Tressemme deep cleansing shampoo

Moisturize every other day
Hairveda busy izzy moisturizer, Hot Six oil, Shea Moisture mist

ADD --- twice a month Hairveda Methi Sativa two step treatment for shedding 

Low heat/low manipulation/protective style
--bun, wig, ponytail

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 7-8"

Natural. Just completed two year transition.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 13, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> I wore my hair in a half-up-do today.  A braid out from a failed roller set. Thinking I may cowash tonight.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I love your hair!!!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 13, 2013)

I may be doing a different PS for a few reasons. One, doing co-washing, and doing a bun just about everyday is too much manipulation. Plus, I will be starting a new job soon to where I won't be able to deal with styling everyday. So I may do braids under a wig, still do the co-washes with the braids in and stick to the rest of my said reggie. Leave in for a few weeks, wash, DC, let rest a few days and do it all again. I think that sounds better.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Oct 13, 2013)

I did a henna treatment using Curly Nikki's abbreviated routine and it is the bomb. Whipped it up before bed and washed it out when I woke up. No all day long process. Now I'm dc'ing and will do my set for the week. I am growing up  no more bandwagons.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 13, 2013)

I think I am going to do a set of crochet braids next week. I am ready for something a little different. Been wearing a wig for a while now. I saw on Youtube crochet braids with kanekalon hair. I really like the look of it so that is what I am going to attempt. I'll post pics if it looks good lol


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Oct 13, 2013)

Took out my twists and wore a twist out today. It looks really defined, so I am going to wear it loose then bun it for the next few days.


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 13, 2013)

Hair washed, conditioned, and in a bun. I will put in the curlformers when I come back from thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 13, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> I need to be on a no buy till next year, but the PJ in my won't let me. Instead, I'm sticking to deep conditioners and a seamless comb:
> 
> - B.A.S.K. Cocao Bark Deep Conditioning Hair Treat
> - B.A.S.K. Vanilla Whiskey Reparative Hair Soak
> ...


 
Nice list and not a lot either.. I love the Magic Star Jumbo Rake comb  



prettybyrd said:


> I am out of just about everything, so I plan to do a serious haul this season. I need poo bars, conditioner, pomades, oils hair toys, a new denman...so much stuff!
> 
> I've been pretty frugal this year after spending an outrageous amount of money on products in 2011-2012. Now that most of that stuff is gone, it's time to start over - sensibly.


 
I am going through this now. I want to use up what I have before purchasing anything more  or much.



Froreal3 said:


> *Hairveda:*
> Vatika Frosting
> Almond Glaze
> 
> ...


 
I love Shescentit products,  your list looks pretty lush.. I would so love to see your hair stash 



Ogoma said:


> Hair washed, conditioned, and in a bun. I will put in the curlformers when I come back from thanksgiving dinner.


 
 I miss my curlformers. Soon I will be kissing these braids good bye (5 weeks count down)


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 13, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Girl you better lc after 7 days!



LOL. And of course I had to...


I made it to the next line on my LC shirt. 




I'm a believer.   Inversion is getting added to my routine, every henna week! 



A failed attempt. My hubby is still learning. 





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 14, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> The henna just looks like it makes your hair heavier. It's still looking good though.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone



What do you mean?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kapriss_des_iles (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi all,
After 5 years of trials, sucess and set backs, going from relaxed hair,then  texlaxed to finally natural, I convinced myself that if I can grow my hair to BSL, I can grow it to WL too. So girls, Im definately in.

Ultimate Goal : WL
Regimen :
>Prepoo once a week with a special home made treatment that I leave for 1 to 3 hours:
avocado oil, castor oil,Tesu Beej Powder, Amla Powder, Bheda Powder, Hara Powder, bael Powder, Jatamansi Powder, Bhringraj Powder, Kikar Gond,  geranium EO, Salvia sclarea Linnaeus EO, Pimenta racemosa EO,  Daucus carota EO, water, maca extract.

>Wash my hair twice a week (I usually did it only once but since I swim every week) with Shea Moisture retention

>Deep condition once a week with a special home made mixture :
FRO HER Moroccan Magic Wash-Out Conditioner

>Condition once a week after the pool with 
BEE•U•Ti• FUL Moisturizing Deep Conditioner 

>moisturize every day : 
Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer (+ honeyquat + pure keratine+ panthenol after shampoo)

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: my hair is between 15 to 12 inches so I have about  8 to 5 inches to go.

Natural/Relaxed/Other: 12 months post texlaxed, 3 years post relaxed

Issues or difficulties you're having:   Retain my hair now that I swim once a week.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 14, 2013)

Even though I'm incorporating Shea butter back into my regimen (just for extra softness),my hair is still shrinking up. Though maybe the dew points are still high, even though it feels cooler outside.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow look how many people have joined yaay. I've been experimenting with henna and I like I really want a reddish tint to my hair so for the next couple of months I will be using red henna.  Other than that my regimen is pretty slack. I did try the inversion but forgot after a couple of days . 

Hair is feeling quite healthy atm and I'm loving it - I can wear a nice big puff . I know sorry I have no pics as of yet. I think I will do a length check at the end of the month


----------



## HoneyBadger (Oct 14, 2013)

kinky curlygenie said:


> Wow look how many people have joined yaay. I've been experimenting with henna and I like I really want a reddish tint to my hair so for the next couple of months I will be using red henna.  Other than that my regimen is pretty slack. I did try the inversion but forgot after a couple of days .
> 
> Hair is feeling quite healthy atm and I'm loving it - I can wear a nice big puff . I know sorry I have no pics as of yet. I think I will do a length check at the end of the month



You should definitely try the henna. I'm loving how my hair is feeling so good right now. I plan to henna for the next two weeks but I am going to mix in coconut milk. I can't wait. 

I forgot to mention that I Dc'ed with a mix from the minimalistbeauty blog. I blended a banana, avocado, honey, and glycerin and the moisture was awesome.


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 14, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> LOL. And of course I had to...
> 
> 
> I made it to the next line on my LC shirt.
> ...



Wait a minute...that's just 7 days of growth?!?   I think I might have to mozy over to that inversion thread...


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 14, 2013)

Whew!!! Just got done messaging some coconut oil into my scalp followed with my sulfur mix and then sealed my ends with Shea butter. Flipped my big ol' head over the edge of my bed for about 5 mins (inversion method). 

I am really worried about my ends though. I hate hate HATE clipping my ends and they aren't that thick but when I do go to a hair dresser, she tells me that my ends are good. Haven't gotten them clipped since last year I think or since April of this year.  

I did look at them earlier and there are only a few spilt ends and they aren't all that spilt. Minor splits. Any suggestions???  The pictures are of my first attempt at braids without hair : p


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 15, 2013)

Deep condition my hair today back in a bun. I'm going to see if I can keep this bun in for 2wks without having to comb it. I know Dh about to give me all kinds of sideeyes


----------



## Celesti (Oct 15, 2013)

I braided my hair and twisted the ends last


----------



## Celesti (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh my I pushed send to soon, this phone can make me frustrated sometimes! But I braided my hair and twisted the ends last night to wash it today. I really enjoy wash days, just not when I get out of the shower and have to actually do my hair. But washing my hair in braids has truly saved time and detangling for me.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Oct 15, 2013)

I oiled my hair last night with my homemade amla oil and let it sit over night. Washed my hair this morning with my rhassoul mud wash. My hair slipped apart I could literally run my fingers through my hair  I was very happy. Since doing the henna treatment last week I noticed I have less shed hair then usual. I also have less ssk's.
After washing I added some shea moisture as my leave in. I think I should have skipped that, because I didn't need the added moisture... feels like it's kinda sitting on my hair. Since using the mud wash I haven't had any scalp issues. No flaking, no build up. So my new regimen consists of.....

Henna when needed
Oil hair every 2 weeks with Amla oil
Weekly massage with acv followed by Rhassoul Mud wash

Sounds pretty simple when I write it down


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm sure I will be getting the side eye from some for joining this and only being SL lol but I've had literally every single setback possible and I can finally say I feel like I know my hair and I don't plan on having anymore setbacks! I'm also very petite and don't have that many inches between SL and WL. 


Ultimate Goal: MBL (but I'd love to make WL just to say I did)
Regimen: low manipulation everything. Wash and DC weekly. Protein weekly. Bunning. M&S Daily. Viviscal pro. 
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 10 inches (26 months should be enough time) 
Natural/Relaxed/Other: Bonelaxed

Tips/Tricks: don't get lazy. Do what I can now to protect my ends because it will add up later on. I don't own a flat iron so I'm forced to improvise and not use direct heat. 

Issues or difficulties you're having: the only time I lose a significant amount of hair is on relaxer day at the salon. After trying 4 different stylists that don't listen, I've decided to learn to self relax in order to retain more. Also, as soon as I reach a new length I always get distracted and stop taking care of my hair. A long term challenge should keep me focused.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 15, 2013)

PlainJane said:


> I'm sure I will be getting the side eye from some for joining this and only being SL lol but I've had literally every single setback possible and I can finally say I feel like I know my hair and I don't plan on having anymore setbacks! I'm also very petite and don't have that many inches between SL and WL.QUOTE]
> 
> I'm SL also. I'm not even full SL, yet I joined the challenge anyway . We may only make it by the skin of our teeth, but I believe we will if we stay diligent and motivated. Also, being able to lean on each other in this forum doesn't hurt. HHJ


----------



## keranikki (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't know what I pressed, but I was trying to quote just a portion of PlainJane's reply.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Oct 15, 2013)

So the rhassoul mudwash really clarified my hair. As you can tell I am really happy with this stuff. I have some good definition, so I decided to wear my hair loose tonight.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 15, 2013)

kinky curlygenie said:


> Wow look how many people have joined yaay. I've been experimenting with henna and I like I really want a reddish tint to my hair so for the next couple of months I will be using red henna.  Other than that my regimen is pretty slack. I did try the inversion but forgot after a couple of days .
> 
> Hair is feeling quite healthy atm and I'm loving it - I can wear a nice big puff . I know sorry I have no pics as of yet. I think I will do a length check at the end of the month



Yay to henna!  The mess is the only drawback. 

And try the one-week-a-month inversion program too.  I have done it once so far and it worked for me. Excited to see if I get good results next month too. 

Good luck-- keep us posted!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DrC (Oct 15, 2013)

Celesti said:


> Wow that does sound nice, I've never used straight dimethicone, just lesser variations, how does it feel on your hair? I think I might give this conditioner a shot



Celesti
It feels smooth and gives magnificent slip. My hair behaves.  I've been cowashing with it for about two weeks now and my hair just loves it. 
My staple conditioner is usually  Aussie Moist 3 minute deep conditioner, but this one is taking the cake. Maybe I need  to switch to full silicones.


----------



## bdg0005 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm going to join in on this group! I'm currently between shoulder length and apl. I haven't really been documenting my growth but I have pics here and there. This past year I don't thing I've had enough growth mainly because I started applying heat more than I ever have (on my entire life) I don't actually measure my inches so.... I'll try to do that later. But I think I have about 10 inches. 

My regimen:
No heat until Aug 28, 2014 or if I can make it no heat until Aug of 2015 
I'll be using Aut gro oil mix with msm and monistat every other day 
I'm also going to do inversions for one week a month and won't do my oil mix during this I'll just use virgin olive oil 
Detangling once every week. But alternating one week finger comb the next week denman brush 
Mostly wearing my puff but also wearing a marley hair bun off and on ( when I'm at home I always wear a satan wrap though) 
I'll do the green house method at night 
Lastly I'll be taking one biotin per day 
Not sure about trims yet might just do dusting 

I'm completely natural no perms, no color... Etc
Don't want to do anything that might hinder my growth that I can't undo through lifestyle change. I'll get color when I done and as thick as my hair is I might need a s curl by the end of this. 

My biggest challenge is going to be not using heat. I got addicted to it this year but my hair is still extremely heathy because I only had a blow out once a month. 

This is the last time I applied heat to it


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 16, 2013)

Style this week.









I will lay off sulfur and revisit MN for the remainder of the year. I need two inches to be at a good starting point for 2014.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 16, 2013)

So I'm still in these homemade box braids of mine and I must admit, they are looking a little rough now. I have been wearing a headband from Walmart ....nothing to spectacular. I do have a business meeting to go to today and don't want to go looking rough so I am trying to spritz my braids up somehow.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 16, 2013)

I finally bought curlformers! I've been wanting to for awhile but, you know how money is lol.  I'm truly wanting to change my hair style and have something to experiment on. So we'll see how this goes lol


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 16, 2013)

Celesti said:


> I finally bought curlformers! I've been wanting to for awhile but, you know how money is lol.  I'm truly wanting to change my hair style and have something to experiment on. So we'll see how this goes lol



I wish I could have sent you mine!!! I only used them about twice. My sister gave them to me bc she didn't like them. I need someone to pass the torch (my curlformers) onto!


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 16, 2013)

Cowshed this morning.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 16, 2013)

goingBack2black said:


> I wish I could have sent you mine!!! I only used them about twice. My sister gave them to me bc she didn't like them. I need someone to pass the torch (my curlformers) onto!



I'll take them! I mean if you REALLY want them off your hands ya know...


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 16, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> I'll take them! I mean if you REALLY want them off your hands ya know...



Lol no problem. They are just taking up space that I could use. I have two wands with it too. I will go through the bag and package everything nicely.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 16, 2013)

kinky curlygenie said:


> Wow look how many people have joined yaay. I've been experimenting with henna and I like I really want a reddish tint to my hair so for the next couple of months I will be using red henna.  Other than that my regimen is pretty slack. I did try the inversion but forgot after a couple of days .  Hair is feeling quite healthy atm and I'm loving it - I can wear a nice big puff . I know sorry I have no pics as of yet. I think I will do a length check at the end of the month



I already have a reddish tint to my hair, I wonder what would happen if I get red henna and use it???


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 16, 2013)

I love curlformers. I have two kits and absolutely love to style my hair with them. Gives me an option to have a hair style that has a formed curl that is still bouncy.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 16, 2013)

It took me awhile to get a technique going for these curlformers, but my boyfriend helped me figure it out in the end. Lol that's so sad he gets them better than me! Though I think I might need to buy one more set! So the top of my head is just in twists. I was hoping to use all of them on my head, but o well. One more set won't kill me I guess. But it's a trial run. Can't wait to see results.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 17, 2013)

Well it didn't turn out. For some reason my hair didn't take the form of the curlformers. Maybe I just used to much Shea butter? I used a lot so i could get good hold. Not sure, but this is definitely going to take a few tries to get it right.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 17, 2013)

yeah I'm not full sl either. Nice to know I have a buddy in this challenge in the same position as me. We can do it!


----------



## mscocopuff (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello ladies, so I colored my hair yesterday and DC with Shea Moisture's Anti Breakage Masque.  I sort of liked it.  Smelled awesome and went on smooth.  I am so ready for this challenge to officially kick off.  I am really thinking about a sew in as a HYH.  The No Heat Movements Kurls hair is so cute!!  It is def on my hitlist.  Has anyone else tried it?

Nothing in life is to be feared.  It is only to be understood. ~ Marie Curie


----------



## iVR (Oct 17, 2013)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> I already have a reddish tint to my hair, I wonder what would happen if I get red henna and use it???



It would only intensify your natural red.  At least that's what it does to my hair.


----------



## MrsIQ (Oct 17, 2013)

Joining up!

I'm between shoulder and APL. I'm texlaxed and about 12 weeks post. I'll be relaxing on Sun or Mon of next week and hope to see really good results. 

I mostly bun to protective style but am considering getting Senegalese twists. 

My goal is MBL but that's really close to waist on me. I'll measure to see how far away I am from the goal when I get home tonight.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 18, 2013)

Celesti said:


> Well it didn't turn out. For some reason my hair didn't take the form of the curlformers. Maybe I just used to much Shea butter? I used a lot so i could get good hold. Not sure, but this is definitely going to take a few tries to get it right.




Did you do it on wet,damp, or dry hair and was your hair completely dry when you took them out. Plain shea butter doesn't work for me in my hair period but i use a setting mouse to help set the curls more with a leavein on damp hair. I just have a problem of my curls not lasting long but I think I just need to do smaller sections. As it is curlformers gives my a curly fro type of look lately. I buy the bootleg ones from ebay as they're way cheaper and work just as well.


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 18, 2013)

Co washed today. Back in the bun.


----------



## bdg0005 (Oct 18, 2013)

I did an a mud mask and facial today with aztec secret indian healing clay. It worked my hair did detangle easily afterwards and my face feels great. I thought I would try a wash and go. That was a fail. I tried to apply gel and the denman brush along with conditioner. Still a fail. So I just put my hair in a puff. Every time I see someone wearing a wash and go now I think I'm going to give them dirty looks. ***Sighhh**


----------



## bdg0005 (Oct 18, 2013)

Btw I just ordered my curlformers from amazon. I think I'm going to try them on my niece first when they get here and post before and after pics. Also adding peppermint oil to conditioner is like heaven in a bottle.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Oct 18, 2013)

My wash n go has frizzed so I'm wearing a wash n go puff. I will probably refresh it tomorrow and keep dragging it out till wash day.

I'd post pics, but I don't want to keep flooding the board


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 18, 2013)

angelhairtype4 said:


> My wash n go has frizzed so I'm wearing a wash n go puff. I will probably refresh it tomorrow and keep dragging it out till wash day.
> 
> I'd post pics, but I don't want to keep flooding the board




Girl, flood it!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Oct 18, 2013)

Here is my little puff. I am actually surprised I still have some definition especially since I didn't use any product.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 18, 2013)

I said, I would try to keep my hair in a bun for 2wks at a time, well that was a fell, since I'm working out regularly now I need to wash my hair regularly. I think a more realistic goal for me is maintaining a bun weekly.


----------



## TheRealMe (Oct 18, 2013)

This is my very first post here and I would also like to join this challenge!

Current Length ~ BSL

Routine ~ wash every week, sometimes every 2 weeks (depends on my scalp and moisture in hair, sometimes I'm lazy).

Currently my hair constantly stays in 14 twists/braids, and in the middle of the week, I untwist/unbraid 2 in the front for bangs and 2 the back to create texture to match my faux marley bun. Hair in the middle stays moisturized during the week. The back I pay special attention to because it's a drier coily texture. I keep it especially moisturized and stretched throughout the week(s).

I would like to reach WL by the end of next year, but this challenge gives me a bit extra time just in case I've over estimated.


----------



## TheRealMe (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry about the multi-pics. It was my first post...


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 18, 2013)

angelhairtype4 said:


> Here is my little puff. I am actually surprised I still have some definition especially since I didn't use any product.



Very cute!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 18, 2013)

TheRealMe said:


> Sorry about the multi-pics. It was my first post...



No worries. I will pic a post to death and no one has tried to fight me yet! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 18, 2013)

Bought all of my supplies to put in crochet braids! I will be out of town this weekend so on Monday I will take my hair down and get started.


----------



## Sholapie (Oct 19, 2013)

I really need to stick to my plan of bunning 5/6 days a week and wearing it less protected on 1/2 days. I easily slip into just protective styling 100% and although really effective I get tired after a few weeks and just want to stop bunning completely. variety is the spice of life :reddancer:


----------



## havilland (Oct 19, 2013)

Starting photo. For hair flat ironed yesterday.


----------



## ilong (Oct 19, 2013)

TheRealMe and havilland - beautiful drool hair!!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 19, 2013)

havilland said:


> Starting photo. For hair flat ironed yesterday.



GIRL that shine!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Celesti (Oct 19, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> Did you do it on wet,damp, or dry hair and was your hair completely dry when you took them out. Plain shea butter doesn't work for me in my hair period but i use a setting mouse to help set the curls more with a leavein on damp hair. I just have a problem of my curls not lasting long but I think I just need to do smaller sections. As it is curlformers gives my a curly fro type of look lately. I buy the bootleg ones from ebay as they're way cheaper and work just as well.



I sprayed my hair with water, but it took my awhile to get the hang of it, so it wasn't very wet. I mixed the coconut oil with the Shea butter, and put a LOT on for hold. Also I think my sections were WAY too big. Do you have any suggestions for me?


----------



## HoneyBadger (Oct 19, 2013)

I plan to henna my hair to waist length. My hair felt so strong after my treatment last week that I am planning to henna weekly for a month or so and then taper off to monthly. (This is based on researching Curly Nikki and an old LhCf member, kinikake.)

I plan to do DC after each treatment.


----------



## havilland (Oct 19, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> GIRL that shine!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank u . Reniece has my hair blinging....I love going to her!


----------



## Meritamen (Oct 20, 2013)

I would like to join! I am currently at APL and hope to make BSL some time in 2014. Probably won't come to WL until the end of 2015.

Ultimate Goal: 
Right now I am just trying to get to BSL but my ultimate goal is classic length. I want to be able to sit on my hair someday. (I actually don't plan on ever doing a major cut again so maybe one day my hair will make it to the floor. lol)

Regimen:
I live by K.I.S.S. (Keeping It Simple Sista) and have a routine for the warmer and colder months.
*Spring/Summer*

Shampoo and deep condition wash 1x per week
Cowash mid-week if needed (usually unnecessary but I do it if moisturizing is not going to be enough or my hair gets dirty between washes)
Moisturize mid-week, about every other day
Wear hair under a wig or loose in braid-outs/twist-outs
 *Autumn/Winter*

Shampoo and deep condition wash 1x per week
Moisturize mid-week, about every other day
Wear hair under a wig
 How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:
I don't measure the distance anymore but I think from APL to WL that is about 6 or so inches.

Natural/Relaxed/Other: 
All natural and coming up on my 3rd anniversery in mid-November!

Issues or difficulties you're having:
Right now I am having trouble with breakage and retaining length. It took forever to get to APL (repeatedly!) and I hope trying to get to BSL will not prove to be as hard.


----------



## TheRealMe (Oct 20, 2013)

Meritamen said:


> I would like to join! I am currently at APL and hope to make BSL some time in 2014. Probably won't come to WL until the end of 2015.
> 
> Ultimate Goal:
> Right now I am just trying to get to BSL but my ultimate goal is classic length. I want to be able to sit on my hair someday. (I actually don't plan on ever doing a major cut again so maybe one day my hair will make it to the floor. lol)
> ...



I feel the same way about never cutting again, at least not any major cuts for a very looong time. I don't hear to many ppl saying that so it's nice to know I am not the only one. I have the "Ultimate goal" of waist length, but all in all, once I reach it I doubt I'll stop there.

I do 97% protective styling (lol). I bun like crazy and since I've recently reached BSL, I remember how much it took to get past it, so I am not taking any chances. Non-stop PS till BSL stage has passed (prob still even at MBL).

How often do you PS? What styles do you usually wear? Do you have kinky coils? I do in the very back and I am finally figuring out how to tame them.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Just used SD Chocolate Bliss. It's good, but not as super duper moisturizing as Vanilla Silk. Not sure if I'd repurchase just yet.


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 20, 2013)

I re-measured today. I am actually 8 inches from WL and 4 inches from MBL. I pray I have no setback and the inversion method does work bc I grew 3/4-1" of growth (I still have 2 days to make up). I am suppose to get my hair braided tomorrow but my neighbor combs thru my hair with a rattail comb so I don't need a setback. I was going to blow dry so it's easier for her but I might cancel now...but at the same time, I need my hair in a protective style for the next month . 

I was planning on getting my hair braided like the one I just attached


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 20, 2013)

Celesti said:


> I was wondering if anyone on the thread is dealing with low porosity hair? It's been kicking my butt for a good year, but I've recently been starting to find ways around it. How about you all?



I had very low porosity hair at the start of my hair journey in 2009.  The only thing that helped was using a clarifying shampoo (I mean heavy duty clarifying.  Vo5 clarifying shampoo really worked for this) and apple cider vinegar rinses.

After about 4 clarifying sessions (spread out over a month) and ACV rinsing for a while after that, and using lots of emollients and moisturizers to protect after the clarifying washes, my porosity was normal.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 20, 2013)

havilland I remember you from another forum (I had a different name though)

Glad to see a familiar face over here.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 20, 2013)

bdg0005 said:


> Btw I just ordered my curlformers from amazon. I think I'm going to try them on my niece first when they get here and post before and after pics. Also adding peppermint oil to conditioner is like heaven in a bottle.



bdg0005 Does the peppermint oil cause you any itchiness or irritation?  I can't use peppermint oil on my scalp for that exact problem.  It goes past stimulating for me.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 20, 2013)

This is my official joining post.  Thank you JJamiah for starting this challenge.

Ultimate Goal: The name of the challenge says it all.  My goal is Waist Length

Regimen: K.I.S.S.

I will do all of these things as needed, not necessarily in the order listed.
Water rinse, shampoo, conditioner wash, oil, moisturize and seal, simple protective styles

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: The measuring tape says 10 inches from my current length to the skinniest part of my natural waist.

Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all...
I have natural hair.  My last relaxer was when I was 12 years old and I haven't looked back since.

Tips/Tricks: My trick this go around on the HHJ will be to water rinse and oil.  I want to make the most of my natural scalp oils.

Issues or difficulties you're having: I have some mild breakage at the ends, small little c shaped ends break off for a few days at a time every few months.

I also have a lot of shedding.  Being more gentle when I detangle might help with this.


----------



## havilland (Oct 20, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> @havilland I remember you from another forum (I had a different name though)
> 
> Glad to see a familiar face over here.





HI!  

YEah....I'm here all the time now.  The other forum was boring to me, though I miss some of the ladies alot!


----------



## bdg0005 (Oct 21, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> bdg0005 Does the peppermint oil cause you any itchiness or irritation?  I can't use peppermint oil on my scalp for that exact problem.  It goes past stimulating for me.



No it didn't irritate my scalp at all. It was just soothing. But my skin isn't sensitive. I only put 3 drops in the mask. I also put it in my moms conditioner and mixed enough for one wash in a bowl with 2 drops. Maybe try using less.


----------



## Sholapie (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been looking at some mn threads on here and other hair boards and i'm going to try it for a few months. I've also purchased some hair sticks to make protective styling more interesting, there are some really nice tutorials on yt.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Did a mud wash, ACV rinse, DC, cowash, oil rinse and AVJ rinse this weekend. Then slathered on leave-in and put in 16 Bantu knots. 

Various stages of LI absorption:





Partially took them down so I had 16 "twists":






Pulled them into a bun:






Will probably wear it like this tomorrow too.  And will wear a knot-out on Weds for my cowash. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 22, 2013)

I need to practice Bantu knotting... Every time I try them my hair ends up being a knotted mess...

I might need to try a new technique.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Oct 22, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> I need to practice Bantu knotting... Every time I try them my hair ends up being a knotted mess...
> 
> I might need to try a new technique.



I was about to search for bantu knot outs because I love them so much 

My ends dry really smooth and it's great for bunning BUT I can't figure out how to make it stay overnight. I have to do my knots in the morning because they come undone overnight.


----------



## havilland (Oct 22, 2013)

i just measured.  i trimmed this weekend about 2 inches....i am 11 inches from waist length.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 22, 2013)

havilland said:


> i just measured.  i trimmed this weekend about 2 inches....i am 11 inches from waist length.



We are in a similar spot.


----------



## JosieLynn (Oct 22, 2013)

Duchess007 your bantu knots are drool-worthy!! Lovely!


----------



## Meritamen (Oct 23, 2013)

TheRealMe said:


> I feel the same way about never cutting again, at least not any major cuts for a very looong time. I don't hear to many ppl saying that so it's nice to know I am not the only one. I have the "Ultimate goal" of waist length, but all in all, once I reach it I doubt I'll stop there.
> 
> I do 97% protective styling (lol). I bun like crazy and since I've recently reached BSL, I remember how much it took to get past it, so I am not taking any chances. Non-stop PS till BSL stage has passed (prob still even at MBL).
> 
> How often do you PS? What styles do you usually wear? Do you have kinky coils? I do in the very back and I am finally figuring out how to tame them.


For the past month or so I have used protective styles everyday expect on the weekends. I just wear my wig over conrows when I go out and take it off when I get home. On a few Fridays I wear my hair out in a braidout or twistout. 
Now that it's getting cold I will probably just stay in a protective style. I really need to get past APL. I seem to be stuck or it could be because of the haircut that I feel this way. erplexed
I never want to see APL ever again. I will never cut my hair shorter than BSL. Getting to APL proved to be difficult and I don't want to relive it _ever!
_
My hair is a very kinky coily 4b. I used heat about 3 times this year so it has loosened a bit (by hair needs high heat to straighten but unfortunately it also does not handle any direct well.) I am going to flat iron my hair one more time this year and that's a wrap until I need my next trim next year.

The never have a major cut thing is not something that is common on this board so I'm happy to have a buddy.  Maybe we'll be in a Floor Length challenge some day.  I know for sure I want to hit Classic Length. My hair would be huge!


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm getting a little frustrated with my hair. Lately, I just want to perm it but I don't want to have a 'hair relapse'


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Oct 23, 2013)

I wanna join!

Ultimate Goal: HL just so I can stunt on everyone who laughed at my natural hair in high school

Regimen: K.I.S.S. Regimen cowash, clarify, condition and coat
Really thinking of switching to all natural/organic/vegan products...hmm


How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: I have no idea to be honest, I'm currently in box braids. I believe I'm in APL territory though

Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all...
Natural hair. I transitioned for a year and BC'd in 10/1/2010

Tips/Tricks: wanna try the inversion method. I unknowingly used to do this when I was younger by hanging my head over the arm of my sofa and massage my head because "it felt cool" lololol maybe thats how I acheived BSL relaxed hair 

Also all I need to finger detangle my hair is suave conditioner and water. my hair hasn't been a hassle since this discovery.

Issues or difficulties you're having: SSKs are the debilllll

I am severely challenged when it comes to styling my hair. I've been in buns and box braids for at least 3 years now


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 23, 2013)

Ultimate Goal: *My ultimate goal is hip length*

Regimen: *GHE every night, deep condition every two weeks. Protein treatment once a month. keep hair in protective style bun** I take Royal Jelly, bee pollen, biotin. using only natural products on  my hair.  *

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:* I haven't had a chance to measure but is atleast a mile away.*

Natural/Relaxed/Other:*Natural*

Tips: *No heat, protective style 24-7 unless special occasion, moisturize daily.  seal with cold pressed oils, Almond Oil, jojoba oil, avocado, argan, and coconut oils.  Also treating with peppermint oil and argan oil. might do mn from time to time. not sure yet. *

Issues or difficulties you're having:  *GHE is very important to me so I don't mind doing it but the others I have to make myself take better care of my hair and my body.  I have to set aside time each day to baby my hair. *


----------



## TheRealMe (Oct 24, 2013)

Meritamen said:


> For the past month or so I have used protective styles everyday expect on the weekends. I just wear my wig over conrows when I go out and take it off when I get home. On a few Fridays I wear my hair out in a braidout or twistout.
> Now that it's getting cold I will probably just stay in a protective style. I really need to get past APL. I seem to be stuck or it could be because of the haircut that I feel this way. erplexed
> I never want to see APL ever again. I will never cut my hair shorter than BSL. Getting to APL proved to be difficult and I don't want to relive it ever!
> 
> ...



Protective styling works well for me, and I think a few months of it on a constant will make a difference for you. I also agree taking a break from heat is a good idea. It has done wonders for my hair. Sounds like you have a plan with your current routine. 

My current mantra: "preserve my ends, save them for later". Try and keep as much as possible, and keep it healthy.

I think there are a lot benefits to "heat fasting", as I like to call it. My trims are light because I rarely use heat and rarely have brittle/split ends. In the back section, I use the tension method (light stretch) before braiding/bunning every now and then on low cool setting (never completely dry and never on the last 2-3" of hair~tames my coils in back). 

I know we are going to reach our goals. We all just have to stay diligent, support each other. 

Here's to reaching waist length 2015!!


----------



## TheRealMe (Oct 24, 2013)

goingBack2black said:


> I'm getting a little frustrated with my hair. Lately, I just want to perm it but I don't want to have a 'hair relapse'



Maybe braid your hair away for a while and think about it over a period of time when you aren't frustrated? Acting on impulse is never a good idea. Do you want permanently straight hair? See if you feel this way later (a few weeks or a couple of months) and make the best choice for you. HTH.


----------



## MsJamerican (Oct 24, 2013)

So last week I took out my boxed braids, did a henna treatment. This week I straightened. I had so many SSK's. My hair was breaking off because of them. I trimmed .5" - 1" in some areas and my hair is still breaking and some ends still feel rough. I completely forgot I get SSK bad and so easily. I need to incorporate heat into my regimen now so this wont happen again. They keep ruining my progress and at this rate I will never reach my goals. I used CHI Silk Infusions to straighten and the heat setting was on 370 degrees Fahrenheit (I washed and deep conditioned before hand). I didn't want it bone straight on purpose. I also didn't measure, so currently I am not sure how far I am from Waist Length...


----------



## snoop (Oct 24, 2013)

Seeing as you are talking about protective styling and ends:  I twist my own hair a lot.  I can now get my hair into a pony tail after it's twisted, but the pony is about 2-3 inches long.  Should I be trying to bun those ends to protect them too? (If you can picture what I'm trying to ask...)


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 24, 2013)

Nothing new to report. I will probably check in weekly because although my products may change, my regimen and hair styles don't. I'm pretty boring. I may try crochet braids next month to switch it up.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 24, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Nothing new to report. I will probably check in weekly because although my products may change, my regimen and hair styles don't. I'm pretty boring. I may try crochet braids next month to switch it up.



Same here, I've decided to stick with what's working. I tried in the last month to try some new things like curlformers, or new partings for my  hair. But they've all fallen flat. So I'm going back to the monotonous styles lol. Though I've been trying new products too  But I don't think my actual regimen will change. But you never know what the future holds. ^_^


----------



## TheRealMe (Oct 24, 2013)

snoop said:


> Seeing as you are talking about protective styling and ends:  I twist my own hair a lot.  I can now get my hair into a pony tail after it's twisted, but the pony is about 2-3 inches long.  Should I be trying to bun those ends to protect them too? (If you can picture what I'm trying to ask...)



I would definitely say yes. I am currently doing a twist bun updo-type style and I always keep my ends tucked under/inside (sometimes I use bobby pens But ALWAYS GENTLE and making it easy to take sown for later detangling). Sometimes I wear a faux marley bun over it. I think tucking the ends away helps preserve them in many aspects. Everyone is different though.


----------



## Sholapie (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm planning on doing a cassia treatment soon for shine and strength. I like the strength henna gave me a few years ago but I don't want the red tint


----------



## keranikki (Oct 24, 2013)

Finally did a measurement to see how many inches to WL... a whopping 13"!  It will take me 2 years and 4 months to reach my goal unless I get a major growth spurt! Sigh...


----------



## Napp (Oct 24, 2013)

Please feel free to state your,

Ultimate Goal: TBL

 Regimen: wash and deep condition with heat once a week. Hard protein once a month, smoothing treatments every 8-12 weeks. Buns with no holders, wash n goes and loose puffs for styles.

 How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 11 in (from the nape)

Natural/Relaxed/Other: natural w/bkt

 Tips/Tricks:  stick to one line of products

 Issues or difficulties you're having: breakage at the center of my head.

I'm in it to win it this time around. Nothing is going to stop me from getting to my goals. I think I might even give up using heat for a while if I think it will help me reach my goal better.


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 24, 2013)

TheRealMe said:


> Maybe braid your hair away for a while and think about it over a period of time when you aren't frustrated? Acting on impulse is never a good idea. Do you want permanently straight hair? See if you feel this way later (a few weeks or a couple of months) and make the best choice for you. HTH.



Thanks for the encouragement. I don't want permanently straight hair but sometimes I feel like I could better maintain it if it were permed. I have been thinking about getting my hair braided but I hate the hours it takes and when they comb through my hair. I will probably feel differently in a few days though and just make time for some braids.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Oct 24, 2013)

Any advise on what to do with my hair? I just completed my second Henna treatment , but I don't Know what to do with my hair. I have done braids and twists, I been wearing a twist out for the week . I just keep going blank. Its been really cool lately, I been thinking of setting my hair, but I want to do a protective style. Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 24, 2013)

Is it possible to make it to waist length on auto pilot, or does growing hair to super long lengths take constant vigilance and extra attention? 

I ask this because I don't use any heart, pretty much ever. I condition my hair, detangle it in a gentle way, cover it up at night and keep it clean. 
That's all it should take right? Or will I start to see serious differences if I take a more attentive, active approach to haircare?


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 24, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> Is it possible to make it to waist length on auto pilot, or does growing hair to super long lengths take constant vigilance and extra attention?  I ask this because I don't use any heart, pretty much ever. I condition my hair, detangle it in a gentle way, cover it up at night and keep it clean. That's all it should take right? Or will I start to see serious differences if I take a more attentive, active approach to haircare?



If it ain't broke, don't fix it. 

I do think you should pay ATTENTION more, but that doesn't mean add 45 new steps to your regimen. The older the ends get, the more care they'll need, but that doesn't mean you have to take a hyper vigilant approach to your hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 24, 2013)

krissyhair I think it depends on your hair's needs. I mean, some people need to be actively aware of their protein/moisture balance, take extra steps to combat dryness, strengthen strands with henna, tea rinse and dc with garlic dcers for shedding etc. 

Others on the other hand can maintain healthy hair with simpler measures. If your hair responds well to what you're doing to it, then that's great! If it aint broke...


----------



## DrC (Oct 24, 2013)

havilland said:


> i just measured.  i trimmed this weekend about 2 inches....i am 11 inches from waist length.



How tall are you? Even though you said you cut 2 inches, I don't think WL should be that far away for you, and you're like BSL,  right?


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 24, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> krissyhair I think it depends on your hair's needs. I mean, some people need to be actively aware of their protein/moisture balance, take extra steps to combat dryness, strengthen strands with henna, tea rinse and dc with garlic dcers for shedding etc.
> 
> Others on the other hand can maintain healthy hair with simpler measures. If your hair responds well to what you're doing to it, then that's great! If it aint broke...



I used to use a keratin leave in spray a few years ago but haven't repurchased in a long time. Now adays I only use water conditioner and oil.

This is a question for you and hopefully as many other people who see this thread:
There are obviously many roads to reach waist length, but what is the best one?


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Oct 25, 2013)

So I did a rollerset and satin wrap..Ugh...
I am highly dissapointed. It looked so promising, but it's hard to get my hair straight. I have too many textures. Some do exactly what I want, others like to play jokes. I was going to flat iron, but I am still to chicken, so I stopped after 3 passes. 
I do like it. I'm just mad at the time because I can achieve this same look by doing a blow-out with less time. One day I will get it, but I'll probably try it again next year......late next year...
I'll be wearing my hair in a twist out for the rest of the week, and in a bun the next.


----------



## snoop (Oct 25, 2013)

angelhairtype4 

I've never done a roller set so take my opinion with a grain of salt, but I think the pic of your hair loose looks really good!


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 25, 2013)

snoop said:


> angelhairtype4
> 
> I've never done a roller set so take my opinion with a grain of salt, but I think the pic of your hair loose looks really good!



angelhairtype4 I agree! Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 25, 2013)

Did various stages of bantuism this week. Left my hair in bantu knots until dry, then wore the coils in a bun for two days, down for two days, and then in a half bun knot-out today. 






















Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## keranikki (Oct 26, 2013)

I trimmed my ends last week and cut back my nape, so the layers could play catchup. My hair feels so good! Pre-pooed, washed, and DC'd today. Still air drying my hair. I'm so ready for bed.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wash day is tomorrow. I will get my workout on at the gym, then come home and shampoo with Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus, DC with SD MSI & Chocolate Bliss, moisturize/seal with HH Mango Colada, sunflower oil, and Mango Cloud. Then I'll style in medium twists. These large twists got ratty too fast.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 26, 2013)

angelhairtype4 You should see the fail that was my rollerset in the Setting to Success thread. smh. Yours looks good to me. Love the shiny curls you got.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm hooked on Fenugreek, it has significantly reduced my shedding and the slip is amazing, hair is softer as well...Yep, definitely a permanent part of my reggie now.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 27, 2013)

Firstborn2: YES! I absolutely love that stuff. I use it as the L in my LOC method routine. It just leaves my hair and scalp so moisturized!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 27, 2013)

davisbr88, you don't rinse it out? Plz give me the deets I wondered if I could use it during my final rinse and not rinse it out but I was to scared to try...


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 27, 2013)

kapriss_des_iles said:


> Hi all,
> After 5 years of trials, sucess and set backs, going from relaxed hair,then  texlaxed to finally natural, I convinced myself that if I can grow my hair to BSL, I can grow it to WL too. So girls, Im definately in.
> 
> Ultimate Goal : WL
> ...



When I was in swimming class. .going as much as the Times a week,  I drop conditioned my hair and left it in before going in and while myswimcap.com cap and I had minimal issues.  Classes lasted five months


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 27, 2013)

Three more weeks with these braids and six more weeks of school. ..yes. ...I am ready to be done.  

At least until the next semester starts.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 27, 2013)

I finally did a recent length check! Even though it's not far off, I've had plenty of plateaus keeping me stuck. So I hope I overcome waist length in this challenge. My hair was originally a gelled twist out, but it just ended up shrinking up lol. Ever since I joined this challenge, my hasn't been behaving for me ^_^


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm sitting here prepooing with evco and organix biotin and collagen conditioner. Will poo wash with CON Argan oil and DC with silk elements mega cholesterol. Then a braid out or twist out.


----------



## greenbees (Oct 27, 2013)

I gave in a did a length check the other day. I'm about 3 1/2 inches from waist length but I'm going to give myself time in case of setbacks.

Can someone please tell me if I'm BSL or MBL because I'm not sure anymore


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 27, 2013)

Firstborn2 said:


> davisbr88, you don't rinse it out? Plz give me the deets I wondered if I could use it during my final rinse and not rinse it out but I was to scared to try...



No! I brew the leaves in my coffee maker and put it in a spray bottle to use as a leave-in


----------



## Dove56 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm joining! 

Please feel free to state your,

Ultimate Goal: I've been WL back in 2007 but I want to see how long my hair will grow.

Regimen: Wash, deep condition once a week, and wrap my hair throughout the week. Because I am lazy I will alternate wearing updos with wearing my hair down. 

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: At least 9 inches.

Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) I am natural but I have used Design Essentials / QOD Max Organiq amino systems to thwart the effects of humidity. I am moving to another state in a few weeks with low humidity, so no more keratin for me. 

Tips/Tricks: My hair is strong but my weakness is playing in color. So my tip is just leave it alone and keep it strong and healthy.

Issues or difficulties you're having: None presently. All of the breakage from the bleach has been cut out of my hair so it's super healthy now.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 27, 2013)

Dove56 said:


> I'm joining!  Please feel free to state your,  Ultimate Goal: I've been WL back in 2007 but I want to see how long my hair will grow.  Regimen: Wash, deep condition once a week, and wrap my hair throughout the week. Because I am lazy I will alternate wearing updos with wearing my hair down.   How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: At least 9 inches.  Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) I am natural but I have used Design Essentials / QOD Max Organiq amino systems to thwart the effects of humidity. I am moving to another state in a few weeks with low humidity, so no more keratin for me.   Tips/Tricks: My hair is strong but my weakness is playing in color. So my tip is just leave it alone and keep it strong and healthy.  Issues or difficulties you're having: None presently. All of the breakage from the bleach has been cut out of my hair so it's super healthy now.



What is the Max Organiq amino system? I've never heard of it, but it sounds like I definitely need it lol ^_^ How does it work against humidity?


----------



## Napp (Oct 27, 2013)

I am only Shoulder length now and everyone I'm seeing in this thread is like apl and longer. Maybe its not that realistic I will reach WL by the end of 2015


----------



## iVR (Oct 27, 2013)

Napp said:


> I am only Shoulder length now and everyone I'm seeing in this thread is like apl and longer. Maybe its not that realistic I will reach WL by the end of 2015



At least your SL.  We're in it together.


----------



## Dove56 (Oct 27, 2013)

Celesti said:


> What is the Max Organiq amino system? I've never heard of it, but it sounds like I definitely need it lol ^_^ How does it work against humidity?



Hi Celesti, 

It's a newer generation "keratin treatment" that doesn't contain formaldehyde instead it has cysteine protein which fills in the damaged areas of the hair. You can do a search of it in the hair forum and find tons of info on it. 

Here's some info:
http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/retexturizing/cysteine-the-future-of-keratin-treatments


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 27, 2013)

greenbees said:


> I gave in a did a length check the other day. I'm about 3 1/2 inches from waist length but I'm going to give myself time in case of setbacks.
> 
> Can someone please tell me if I'm BSL or MBL because I'm not sure anymore



greenbees You're definitely MBL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 27, 2013)

Today's henna gloss:


This is the mix:



**this is my henna mix, for comparison:







Applied and left it in overnight. 


The mix in my hair the next morning:





After rinsing it out, did a cowash with VO5 Pomegranate Grapeseed:









Then did ACV rinse. I use a water bottle with a modified cap:






This is my hair after ACV rinse:






Applied DC (my DC mix, reconstituted with VO5 island coconut + peppermint, rosemary, thyme EOs and coconut oil)





Had some in the fridge. Just gave it a quick whip and it loosened up:





DC mix on hair:




DC after 3 hours:




After rinsing out DC, oil rinsing with sunflower oil, and doing a final AVJ rinse:





After applying leave-in:




After twisting:








Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 27, 2013)

Celesti said:


> I finally did a recent length check! Even though it's not far off, I've had plenty of plateaus keeping me stuck. So I hope I overcome waist length in this challenge. My hair was originally a gelled twist out, but it just ended up shrinking up lol. Ever since I joined this challenge, my hasn't been behaving for me ^_^



Ummmm... Girl bye. You will definitely make waist length by 2015. That's two WHOLE years and you only have MAYBE 6 inches. You will DEFINITELY make it.


----------



## greenbees (Oct 27, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> greenbees You're definitely MBL!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you Duchess007!! The bra in my picture is fairly low so I wasn't quite sure! Gorgeous hair BTW!


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 27, 2013)

iVR said:


> At least your SL.  We're in it together.



Don't be discouraged. Join the challenge! I have 11 inches to grow. If you work hard it doesn't matter your hair is shoulder length now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2013)

greenbees said:


> I gave in a did a length check the other day. I'm about 3 1/2 inches from waist length but I'm going to give myself time in case of setbacks.
> 
> Can someone please tell me if I'm BSL or MBL because I'm not sure anymore



Girl you need to be in the WL 2014 challenge! You'll be there in like 6 months. 

You too Celesti! 

*Sandman's Celesti greenbees outta thread*  j/k


----------



## greenbees (Oct 27, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Girl you need to be in the WL 2014 challenge! You'll be there in like 6 months.
> 
> You too Celesti!
> 
> *Sandman's Celesti greenbees outta thread*  j/k



lol NOPE! Y'all stuck with me Froreal3!

I'm giving myself time in case of a setback or a scissor happy stylist lol


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 27, 2013)

You know those moments when you look in the mirror and satisfyingly (or not) notice a change in your body that wasn't there yesterday? 

Well I looked today and my my my, my hair has grown and so have my boobs. What?


----------



## Meritamen (Oct 27, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> You know those moments when you look in the mirror and satisfyingly (or not) notice a change in your body that wasn't there yesterday?
> 
> Well I looked today and my my my, my hair has grown and so have my boobs. What?


Have you been taking MSM?


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 27, 2013)

Nope no vitamins or supplements. I must not have had a good look at myself in the mirror lately to notice both changes all at once. Grama said my hair grew but I didn't believe her because she says that every day.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 28, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> Ummmm... Girl bye. You will definitely make waist length by 2015. That's two WHOLE years and you only have MAYBE 6 inches. You will DEFINITELY make it.



Lol I wish it was that simple! I had a horrible plateau at 12 inches for a whole year! Literally no length changes lol. I'm just so thankful I've truly begun to understand my hair this past summer. Finally seeing a length change lol. But truly anything could happen, I'm just going to try and work hard and conquer this beast!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't know how I never tried the S*hea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie.* It is good for my hair. I need to start getting back to thick creams instead of messing around with these hair lotion type things. I might have finer strands, but they are 4b and need creamy moisturizers. One of the first things I ever loved in my hair was Elasta QP Mango & Olive Oil Moisturizer...also Cantu Shea Butter. I need to get back to stuff like this.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 28, 2013)

Celesti, do you know why you were stuck? Was it hairstyles, products?


----------



## Celesti (Oct 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Celesti, do you know why you were stuck? Was it hairstyles, products?



For a whole year I was suffering from brittle ends, and I discovered that the only way to keep my ends from braking in little half inch pieces is by moisturizing EVERYDAY. Which isn't impossible, just not fun to do with a foot of hair lol. So I plugged in my symptoms and it took me to porosity. Now I already knew I had low porosity hair. However, when I read through it again a year later, I discovered more than I did then. So I started using glycerin, and ever since then, my hair has been staying moisturized. I've gained 3 inches, since then, so I'm hoping to get to waist length this year! But with low porosity you never know what's going to be thrown at you next lol ^_^


----------



## jade998 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Ultimate Goal:* Waist length, but will be happy with MBL

*Regimen:* Wash and condition every week - Using Joico K-Pak (Protein) and Moisture recovery (Moisture). Using a heat cap for the moisture condition

Bun during the week, and allow out over the weekend (if I have an occasion)

Daily moisture with Aveda conditioner and seal with a little castor oil nightly only

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL*: A Long way - around 12 inchies

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Texlaxed with Silk elements mild

*Tips/Tricks:* MSM and bamboo extract each evening with loads of water, Jamaican black caster oil on scalp each night 

*Issues or difficulties you're having*: Staying committed!! Need to focus on the goal and how I will feel when I reach it.

Slight breakage from changing relaxers, Especially at my nape (sucks)


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 28, 2013)

Celesti said:


> For a whole year I was suffering from brittle ends, and I discovered that the only way to keep my ends from braking in little half inch pieces is by moisturizing EVERYDAY. Which isn't impossible, just not fun to do with a foot of hair lol. So I plugged in my symptoms and it took me to porosity. Now I already knew I had low porosity hair. However, when I read through it again a year later, I discovered more than I did then. So I started using glycerin, and ever since then, my hair has been staying moisturized. I've gained 3 inches, since then, so I'm hoping to get to waist length this year! But with low porosity you never know what's going to be thrown at you next lol ^_^



How do you use the glycerin and do you use it in the winter?


----------



## Celesti (Oct 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> How do you use the glycerin and do you use it in the winter?



Actually this will be my first time using it in the winter lol! But so far I've had no issues. It worked too well in the summer, my hair was poofing out! 
I use about 1/2 C. of conditioner, 2-3 T. coconut oil, and 150ml of water/glycerin (25% glycerin; 75% water). I shake that all up and spray it with a spray bottle. I use this spray for resetting styles, a moisturizer, and as a leave-in.  So I'm pretty reliant on this bottle ^_^


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Oct 28, 2013)

Today I will be doing a deep condition treatment using rhassoul clay, aloe vera juice, and Amla oil. Followed by keeping my hair in twist for 2 weeks.


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 28, 2013)

Well ladies...this is my first set back in 5 years. I have been bunning and just noticed a few hours ago that bunning has literally broke my hair off around the whole front, sides and back perimeter of my hair. Those parts are now 1 inch long while the rest of my hair is 14 inches long. I have no clue what to do at this point.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 28, 2013)

goingBack2black Sorry about your set back! Seems like the buns might have been too tight around your edges, sides, and nape. When you are able to, try to keep those areas in a flat twist of their own, massage with JBCO, and keep them moisturized. They will grow back.

ETA: How long have you been bunning?


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> goingBack2black Sorry about your set back! Seems like the buns might have been too tight around your edges, sides, and nape. When you are able to, try to keep those areas in a flat twist of their own, massage with JBCO, and keep them moisturized. They will grow back.  ETA: How long have you been bunning?



Thank you. I am going to see if I can get it braided but unsure if the broken pieces can be braided as well. I have been bunning for about 2 months now, everyday. 

I thought that bunning would help my hair by leaving it alone but apparently my hair doesn't agree much with that.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 28, 2013)

greenbees said:


> I gave in a did a length check the other day. I'm about 3 1/2 inches from waist length but I'm going to give myself time in case of setbacks.
> 
> Can someone please tell me if I'm BSL or MBL because I'm not sure anymore


 
You definitely look like you're in the MBL zone to me


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 28, 2013)

Ladies I am in the count down to start breaking down my hair and ending my semester  

3 weeks I will be breaking down hair and in 6 my semester will end... Until then I have 20 hours a week of studying and papers to write.. 

Thank you ladies for joining the challenge I have updated the list as of today


----------



## Sholapie (Oct 29, 2013)

goingBack2black I had the same situation going on, I don't even know how long I was daily bunning for but one day I just realised my perimeter was really short. It's still very short but like 3-4 inches now. I've been keeping them really moisturised and I quit doing tight buns (or any buns if I can help it)

I am really bad at keeping track of hair dates like trims and relaxers but I was  able to find out the date of my last trim through a photo I took. It was June. I'm excited to say my hair has definitely retained 2 or so inches!


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 29, 2013)

goingBack2black said:


> Thank you. I am going to see if I can get it braided but unsure if the broken pieces can be braided as well. I have been bunning for about 2 months now, everyday.
> 
> I thought that bunning would help my hair by leaving it alone but apparently my hair doesn't agree much with that.



What kind of buns were you doing? There may be a gentler way to do it.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 29, 2013)

Celesti said:


> For a whole year I was suffering from brittle ends, and I discovered that the only way to keep my ends from braking in little half inch pieces is by moisturizing EVERYDAY. Which isn't impossible, just not fun to do with a foot of hair lol. So I plugged in my symptoms and it took me to porosity. Now I already knew I had low porosity hair. However, when I read through it again a year later, I discovered more than I did then. So I started using glycerin, and ever since then, my hair has been staying moisturized. I've gained 3 inches, since then, so I'm hoping to get to waist length this year! But with low porosity you never know what's going to be thrown at you next lol ^_^



I always found daily moisturizing to be essential.


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 29, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> What kind of buns were you doing? There may be a gentler way to do it.



I would just wet my hair in the shower, dried till damp with a t-shirt, put some oil in followed by Eco-styler and then tie it back in a ponytail (5% of the time) or put  the hair up in a bun.


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 29, 2013)

Sholapie said:


> goingBack2black I had the same situation going on, I don't even know how long I was daily bunning for but one day I just realised my perimeter was really short. It's still very short but like 3-4 inches now. I've been keeping them really moisturised and I quit doing tight buns (or any buns if I can help it)  I am really bad at keeping track of hair dates like trims and relaxers but I was  able to find out the date of my last trim through a photo I took. It was June. I'm excited to say my hair has definitely retained 2 or so inches!



Today I just pinned it up and let the front out and curly and then put a nice scarf wrap around my hair . My sister is a constant bunner but she said it happened to her as well.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 29, 2013)

I just realized that I did not post an update since!
I got a weave install on the 26th of this month and I plan on keeping it until the 26th of December (fingers crossed). My install will not really affect my regimen. So the current regimen I found is:
*Washing twice a month with a shampoo (Trader Joe's/Shea Moisture/Giovanni)
*Deep conditioning my hair ( Sitrinillah from Hairveda/ Trader Joe's conditioner/Shea moisture/3 minutes miracle) 
*Moisturize my hair ( Hair dew/Giovanni/Knot Today)
*Seal in the moisture (olive oil/grapeseed oil/castor oil)

I will do my best to massage my scalp at least three times a week and trim my ends when necessary.

Here is a picture of me now


----------



## greenbees (Oct 29, 2013)

goingBack2black said:


> Well ladies...this is my first set back in 5 years. I have been bunning and just noticed a few hours ago that bunning has literally broke my hair off around the whole front, sides and back perimeter of my hair. Those parts are now 1 inch long while the rest of my hair is 14 inches long. I have no clue what to do at this point.



Sorry to hear about your setback, goingBack2black. Have you thought about just wearing wigs for a while and nursing your hair back to health underneath them? I know wet buns are a big NO for me, I'm still recovering from breakage in my crown area.


----------



## havilland (Oct 30, 2013)

I have maintained straight hair for over a week now.  I think I've learned what I need to do to maintain it longer than in the past.  

1.  The first two days it's too clean and easily reverts with any exposure to light, people, air.....cookies.....anything really.....  Argh!

2.  My natural hair is oily when it's straight and no moisture is needed.  At all. I haven't added any oils and my hair is just fine. Shiny and oily in a good way. 

3. The first few days dab in my edges with hair grease, yes hair grease, keeps them from reverting. The mineral oil helps repel moisture.  This helps keep the straight look. 

4.  I took the first week 6 days or so off from exercise. Now I have been liftin weights and running the last few days. I apply some hair grease to the edges prior to repel the sweat. Wear a ponytail. Leave my hair exposed so the sweat can evaporate.  After the workout I apply gel to the edges and tie on a scarf. I do not comb my hair or remove the scarf until the next day. (I workout at night.)

5.  wear a scarf in damp weather until i arrive at my destination. 

6. Do not attempt any of this in humid weather. 

7.  I prefer my hair straight, but it's ALOT OF DARN WORK!!!


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 30, 2013)

goingBack2black said:


> I would just wet my hair in the shower, dried till damp with a t-shirt, put some oil in followed by Eco-styler and then tie it back in a ponytail (5% of the time) or put  the hair up in a bun.



I have success making buns without a ponytail holder, just a spiral pin. Do you ever make a dry bun? When my hair is wet I'm tempted to pull it slick and tight.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm trying to add this picture of a bun for you


----------



## JaszG (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm joining! My goal is to be WL straightened by the end of 2015. If I stop trying to put heat in my head, its possible. lol. I'm sure that will put my at chin length curly due to shrinkage. Haha. I'll be back to post my pics.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 30, 2013)

Did a Dollar Tree haul this weekend and got a new conditioner to try. It's Spa Haus, and the ingredients look yummy:





ETA: this is $12.50 on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005IRWF3K

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 30, 2013)

I just swiffered the living room in my apartment and it was covereddddd in broken hairs! I swiffered a week ago and there wasn't any hair. I'm afraid to swiffer the bathroom now. I didn't even know I was having that much breakage. Hopefully this Aphogee 2-step solves this problem because I thought I was on cruise control at this point.


----------



## mscocopuff (Oct 31, 2013)

So I think I may have found a happy place for my hair.  I have increased my washes to twice a week.  I deep condish once a week.  This has been working wonders for me.  I hope this keeps working because I hair feels delicious!

Nothing in life is to be feared.  It is only to be understood. ~ Marie Curie


----------



## DrC (Nov 1, 2013)

Hot oil treatments and  doing the Inversion Method challenge.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 1, 2013)

^^^ Attempting the inversion thing again until the 7th.


----------



## Celesti (Nov 1, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> I always found daily moisturizing to be essential.



I think that keeping hair moisturized is essential. And that daily moisturizing with water base is probably the best choice. Though for me, I can't really wet my hair and bun it. I realized there are many naturals who can do that in this challenge, that must be nice  Its amazing when you look at the regimens of all those long naturals, they all have varying differences, it's truly fascinating!


----------



## krissyhair (Nov 1, 2013)

Celesti said:


> I think that keeping hair moisturized is essential. And that daily moisturizing with water base is probably the best choice. Though for me, I can't really wet my hair and bun it. I realized there are many naturals who can do that in this challenge, that must be nice  Its amazing when you look at the regimens of all those long naturals, they all have varying differences, it's truly fascinating!



That's one of the reasons I find it hard to ask for advice, even scientific advice. Most of the time it just scares me.


----------



## Celesti (Nov 1, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> That's one of the reasons I find it hard to ask for advice, even scientific advice. Most of the time it just scares me.



I know, right! It IS scary! I mean I've gotten a lot of helpful advice over the years from people, but some things I tried in the past were horrible for my hair lol. Not saying it was bad advice, just that it wasn't going to work for my head :\ Though I do still try recommendations, I just filter it out to see will it work for my hair. I guess everybody eventually comes to that point once they know their hair inside and out lol.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 1, 2013)

^^^ Same here. I tried bunning for a couple weeks and already saw evidence of thinning edges and I wasn't even doing them tight. I also realized that I did not like the tangled effect it gave my crown. My crown likes to be stretched, not bunched up. I'll do a bun here and there, but I won't do it on a consistent basis.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Nov 1, 2013)

Finished my mini twists.  I originally said I'd keep them in for 2 weeks, but I might go a month.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 1, 2013)

mscocopuff said:


> So I think I may have found a happy place for my hair. I have increased my washes to twice a week. I deep condish once a week. This has been working wonders for me. I hope this keeps working because I hair feels delicious!
> 
> Nothing in life is to be feared. It is only to be understood. ~ Marie Curie


 
I'm doing this same routine!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 1, 2013)

angelhairtype4 said:


> Finished my mini twists.  I originally said I'd keep them in for 2 weeks, but I might go a month.



Beautiful! You have a lot of hair angelhairtype4!


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Nov 1, 2013)

Froreal3 

Thanks!! 

Sailor Saturn the lost scout


----------



## Sholapie (Nov 1, 2013)

I was planning on doing a protein treatment this weekend but my breakage really seems to have decreased, it may have even ...stopped *gasp* so I don't know whether another protein treatment will be preventative or excessive


----------



## felic1 (Nov 1, 2013)

Tonto said:


> I just realized that I did not post an update since!
> I got a weave install on the 26th of this month and I plan on keeping it until the 26th of December (fingers crossed). My install will not really affect my regimen. So the current regimen I found is:
> *Washing twice a month with a shampoo (Trader Joe's/Shea Moisture/Giovanni)
> *Deep conditioning my hair ( Sitrinillah from Hairveda/ Trader Joe's conditioner/Shea moisture/3 minutes miracle)
> ...


 

Tonto.. Hi girl!! I have never bought HairDew. Is it near the same consistency of Knot Today? I am curious and plan to get some in the future. Thanks!


----------



## polished07 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ultimate Goal: WL 
Regimen: Low maintenance, protective styling with celies and wigs, do the LOC method every other day, I use JBCO on my edges and crown nightly, I wash in the winter every 2-3 weeks and cowash weekly, I pretty much keep it simple. I workout at least 5 days a week (Cardio/strength train), I drink plenty of water and have a high protein diet.
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 7
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all... (Natural)
Tips/Tricks: I'm a strong believer in internal health and protective styling to achieve length and keep retention
Issues or difficulties you're having: None as of now Thank God!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 2, 2013)

Just purchased 16oz of shea butter, hoping it will help protect my ends for the winter. Also purchased some marly hair so i can make a phony pony. I do not want my ends exposed at all this winter. I need to get over this APL hump so badly...I always get stuck here!


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm In! 

Ultimate Goal: 

U-shape elbow length hair (where my hemline falls to my elbows in the back)


Regimen: I'm in weave and wigs indefinitely.

WEAVE REGIMEN: Moisture and Protein balance

Daily: Apply anti-breakage serum or butter to ends of weave and leave out
3x a week: L-C-O cornrows
2x a month: Prepoo, Shampoo, DC, Protein, Aphogee Leave In, Protectants, Blowdry and Flat iron

Leave weave in for 10-12 weeks

WIG REGIMEN: Moisture!

3x a week: L-C-O cornrows/ twists
1x a week: Co wash
2x a month: Prepoo, Shampoo, DC, Leave Ins

Follow wig routine for 4 weeks before prepping for new weave install


How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:

6  I have a bit more trimming to do also.

Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) Unrelaxed

Tips/Tricks: 

1. Be consistent with your regimen.
2. Keep your ends strong.

Issues or difficulties you're having: 

Most of my issues have subsided (dryness, flaky scalp, brittle ends). My hair is fine strand, high porosity and prone to tangles, SSKs and splits so I need to keep up with my strengtheners, moisture, and be smart about my heat usage.

The check ins coincide with my weave take downs so I'll post a picture then.


----------



## ojemba (Nov 2, 2013)

I gave up and trimmed about an inch today. I look at this as a great way to start off the new hair. Health is my first priority.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm still on the quest for WL 2015 and hopefully i will get there but i need to up my vits


----------



## Sholapie (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm so excited I actually did a decent ponytail rollerset. I'm excited because I was this close  to introducing direct heat into my regimen which I didn't want to do.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 3, 2013)

Braids are out!  Praise him! Gonna do a poppin deep conditioner and just let my hair soak. I need to do a thorough detangling session. 

Anywho, right now I am 4.5 inches away from WL. I'm getting my hair done and trimmed on Wednesday. 

Hopefully by the end of the year I'll be back to 4 inches until WL and therefore be at WL by August of next year! 

I'm only trying to have my bottom layer reach WL. Everything else is just not necessary lol. 

Oh and my fro in all it's glory today:


----------



## Napp (Nov 3, 2013)

I wonder if I can reach WL with wash and goes.  Buns and puff make my hair more tangled than a wash n go.


----------



## mscocopuff (Nov 3, 2013)

Napp said:


> I wonder if I can reach WL with wash and goes.  Buns and puff make my hair more tangled than a wash n go.



Bump... I want to know the success rate of this process too

Nothing in life is to be feared.  It is only to be understood. ~ Marie Curie


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2013)

Style for the week.







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Celesti (Nov 4, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> Hopefully by the end of the year I'll be back to 4 inches until WL and therefore be at WL by August of next year!  I'm only trying to have my bottom layer reach WL. Everything else is just not necessary lol.:



Im in the same boat as you, just want my bottom layer to get there since my hair grow in layers. You have very gorgeous hair! I wish I had volume like that, but my hair is low density.


----------



## Celesti (Nov 4, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Style for the week.  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



I love the flower with those earrings! I love accessorize, it can really bring a style together


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 4, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> Braids are out!  Praise him! Gonna do a poppin deep conditioner and just let my hair soak. I need to do a thorough detangling session.
> 
> Anywho, right now I am 4.5 inches away from WL. I'm getting my hair done and trimmed on Wednesday.
> 
> ...





Celesti said:


> Im in the same boat as you, j*ust want my bottom layer to get there since my hair grow in layers.* You have very gorgeous hair! I wish I had volume like that, but my hair is low density.



I'm the same way. Yall know I will be claiming as soon as that bottom longest hair grazes.  I will be like "What What?"  If I waited till all my hair caught up, it'd take 2 years to meet each goal.  Besides, I happen to like my layers...natural bangs and shape.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Nov 4, 2013)

Napp said:


> I wonder if I can reach WL with wash and goes.  Buns and puff make my hair more tangled than a wash n go.



mscocopuff

When I big chopped all I did was wash n' go's. I never ran a comb through my hair, I didn't even finger detangle. My hair grew from a fade to shoulder length.

It wasn't until I wanted to try new styles that I started doing more to my hair. 
However, during spring and summer mostly I do wash n' go's.  I actually rarely protective style. I only do I it when I get lazy...anyway.

I actually get the most growth when I wash n go, because I leave it alone and just water it like a plant.
In the shower I let the water detangle my hair while I gently pull my curls apart. Takes 10 minutes to shower and do my hair. Spritz with avj, depending on the weather will determine which sealant I'll use. Then I'm done. 
My hair is predominantly 4a, 4b, with a little extra sprinkled inbetween.

Sailor Saturn the lost scout


----------



## Tonto (Nov 4, 2013)

No, the hair dew is not like the knot today, gel-like and stuff. It's think and a little bit runny. Doesn't help for the detangling process- for my hair at least-. It's quite light for my hair so I only use it in during the Summer time in layers.


----------



## krissyhair (Nov 5, 2013)

I have perfected the bun. My buns need no help, no gel, ponytail holders, scarfs or the like. All I need is oil, a brush and one pin. If I can wear this style often, I will retain a lot of length and be on my way to BSL. Arm pit length snuck up on me so I'd like this progress to continue.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 5, 2013)

Is it too late to join?  If, not add me plz


----------



## Sholapie (Nov 5, 2013)

So I tried satin rollers. I don't like the results as much as the hard rollers, I wanted to roll them to the root but they always rolled down a bit so my hair is not as smooth. I love that they are sooo comfortable to sleep on so i'm more likely to use them. I also will use smaller sections next time.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 5, 2013)

Feeling a lil confident that i may make WL before 2015. I give myself till the end of 2014


----------



## Napp (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm in search of a new leave in conditioner. i need something that will allow me to wash n go easily.


----------



## JosieLynn (Nov 5, 2013)

Felt like I haven't posted in forever but I'm in a hairstyle rut. I really want to get my hair up and away for the winter but I haven't the foggiest idea what to do! This happens every year almost lol. Been seriously contemplating getting a sew-in even though I like the wig I made last year it's getting kinda old. And then I'd do braids but I've done that every winter for a good while so idk if I want to do them again. :-( so my hair has been in buns out of boredom.


----------



## bdg0005 (Nov 5, 2013)

My hair has been in a Marley bun for at least a month now. I want to get a human hair wig but just don't know where to get it from


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 5, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Felt like I haven't posted in forever but I'm in a hairstyle rut. I really want to get my hair up and away for the winter but I haven't the foggiest idea what to do! This happens every year almost lol. Been seriously contemplating getting a sew-in even though I like the wig I made last year it's getting kinda old. And then I'd do braids but I've done that every winter for a good while so idk if I want to do them again. :-( so my hair has been in buns out of boredom.



Maybe make a new wig so you can switch it up that way and don't have to retire your wig completely ? I just ordered my first wig today so I'm excited for that. I wish I was confident enough to make my own though. I've been wanting minitwists for myself though but I don't have the patience anymore to put them in myself but at the same time I'm too stingy to pay someone to do it for me.


----------



## JosieLynn (Nov 5, 2013)

Fhrizzball I'm thinking of actually taking the wefts I used to make the wig off the cap I sewed them to and using that for the sew-in. The hair is still in great shape. But I might try another wig. The one I have now is the first one I ever tried and it was ok but I know a little more now that might make it better if I do another one. Take a photo of your wig when you get it!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 5, 2013)

bdg0005 said:


> My hair has been in a Marley bun for at least a month now. I want to get a human hair wig but just don't know where to get it from



^^^Agreed!  I want a kinky u part but I'm not sure where to start. They're so expensive that I want to KNOW its worth it. And hair is too pricy for me to be over here trying to frankenwig something together... 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bdg0005 (Nov 5, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> ^^^Agreed!  I want a kinky u part but I'm not sure where to start. They're so expensive that I want to KNOW its worth it. And hair is too pricy for me to be over here trying to frankenwig something together...   Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lol. I knowwww. And most YouTube gurus get the good hair while a lot if other ppl get the stuff that should bee seen so I'm afraid to try my luck with that. I have some old hair I think I'm going to try to "Frankenwig" with that I'll just need to buy a closure I'm going to check with my sew in lady to see if she makes wigs just in case because probably isn't going to go well.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 5, 2013)

Good luck bdg0005! I look forward to seeing pics. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 6, 2013)

Starting pic. I'm off to a good start!


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 7, 2013)

^^^GORGEOUS!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland (Nov 7, 2013)

i have been wearing my hair straight and rocking a ponytail for 3 weeks now.  i need to deep condition this weekend.

i think i am going to hide my hair in a sew in soon....i'm sick of ole girl.


----------



## Sholapie (Nov 7, 2013)

I thought I could get away with skipping a protein treatment last weekend but I noticed increased breakage yesterday smh. I think I am holding together the last few inches of my hair with protein treatments from the damage caused by trying to be a heat trained natural and having no idea what I was doing. I plan to trim the damage away when I've reached a length i'm comfortable with


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 7, 2013)

hello my e friends I got my sew in done with my first high in brazilian hair and I love it its wavy even though I wanted a more curly look but its okay I am a hair styles so I can change that but its, 16 inches so its at my waist and its a little corser than my hair but the feel is great I recommed this hair company its princess hair company in sac in cali


----------



## Victorian (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm in! Took a little hiatus from LHCF from a while, but as usual I eventually came back 

*Goal: *
Full and luscious MBL to WSL (Whatever I can actually handle).

*Regimen:  *
Until Christmas - daily bunning.  I'm normally a straightened/flexible natural but started a little impromptu no heat phase several weeks ago, so I will continue that until the holidays.  At that point I will straighten and see what my official starting length for 2014 is.

Normal routine - Straightened through Jan/Feb, then alternating curly bun and straightened styles in warmer months.

I don't know my exact length right now since I haven't straightened in a while, but I'm some where around BSL in the back.  Part of my goal is to grow out the front of my hair to at least APL.  I had cut bangs a while back and it's taking forever to catch back up.  
In general I think I'm trying to grow 5-6 inches.

Special Ops -  
1) I'm starting a hair, skin, and nails supplement with 2.5mg biotin to help me along. 
2) Just started Kerastase Initialiste this week.  Hoping it will make my normally fine and wispy hair feel more substantial when I straighten it.
3) Favorite leave in for wet bunning days: L'Oreal Ever Creme Nourishing Spray + Alterna Caviar Seasilk Oil Gel
4) Holy grail of holy grail deep conditioners: Frederic Fekkai PrX Reparatives Intensive Fortifying Mask.
5) Favorite overnight treatment: Alterna Caviar Overnight Hair Rescue


----------



## Guinan (Nov 7, 2013)

Can I please join this challenge?

Ultimate Goal: MBL/WL
Regimen: Wash hair every week & then DC for about an hour
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: I have no clue
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all... I'm texlaxed
Tips/Tricks: Protein/Moisture Balance and frequent dustings.
Issues or difficulties you're having: Shedding


----------



## Guinan (Nov 7, 2013)

Here's my starting pics


----------



## JosieLynn (Nov 8, 2013)

Finally conceded and did my own weave. First time ever, was thinking of having someone else do it. And then realized I'm most likely nvr paying anyone to do my hair. YouTube is my hair school lol. Just took my wig apart and used the two longer bundles I had from when I made my wig last year. It's pretty good. Plan on keeping it until my birthday in Jan with maybe 1 or 2 take downs for deep cleaning and touch up.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 8, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Here's my starting pics



i feel like you JUST cut your hair and you're pretty much back to BSL alreDy!

Great growth!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 8, 2013)

^^^I really think its from the inversion


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Nov 9, 2013)

Bought that Ovation gift pack. Let's see what happens..


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 9, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> Starting pic. I'm off to a good start!



yes you are so thick and healthy


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm going back to the creamy crack and i'm hoping to get past MBL by June 2014.

OT I didn't know castor oil would be so moisturizing to my strands.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 9, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Finally conceded and did my own weave. First time ever, was thinking of having someone else do it. And then realized I'm most likely nvr paying anyone to do my hair. *YouTube is my hair school lol. *Just took my wig apart and used the two longer bundles I had from when I made my wig last year. It's pretty good. Plan on keeping it until my birthday in Jan with maybe 1 or 2 take downs for deep cleaning and touch up.



 I know that's right! You did a great job. I made my first wig off of youtube clips. I fooled plenty of folks who thought it was my own hair.

Anyhoo, I just got done with an overnight DC of my leave out hair. I mixed Naturelle Grow conditioner with coconut oil, avocado oil, jojoba oil, and honey. *faints* my hair came out so defined and soft and my coils had so much spring. I'm doing the the full shampoo and DC later this week.


----------



## TheRealMe (Nov 9, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> I'm going back to the creamy crack and i'm hoping to get past MBL by June 2014.
> 
> OT I didn't know castor oil would be so moisturizing to my strands.



Just curious: are you currently natural?


----------



## Napp (Nov 9, 2013)

I m going to try bunning again. Hopefully i can figure out a way to bun without breakage and tangling. I tried to wash n go but it is just too dang cold for alladat.


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Nov 9, 2013)

I recently cut my box braids to about SL out of boredom and I love it  (I didn't cut any of my actual braids) Today I plan on shampooing my scalp with Suave Professionals Almond and Shea Butter shampoo and cowashing with Suave Naturals Juicy Green Apple conditioner. Following up with a JBCO/shea butter mix to seal in the moisture and lay my edges. 

Lately I've been doing the inversion method with JBCO while in the shower and I noticed my roots getting longer and longer. I desperately need to take out these braids but must wait until my Thanksgiving break because studying for midterms and finishing projects and homework is of top priority. 

I plan on installing some Marley/Havana Twists during my vacation. I'm going to detangle, wash, followed by a protein treatment and a deep condition. Moisturize and set in Curlformers or magnetic rollers for stretch, brush it out when its fully dry and trim before installing the twists. I hope to keep those in from Thanksgiving week till mid December. I'm so excited to try something new with my hair


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Nov 9, 2013)

lovemyhair247 said:


> I recently cut my box braids to about SL out of boredom and I love it  (I didn't cut any of my actual braids) Today I plan on shampooing my scalp with Suave Professionals Almond and Shea Butter shampoo and cowashing with Suave Naturals Juicy Green Apple conditioner. Following up with a JBCO/shea butter mix to seal in the moisture and lay my edges.
> 
> Lately I've been doing the inversion method with JBCO while in the shower and I noticed my roots getting longer and longer. I desperately need to take out these braids but must wait until my Thanksgiving break because studying for midterms and finishing projects and homework is of top priority.
> 
> I plan on installing some Marley/Havana Twists during my vacation. I'm going to detangle, wash, followed by a protein treatment and a deep condition. Moisturize and set in Curlformers or magnetic rollers for stretch, brush it out when its fully dry and trim before installing the twists. I hope to keep those in from Thanksgiving week till mid December. I'm so excited to try something new with my hair



I didn't cut my actual hair*


----------



## nemi95 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ultimate Goal: Waist length!

Regimen: in the fall/winter wash and DC once a week, m& s 3x a week then I bun or flat iron every week. In the summer I co-wash 2x a week. I do henna but not on a regular schedule. 

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:  not really sure. Right now my hair is at the top of my bra, but I do need a good trim.

Natural/Relaxed/Other: I'm almost 2 years into transitioning, but I still prefer to wear my hair straight. 

Tips/Tricks: Issues or difficulties you're having: I need to m&s more often and get on a protein schedule. I need more hair styles that don't involve heat. I don't really care for twist outs or braid outs. I've never worn a wig or had a weave, but considering both. I need a wig 101 video. 


20perlz ail221 amazonvirgin Americka Anailuj angelhairtype4 Ann0804 Anticipatience08 beautyintheyes blazingthru blueberryd brown_skin_poppin caliscurls Canadiangirl123 candie19 Ceemarie82 Celesti chassiecrane CrissieD CurliDiva Damaged but not out DanceOnTheSkylines davisbr88 Dayna910 dicapr DoDo dollface0023 Dove56 DrC Duchess007 elise805 ezina felic1 Fenaxa Fhrizzball fifigirl Fine 4s Firstborn2 Froreal3 goingBack2black greenbees grownupnai havilland honeyhair87 Ijanei Iluvsmuhgrass ImanAdero IronButterfly IslandMummy itismehmmkay iVR jade998 JEMmedia jnel29 JosieLynn jprayze JustGROWwithIt kapriss_des_iles KaramelDiva1978 karlajamaica keranikki khadicurls Killahkurlz kinky curlygenie krissyhair leogirl321 Lexsmarie lexxi lisanaturally llan longhairdreaming lovemyhair247 Loving[/QUOTE]


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2013)

I think I will start incorporating a modified Crown & Glory method. So far this set of twists has held up better than the others. I think it's because they are smaller with braided roots, but not mini. I will try to leave them in for 2 - 3 more weeks. I will do another set at the end of the month and try to keep them in until the end of the year just in time for the new year. I already moisturize and seal in my twists every other day, but now I'm going to also shampoo/co-cleanse them and Dc in them as well. Everything seems to be easier in twists too.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 9, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I already moisturize and seal in my twists every other day, but now I'm going to also shampoo/co-cleanse them and Dc in them as well. Everything seems to be easier in twists too.



I totally agree!  


My twists don't want to hold up very long tho. Random hairs come loose and have a tangle party. :-/ 2 weeks max.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JosieLynn (Nov 9, 2013)

Duchess007 bdg0005 have either of you thought of making your wigs? I thought it would be really hard, but if you know how to do a sew-in you can make a wig, and buy hair for a decent price off aliexpress.com


----------



## JosieLynn (Nov 9, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I think I will start incorporating a modified *Crown & Glory method.* So far this set of twists has held up better than the others. I think it's because they are smaller with braided roots, but not mini. I will try to leave them in for 2 - 3 more weeks. I will do another set at the end of the month and try to keep them in until the end of the year just in time for the new year. I already moisturize and seal in my twists every other day, but now I'm going to also shampoo/co-cleanse them and Dc in them as well. Everything seems to be easier in twists too.



What's the crown and glory method???


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 10, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> I totally agree!
> 
> 
> My twists don't want to hold up very long tho. Random hairs come loose and have a tangle party. :-/ 2 weeks max.
> ...



This has happened to me as well. I braided the roots this time, so it seems to help a lot. Some hairs still came loose, but I think it has more to do with how I rub my scalp a lot for my growth aides. 



JosieLynn said:


> What's the crown and glory method???



It is when you wear your hair in braid extensions for retention.  This was the original regimen. Now ppl do it in their own hair, wigs, weaves etc. You still wash, DC, and moisturize with a braid spray. I will use my own hair in twists. Usually my twists don't hold up more than two weeks. But I will try to keep this set in longer than that. We'll see.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 10, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Duchess007 bdg0005 have either of you thought of making your wigs? I thought it would be really hard, but if you know how to do a sew-in you can make a wig, and buy hair for a decent price off aliexpress.com



I've actually been thinking about this a lot, but I worry about how expensive a  mistake could be if I try to DIY. Plus I've never had a weave or worn a wig. I know how a sew-in is done in theory... 

And then I hear about hair nits and fungus that people find in their weave hair and I'm like, "back to kanekalon braids!"  

Been doing these myself since I was a teenager:






















I braid and boil and end up with some texture. 







That's as adventurous as I've gotten so far. I REALLY want a u part and I've seen some really cute pre-made ones. But I'm convinced the death worm is in each and every hair. :-/





http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1099995050.html


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice pix D007!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 10, 2013)

You're a good braider! Duchess007. I've been doing my own braids since I was a teen as well. I've done pretty much everything myself except fancy cornrows.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 10, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> You're a good braider! Duchess007. I've been doing my own braids since I was a teen as well. I've done pretty much everything myself except fancy cornrows.



Thanks, Froreal3! I can't do cornrows very well. They would be good enough to go under a weave or wig, but not for public consumption. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 10, 2013)

^^^^My cornrows on myself aren't great. On my daughter, they're good. IDK why that is.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Nov 10, 2013)

Checking in …

That was one hell of a hiatus! Happy to be back and sharing updates with y'all.  My hair is still in a PS (Marley Twists) and I'm applying my sulfur mix often.  I am cowashing once a week to keep my hair happy and my scalp right.  Exercising has helped tremendously with growth, too.  So much so that I have to continue if I want my hair to grow how I would like it to grow … exercise is good for you and all that but after a month or two, I'm over it.

Someone asked (like in October, ha!) what was a good way to encourage growth/enhance retention to get longer hair (excuse the paraphrase.)  For me, it is truly protective styling.  I learned that this is true, for me, after spending 6-9 months with loose hair … I had lots of breakage, dried out strands and the like (hair is type 4, fine.) Even with gentle treatment and making sure that I wasn't in my head too much, I had setbacks.  There are some who can run combs through their hair daily, flat iron weekly, never do a protein treatment/deep condition and make it to longer lengths with ease … unfortunately, I'm not able to do that.  I couldn't get away with roller setting without my hair snapping off , that was the final straw for me and back to braids I went.

As much as I would love to have my fro out or to try out new updos, I'm keeping my hair braided up (crown and glory chile) until the last week of December 2015.  To make it through, I keep telling myself that it don't mean a thang if I ain't got that swang!

I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 10, 2013)

IA NaturalfienD- Protective styles are great. 

Out styles actually worked well for me when my hair was under 9 inches. I wore the heck out of my WNG and puffs. Then I went to protective styles and that pushed me to 17 inches (annnddd neglect set in and I'm back to BSB and have been hovering here since 2012 erplexed). I'm back in protective styles with *proper* care.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Nov 10, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> IA NaturalfienD- Protective styles are great.
> 
> Out styles actually worked well for me when my hair was under 9 inches. I wore the heck out of my WNG and puffs. Then I went to protective styles and that pushed me to 17 inches (annnddd neglect set in and I'm back to BSB and have been hovering here since 2012 erplexed). I'm back in protective styles with proper care.



You have given me soooo much hope!!! Protective styling got you to 17 inches?! Yes please!!!  If you gained that kind of length before, I know you can do it again (and more) with ease … you know what to expect and how to get there.  I'm cheering for you girlfriend and thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello ladies,  I hope you enjoyed your weekend. I am suppose to take my hair out this coming week,  But I think I will wait four more weeks.  I have a lot to do for school and hair isn't top on my list.  

Thank you ladies for keeping this challenge going. In four weeks you just might grow tired of my presence. .lol..

One of the first styles I look forward to doing is s curlformers set.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Ladies, checking in, not much is going on with me. My hair is on cruise control and I like it that way. Adding Fenugreek to my reggie has been a lifesaver! I'm in a braided bun for the next 2weeks. Once I take this down I will do a hard protein and back to bunning I go.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 11, 2013)

I just trimmed my hair after my stylist only trimmed the bottom layer last week. 

I actually did a pretty good job. In gonna try to rock out with this press for another week and then I'm going to do a GOOD deep conditioner. I might do a strong protein followed up by a moisturizing one.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks NaturalfienD!We'll get there together.  I'm so ready to get over this hump. Consistency and simplicity are key but I haven't been taking my own advice. I'm trying to get back to the length I was earlier in the year and then grow from there. I've trimmed in April and September trying to get rid of damage. I want a good start for 2014.

Picture: Jan/February 2013. I'll have a starting pic for this challenge at the end of December.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 11, 2013)

Firstborn2 said:


> Hi Ladies, checking in, not much is going on with me. My hair is on cruise control and I like it that way. Adding Fenugreek to my reggie has been a lifesaver! I'm in a braided bun for the next 2weeks. Once I take this down I will do a hard protein and back to bunning I go.



Firstborn2 how do you use Fenugreek and what has done for your hair?


----------



## NaturalfienD (Nov 11, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> Thanks NaturalfienD!We'll get there together.  …



Yessss!! 

Teamwork makes the dream work … ^.^


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 11, 2013)

Has anyone used Cantu Shea Butter's Moisturizing Curl Activator Cream?  

I used to use their Leave In Conditioning Hair Repair Cream when my hair was shorter. 


I just want to perfect a wash and go is all. And not have to worry about extreme tangling. I feel like if I just get the right product I might be able to get 2 day hair lol. 

So anyone tried it?


----------



## TheRealMe (Nov 11, 2013)

CHANGE UP!

I randomly decided to braid up!

I bought a few packages of kanekalon hair days ago and started braiding. TOOK FOREVER  or so it felt, but I'm done and it was worth it!

I'm liking it. Yup, still gonna wash and condition. I think I will focus on deep protein treatments and using a spray bottle concoction to keep my braids moisturized. It's going to be very simple for a while. Gonna try and get 2 months out of them. Re-braid my edges if I need. Style cost me about $11. Can't beat that.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 11, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> Firstborn2 how do you use Fenugreek and what has done for your hair?



loulou82
I mix 1/2cup of fenugreek tea with a lil rose water and conditioner and let it sit on my head for a few hours. It gives unbelievable slip, it has strengthen my hair and has virutally stopped my shedding. I'm in love with Fenugreek!

ETA: Here is the thread with some really great tips.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=697429


----------



## divatee08 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi,

I'd like to join in! I've lurked for a while and decided to join this forum.

My hair hasn't seen a relaxer for at least 4 - 5 years. I was a press n curl gal til I discovered the WONDERS OF THE WEAVE 

I wore weaves and braids alternately for the past 3 years until last April I recognized that I was causing serious damage my 'fronts' (I loved my flat iron). I decided to take out the weave to see what my actual hair texture was 

Since then, I've gotten great results. My bangs are now CL and the rest of my hair is between SL and APL. My avatar is a selfie back in April (I think day 2 of operation Free My Hair).

My Reggie:

Wash: 1x per week w/ DIY mud wash or Boobeam poo bar (like shealoe and the ayurvedic one). I pre poo with condish mixed with coconut oil and evoo or argan oil.

DC: 1x per week after wash. Usually DIY. Lately I've been using silicon (bamboo) mix & kanechon (aloe) with added kokum butter and other oils + proteins (goat milk powder, coconut milk, eggs - I have very fine hair)

Co-wash: 1x per week with DIY ayurvedic mix ala Anita Grant deep condish or Organix Macadamia Oil or Tressemme Naturals mixed with 'something'

Henna/indigo 1x per month, ayurvedic powders 2+x per month

Moisturize daily w/H2o and/or Kimmaytube mix

I am a WNG girl, twist/braid outs make my hair look stringy. I do use curlformers and will do occasional buns or the 'tuck n roll' as my PS. I don't want to go back to braids and weaves for now.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 12, 2013)

TheRealMe said:


> CHANGE UP!
> 
> I randomly decided to braid up!
> 
> ...



TheRealMe, what kindof conditioner will u be using for ur braids? I just finished braiding my hair too & also plan on keeping them in for about 2mths. When I had my sengelese twist & used thicker conditioner, I noticed it was harder to wash out the conditioner. Do u still DC while in braids?


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 12, 2013)

Current length: APL (as at August 2013, haven’t done a length check till dec 2013 when I relax hair)
Ultimate length : Waist length by Jan 2015
Relaxed hair
Regimen: Relax every 4 months (this might change to 6 months next year)
Wash every week with moisturizing shampoo; clarify once a month with chelating shampoo
Condition- with every wash. Interchange between mild protein treatment and moisturizing conditioner. Every 6 weeks I use aphogee 2 step treatment
From week 6-8 depending on growth I start cowashing hair
Braid between week 10-11 when hair is becoming unmanageable.
Inches to waist length: I really do not know as I avoid measuring hair in inches in order not to get manic about my hair growth.
Tips/tricks: I use Njoy’s sulphur growth oil (been using it since august 2013), everyday. I do ghe about 3-5 times a week depending on how I feel. This week I started doing it for 2 hours daily (don’t know what good it was but I can swear my braids feel so soft and moisturized these days)
I do inversions every month with hot oil (heat njoy’s oil) for a week. I’m on my second month
I take 5000mg of Biotin every night
I drink gallons of water these days.
Issues: None at the moment. I try to do a lot of research as I am hair obsessed and I avoid anything that will give a setback. I also research every product I use completely as I think I’ll break down if I have a setback


----------



## Napp (Nov 12, 2013)

So far I like wearing the sock bun, it helped to keep my ends stretched unlike my regular buns. Hopefully sock buns will get me past SL


----------



## TheRealMe (Nov 12, 2013)

pelohello said:


> TheRealMe, what kindof conditioner will u be using for ur braids? I just finished braiding my hair too & also plan on keeping them in for about 2mths. When I had my sengelese twist & used thicker conditioner, I noticed it was harder to wash out the conditioner. Do u still DC while in braids?



Yes I do. Mostly protein. I figure strengthening my hair as it holds a bit extra weight is helpful in the long run. I wore b2b braids for almost 10 months some time back and the protein treatments aided excellently. 

I make my own DCs with protein. There are many types. Sometimes I use the classic mayo/egg conditioner, add a bit of EVOO and honey. It can be kind of thick, but that depends on the amount of ingredients you use so you can alter that based on your needs. I apply thin layer (less is more on most occasions for me) to the hair shaft only, not scalp, not ends of extensions. Rise out with cool water. Take your time with the rinsing process. After all, our hair is bound in synthetic braids.

Sometimes I just add an egg to one of my fav conditioner. Can be creamy, as most conditioner are (partly because of the "alcohols" used in the ingredients). I usually rinse in cool temp water anyhow, but with egg it is vital that you do, always.

I don't really have a step by step routine or product I will follow every week. I just do what I feel my hair needs, when it needs. My hair retains well with protein, and it'll be strong for the take down process. And let's not forget trusty YouTube, also providing other creative ideas. I hope this answered your question.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 12, 2013)

I loveeeeee my braids. It feels sooo good not to have to prep my hair for a braidout or worry how my hair is gonna look for work after an intense cardio session


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 12, 2013)

divatee08 Welcome to the Board and the challenge! 

Thanks for the info Firstborn2.


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 13, 2013)

Current length: Approaching APL
Ultimate length : Waist length by Jan 2015
Relaxed hair
Regimen: I am still working on my stretching system.  Currently relax about every 9 weeks
I wash or cowash twice a week.  Prepoo with fenugreek, marshmallow root and slippery elm, oil of choice, AOHSR, honey, Rooibos, oolong and/or black tea (covers my greys nicely).  Air dry, roller set and the occasional blow out once air dried.  Buns are easy and often.
Tips/tricks: Currently using Naptural85's hair and body oil to seal daily with Vo5 or Neutrogena Triple Moisture leaveIn.  Aphogee 2 minute very 2-3 weeks and as a mid step during relaxer
I do inversions every month with hot oil (Shea butter, coconut oil, jojoba oil and sulphur mix) for a week. I’m on my second month
I may start back on Biotin and MSM but I only want hair to grow in my head.  Vitamins make hair grow e-ver-y-where in me and I don't like that so much.
Issues: None currently since I figured out the Aphogee 2 minute is a must every few weeks when cowashing twice weekly.  I haven't trimmed in 3 months and my ends are good, so I will stay away from the scissors until it is a requirement. knock on wood...


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 13, 2013)

fifigirl said:


> Current length: APL (as at August 2013, haven’t done a length check till dec 2013 when I relax hair) Ultimate length : Waist length by Jan 2015 Relaxed hair Regimen: Relax every 4 months (this might change to 6 months next year) Wash every week with moisturizing shampoo; clarify once a month with chelating shampoo Condition- with every wash. Interchange between mild protein treatment and moisturizing conditioner. Every 6 weeks I use aphogee 2 step treatment From week 6-8 depending on growth I start cowashing hair Braid between week 10-11 when hair is becoming unmanageable. Inches to waist length: I really do not know as I avoid measuring hair in inches in order not to get manic about my hair growth. Tips/tricks: I use Njoy’s sulphur growth oil (been using it since august 2013), everyday. I do ghe about 3-5 times a week depending on how I feel. This week I started doing it for 2 hours daily (don’t know what good it was but I can swear my braids feel so soft and moisturized these days) I do inversions every month with hot oil (heat njoy’s oil) for a week. I’m on my second month I take 5000mg of Biotin every night I drink gallons of water these days. Issues: None at the moment. I try to do a lot of research as I am hair obsessed and I avoid anything that will give a setback. I also research every product I use completely as I think I’ll break down if I have a setback


We have a similar check in, may be hair twins....


----------



## MissGomes (Nov 13, 2013)

I would like to join if its not too late.  I'll update my info later this evening.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm in 


*Ultimate Goal:* WL
*Regimen: *I haven't been taking my vits. I have 1 1/2 packs of Viviscal and I just ordered Biotin 7500 mcgs so I will consistently take my vits . I'm thinking about trying Hair Finity once I finish up Viviscal not sure yet. I will deep condition once a week, co wash once a week when I'm 8 weeks post relaxed. I will either bun or pull my hair back into a ponytail and baggie my ends. Do a hot oil treatment monthly. That's all I can think of now. I'm not going to start back going overboard buying different things. I'm going to keep it simple.
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *6-I'm 3 to 4 inches from full mb then I will need 3 to 4 more inches to be WL.
*Issues or difficulties you're having:* None but if I can thicken my sides up that would be saweet. Let's get it growing


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 13, 2013)

tsmith...are you short?


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 13, 2013)

5 "4 Froreal3 why you ask?


----------



## SophieDulce (Nov 13, 2013)

I wanna join, ill post a pic soon when I get my hair flat ironed.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 13, 2013)

tsmith because you have similar measurement to me and a couple other shorter ladies.  I'm 5'2" 

5'4" isn't short to me though.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 13, 2013)

@Froreal3 5 "4 to 5 "5 is average height lol but I'm currently 13 inches and my hair is touching the top part of my bra. I did a trim last week. I had my guy measure how many inches I have to get to MB and he said 3 but I threw in another inch to make it full mb now from there I have about 3 or 4 more inches to go to WL.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, you're average height.  

tsmith I have 6 inches to go and my hair is only 11 inches, so it makes sense that we both have six inches to go since you're a couple inches taller. Your WL must be around 19 inches. Mine is around 17. I also have another 3 inches to MBL...and I aint throwin in no other inch.  Soon as one hair touches, I'm claiming! 

Good luck! You don't have much longer to go at all.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 13, 2013)

I plan on massaging my scalp tonight for my inversion. I finanlly found a comfortable way to set my hair for the night. Before I was setting my hair in two braids. Now I just put my braids in a low bun and put a scarf on.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 13, 2013)

Froreal3 I actually have 3 inches to MB as well lol so yep our journey is similiar and yes I'm waist length at 19 inches. HHJ!!


----------



## sgold04 (Nov 15, 2013)

So I said I would be more active on LHCF, but I realized I can't with my school and work schedule, but here is a hair update (I hope I am attaching the pictures correctly).  I straightened my hair on Oct. 23rd.  The stylist did a trim, but it was very necessary.  I straighten my hair 2-3 times a year.  I am about 7 inches away from waist length.


----------



## Sholapie (Nov 15, 2013)

Gorgeous hair! Ceemarie82 

I think I'm going to stop cowashing and just use less shampoo or start doing prepoos. I noticed build up on my scalp, I don't think I'm doing it right :/


----------



## Guinan (Nov 16, 2013)

Sholapie said:


> Gorgeous hair! Ceemarie82
> 
> I think I'm going to stop cowashing and just use less shampoo or start doing prepoos. I noticed build up on my scalp, I don't think I'm doing it right :/



Sholapie, that's the main reason why I stopped cowashing so often. I usually cowash once a week; on Thursdays and shampoo on Sundays. I can't just exclusively cowash.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 16, 2013)

Spritzing my braids 2day with water & sealing with olive oil. I think I'll go ahead and do my inversion too.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 16, 2013)

Just put some conditioner in my hair. The press is over. About to try this wash n go thing. See how it works. Otherwise these products go back to the store!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 16, 2013)

Sholapie, try coating your hair with conditioner and then using a pointy squirt bottle to put diluted shampoo on your scalp, massage your scalp then rinse the everything off. Has been working for me 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Just took down two week old twists, finger detangled with coconut oil and left it in under a plastic cap for an over night prepoo.

Tomorrow I will shampoo, protein treatment, DC, moisturize, seal and style in twists for another two weeks.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 17, 2013)

So... I washed my hair could've done a better deep conditioning treatment, but oh well. 

And my curls have loosened. So I know I need to up my protein treatments. I thing it could be a combination of the highlights and the press, BUT it's not too bad or noticeable to others. 

But! I have finally gotten the wash and go! And I'm on second day hair?! Who AM I?

I used Shea Moisture's curl and style milk (not heavy enough just as a leave in) and I used 3 Sisters of Natural curling Gelo. My hair looks so good still!

I will never have hair that isn't big, but that is JUST fine by me.


----------



## Napp (Nov 17, 2013)

I just moisturized my hair with  new moisturizer. So far i like results. I also like how easy my hair is to manage in mini twists. I think i might keep this set in for the winter.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sholapie said:


> Gorgeous hair! Ceemarie82
> 
> I think I'm going to stop cowashing and just use less shampoo or start doing prepoos. I noticed build up on my scalp, I don't think I'm doing it right :/



I like to do a mud wash every other weekend; that seems to help with the buildup. Also ACV rinses.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 17, 2013)

What is your new moisturizer Napp?


----------



## Napp (Nov 17, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> What is your new moisturizer Napp?



Its La brasiliana dieci. Its technically a leave in. It reminds me of s curl or Hawaiian silky but without a greasy feel. I can't wait to try it with a wash n go. It makes my hair feel smooth and silky.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 18, 2013)

Hola Bonitas, 

I am winding down slowly the semester's end and I have decided not to remove the braids until the ending of semester. 

I am anxious to see what is going on under these braids. I am washing with Wen, and Shea Moisture Cleansing Conditioner... and using the moisture spray for Karens Beautiful Body...


----------



## chickory_bee (Nov 19, 2013)

Ultimate Goal: Waist Length
Regimen: I recently decided to start wearing my hair so I wash weekly and twist it up.  I don't use shampoos, but co-wash (or use Wen), apply a treatment overnight (alternate weekly between protein and my honey & heavy whipping cream mask) and then in the morning, rinse, spray with Aveeno leave in, slather with S-Curl, seal with Brahmi and twist up for the week. 
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 10
Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural
Tips/Tricks: I have finally gotten to the point where my hair doesn't shrink back up into my scalp so I can wear it without too much of challenge.  Also I am now working in a relaxed work environment so there is less pressure to manipulate my hair.  I anticipate my edges loving me the most!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 19, 2013)

I am in. If I don't make WL by the end of 2015 I don't deserve to keep my hair! I'm like 2-4 inches from claiming SL so I think I can do it. I'm in the process of making changes to my regimen to include ayurvedic stuff so closer to January I will post my stats with a pic and my reggie. One thing will never change. Pre-pooing with tea and a creamy DC. My holy grail technique! I originally thought MBL would be my ultimate goal but I want to see if I can do it! Then decide what I wanna do.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I am in. If I don't make WL by the end of 2015 I don't deserve to keep my hair! I'm like 2-4 inches from claiming SL so I think I can do it. I'm in the process of making changes to my regimen to include *ayurvedic stuff* so closer to January I will post my stats with a pic and my reggie. One thing will never change. Pre-pooing with tea and a creamy DC. My holy grail technique! I originally thought MBL would be my ultimate goal but I want to see if I can do it! Then decide what I wanna do.


 
Hi Babygrowth. EnExitStageLeft started a thread titled *The Pro's and Con's of Ayurveda.* I think you may be interested.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 19, 2013)

jbwphoto1 said:


> Hi Babygrowth. EnExitStageLeft started a thread titled The Pro's and Con's of Ayurveda. I think you may be interested.



Yep. That's what made me even more positive that it should be in my regimen permanently.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I am in. If I don't make WL by the end of 2015 I don't deserve to keep my hair! I'm like 2-4 inches from claiming SL so I think I can do it. I'm in the process of making changes to my regimen to include *ayurvedic stuff* so closer to January I will post my stats with a pic and my reggie. One thing will never change. Pre-pooing with tea and a creamy DC. My holy grail technique! I originally thought MBL would be my ultimate goal but I want to see if I can do it! Then decide what I wanna do.


 
I see you already found the thread!


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 20, 2013)

It's been about 2 weeks since I implemented a skin/HAIR/ nails "diet" and I see good improvement in my skin so far. My nails are growing nicely but I've been slacking on their maintenance. We'll see what my hair growth is in 3-6 months.

1. Water
2. Green Smoothie
3. Vitamins
4. Green Vibrance Powder (mixed with orange juice and MSM powder)


----------



## Guinan (Nov 20, 2013)

Checking in. I spritz my braids this morning with my leave-in mixture and sealed with Olive oil. I might have to wash my hair sooner than later. My goal was to wait until the 1st week of December to wash my hair but my scalp is very itchy.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 20, 2013)

angelhairtype4 said:


> @JustGROWwithIt
> 
> The stores where I am carry nothing...
> I buy my Rhassoul clay off ebay from "thepurpleyam". I substitue the other ingredients for what I already have.


 
Thanks angelhairtype4.  I've added thepurpleyam to my saved sellers.  I'll compare the prices and s/h costs to hennasooq and start making some decisions.


----------



## krissyhair (Nov 20, 2013)

I got nothing to report. But I have been reading all the updates in this thread. It makes my day go by quicker.:heart2:


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 20, 2013)

I think inversion gave me good results. If I continue to do inversion and get these same results, I will reach WL much sooner than I thought!


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey everyone hows it going?  I have just joined the inversion challenge so hopefully I will get some good results as I've been toying with the idea for a while. 

So I tried straightening my hair and it was going great but it lasted all of 10 minutes before it started to revert. I wanted to straighten so I could do a length check meh I'll try again at the weekend.  Mt straighteners were on 200° not the highest but hot enough and I used heat protectant but dunno where I'm going wrong.  Errm beats me any ideas?!! 


Anyways apart from that all good, how are you ladies?


----------



## MsJamerican (Nov 20, 2013)

today I had to wash my hair because my scalp was irritated. I had so much breakage too. 

I prepood with hot six oil (it was rubbish, I will not repurchase this again). Then used my clay wash, rinsed, applied Aphogee 2 minute. I left it on a lot longer than 2 minutes. I also went under the dryer with it. When I rinsed it out my hair felt so soft and silkier than normal. The breakage cut down a bit. I might have to dust my hair later.


----------



## ojemba (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Ladies, 

Even thou I live in the Virgin Islands I've chosen to wear wigs for the rest of year as my protective styles. I actually got my own hair braided in a beehive about 2 weeks ago. I sewed on a weave cap to preserve the cornrows. I plan to keep the beehive for 11 weeks. 
I will be washing and deep conditioning and steaming every 2 weeks. Every day I spritz with water/conditioner mix then spritz with oil mix to seal. I also apply jbco to my scalp and massage. 
 I’m switching up between my rpgshow wig and another homemade wig I made with kinky curly onychair. I’m looking for a short sexy wig to add to my rotation. 
Giving my hair a break and hoping for great retention – I plan to remove the beehive January 19.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 21, 2013)

Took out my twists for a twist out bun for the next few days until next time I wash. Nice to switch it up sometimes.


----------



## Napp (Nov 21, 2013)

i realized that for me moisturizing daily is unnecessary


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Nov 22, 2013)

I just came to a conclusion that my hair's relationship with braided extensions has ran its course. I get so bored with the look of them within a week's time. I keep them in for way too long and I feel like that's stunting my hair's growth. I plan on taking out these 4 month old braids (yuck  ) and installing Havana/Marley twists in a couple days I want to keep those in until the end of finals week. 

It may sound silly but I feel like by choosing not to wear braids anymore that I'm breaking up with someone.  I don't remember one year in my life that I did not have a head full of braids (I'm 18) but I ready to start a new journey with my hair and self  so the braids gotta go!!!


----------



## tasha5951 (Nov 23, 2013)

I took my sew in out on Thursday night, detangled (olive oil was so helpful!!), deep conditioned over night then shampooed, blow dried, flat ironed etc.  I haven't had a relaxer since June so, I have an appointment for one on Tuesday.  Right now I *think* I'm finally Mid back length BUT, I need a trim in a major way (probably at least 1/2") So, we'll see where I end up after Tuesday.

I'm planning on getting my sew in reinstalled the Sunday after Thanksgiving so, I'd like to do a good protein treatment on that Saturday.  

Hiding my hair in a sew in has done wonders!! I was stuck at APL/BSB for a long time and, having my hair in sew ins for the last 5 months really helped me over that hump!!


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Nov 23, 2013)

Took down my mini twists. I think its been 3 weeks almost a month. I made my mud wash to thick, so I have some residue left on my scalp. I'm wearing my hair in a wash in go anyway so I'll just wash again tomorrow. Its been pretty cold. So I'll be keeping my styles pretty simple. Wash n gos, roll n tucks, buns, basically just keeping my hair off my shoulders. 
Hope I can make bsl by the end of December. If I do..I am going to do my first straight length check. Searching for a good flat iron.


----------



## Napp (Nov 23, 2013)

I took down my mini  twist because they were tangling. I decided to comb out my hair and make a low braid. Im surprised i can make one! I will wear my hair like this for a while. i hope i can retain length this way.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 23, 2013)

Washed my hair. 

Used As I Am Coconut CoWash
My conditioner mix (I mixed like 5 conditioners and honey together and used a mask)

Washed it out and used ApHogee green tea and keratin spray, sealed with safflower oil and twisted with my Shea butter mix. 

I love chunky twists. They make great twist outs.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 23, 2013)

Moisturized and sealed my cornrows with Komaaza Care Shea Lotion, an oil mix, and avocado butter mix.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> Washed my hair.
> 
> Used As I Am Coconut CoWash
> My conditioner mix (I mixed like 5 conditioners and honey together and used a mask)
> ...



How is the As I Am Coconut Cowash ImanAdero? Does it have any slip?


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2013)

angelhairtype4 said:


> Took down my mini twists. I think its been 3 weeks almost a month. I made my mud wash to thick, so I have some residue left on my scalp. I'm wearing my hair in a wash in go anyway so I'll just wash again tomorrow. Its been pretty cold. So I'll be keeping my styles pretty simple. Wash n gos, roll n tucks, buns, basically just keeping my hair off my shoulders.
> Hope I can make bsl by the end of December. If I do..I am going to do my first straight length check. Searching for a good flat iron.



Your hair is really pretty angelhairtype4


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> How is the As I Am Coconut Cowash ImanAdero? Does it have any slip?



Froreal3 I like it. I wouldn't say it has Slip because I don't use it to detangled so I don't really use it for slip, but my hair doesn't feel stripped after using it which is good. I like it, but probably wouldn't buy it again only because it costs too much in my area.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 24, 2013)

Hola Bonitas,

I have started to break these braids down already. Half the back will be out today and the rest by Wednesday.

I have also decided to weave it up for the first time in over a decade. I made the appointment already. 

I haven't seen any real growth as of yet, and the husband confirmed it. I hope by 2015 I am swinging some long and strong hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 24, 2013)

How many of you are taking advantage of the sales for this Friday and what are you stocking up on?


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 24, 2013)

Nothing exciting going on here. I did a much needed shampoo wash last night. My scalp feels so much better. I am finally seeing some growth but I know that I have been very lazy with caring for my hair. This winter hasn't been that cold yet so my laziness hasn't been detrimental just yet. 
Still, I feel like I need to change things up. Having  an eczema flare up on my scalp means I need to be more careful with what I use so I will be switching to bi-weekly cowashes instead of my usual weekly shampoo. I hope this helps.



JJamiah said:


> How many of you are taking advantage of the sales for this Friday and what are you stocking up on?


I was going to buy some hair stuff but I recently found that I already had a stash stowed away.  Instead I am going to buy a new laptop.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 24, 2013)

I feel like I might need to go back to Sulfate shampoos. 

My scalp just doesn't feel clean. Either that or I just need to rinse better?

I dunno I just think my scalp feels like there's build up already, but I haven't even worked out since washing.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 24, 2013)

Meritamen said:


> Nothing exciting going on here. I did a much needed shampoo wash last night. My scalp feels so much better. I am finally seeing some growth but I know that I have been very lazy with caring for my hair. This winter hasn't been that cold yet so my laziness hasn't been detrimental just yet.
> Still, I feel like I need to change things up. Having an eczema flare up on my scalp means I need to be more careful with what I use so I will be switching to bi-weekly cowashes instead of my usual weekly shampoo. I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> I was going to buy some hair stuff but I recently found that I already had a stash stowed away.  Instead I am going to buy a new laptop.


 

Meritamen I use to use the Amla Oil for my sons psoriasis. It might help with the eczema. 
Exactly my stash is a lot already so I might be passing it by.


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 24, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> @Meritamen I use to use the Amla Oil for my sons psoriasis. It might help with the eczema.
> Exactly my stash is a lot already so I might be passing it by.


Thanks JJamiah. I have been meaning to buy some more herbs to make newer oil infuses. I will add amla to my list as well as calendula. Did the amla help the psoriasis to heal or did it just stop itchiness?


----------



## greenbees (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm trying the inversion method. I don't think I'm doing it right though but that's because I only tilt my head off the side of my bed because if I try to bring my head all the way down, or go upside down on my head I get very dizzy. I want to see if this really brings an inch of growth.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 24, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> I feel like I might need to go back to Sulfate shampoos.  My scalp just doesn't feel clean. Either that or I just need to rinse better?  I dunno I just think my scalp feels like there's build up already, but I haven't even worked out since washing.



I use Lush Fair Trade Honey shampoo to clarify once a month. It has a sodium laureth sulfate,  but it doesn't leave my hair dry and crunchy. It feels clean and normal, for lack of a better word.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 24, 2013)

Alternating between co-cleansing and co-washing, with a quick conditioning and detangling session weekly. I have been stretching with Curlformers for about 3 weeks now and that has been working very well. I have been protective styling with buns and crown braids etc, but definitely not low manipulation because I have been enjoying styling my hair daily. 

Still clarifying and deep conditioning 1x a month as normal. 

Overall seeing progress and my hair is behaving and that feels good. I will trim about 0.5-1 inch next week and hopefully not trim again until June 2014.

Trying to stick to the same set of products for all of 2014 so I have been using up non-staples in creative ways or giving things away. I will be done my last non-staple item next week. I will be picking up just one item for BF and I am stocked up for next year. I may run out of rinse out conditioners mid year, but I will replace them then. 

That is all. On my way to W-Hip in 2015. My first flat iron will be September 2015, five years after my last relaxer.


----------



## krissyhair (Nov 24, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Alternating between co-cleansing and co-washing, with a quick conditioning and detangling session weekly. I have been stretching with Curlformers for about 3 weeks now and that has been working very well. I have been protective styling with buns and crown braids etc, but definitely not low manipulation because I have been enjoying styling my hair daily.
> 
> Still clarifying and deep conditioning 1x a month as normal.
> 
> ...



What's the difference between Co washing and Co cleansing?


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 24, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> How many of you are taking advantage of the sales for this Friday and what are you stocking up on?



I'm getting a few things from Hairveda only this time.
Vatika Frosting (2) 
Almond Glaze (1) 
Amala Cream Rinse (2)
Cocasta Shikakai Oil (2) 
Whipped Clouds (1) 

Oh I did pick up some Oyin Hair Dew & Bee Mine Luscious from Curlmart. I'm done with leave ins for a while now.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 24, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> What's the difference between Co washing and Co cleansing?



Co cleansers have mild surfactants mixed with conditioning agents. Products like Ouidad Curl CoWash (HG for me), Curl Junkie Daily Fix, DevaCurl No Poo etc. For cowashing, I just use a conditioner.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 24, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I'm getting a few things from Hairveda only this time. Vatika Frosting (2) Almond Glaze (1) Amala Cream Rinse (2) Cocasta Shikakai Oil (2) Whipped Clouds (1)  Oh I did pick up some Oyin Hair Dew & Bee Mine Luscious from Curlmart. I'm done with leave ins for a while now.



Let me know how you like the Oyin Hair Dew. I used it to today after a long time and just reminded how much I love it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ogoma ^^I got it because you and so many others love it. I can't wait to try. My hair isn't too picky, but I wear twists and I think that skews my understanding of what keeps my hair moist. Twists hold the moisture in pretty much regardless and I think that's why my hair has been able to thrive. It is rarely out of a protective styke. However I want to be able to truly gauge how long these leave ins/moisturizers keep my hair moist. I'm hoping narrowing down will help curb my minor pjism.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 24, 2013)

My BF list keeps changing as I re-evaluate my stash. But it's all about moisture . So far on the list:

*Hattache*
DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
Shescentit Coco Creme Leave In Conditioner

*Purabody Naturals*
Murumuru Milk Moisturizer (4)
Chocolate Smoothie Conditioner

*Silk Dreams*
Destination Hydration
Shea Wheat Deux
Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner

and I'm debating whether or not to get SD Vanilla Silk


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 24, 2013)

loulou82 Ummm you need to get the Vanilla Silk if you want moisture.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 24, 2013)

I always start off gently detangling my hair, but by the time I get finish with the first section I'm tired and I want the whole process to be over! If I don't learn to be patient when it come to detangling, I'll never reach my goal


----------



## mscocopuff (Nov 25, 2013)

Just completed a sew in!  I plan on wearing this until after New Years.  Hopefully I will take it down to a surprise!  I think I may stick with this for the winter.

Nothing in life is to be feared.  It is only to be understood. ~ Marie Curie


----------



## Guinan (Nov 25, 2013)

Washed & DC my braids yesterday. My scalp feels soooo much better.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 25, 2013)

Froreal3 thanks for the suggestion. Have you tried the Shea What Deux? If I purchase SD VS then I will drop the Shea What Deux.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 26, 2013)

loulou82 I have tried SWDeux. I like the incredible moisture it gave me. The consistency is very thick and heavy. My strands are on the finer side. The VS gives just as much moisture for my hair and the consistency is not as thick. Good thing about the SWDeux is it is protein free. However even though the VS has a little protein, your hair wouldn't know it.


----------



## greenbees (Nov 26, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> and I'm debating whether or not to get SD Vanilla Silk



Get it, it's amazing!


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 26, 2013)

Froreal3 and greenbees

Darnit... two more thumbs up for VS. I guess I have to scoop them both up come Black Friday. 

Thanks ladies. My hair is doing very well with Naturelle Grow MRSEBC Conditioner but I need other options.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 26, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> Froreal3 and greenbees
> 
> Darnit... two more thumbs up for VS. I guess I have to scoop them both up come Black Friday.
> 
> Thanks ladies. My hair is doing very well with Naturelle Grow MRSEBC Conditioner but I need other options.



Go for it! My two staple lines was NG and SD for DC's. I need to stock up on NG actually.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 26, 2013)

I like NG's dcers too Babygrowth


----------



## greenbees (Nov 26, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> Froreal3 and greenbees
> 
> Darnit... two more thumbs up for VS. I guess I have to scoop them both up come Black Friday.
> 
> Thanks ladies. My hair is doing very well with Naturelle Grow MRSEBC Conditioner but I need other options.



loulou82, It's one of the best DCs I've used, hands down! I have fine strands and while this is a thick product, it doesn't weigh my hair down and gives sooo much moisture! 

And I LOVE the smell. I just got my two jars that I ordered (along with two more of Deep Conditioners from her line ) and I'm as happy as a clam.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 26, 2013)

greenbees I'm glad to hear it works on fine strands. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## MsJamerican (Nov 27, 2013)

dusted my ends yesterday. The feel soooo much better. I still dont know how I am going to style my hair for the winter without getting bored with it. Right now it's in 6 fat twists...not very appealing...


----------



## Guinan (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey ladies, any of yall use the fake curlformers brand? I don't remember the name of them but utuber naptural85, used the curlformer dupes and she stated that she liked the way the dupes made her hair straighter. I want to buy some curlfomers on BF, but if the knockoffs works the same; I'll buy them. I already have a pack of curlformers; but I need to purchase a 2nd pack


----------



## bdg0005 (Nov 27, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Hey ladies, any of yall use the fake curlformers brand? I don't remember the name of them but utuber naptural85, used the curlformer dupes and she stated that she liked the way the dupes made her hair straighter. I want to buy some curlfomers on BF, but if the knockoffs works the same; I'll buy them. I already have a pack of curlformers; but I need to purchase a 2nd pack


They work the same. I used mine for the first time on Sunday


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 27, 2013)

Can someone tell me what is SD Vanilla Silk? Thanks in advance.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 27, 2013)

tsmith 

SD Vanilla Silk is a moisturizing deep conditioner sold by Silk Dreams. It's proper name is Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream:

http://www.silkdreamshaircare.com/item_5/Vanilla-Silk-Cream-Moisture-Dream-8oz.16oz..htm


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2013)

tsmith said:


> Can someone tell me what is SD Vanilla Silk? Thanks in advance.





loulou82 said:


> tsmith
> 
> SD Vanilla Silk is a moisturizing deep conditioner sold by Silk Dreams. It's proper name is Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream:
> 
> http://www.silkdreamshaircare.com/item_5/Vanilla-Silk-Cream-Moisture-Dream-8oz.16oz..htm



Yes, and she's having a small Blk Friday sale going on

Enter Code PINKFRIDAY1 for 10% off orders up to $60
Enter Code PINKFRIDAY2 for $10 off orders of $60+
FREE SHIPPING on orders of $75+ (after discounts)
Offer Good on Friday November 29th and Saturday November 30th


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2013)

So I'm about done with my Blk Friday purchases. I just need to get Komaza Protein Strengthener.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Guinan (Nov 29, 2013)

I have yet to buy any hair products. I bought tons of makeup and perfume. Macy's is giving away a free perfume gift set if you spend over 97.00. I got my makeup done @ the MAC store. I only wanted to buy some blush, but the makeup look so good, I ended up buying, blush, mascara, foundation and lip gloss. 

I'll wait for cyber Monday to pick up some hair products.


----------



## Fenaxa (Nov 29, 2013)

Lol I meant to do this a long time ago.. 


Ultimate Goal: 
Layered mid-thigh length. Shortest layer I want at BCL. I love layers!

Regimen: 
Not set in stone: Steam in shower daily, co-wash daily or 4 times weekly, clarify/Hibiscus powder once monthly or whenever needed, ginger powder/cardamom once every two weeks, roobios tea rinse weekly. Olive oil/Peanut oil/Any other oil I can find rinse. Vaseline on my last 3" of ends. ACV rinses!

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 
8.5" for very full Waist Length, 6.5" to graze it.

Natural/Relaxed/Other: 
Natural

Tips/Tricks: 
Still figuring it out. 

Issues or difficulties you're having: 
Hmm.. Nothing serious. 

*will post picture at end of year*


----------



## polished07 (Nov 29, 2013)

Fenaxa said:


> Lol I meant to do this a long time ago..  Ultimate Goal: Layered mid-thigh length. Shortest layer I want at BCL. I love layers!  Regimen: Not set in stone: Steam in shower daily, co-wash daily or 4 times weekly, clarify/Hibiscus powder once monthly or whenever needed, ginger powder/cardamom once every two weeks, roobios tea rinse weekly. Olive oil/Peanut oil/Any other oil I can find rinse. Vaseline on my last 3" of ends. ACV rinses!  How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 8.5" for very full Waist Length, 6.5" to graze it.  Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural  Tips/Tricks: Still figuring it out.  Issues or difficulties you're having: Hmm.. Nothing serious.  *will post picture at end of year*




What does mid thigh and Bcl look like?


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 29, 2013)

My longest layer is now grazing APL so I know I'm making a little progress. I still have a longggg way to go but I'm confident I can make WL by 2015!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey everyone!  I haven't posted my official starting post with my pic and regimen, but I'm looking forward to growing together for the next 2 yrs or so!

I love this time of year bec it's when I stock up everything for the upcoming year!


----------



## Napp (Nov 29, 2013)

I straightened my hair and it looks like I am really far from apl. Hopefully I can reach apl by march or April.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 29, 2013)

Meritamen said:


> Thanks @JJamiah. I have been meaning to buy some more herbs to make newer oil infuses. I will add amla to my list as well as calendula. Did the amla help the psoriasis to heal or did it just stop itchiness?


 
Meritamen after he used it, he didn't have another episode for about 2 years and after that nothing so far and it has been about 2-3 years.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 30, 2013)

Just bought bentonite clay on amazon so I'm excited to try it on my face, on my hair...

I hope it gives me good results because my scalp just never feels all the way clean.


----------



## Fenaxa (Nov 30, 2013)

polished07

And BCL (butt crack length) would be just above tailbone length, right where your butt cheeks begin.. Lol. 
Another thing, if you have long arms, mid-thigh could technically be considered fingertip length. Anywhere after the first 3 inches of your thigh to maybe 4 inches above your knee.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 30, 2013)

About to prepoo my hair with some coconut oil right quick. I'll probably start now, so that by this evening I can just shampoo, DC, and apply my leave ins/sealants. I think I need a little protein boost, so I'll use a little Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin spray before my leave in. Don't feel like doing a full protein DC with SD MSI since I don't wanna rinse twice.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 30, 2013)

Uggghhhh... I love getting color but this last round may have just been a bad idea. 

My hair is just splitting like CRAZY and I've just been searching and destroying. In some parts cutting individual strands a good 2 inches. I'm not home to really so much about it unfortunately. But I feel like a good protein treatment is in order. 

As soon as I get home Sunday that's what I'll have to do. 

Plus my hair is still really "silky". I need a good wash (probably use the bentonite clay) and a GOOD protein conditioner followed by a GOOD moisturizing conditioner. 

Gotta reevaluate my regimen.


----------



## polished07 (Nov 30, 2013)

Fenaxa said:


> polished07  And BCL (butt crack length) would be just above tailbone length, right where your butt cheeks begin.. Lol. Another thing, if you have long arms, mid-thigh could technically be considered fingertip length. Anywhere after the first 3 inches of your thigh to maybe 4 inches above your knee.



Wow have you been inspired by any women with textured hair that have hair this long only women I've seen are Indian women and those with dreads. You've truly piqued my interest


----------



## polished07 (Nov 30, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Hey ladies, any of yall use the fake curlformers brand? I don't remember the name of them but utuber naptural85, used the curlformer dupes and she stated that she liked the way the dupes made her hair straighter. I want to buy some curlfomers on BF, but if the knockoffs works the same; I'll buy them. I already have a pack of curlformers; but I need to purchase a 2nd pack



I purchased the bootleg ones from amazon for about 15 bucks the seller is VaKind I think. I like how my hair turned out I used them on my real hair and my kinky straight wig here are some pics 



My real hair 





On my kinky straight wig


----------



## polished07 (Nov 30, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I have yet to buy any hair products. I bought tons of makeup and perfume. Macy's is giving away a free perfume gift set if you spend over 97.00. I got my makeup done @ the MAC store. I only wanted to buy some blush, but the makeup look so good, I ended up buying, blush, mascara, foundation and lip gloss.  I'll wait for cyber Monday to pick up some hair products.



I think I may do this I haven't researched any products I got my teen a Nikon DSLR cam for her Bday, 2 down comforters, a heart rate monitor, a bunch of wallflowers from bath and body and some knatural coarse clip ins from krshairgroup. I've spent a bit but now I still need a good daily moisturizer and protein treatment I'm thinking of getting hydratherma the owner has great hair and is really nice on IG I'd like to support her business


----------



## kandigyrl (Dec 1, 2013)

Holding my spot


----------



## jprayze (Dec 1, 2013)

Finally posting my stats!  *Ultimate Goal:*  WL, but may until to HL (or whatever lol) *Regimen:*  Really does vary, been adding a lot of PSing lately.  I like co-washing and co-cleansing (love SSI jojoba hemp shampoo).  I sulfate poo maybe 1x per month or less...usually will do before a long-term PS and after a long-term PS.  I stockpile V05 conditioners, never know when you need them for something...great when I remove twists and braids.  I love tea rinses...experimenting with other teas, but black tea is the business for shedding. *How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:*  5 inches (#12 on my LC shirt) *Natural/Relaxed/Other*: Natural (2.5 years since little chop and transition) *Tips/Tricks:*  growth aids -- MN and liquid gold sulfur, love to do twistouts, roller sets are my friend but I like other ppl to do them on me. *Issues or difficulties you're having:*  Only impatience LOL 

11/30 starting pic


----------



## Fenaxa (Dec 1, 2013)

polished07 said:


> Wow have you been inspired by any women with textured hair that have hair this long only women I've seen are Indian women and those with dreads. You've truly piqued my interest


 
Well the only thing that has really inspired me is the lack of seeing many long haired (anything over Classic) type 4s. 
It's very understandable why I don't see many; I know the detangling, styling and washing must be an absolute pain and most people in their adult lives have too much to do to be sitting around for hours detangling their hair which can take a turn for the worst within minutes.. But I know if there is a will there is a way lol. 
I just know that I can do it too.. So, come late 2017, *points stern finger at hair* I'll be expecting some dream hair...


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Fenaxa said:


> Well the only thing that has really inspired me is the lack of seeing many long haired (anything over Classic) type 4s.
> It's very understandable why I don't see many; I know the detangling, styling and washing must be an absolute pain and most people in their adult lives have too much to do to be sitting around for hours detangling their hair which can take a turn for the worst within minutes.. But I know if there is a will there is a way lol.
> I just know that I can do it too.. So, come late 2017, *points stern finger at hair* I'll be expecting some dream hair...



Fenaxa I love your determination. When I get to waist length end of next year, I will go ahead and assess whether or not I want to keep growing. I probably will. If I do decide to keep growing, I will probably want TBL.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 1, 2013)

polished07 said:


> I purchased the bootleg ones from amazon for about 15 bucks the seller is VaKind I think. I like how my hair turned out I used them on my real hair and my kinky straight wig here are some pics
> 
> My real hair
> 
> On my kinky straight wig



polished07 that is a beautiful set on your natural hair.  What setting lotion did you use?


----------



## Fenaxa (Dec 1, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Fenaxa I love your determination. When I get to waist length end of next year, I will go ahead and assess whether or not I want to keep growing. I probably will. If I do decide to keep growing, I will probably want TBL.



Thank you Yeah that's a good idea; you should keep growing and see what your favorite length is (it's one thing to think you want something, then realize you actually want less or more once you get it), and once you feel like your hair is too long, or too time consuming, you can always cut it back to a different length. 
Your hair is very pretty by the way!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Fenaxa Thank you! I can't wait to get to WL. I joined at shoulder length and my original goal was MBL. I'm a few inches away from that so now I wanna grow past it.


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 1, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> loulou82 Ummm you need to get the Vanilla Silk if you want moisture.



loulou82
My regimen in 2014 is to keep my hair braided for 3 weeks per month and one week off. I need a moisturizing spray while its in flat twists, can you recommend one? Thank you much!

My hair does fine if it's a protective and low manipulation style so I totally understand what you mean about twists. At this point in the hair game, 7 years, I'm all about KISS because the secret for me in in the PS. However, knowing what my holy grail of products are is tough so I'm following you!


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 1, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Alternating between co-cleansing and co-washing, with a quick conditioning and detangling session weekly. I have been stretching with Curlformers for about 3 weeks now and that has been working very well. I have been protective styling with buns and crown braids etc, but definitely not low manipulation because I have been enjoying styling my hair daily.
> 
> Still clarifying and deep conditioning 1x a month as normal.
> 
> ...



That's me too! using up and eying out products lol
I'm going for the FHI Runway if I reach WL by the end of 2014, if not it will be 2015. I'm not flat ironing until I reach WL, period point blank!!!!


----------



## polished07 (Dec 1, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> polished07 that is a beautiful set on your natural hair.  What setting lotion did you use?



Thanks I used Elasta QP foam setting lotion and a lil bit of olive oil eco styler on my ends so they will act right


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Fine 4s said:


> loulou82
> My regimen in 2014 is to keep my hair braided for 3 weeks per month and one week off. I need a moisturizing spray while its in flat twists, can you recommend one? Thank you much!
> 
> My hair does fine if it's a protective and low manipulation style so I totally understand what you mean about twists. At this point in the hair game, 7 years, I'm all about KISS because the secret for me in in the PS. However, knowing what my holy grail of products are is tough so I'm following you!



I'm the same way. I know it isn't products because my hair has thrived with me umm...*ahem* researching various products over the course of a year and a half. So it has to be the protective styling. I have been in twists or braids for the past year and my hair has retained. It is the longest it's ever been in life.

As far as a moisturizing spray...have you tried regular ol' African Royale? What about Taliyah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier is also good. Komaza Califia Care spray is good. I usually dilute it and put it in my own spray bottle.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 1, 2013)

Fine 4s 

I have been using diluted Komaza Care Califia Spray this year. For the first 4 years of my hair journey I got along with diluted water, conditioner, jojoba, grape seed and various other oils. I'm going back to mixing my own with distilled water, conditioner, marshmallow root powder, slippery elm, herbs, and oil. I like the Komaza spray but aloe vera and shea are very sometime-y with my hair and they are the second and third ingredient in Komaza's spray. I have many of the other ingredients in my stash.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2013)

I can't wait until I become BSB.. I honestly was hoping to be there by January but I think I would most likely get there by May.. and by the end of the year hope to be MBL, which is close to BSB for me. 

LADIES I AM NOT going to be purchasing any new supplies but on an as needed basis. I will need more henna, but I can't foresee needing anything else. 

My regimen is once every 4-5 days I will wash, dc overnight and wash in the morning with cleansing conditioner.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Ladies, I just bought a 3 month supply of Priteva. I won't use my normal topical growth aides when I start taking these. I'll keep yall updated.


----------



## blueberryd (Dec 1, 2013)

I think I FINALLY have a solid reggie!!!! Yayyy!!
Just finished...
Chelating w Joico clarifying shampoo
DC with aphogee 2 min reconstructor under steamer for 30 mins
Rinse w cool water
Apply paul mitchell 'the detangler' for 10 mins
Apply argan oil (lightly)
Apply biosilk silk therapy
Bun all week

Daily
Coconut oil
Skintensify leave in or biosilk serum
Bun

Next week plans:
Shampoo w biosilk shampoo
Dc w biosilk conditioner
Apply paul mitchell the detangler
Argan oil
Biosilk  silk therapy serum


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2013)

going to be washing this hair tomorrow... yay..
I am going to wait until my birthday weekend to get my hair in cornrows. 
Wash and Go twice a week for now. Until January 10.. Bday is the 12th.

I really wanted to do a curlformer set because I am going out a few days this week.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Froreal3 and loulou82.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm trying to give my hair some tlc after being in beach water for the past week. I'm also thinking about extension at the end of the yr, I'm not sure about that though, my hair line is already thin.


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 3, 2013)

I had one of those "I hate my hair days". I've been two-strand twisting my hair on Sundays as a protective style, but I can't afford to spend that much time on it anymore, so I decided to start bunning. It was horrible!! My hair is super thick and cottony, so it has no sheen when natural (but it's super silky when straight). It took 5 tries before I was able to put it in a ponytail that didn't look a mess, and then it took several more tries with hair pins before I could keep the ends wrapped around and protected. I had to throw a headband on to prevent me from looking like I stuck my finger in a socket. 

Le sigh. Any suggestions? My hair is BSL straight, and I think I'm 4b (curl pattern is all over the place due to heat damage in my early natural years, it's just wavy frizz in the front) high porosity.  Should I try it when it's damp? I've been making sure it's well moisturized every night, but it rarely looks moisturized (when I touch it, it feels moisturized though). I really want the bunning thing to work, but I don't want to look like I have a giant fuzz ball on my head.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ceemarie82

Try doing a wet bun. When you get out of the shower moisturize. 
Make sure your roots are thoroughly detangled, that is really important. 
Add some gel or castor oil on top. (I go heavy on my roots because the new growth sucks up moisture like crazy). This will make it more slick as well as shine...smooth or brush into a ponytail. Coat the ends then create your bun. Tie it down.

My hair looked funky with dry buns when I'd air dry then attempt to bun. 
I hope this helps.

Eta: For a neat bun, I usually use a sock bun. Then place a extra stretch headband around it. Twist the hair around it and tuck it underneath the bun.
Or...
For a messy bun. I take little sections, roll them down and pin them in place.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 3, 2013)

I am on a personal one month no-elastic challenge. I default to elastics when I am in a hurry and I want to move away from that and be able to put my hair up without them just as quickly.


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 3, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I am on a personal one month no-elastic challenge. I default to elastics when I am in a hurry and I want to move away from that and be able to put my hair up without them just as quickly.



Ogoma, have you tried pantyhose? I don't use elastic bands so much anymore because I recycled my ripped pantyhose into hair ties. Those and spin pins are best for holding up my hair.


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 3, 2013)

JJamiah

I'd love to join!

I've been so lazy with my hair over the past year and it's shown.  I'm about APL, but I've been stuck there.

Right now, my goal is to keep my hair in mini braids or twists throughout the rest of the winter.  And that should help me keep a consistent schedule and get some good growth.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 3, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> @Ogoma, have you tried pantyhose? I don't use elastic bands so much anymore because I recycled my ripped pantyhose into hair ties. Those and spin pins are best for holding up my hair.



I have used those for puffs, but not for ponytails. I still find I tie my hair a bit tight with those, but I will try it again and be gentle this time.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 3, 2013)

My install comes down this weekend!  I'll baby my hair and prep it for my next appointment at the end of the month. 

I wore it for 12 weeks. Washed and DC'd every 2 weeks and LCO'd every other day. For my leave out I used a protein treatment on wash days.


----------



## DrC (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah the inversion challenge didn't work for me.  I'm doing a Hide your Hair challenge.  

I'm making a thread right now.


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Dec 4, 2013)

My hair is in Havana twists right now and I love it. It took awhile to get the technique down but it came out pretty decent. 

I detangled, deep conditioned, trimmed, shampoo washed, co washed, roller set, lightly blow dried, bunned, detangled and trimmed again before installing LOL. 
It was definitely a process... But so worth it. I plan on buying the curlformers dupe and using it on my hair after I take down these twists.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 4, 2013)

ladysaraii said:


> @JJamiah
> 
> I'd love to join!
> 
> ...



Welcome


I will be updating the list at the end of the month, so thank the post if you haven't already so that it can be added then.


----------



## JosieLynn (Dec 4, 2013)

Hoping to have my official length check starting post by the end of the month or early January around my bday. Been ps-ing with weaves the past 2-3 months


----------



## Guinan (Dec 4, 2013)

I washed my hair 2day. I didn't DC, cause I didn't feel like it. I applied some suave coconut conditioner & let that sit for about 5mins. I'm currently under the dryer, drying my braids.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 4, 2013)

Grrrr... my stylist is booked through the holidays so no install for me like I planned. I think I may make a wig with a lace closure.


----------



## MsJamerican (Dec 6, 2013)

I put my hair back into box braids. Oiled my scalp with JBCO and put EVCO on the length while still wet after cleansing my scalp. I will keep these in until March 2014 (3 months, like I always do).


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 6, 2013)

If coconut oil works to take away the makeup and dirt on my face in a single wipe, can it do the same for the dirt on my scalp?


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm still wondering if WL is even possible for me in 2015. My hair is so fine and it grows so uneven. Ahhhhhhhhh sigh. I'll just weave my way to WL


----------



## Fenaxa (Dec 6, 2013)

So I just ordered SAA powder, silk powder and Helichrysum floral water. I think I'll try to make a spray for my hair mixing the three. 
Later on, I'm going to buy a few essential oils to mix in it as well. 
I'm excited. I think I will wait until I have my Paltas before I start using the SAA  mix; hopefully I'll receive them around the same time.. But I doubt it. 
Also, I am trying inversion again. It didn't work when I tried it back in June, but this time, I'm using hot oil (olive, argon, anything I can find) on my scalp before I invert and then I massage my scalp while I'm inverting. 
Maybe when I get the Paltas, I can heat that and massage it on my scalp for inversion instead of oil.. Or even mixing it with oil.. Don't know. 
I'm gonna try to stop length checking my hair until April.. If I have more than 12" on my sides (I'm at 10" now and they grow the average .5"), I'll know I did something right! Woo! Excited.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 6, 2013)

Fenaxa Good luck with your new ingedients and the inversion method


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 6, 2013)

PureSilver How many inches do you need for WL? December 31 2015 is a good ways away. With a solid regimen and good nutrition I'm sure you can get there.


----------



## cherishlove (Dec 6, 2013)

I would join you ladies but I've been in wsl challenges since 2012.  Smh.  So I'm going to take it one step at a time.  I don't even know what length I am.  I will take a pic at the end of the year to reevaluate.  I looked at my hair and it looks pal who knows.  I'm happy is healthy and long irl so I will keep pushing


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 6, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> PureSilver How many inches do you need for WL? December 31 2015 is a good ways away. With a solid regimen and good nutrition I'm sure you can get there.



That's true. I'm a good 31/2'' away from BSL IMO. MBL for me looks like another 4'' and WL another 3''.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 6, 2013)

I just gave myself a mini trim as I was taking out my twists.  I realized I had not really trimmed since my BC over a year ago.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 7, 2013)

This weekend I will take out my twists, co cleanse, DC, moisturize, seal, and twist back up.  I'm excited to try my new Blk Friday goodies.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 7, 2013)

My hair is loving whipped shea butter. I know for sure it is keeping the single strand knots at bay, and since I am PSing 95% of the time I really don't mind the fact it weigh my hair down.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 7, 2013)

Lately I've been wondering if I would be anywhere near WL in 2015 but since I'm hiding my hair for a whole year I may get there a little faster.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 7, 2013)

The weave is out. Good Lawd that took forever. I think I'll limit my next install to 8 to 10 weeks. My hair is in 8 twists that are soaking in oil and conditioner. 

The frustrating thing is my hair measures 14 inches in most places which is shorter than earlier in the year. But my ends were shot and my hair was dry as all get out. So the trims were needed and its definitely healthier now. These vitamins better work some magic in 2014.   MBL is 17 and WL is 19/20. Sigh.


----------



## VK1K (Dec 7, 2013)

Tried a henna treatment for the 1st time. I must say I like it. Well not all the work involved but the way my hair feels and combing my hair seemed much easier.


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 9, 2013)

angelhairtype4 said:


> Ceemarie82  Try doing a wet bun. When you get out of the shower moisturize. Make sure your roots are thoroughly detangled, that is really important. Add some gel or castor oil on top. (I go heavy on my roots because the new growth sucks up moisture like crazy). This will make it more slick as well as shine...smooth or brush into a ponytail. Coat the ends then create your bun. Tie it down.  My hair looked funky with dry buns when I'd air dry then attempt to bun. I hope this helps.  Eta: For a neat bun, I usually use a sock bun. Then place a extra stretch headband around it. Twist the hair around it and tuck it underneath the bun. Or... For a messy bun. I take little sections, roll them down and pin them in place.



Thank you soooo much! I did a wet bun the other day using castor oil and gel and it turned out wonderful, and so much easier to manage. I just put my ponytail in two twists and twisted them around to form the bun.

Photos should be attached...if I did it correctly


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ceemarie82

Glad I could help!
You have very pretty hair. Your bun looks nice .

Eta: I have to try that 2 twist bun. Your bun looks nice, solid, and full.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ceemarie82 Your bun looks really nice! You did that huge bun with just two twists? Wow! You have a lot of hair.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 9, 2013)

I mixed up a few thangs over the weekend. :superbanana:

First up, a detangler... 

1. Giovanni 2 Chic Conditioner
2. Giovanni 50:50 Balancing Conditioner
3. VO5 Tea Therapy Conditioner
4. Slippery Elm Powder, Fenugreek Powder
5. Marshmallow Root Tea, Burdock Root Tea, Horsetail Tea, Nettle Tea 
6. Hemp oil, avocado oil, grapeseed oil, castor oil, Vitamin E
7. Rosemary EO

This is a slight remix of EnExitStageleft 's detangler.

I smelled a bit like Indian take out because the EO didn't mask the fenugreek  The detangler worked REALLY well though. It has a thick creamy consistency but just thin enough not to clog up my spray bottle. Anything that lets me reach my scalp and detangle without a comb is an A+ in my books. It had great slip and moisturizing properties. I used my fingers only and went section by section. The shed hair slipped out easily and I've just come out of a weave after 12 weeks so I had a lot of shed hair that had to be released. Detangling is the most frustrating part of my regimen so I'm very excited to have this in my arsenal. 

Next... an oil infusion

Avocado oil, almond oil, coconut oil, grapeseed oil, jojoba oil infused with marshmallow root, burdock root, horsetail, nettle, rosemary, camomile, peppermint, fenugreek powder

Right now it's stored in a mason jar. I'll let it marinate for 2 weeks.


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks angelhairtype4 and Froreal3 !!

When I did the two twists, I started off twisting very loose, and then I made the twist tighter toward the end (but not too tight).  I then tucked the ends under, and used hair pins to secure it.  I do have a lot of hair, I have to take a lot of breaks when styling it.  One of my biggest pet peeves is when a stylist complains about how much hair I have while they are doing it.  I finally found one who loves big hair...but this was before I learned what was damaging to my hair, and I realized that his "training" of my natural hair was actually heat damage


----------



## felic1 (Dec 9, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> I mixed up a few thangs over the weekend. :superbanana:
> 
> First up, a detangler...
> 
> ...


 
loulou82...uh lou, you are real serious about the oil infusion!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ceemarie82 said:


> Thanks angelhairtype4 and Froreal3 !!
> 
> When I did the two twists, I started off twisting very loose, and then I made the twist tighter toward the end (but not too tight).  I then tucked the ends under, and used hair pins to secure it.  I do have a lot of hair, I have to take a lot of breaks when styling it.  One of my biggest pet peeves is when a stylist complains about how much hair I have while they are doing it.  I finally found one who loves big hair...but this was before I learned what was damaging to my hair, and I realized that his "training" of my natural hair was actually heat damage



I may have to try that. Did you use a regular elastic to secure the pony tail Ceemarie82?


----------



## ojemba (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi ladies, it's rather quiet on my end I'm still in my cornrow beehive under my wigs. I'm at week 5 with 6 more weeks to go. I wash every two weeks and moisturize and oil my scalp every day. I sewed a weaving cap to my beehive to keep them from getting to fuzzy. This weekend I replaced the cap after getting a good wash and deep condition. 


4 weeks beehive 



Weave cap sewed down



My wigs that I'm currently rotating 

















This is so easy and effective I might be continuing wearing wigs until my 2 year BC anniversary in April 2014.


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 9, 2013)

Froreal3 I used a black ouch-less hair tie that doesn't have a seam (or whatever that little knot is called that sometimes connects two pieces). I will eventually make my own hair ties using nylon stockings, but I've been lazy.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Looking good ojemba! I like both of them.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 9, 2013)

Checking in ...

     I have totally been slipping on my hair game for the past few weeks.  I noticed recently that I haven't cowashed in three weeks, going on four.  (I haven't even spritzed my hair with anything moisturizing in past three weeks.)  Yesterday, I added AVJ to my spritz bottle and got back on my square.  I applied my sulfur mix two nights ago and will reapply  tonight.  (Special thanks to you Fenaxa for mentioning that you purchased SAA recently ... it reminds me that I need to add some to my AVJ spray.)  

I wanted to take my marley twists down by the end of the month but I don't have the time or the motivation for that.  I plan on taking my hair down and posting my beginning pic for 2014 around the MLK holiday.

My goals for this week are to get back in the gym for a long overdue cardio session, to apply my sulfur mix at least three times this week and to cowash at least once.

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 9, 2013)

felic1  I sure was! It looks so pretty in the mason jar. I may add more carrier oil.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Dec 9, 2013)

Delete delete


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Dec 9, 2013)

Joining lots of challenges in '14. 
Anyway,
I don't really think I'm going to make waist length in '15 but here's a shot 

I'm transitioning to natural from texlax,
I wear wigs or bun protected by a satin cap and a beanie
Wash 1x a week. During wash, shampoo, condition, DC, PT
To get to my goal, apply growth aid (sulfur and megatek in flaxseed oil) and take vits. 

My short term goals for '14 are full APL by May and BSB by Dec 

My last post has one of my starting pictures. App keeps messing up. 
Below are the rest

View attachment 236479



View attachment 236481



View attachment 236483



View attachment 236485



View attachment 236487

First are starting pics
Bun pics are PS 
Mirror pic is Dec goal 
And sorry for my face in these and the other post!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 10, 2013)

ojemba, I wish I could wear cornrows past 4wks after the 4wk mark my hair will start matting. I need a PS style like this so I can keep my hands out of my hair, right now I'm bunning.


----------



## ddavis82 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey ladies!

I would love to join this challenge. This is actually my first ever post so I hope I'm doing this right. Pictures to come.

Ultimate Goal: WL but if it grows longer I wont stop it.

Regimen: I don't really have a strict regimen I just do what I think my hair needs at the time.

I pre poo with coconut oil overnight
or do a hot oil treatment that is a  mixture of extra virgin olive oil, castor oil, avocado oil, sweet almond oil, jojoba oil, and vitamin E oil
Sometimes I do a apple cider vinegar rinse before washing if I feel my hair is really dirty
I co-wash with As I Am coconut co-wash conditioner
I deep condition with Shea moisture deep treatment masque
or Shea moisture purification masque
If I feel I need some added protein I now add Pure Protein to my deep conditioners (this is new)
I use cold aloe vera juice for my last rinse and seal the moisture with the same oil mixture I use in my hot oil treatments

For styling I use the shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie
and/ or my whipped shea butter
I use my argon oil eco styler for buns
and my curls passion fruit control paste for my edges

I trade off between braids, twists, and wigs for protective styling

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: about 7

Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all... I have been fully natural since 2011

Tips/Tricks:using coconut oil as a prepoo before any wash makes detangling a breeze 

Issues or difficulties you're having: i was having difficulties with the moisture/ protein balance in my hair but i think the pure protein may have solved it. I only used it once so I'm still trying it out.


----------



## cherishlove (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome ddavis82!


----------



## Fenaxa (Dec 10, 2013)

I can already tell that APL is going to be a beast to get past. I thought (hoped) it'd be different this time around since I'm natural but it's not. This is just that milestone that's hardest for me to get past. 
Right now, my ends on my nape (about 1" past APL in the front) have so many SSKs. Usually I could care less but these are starting to make my ends feel crispy. I was seconds away from cutting that inch off. I know this stage is just telling me that I need to do something different with my hair. When I get back home on Thursday, I may buy Long Aid Curl Activator (We have had a long relationship in the past... ). I've been staying away from it due to the ingredients but it got me past APL when I was relaxed, I'm not sure how it'll turn out on my natural hair but I'm going to try. 
I should also try glycerin and aloe vera gel (I just looked up the curl activator ingredients) beforehand though. I'm gonna try natural things until there's no other choice.
Anywho, I have all my hair braided up (took me two hours) and I'm just going to leave them in until April. Rebraiding little by little of course.
I just need to keep my hair out of my way completely for about one year to get past APL and stretched in the nape to keep many SSKs/fairy knots away. 
I hope APL is the only milestone that my hair acts like this at. Wouldn't want this to happen again at Tailbone or something.


----------



## Napp (Dec 10, 2013)

I wonder if i can reach WL with wash n goes. i might throw in a rollerset here and there too


----------



## ojemba (Dec 10, 2013)

Firstborn2 said:


> ojemba, I wish I could wear cornrows past 4wks after the 4wk mark my hair will start matting. I need a PS style like this so I can keep my hands out of my hair, right now I'm bunning.



Firstborn2 you can probably re-do your cornrows every 4 weeks after a wash and deep condish. 

Yea keeping my hands out my hair is my problem too.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 10, 2013)

I just finished flat ironing my hair, after a morning battle with knots & matting. I did a light dusting. I'll do a full trim at my next relaxer. I need to put the V shape back into my hemline.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 10, 2013)

pelohello your hair looks great!!!  Thick, healthy and lush!

I'm having an impromptu wash day due to the snow day.  I need a trim soon.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 10, 2013)

^pelohello I agree, your hair looks great!


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 10, 2013)

Currently deep conditioning my hair. 

I am using up my stash so I used a conditioner that's a mix of like 4 other conditioners, which is good. My bottle of Redken Extreme is now done!

I also added my StaSoFro to my Shea butter mix so that continer is now in the trash too!

Anywho, afterwards I'll do big braids to dry and then tomorrow I'll try to cornrow updo my hair... We'll see.


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 10, 2013)

I wore a classic, signature style today. Sleek, waved and afro sheened up in the front, curly, soft and in a banana clip in the back.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Dec 12, 2013)

I need a good flat iron. January 1st. I'm flat ironing my hair for the first time, but I need a flat iron with a low setting. I don't want to use that much heat. 

Any of you ladies no of a good flat iron?
Also any tips on flat ironing natural hair?

Sailor Saturn the lost scout


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 12, 2013)

angelhairtype4 said:


> I need a good flat iron. January 1st. I'm flat ironing my hair for the first time, but I need a flat iron with a low setting. I don't want to use that much heat.
> 
> Any of you ladies no of a good flat iron?
> Also any tips on flat ironing natural hair?
> ...



Moknowshair ob YouTube has a great flatironing vid but shes like a type 2/3


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Dec 12, 2013)

Babygrowth

She has lovely hair.
Not sure that'd work for me though. 

Have any type 4's got good results straightening with using less than 400 degree heat?

Sailor Saturn the lost scout


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 12, 2013)

My stylist uses 375 on me. I can't recall the iron she uses but its not a name I'm familiar with.

I use 400. I have a Biosilk Ceramic Flat Iron (Marshall's for $25) and a Babyliss Pro Nano Titanium Iron (Ebay for $30).

It's all about a good DC and blow out before the actual straightening when it comes to my hair.


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 12, 2013)

angelhairtype4 said:


> I need a good flat iron. January 1st. I'm flat ironing my hair for the first time, but I need a flat iron with a low setting. I don't want to use that much heat.
> 
> Any of you ladies no of a good flat iron?
> Also any tips on flat ironing natural hair?
> ...



angelhairtype4 I like my solia flat iron with floating ceramic plates. It can go up to 500 and it gives a smooth even heat.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Dec 12, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> angelhairtype4 I like my solia flat iron with floating ceramic plates. It can go up to 500 and it gives a smooth even heat.



Thanks 
What's the lowest heat setting that you get away with while still getting decent results?

Sailor Saturn the lost scout


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 12, 2013)

angelhairtype4 said:


> Thanks
> What's the lowest heat setting that you get away with while still getting decent results?
> 
> Sailor Saturn the lost scout



I have fine, curly yet kinked hair and I usually flat iron on 320 or so.


----------



## DrC (Dec 12, 2013)

AH HA!!!  Found a new staple that stopped  my shedding and breakage. 








I used one application last night. I mixed the powder with hot water,  coconut oil, and a little Babassu Oil. (paste consistency like chocolate cake batter).Someone said  mixing it with coconut  oil was good for a pre-poo.
I mixed Babassu oil in it because  I  didn't know what to do with it.

Slapped it on, put a  plastic grocery bag and shower cap  on my head. Left it on for an hour, rinsed it out and my shedding/breakage immediately diminished.

Amla fo Life!


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 12, 2013)

I had a nice hair pampering day today. This morning I protein pre-pood my hair and scalp with soybean oil. Then shampooed just my scalp with Alaffia Beautiful curls curl enhancing shampoo. I conditioned with argan magic conditioner and dried my hair in a bun saturated with lots of jojoba oil. Now at the end of the day I finger detangled and swept it up into 3, nicely formed Bantu knots. I should have a sleek, happy Bantu knot out tomorrow.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 13, 2013)

I air dried my hair and was so happy to wear a puff!  I'm 3b/c, so I never thought I could get the volume and fullness that I wanted.  Also I've always considered my hair kinda thin but it's thickening up so well.  I hate to do anything to it now but just revel in the thickness. But it is time for a DC, tea rinse and tomorrow I'm getting my last flat iron of the year.  I'm going to get a small trim hopefully about .5 bec I will still be BSL.

I'm comfortable with my stylist now, been there several times.  I will never go to someone I don't know and let them put scissors on my hair. That's #1 lesson I learned for 2013...it's crazy some things you just have to learn on your own but never again!!!


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm in. I'll post my stats tomorrow.


----------



## bdg0005 (Dec 13, 2013)

DrC said:


> AH HA!!!  Found a new staple that stopped  my shedding and breakage.  I used one application last night. I mixed the powder with hot water,  coconut oil, and a little Babassu Oil. (paste consistency like chocolate cake batter).Someone said  mixing it with coconut  oil was good for a pre-poo. I mixed Babassu oil in it because  I  didn't know what to do with it.  Slapped it on, put a  plastic grocery bag and shower cap  on my head. Left it on for an hour, rinsed it out and my shedding/breakage immediately diminished.  Amla fo Life!



Thanks I just ordered this.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 13, 2013)

jprayze, your hair has def gotten thicker and longer. I envy ur hair color.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 13, 2013)

pelohello said:


> jprayze, your hair has def gotten thicker and longer. I envy ur hair color.



Thanks!  I still use 'Sun-In' for the color.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 14, 2013)

The sides of my hair appear to be retaining faster than the back.  I think it is because the back has fine strands,  so I need to baby it more.   I'm going to go lurk in the Fine hair thread.


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 14, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> The sides of my hair appear to be retaining faster than the back.  I think it is because the back has fine strands,  so I need to baby it more.   I'm going to go lurk in the Fine hair thread.



My whole head is fine. I'd love to know what it's like to take care of a thick head of hair.


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 14, 2013)

Sooooo, I joined the WL 2014 challenge, but realizing how slowing growing my hair is, idk if that is realistic, thinking back on it. I may need to just scooch on in here and join y'all!

NGraceO


----------



## Guinan (Dec 14, 2013)

On my way to Target to buy some HE HH Conditioner and some Shea Moisture Shampoo. I've been trying to be cheap with my hair products and it seems that my hair is suffering from it. The only thing that I still need to buy is my leave-in. My fav is Alfadia's shea butter leave-in. My hair seems to LOVE shea butter. I buy my leave-in from this Natural Food Market near my house.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 14, 2013)

Not sure if I want to wash tomorrow.  I think these twists still have some life left in them.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## blueberryd (Dec 15, 2013)

Sitting under steamer w biosilk conditioner....will rinse and follow with paul mitchells detangler.....detangle... then bun all week.
Getting dominican blowout Friday (yayyyy)


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 15, 2013)

Checking in …

I cowashed my hair with V05, Rosemary & Peppermint EO.  I'm running low on V05 and planning on buying a few bottles today, to last a while.  It felt great having conditioner on my scalp and getting rid of all that build up.

I also realized that I'm out of my favorite deep conditioner (Beyond the Zone: Last Call); hopefully Sally's will have a holiday sale so I can buy a ton for my January take down.  I'm long overdue for a deep condition (I would like to deep condition while in braids but I worry that I'll get product build up where the braid starts.)

Friday, I purchased 1lb of Shea butter (from BlackOnyxWorld.com) and hoping that it arrives quickly.  I'm low on my sulfur mix and I need to make some more before the end of the month … I am fantasizing on getting a magical half-inch of growth within the next two weeks.

I will workout a few times this week and will apply the sulfur mix daily for the rest of the month 

I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 15, 2013)

I pre-pooed with Giovanni 50:50 Balancing Conditioner and washed with Soultanicals Honey I Shrunk the Frizz Shampoo Bar. This was a sample I received earlier in the year and I like it. I never used a shampoo bar before (and would not have purchased it prior) but I've used this 3 times so far and its suds up and cleans well and it smells nice. I also used my a random oil mix I made and my detangler mix. This was a pleasant wash day. I'm in big twists right now.


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 15, 2013)

* Although I haven't completely given up on making WL in 2014 as unrealistic it may be (a girl can dream), here I am  
Ultimate Goal: Waist Length on straightened hair. Once I get there to WL unstretched, I won't know what to do with myself lol. 
Goal Month: IDK. After recently learning I am a slow grower, I'm baffled any this part. I'll say June 2015.  
Regimen: Until I reach my goal, I will be hiding my hair in braids or full weaves (my eyes are on the priiiiiiize!), since this year is ALL about retention, and I don't want to take any chances. When in braids, I will be washing (possibly deep conditioning) every two weeks, and moisturizing daily. When in weaves, I will be washing and deep conditioning weekly, and keeping my hair in dooky plaits in-between under the wigs. Now to find some great wigs.   
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:somewhere between 7-8 inches lol inches  Natural/Relaxed/Other:
Texlaxed, doing 6 month stretches, and currently 4 months post.  
Tips/Tricks: Idk lol....just started using hydrolyzed keratin, but I'll wait until I see the long-term results before considering it a "trick" 
Issues or difficulties you're having: Retaining my ends that suffered from my damaging past hair-care habits. Trying to retain them without them constantly splitting has been hell so far, and inhibiting my hair progress.  
Starting Pic: my SIGGY pic and :

*  NGraceO


----------



## jprayze (Dec 16, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I air dried my hair and was so happy to wear a puff!  I'm 3b/c, so I never thought I could get the volume and fullness that I wanted.  Also I've always considered my hair kinda thin but it's thickening up so well.  I hate to do anything to it now but just revel in the thickness. But it is time for a DC, tea rinse and tomorrow I'm getting my last flat iron of the year.  I'm going to get a small trim hopefully about .5 bec I will still be BSL.  I'm comfortable with my stylist now, been there several times.  I will never go to someone I don't know and let them put scissors on my hair. That's #1 lesson I learned for 2013...it's crazy some things you just have to learn on your own but never again!!!



No flat iron or trim yet.  Anytime I can put off heat, I'm happy!  2013 has been so much better for it.  Instead, I did a bun on air dried hair.  Gonna try to wear this all week.  I will try to post a back pic later.


----------



## polished07 (Dec 16, 2013)

polished07 said:


> Ultimate Goal: WL Regimen: Low maintenance, protective styling with celies and wigs, do the LOC method every other day, I use JBCO on my edges and crown nightly, I wash in the winter every 2-3 weeks and cowash weekly, I pretty much keep it simple. I workout at least 5 days a week (Cardio/strength train), I drink plenty of water and have a high protein diet. How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 7 Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all... (Natural) Tips/Tricks: I'm a strong believer in internal health and protective styling to achieve length and keep retention Issues or difficulties you're having: None as of now Thank God!



Wanted to add my current length pic same from my soggy I'm hoping to be WSL by February 2015 Lord willing!


----------



## goingBack2black (Dec 17, 2013)

Whew! Have not been on lhcf for a few months due to school and other things bc I have been exhausted. The last time I updated was about my  hairline breaking off. I took a comparison picture 

  It's backwards bc the after is first and the before is second    

 I have definitely been making progress in the front. I plan on flat ironing my hair either this week or next week for the first time since may. After that, I will just cornrow in a *****ive and leave them in for 2 months at a time and wig it out.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 17, 2013)

^^^WoW!! Please share what you used on your hairline to make it grow like that. I have a thin hairline and it drives me crazy!!! goingBack2black


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 17, 2013)

i wanna wash my hair.  KiWiStyle i finally got some TJ Nourish Spa conditioner.  my son's dad went it got it for me, so i didn't have to drag anyone out.  i am going to see how it goes.  i remember really liking it, but i haven't tried it in years or on relaxed hair.


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 17, 2013)

goingBack2black said:


> Whew! Have not been on lhcf for a few months due to school and other things bc I have been exhausted. The last time I updated was about my  hairline breaking off. I took a comparison picture
> 
> It's backwards bc the after is first and the before is second   View attachment 237595
> 
> I have definitely been making progress in the front. I plan on flat ironing my hair either this week or next week for the first time since may. After that, I will just cornrow in a *****ive and leave them in for 2 months at a time and wig it out.



I can wait to look for and find a wig I like! I would do the same. I think this will take me to WL and beyond in 2015!!!!! lol


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 17, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> going to be washing this hair tomorrow... yay..
> I am going to wait until my birthday weekend to get my hair in cornrows.
> Wash and Go twice a week for now. Until January 10.. Bday is the 12th.
> 
> I really wanted to do a curlformer set because I am going out a few days this week.




 This went right out the Window. I have my hair done in cornrows Mohawk and feeling it for the holidays. 

 I will be removing it about the 2nd week in January.. and back up in cornrows by the week after my next semester starts about 4th week in January.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 17, 2013)

My hair now


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 18, 2013)

*Ultimate Goal:*
Hip length, ultimately.

*Regimen:*
Wash/Condition
Shampoo 1x weekly
Cowash 1x weekly
DC 1-2x weekly
Clarify when needed

Treatment
Protein when needed
Dust every 8 weeks

Style
LOC method
TCM method (when I need more moisture)

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:*
~7

*Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all...*
Natural

*Issues or difficulties you're having: *
Tangles and knots.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 18, 2013)

jprayze said:


> No flat iron or trim yet.  Anytime I can put off heat, I'm happy!  2013 has been so much better for it.  Instead, I did a bun on air dried hair.  Gonna try to wear this all week.  I will try to post a back pic later.



Loving this bun life!  Perfect for all the places I have to go.  This is the 5th day.  I redo it every morning and heavy seal my ends with blue magic or MJs curly buttercreme.  I just might wear this bun thru the holidays.


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 18, 2013)

*I am so in this challenge, WL here I come !!!!*


*Ultimate Goal: *Waist length *crosses fingers*

*Goal Month:* December 2015 


*Regimen: *Full wash and DC with heat once per week. Prepoo before washing. Oil rinsing after deep conditioning with ceramide oils

I have to get a protein regimen together, right now I shoot for once per month but I think I'll go to twice a month, my hair actually likes protein.

I clip my ends after I twist when they start looking straggly.

I use the LLLOC - after my hair is partially towel dried, I do a tea rinse, add a leave in (ph'd to close dem cuticles), then I add a moisturizer, then an oil, then a cream. 

.

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:*

I have about 10" to go before I'm WL, I'll need until the very last day of the challenge to squeeze that out.


*Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all...*

Au Natural

*Tips/Tricks:*I just bought a phyto treatment for thinning hair so I hope that helps - I'm also taking a GNC hair skin and nails vitamin daily. 

*Issues or difficulties you're having: *
I have ton of SSK's so I'm trying to stretch my hair more and not use so many "out" styles. I also have to really nail down a regimen that will get me where I'm going instread of being all over the place with my ton of products.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 18, 2013)

*1st Check In*

Wash
Last night I washed with ORI Essentials Clarifying Cleanser.

Condition
Semi DCed with  L'Oreal Total Repair 5, Damage-Erasing Balm

Set/Styled
TCM with Acure Conditioner and sealed with my oil blend.


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 18, 2013)

I suppose this will be my check-in for week ending 12/20. After wearing my hair straightened for about a week, I washed my hair with a clarifying shampoo, Suave Naturals coconut shampoo, and a healthy slather of coconut oil on the ends of my hair to protect it from too much sulfate.

Then I conditioned and finger combed with Argan Magic conditioner. I put on a plastic shower cap and a winter hat, then went about my business this morning until it was time to shower. Then I rinsed it out, used a jojoba-coconut oil mix liberally, and used curls coconut sublime conditioner to smooth down the frizz on my hair.

I partially dried my hair with a blow dryer and a diffuser with a medium temperature and medium speed. I pinned up the front, put my satin scarf on my head, then winter hat and braved the cold snow and wind. My hair was completely dry by the time I went to work and nicely styled.


----------



## goingBack2black (Dec 18, 2013)

pelohello said:


> ^^^WoW!! Please share what you used on your hairline to make it grow like that. I have a thin hairline and it drives me crazy!!! goingBack2black



Actually all I do everyday is simple. I just wet my hair every morning, take a handful of Jamaican black castor oil and rub it on my hair, put some gel in, brush it up with a soft mens brush and put on elastic band in my hair for a curly bush.


----------



## goingBack2black (Dec 18, 2013)

Fine 4s said:


> I can wait to look for and find a wig I like! I would do the same. I think this will take me to WL and beyond in 2015!!!!! lol



Yeah. I'm going to get my hair straightened this week or nxt week Monday to see the growth the just braid it up and wig it up.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Dec 18, 2013)

update I'm in a weave but my leave out is crying I relaxed my edges and the back side of my hair broke off and my front is just not growing cause I put to much heat so I'm going to put flexi rods to see if my hair will blend well with my curly hair in all I'm not mad just indifferent since its my fault


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm getting teeth pulled on Saturday, so not sure if I'll feel up to doing my hair routine. I need to though because I have had my twists in for almost two weeks now. I want to wash, DC, and maybe rollerset to stretch for my LC reveal, then do a bit of trimming for a clean start for the new year.


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 19, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I'm getting teeth pulled on Saturday, so not sure if I'll feel up to doing my hair routine. I need to though because I have had my twists in for almost two weeks now. I want to wash, DC, and maybe rollerset to stretch for my LC reveal, then do a bit of trimming for a clean start for the new year.


Froreal3 you're gonna be out of commission for at least a week. Might as well give it up.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 19, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> Froreal3 you're gonna be out of commission for at least a week. Might as well give it up.



nono:


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 20, 2013)

I definitely had a texture change from getting my hair straightened. Not sure what I want to do...

I'm going to keep growing obviously, but the question is do I get it straightened in March like I usually would?

My hair doesn't seem to have the same kink it did and my fros are not fro-ing how I'd like them to. 

It's been over a month and a half since washing my straightened hair so I know it's not going to revert even if I clarify, protein, etc...

I'll have to figure out my next move. 

On a better note: I'm doing a good job with using up products AND my hair is growing. I'll do some marley twists for NYE so I can have. Good protective style through Jan-Beginning of February. Or maybe mini braids... Not sure quite yet.


----------



## Napp (Dec 20, 2013)

ImanAdero my secret weapon against heat damage is salerms vegetable reconstructor. Take a vial apply it to your hair and let it sit with heat for 30 mins. Do this regularly and the curl should come back.

I have an old blog post about it when I went to the salon and had my hair professionally straightened.

http://www.keratinreviewblog.com/2013/05/hair-aniversary-mini-chop-and-my.html


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 20, 2013)

Hair still moving along. I will do my annual length check this weekend and will put hair length out of mind until April.


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 20, 2013)

Napp said:


> ImanAdero my secret weapon against heat damage is salerms vegetable reconstructor. Take a vial apply it to your hair and let it sit with heat for 30 mins. Do this regularly and the curl should come back.  I have an old blog post about it when I went to the salon and had my hair professionally straightened.  http://www.keratinreviewblog.com/2013/05/hair-aniversary-mini-chop-and-my.html



I put myself on a serious No Buy until my stash is used... But I might have to make an exception for this. 

SMH at myself though lol. I have a serious PJ problem lol


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Dec 20, 2013)

Okay ladies...I flat ironed my hair, but it's frizzed already . Anyway I think I may have to join the 2014 wl challenge as well because I'm closer to my waist then I thought.


----------



## Napp (Dec 20, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> I put myself on a serious No Buy until my stash is used... But I might have to make an exception for this.
> 
> SMH at myself though lol. I have a serious PJ problem lol



If it helps it only comes in a small single use vial fo like 2 bucks. It wont add to the stash if you use it the same day lol. I love this stuff and i keep a box of vials in my stash.


----------



## silverbuttons (Dec 20, 2013)

I might join this depending on where my hair is after I take this weave out. I was APL a couple of months ago.


----------



## Fenaxa (Dec 20, 2013)

I made a detangling/cleansing spray and it's amazing!! Also, I really like those silk amino acids, they don't make my hair as soft as the spray but they seem to keep my hair very moisturized. However, it didn't do much for the super coarse hair at the top of my hair. I think the Aloe Vera gel and the spray did a lot more for it in terms of softness.
I had to mix the silk amino acids in rosewater since the Helicrysum floral water smells too sweet. Kind of like a mix between Nestle sweet tea and a clean spearmint in a garden of flowers. Yuck. No idea what I'm going to use that for now. Hopefully I can pawn it off to one of my friends or mother 
Last night I ended up having to cleanse my hair and scalp because a few days ago I put the rest of my sulfur/Vaseline/EO mix on my scalp, thus giving me 'fart head' smell (from the sulfur)  
I rebraided my hair again and Bantu knotted it up. 
I think with everything I have (and am waiting for in the mail lol), I may be able to become consistent with a regimen which is rare for me.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 21, 2013)

I did a quick (co) wash day yesterday am.  I DCd with ORS hair mayo (needed some protein) and cowashed with V05 for some moisture.  I didn't do a tea rinse and I felt like I had a bit more shed and detangling wasn't as good.  I used fenugreek last wk and the slip was as good as everyone says!  I had to go out rather quickly, so I massaged liquid gold into my scalp and used just a few dabs of blue magic to braid my hair in about 10 random braids, no other product.  I tied a scarf, put on my bonnet and then a hat over it all.    Took my braids out after about 12 hrs.  Will post pics in a few.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 21, 2013)

Froreal3, I hope you have a speedy recovery. Do you think you can do your hair prior to the dental surgery?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 21, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Froreal3, I hope you have a speedy recovery. Do you think you can do your hair prior to the dental surgery?



Thanks girl. I just had the surgery earlier today. I just put my hair in two braids on either side of my head moisturized with Oyin Hair Dew.  Right now I'm just chillin in bed with my scarf on. Don't think the anesthetic has worn off yet, but I popped four ibuprofen liquid gel caps for when it does ware off.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 21, 2013)

Froreal3 I hope you recover soon.  Ladies I hope everyone is retAining all they can for the remaining time of the year.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 21, 2013)

Just finished washing me hair. About to DC in alittle.

I'm super excited. My sis said she bought me some curl formers. I cannot wait. I have the cutest style that I've been dying to try out. I REALLY hope she isn't lying to me. She knows how I feel about my hair and hair products/tools.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm so mad....came back and my hair was a big puffy frizzy mess. Thank God I had a head band and scrunchy.
If someone else tells me I got that good hair again, I'm gonna shave it all off. Ugh..humidity is no joke.

Sailor Saturn the lost scout


----------



## jprayze (Dec 21, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I did a quick (co) wash day yesterday am.  I DCd with ORS hair mayo (needed some protein) and cowashed with V05 for some moisture.  I didn't do a tea rinse and I felt like I had a bit more shed and detangling wasn't as good.  I used fenugreek last wk and the slip was as good as everyone says!  I had to go out rather quickly, so I massaged liquid gold into my scalp and used just a few dabs of blue magic to braid my hair in about 10 random braids, no other product.  I tied a scarf, put on my bonnet and then a hat over it all.    Took my braids out after about 12 hrs.  Will post pics in a few.



Just learned why I need to use more product. I need to use something for hold and to keep frizz down on the 2nd day.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 21, 2013)

*2nd Check In*

Wash
Shampooed with ORS Creamy Olive Oil Aloe Vera Shampoo - My hair was feeling a bit coated so decided to shampoo.

Conditioner
EO Restorative Conditioner, Chamomile & Honey - I used it as a TCM conditioner but its actually great as a rinse out.  I didn't DC as I normally would but I left it on for about 25 minutes.

Style/Set
TCM/twist with Aussie Moist and sealed with Kandy Kurls Shea Butter Souffle.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 23, 2013)

About to prepoo with some coconut oil, cowash, DC, and put my hair in some twists.


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 23, 2013)

Coconut oil, and any oil really has been a good facial cleanser for me. It breaks up all the dirt, draws out my acne and moisturizes on command. 

Can it do the same thing for my scalp? Or is oil not a good scalp cleaner?


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Dec 23, 2013)

So my hair is almost used to not being in braided/twisted extensions. I'm not used to doing my hair all, the time so it's been a challenge to say the least. The past week my hair has been in a roller set (fail), multiple sets of Bantu knots (fail) and twist ours (super fail).

I want to flat iron my hair to see length but I'm a bit skeptical because I do not own any heat styling products and always chicken out after I blow dry. 

Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2013)

lovemyhair247 Get you some Tresseme Heat spray from Family Dollar and give it a go.

As for me: Today was wash day. I hadn't washed in a little over two weeks, so it was time. Tried out a few new products to cowash, DC, and apply my leave ins with. IDK how I will style it.

Next week I may do a rollerset to stretch, then do my end of year length check.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 24, 2013)

krissyhair said:


> Coconut oil, and any oil really has been a good facial cleanser for me. It breaks up all the dirt, draws out my acne and moisturizes on command.
> 
> Can it do the same thing for my scalp? Or is oil not a good scalp cleaner?



Coconut oil is really great for your scalp, and hair.  Coconut oil is one of the few oils that can penetrate the hair shaft, too.  (I like to use coconut oil for prepoos because it prevents the hair from absorbing too much water.) If I am not mistaken, coconut oil is helpful with keeping the scalp clean.  I'm not advocating for using coconut oil exclusively for cleaning your scalp but I think you'd be in good shape if you used EVCO in between washes.  

Is this accurate ladies?


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Ladies, I hope that you have gotten all you deserve, and maybe some you didn't for Christmas


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 25, 2013)

For the my next style I am going to try my hand at Crochet braids again... but I will be using the Marley Hair.. I am super excited. My bday is 1/12.. so I will be doing it that week to have a fresh do for the weekend. 
I have my same hairstyle for today  won't take this out until another two weeks.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm super excited! My sis got me another set of curlformers for christmas. I can't to install these babies this weekend.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 25, 2013)

pelohello are you using more than two bags.
I use two bags myself, I was thinking of doing this instead of doing the Marley Crochet BRaids for my bday. *I know I changed my mind real fast.. LOL

I figure to do the Marley Crochet right before I start school..


----------



## Guinan (Dec 25, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> pelohello are you using more than two bags.
> I use two bags myself, I was thinking of doing this instead of doing the Marley Crochet BRaids for my bday. *I know I changed my mind real fast.. LOL
> 
> I figure to do the Marley Crochet right before I start school..



JJamiah, this will be my 1st time using 2 bags. When I would use 1 bag I kept putting too much hair in one curlformer b/c I kept running out of curlformers. I plan on putting them in on Sunday & then leaving the finished curls in for 2wks.


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 25, 2013)

Been wearing my hair in a pompadour and it's surprisingly easy. I haven't readjusted these past 2 days and I'll keep it through until Saturday.  

I need to m/s sometime tomorrow/Monday... Maybe I'll ATeam in the shower. 

I think I'm going to try to not use direct heat through at least June. I think this last go round of flat ironing gave me heat damage. Not DAMAGE damage... But my hair is more wavy that kinky curly now and it hasn't linked back up. The roots look different than the rest of my hair. 

So I'm going to use Naptural85's method of trimming every 3-4 months with some searching and destroying in between. 

I can't wait to see where I am by June of next year.


----------



## BlackVenus29 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm in! Add me to the list.


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Dec 26, 2013)

So I decided that my hair was in need of a good Acv rinse. So much build up and it was starting to dread.  

I first detangled with water and coconut oil and let it marinate. Then I sprayed the length of my hair with diluted acv and let it marinate for a long while. I was able to divide my hair in six braids  something I was never able to do since I was 5 lol

 I rinsed then cowashed with vo5 passion fruit smoothie and detangled some more. Put my hair in braids and air dried overnight. I was going to blow dry my.hair but realized that it was needed and just brushed out my hair with a paddle brush. My hair is in a bun snd currently wrapped in a scarf.


----------



## Napp (Dec 26, 2013)

I am going to try bunning again. This time i will make sure my hair is dry before i put it up in a bun.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 26, 2013)

Ladies I want to thank all of you for joining this challenge. I honestly didn't think I would have as many people joining me. I would love to know what do you guys suggest in making this challenge more exciting for the next two years?

I am updating names at the end of this month 12/31 and on 1/31 is the last time I am updating. As with any challenge I have the privilege of hosting there is no cut off to join, just I won't be updating the list after 1/31, but please feel free to join us.  I can't wait to see Starting pics and progress pics 

 Let the Fun Begin..


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 26, 2013)

*3rd Check In*

Wash/Condition
I normally wash my hair on Mondays or Tuesdays and again on Fridays but with the Christmas Holiday, I didn't get to my hair until yesterday.  Because I sweat at the gym most days out of the week I have to at least co-wash.  By yesterday morning my scalp was itching like crazy.   I needed shampoo and mild/medium protein.  

I used Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Shampoo & Conditioner. I never though I would say this about a Carol's Daughter product but this is getting to be one of my my favorite shampoos.  I never would have purchased it except my mother sent it to me.  

After using the conditioner (3-5 minutes as the instructions indicated) I TCMed and used a t-shirt to squeeze the water out.  

Style
I set my hair into two braids after sealing with oil.  My hair is officially back to life.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Dec 27, 2013)

Please add me

Ultimate Goal: waist length
Regimen: Prepoo/wash/scalp scrub/deep condition once a week 
Comb once a week
Moisturize no less than every other day
Relax every 13 weeks
I want to start rinsing my hair 2x inbetween washes so not to "throw off" the balance of my hair... just condition the ends. I mean I usually spritz my hair with water before I moisturize so I don't see the harm of rinsing my hair in the shower. Oh well, we will see. 
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: my longest layer has 6 inches to go but I will be cutting my hair eventually so maybe no more than 10
Natural/Relaxed/Other: relaxed
Tips/Tricks: I'm still learning but deep conditioning every week with heat has helped me tremendously. 
Issues or difficulties you're having: low porosity issues get the best of me at times... I need to stick to what I know when it comes to the type of conditioner and the type of moisturizer to use. 

Here is my starting pic
Please please excuse my fatness I joined the hair and weightloss challenge and I'm working on it


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm so disappointed with my progress this yr. I got a total of 4inches and had to cut 1inch so basically I retained 3inches for the whole yr, not good


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

I did an overnight prepoo with My Honey Child Oliveyou DC mixed with a bunch of oils (Keravada Fenugreek, Bamboo Kendi oil, Moroccan oil, EVCO, and EVOO) over night with my Hairtherapy wrap. I'm going to see if I can blowdry and lightly flat iron my hair later today for a LC.

It seems like my hair has slowed down in the growth department...not sure why. But we'll see after my official year end LC.


----------



## havilland (Dec 28, 2013)

I need to get serious about this challenge. I have no idea where to start with my hair growth retention efforts.  The last two years were spent focused on transitioning to natural and trimming my hair fairly regularly to cut away relaxed ends. 

I don't even know where to start!  I guess the first step is put the scissors down. LOL


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

First time flat iron. I feel like this fall/winter season my hair has slowed down in the growth department.  But I am happy with the condition of my hair.  I will dust about 1/4 off.















Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Ladies---mind if I join?  

I'm currently APL just grazing BSL in a few areas.  I know I got a ways to go…but 2015 is my goal for WL.

*Regimen*:

Moisturize and seal daily with Carol's Daughter Hair Milk and Coconut oil. Shampoo and condition second week of the month. Pre-poo with honey and olive oil and shampoo and condition with Shea Moisture Retention. Third week of the month a deep condition treatment under the steamer followed by a professional flat iron (this usually lasts me about two weeks in which I do absolutely nothing to my hair once a month)

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:
*
- I have no clue…a lot! 

*Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all...*

-Natural with Global Keratin Treatment. 


*Tips/Tricks:*

Honey and olive oil is the best pre-poo I've ever used! 


*Issues or difficulties you're having: *

Heat Damage---or as my stylist has told me "Heat trained hair."  My natural hair does not curl up as much as it used to when wet.  

5 years relaxer free

*Current Length*: Grazing BSL


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 28, 2013)

Froreal3 loving the pics.. Go you 

I can't wait until I am BSL.. again. I am going to be wigging it up for a little bit. 
I know I flip flop like the wind. I made my appointment with LUSH to get my henna put in January 9, 2014, and my braids put in February the first weekend. I just bought two new Lace fronts. I am actually anxious to wear a straight hairstyle for now .. I miss them.


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm in!!! I too have been in the HL-TBL challenge for the past year and don't know what I was thinking lol, I will still stay in the challenge albeit I had set myself up to fail. This challenge seems more achievable for me.

Ultimate Goal: *TBL - just to prove to myself that it can be done *
Regimen: *Co-wash and DC once a week, clarify every3 -4 weeks, soft-med protein bi-weekly hard protein every 6 weeks*
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *Roughly 8 inches*
Natural/Relaxed/Other: *Relaxed*
Tips/Tricks:* If I think of anything, I'll post later *
Issues or difficulties you're having: *I struggle with my ends and I seem to cut off all my progress.*


----------



## ktwatkins (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm in on this challenge as we'll. Also I'm on IG ktwatkins

~Current hair length
About two inches from BSL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural 
~Goal month
March for BSL August for MBL
~Current regime and styling choices
I haven't been doing what I need to do lately. I should be cowashing at least twice a week, washing once a week, and DC, and using more protective styles. I do moisturize and seal daily. Twist outs don't last long for me so I've been doing a weekly roller set and just lightly flat-ironing the roots because they are puffy. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?
Going back to the basics and not making things more complicated. I also, plan on incorporating carrot juice in my daily diet along with my hairfinity and msm pills. More buns and roller sets.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 29, 2013)

Add me I'm in


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 29, 2013)

I am in! I am totally committed to being waist length and I really want to stream line my staples. I still want to try new products but I want to be a responsible pj lol


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 29, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> From my nape, waistlength is 17.5 inches.  When I undo my flat twists this weekend, I'll know for certain where I am; but, I know my nape had hit shoulder length (6") when I measured July 12th, so I had about 11.5" left back then.



I'm at about 7 inches now, so I've only gained an inch since July.  I did do a big trim in between, so that may be part of it; but, I guess I need to really work on my retention.  Currently, I have my hair in two cornrows, which I will keep in until I decide to wash my hair again.  The two cornrows have always been a great protective style for me, so I'm glad my hair is finally long enough to do it again.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 31, 2013)

Starting pic


----------



## surecutie (Dec 31, 2013)

I think this will be a real challenge for me but I am all in! 

*Ultimate Goal:* HL
*Regimen:* Wash and DC once per week. Right now I really like the Olive Oil Shampoo and conditioner. I will continue to use that until my hair dictates otherwise. I moisturize with mango butter or Garnier Leave-in and seal with coconut oil, daily. I bun my hair daily for work. 
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:* About 9-10 inches
*Natural/Relaxed/Other:* Natural, with some leftover texlaxed hair still hiding in there
*Tips/Tricks:* The best thing I can do for my hair is leave it alone. I typically straighten once per month but I may change that to every other month in 2014. Because winter is so hard on hair I usually have my scarf on at all times (when I'm cooking, driving, etc.) to protect it. 
Issues or difficulties you're having: My hair is chronically dry so I have to make sure to stay on top of my moisture game. Other than that, I've seemed to have gotten all of the breakage under control that resulted from my Dominican blow-out, I'll still keep an eye on that though.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year, ladies!! Be safe 2nite & many blessings for the new year


----------



## havilland (Dec 31, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Happy new year, ladies!! Be safe 2nite & many blessings for the new year



Same to ALL!  HNY Ladies. Happy hair growing in 2014!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year! 

I think I may start doing length checks only once every four months.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Years everyone.. I have updated the list.. I am super excited that this challenge officially starts in 1 hour and 36 minutes..


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2013)

My Protective Style -- Starting the New Year off right. I didn't get to wear a wig at all 2013.. but I am ready for 2014


----------



## surecutie (Dec 31, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> My Protective Style -- Starting the New Year off right. I didn't get to wear a wig at all 2013.. but I am ready for 2014



Love it!! I've never purchased a wig before but I'm dying to try one!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2013)

surecutie thank you. I love it too. I was in wig rehab for a year,  now I am back and won't go as hard but will wear it as much as I can, without over doing it. 

Go ahead and take the plunge  there are beautiful pieces out there.


----------



## ajluvshair (Dec 31, 2013)

Please add me
Ultimate Goal: healthy waist length hair
Regimen:  Wash and deep condition with steam once a week.  Moisturize with spray leave in conditioner(Jane Carter) and seal with olive oil daily.  I am currently in box braids.
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 9 inches
Natural/Relaxed/Other:Natural 
Tips/Tricks:  Low manipulation, protective styling, deep conditioning
Issues or difficulties you're having: none as of now


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Years ladies!!! xx


----------



## jprayze (Jan 1, 2014)

New Years hair



2 days to flat iron!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 1, 2014)

Firstly happy new year ladies, wish you all good health, prosperity and hair health & length for 2014!

I have finally caught up on the thread

UPDATE: I am ill with the flu, I have not been able to wash my hair for almost three weeks with the holidays, work and now the sickness, this is not the way I wanted to go into the new year for my hair. I had a TU on the 21st of December, I'm in need of a serious protein treatment and I haven't done a length check yet, I will do this on my next wash day (I'm hoping for Saturday), I will post my starting pic then.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Years Ladies.. I hope you all had a wonderful start to the year..


----------



## surecutie (Jan 1, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> surecutie thank you. I love it too. I was in wig rehab for a year,  now I am back and won't go as hard but will wear it as much as I can, without over doing it.  Go ahead and take the plunge  there are beautiful pieces out there.



I think I'm going to go to the BSS tomorrow and try to find a cute one.  Excited!


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 1, 2014)

Updated starting pic from my end-of-the-year length check last week.

NGraceO


----------



## Gryphyn (Jan 2, 2014)

I'd like to join! I just thanked the post. It may be a long shot for me, but I'm trying to have faith now that I have a regimen that's working wonders for me. 

Ultimate Goal: WL
Regimen:  basically shampoo 1x/week, co-wash 3x/week, water rinse 3x/week. Moisturize and seal daily using LCO method. GHE at least 5 nights/week. Hot oil pre-poo biweekly, protein and moisture DCs biweekly. Dust every 8 weeks. Currently a daily bunner.
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 15
Natural/Relaxed/Other: Other - texturized 
Tips/Tricks: my hair loooooooves moisture. I've tried everything over the years to retain length, and the only thing that's worked for me is loads and loads of moisture, plus some protein to back it up.
Issues or difficulties you're having: currently growing out straighter texlaxed ends which I'm gradually trimming off. I also have fine stands so they're a bit of a challenge.

I'm really hoping I can get through the next 2 years without any setbacks.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Morning ladies. Decided that I'm gonna install some braids or Senegalese twists for the Crown & Glory Method. I want to make sure I retain every inch. This weekend I'll fully revert my hair from this flat iron by shampooing, do a protein treatment with Komaza Protein Strengthener, do a moisturizing DC,  then I'll apply my leave ins and put in some medium braids or twists.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 2, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Morning ladies. Decided that I'm gonna install some braids or Senegalese twists for the Crown & Glory Method. I want to make sure I retain every inch. This weekend I'll fully revert my hair from this flat iron by shampooing, do a protein treatment with Komaza Protein Strengthener, do a moisturizing DC,  then I'll apply my leave ins and put in some medium braids or twists.



That sounds like a great idea (C&G method), that approach helped me get from NL to APL in a year or so.  I get antsy having my hair in a PS all of the time but it's worth it in the end.  You'll be waist length by your goal date for sure!!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jan 3, 2014)

Checking in! I know my hair has grown since I last measured it ( profile pic) but I don't want to measure it right now because I will continue to obsess over growth. But yeah I may measure in another month or so. I'm going to be wiggling it up for a while I think to keep my hands out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 3, 2014)

Since ive joined I have relaxed and trimmed for the new year. Now I'm about 8-10 inches away from the dip in my back. Also, Ive been looking for a new hair multivitamin cuz I ran out of hairfinity and won't be repurchasing.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy New Year ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. 

I washed my hair yesterday and I'm in twists.

I definitely feel encouraged for 2014.  I'm setting a modest goal of 4 inches for the year which will put me solidly at MBL.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 3, 2014)

Cant wait for my Biotin to arrive. I know it will give me much growth in a 6 month period. Also i'll be adding Bamboo tea to my list of things i take. My bones need strength and my joints are crying for help daily.

I've only oiled my scalp since 01.01.2014 12am oh and i've done 2 days of inversion so far. Day 3 will be today. 

Doing the most for WL 2015


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 3, 2014)

Checking in …

I'm looking forward to the 16th! My hair is sooooo heavy, I can't wait to take my hair down.  About a week or so ago I started drinking the egg cocktail (there's a thread somewhere on it). I'm hoping that the extra protein and sulfur intake will help me get to WL by the end of next year.  (It's by any means necessary y'all.)
I will continue applying my sulfur mix a few times a week and getting my exercise in at least three times a week.  
I know to really optimize growth that I need to wet/co-wash more often but damn, my neck and head be on hurt, carrying these heavy, wet as braids.

I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## BGT (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd like to join!! I'm in the MBL and WL 2014 challenges but probably won't make WL this year.  I'll be back later with starting pics!

Ultimate Goal: WL (I think...)
Regimen: relaxers every 10-12 weeks
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: ~5"
Natural/Relaxed/Other: relaxed
Issues or difficulties you're having: slow growth, laziness and set backs. I started 2009 at SL and I'm just now reaching BSL. erplexed


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 3, 2014)

NaturalfienD by any means necessary I like that lol


----------



## ajluvshair (Jan 3, 2014)

Checking in..I ordered a one month supply of Viviscal.  I will try it and if I have no side effects I will continue.  My co worker is on it.  She has super thin hair and while it hasn't helped her hair get much thicker she has gained so much length.  About 4 inches in 2 months no joke.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 3, 2014)

Took my biotin 2day & i inverted. Im thinking about flat ironing my hair for a LC & a good new year trim. Im trying to go 6mths without using heat but the last time I did that, I hadn't noticed that I had so much breakage until I straighten my hair.


----------



## RaeShouna (Jan 4, 2014)

Been ages since I posted.
I have been doing my usual...wash once a month, cowash the other three weeks. But I finally got my hands on some curlformers. pack of 40 but I need more. so for now I can use them to stretch my hair for other styles. Haven't measured and probably won't until my bday in march. But for the last week random people have been complimenting me on my hair. Never happened before. I feel its a messy bloated(south fla humidity) twist-out.  I'm surprised but I really enjoy the compliments.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 4, 2014)

2014 Starting Pic


----------



## iVR (Jan 5, 2014)

Staring pic for 2014.  On another note, I just discovered how awesome avocado is for hair.  It makes hair super soft.  So soft in fact it rivals coconut milk.  I'm going to do a coconut milk and avocado mask in a couple of days to see how well the two play together.


----------



## blueberryd (Jan 5, 2014)

Sitting under steamer w a sample of miss jessies dc...the  ingredients are pretty much garbage but it smells good ... def wont b buying

I plan to continue shampooing, condish, & dc under steamer weekly

Still loving biosilk, paul mitchell, and joico


----------



## 20perlz (Jan 5, 2014)

This is my check in. Hope everyone is making good progress. I am currently SL to APL. I have made only a little progress in the last year and I want to change that. 

 I have some plans to do better that involve changes in diet (upping my Omega 3, vitamin, and water intake).

 I hope these things will give me some solid retention along with getting serious about my other practices that have worked but honestly have been done inconsistently for years!!! 

 I am owning it and doing better in the 2014....WL I am comin for ya!


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Jan 8, 2014)

Following a simple regimen and keeping my hair in six chunky braids underneath a satin scarf and wool hat. My hair has become noticeably shinier and stays moisturized longer. Tried straightening and failed so I'm going to stay away from heat for a while and hide my hair in Marley twists.

Going to try a black rinse before my next Marley install just to up the shine in my hair a bit more. 

My hair is flourishing and all but I  think I'm gonna put more focus on my fitness, health, schoolwork and money management for now.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 8, 2014)

Checking in...

I've focused heavily on moisture for my hair. Lots of moisturizers, DCs, leave ins, sealing with oils and butters. My hair is responding well. Plus I've been taking my vitamins fairly regularly since November 2013. Just have to remember to stay on track.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 8, 2014)

NaturalfienD said:


> That sounds like a great idea (C&G method), that approach helped me get from NL to APL in a year or so.  I get antsy having my hair in a PS all of the time but it's worth it in the end.  You'll be waist length by your goal date for sure!!




That's great encouragement NaturalfienD I used my own hair the braids...mainly because I have a bunch of products to use up.  I'll try to keep them in for four weeks. I will probably install a set of extension braids after the four weeks is up.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jan 9, 2014)

here is my starting picture im so happy I just made it to apl!!! for the first time im so happy that I made a wig to hide my precious lol. im just going to oil and sprits my hair under it when ever I get a chance and rebraided it once a month.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 9, 2014)

View attachment 241633  Wearing my home made wig today. I took dwn my 8 weeks beehive last week. I did a wash and deep condish on Tuesday and just put in some medium plaits. I'm scheduled to get my beehive this Saturday.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm in! I'd like to join. 
Ultimate Goal: 2014 goal- MBL | 2015 goal: WL
Regimen: 
-wash 1x/week with Terresentials or Everyday Shea Shampoo DC with Everyday Shea Conditioner.
-Cowash 1x/week with whatever
-Moisturize with Kinky Curly, seal with Avocado oil
-Set hair with Curlformers (doing the setting to success 2014 challenge)
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: ugh. Too many lol. I think 6-8, not sure. Will check later. 
Natural/Relaxed: Natural 3c/4a, currently an inch below APL
Issues or difficulties you're having:  I have real problems retaining length, even though I moisturize daily. Sometimes little hairs break off even while I'm moisturizing. Not sure what that's about, but it needs to stop

*ETA*: I measured, I'm 7.5 inches away from WL
The first picture was taken July 2013, since then I've had a bit of breakage and a trim so I have about just one more inch than in this photo.
The second photo is a shot of what my hair looks like curly. Sorry it's a bit crooked, I took it myself.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 10, 2014)

Right now I am sitting with my Henna in my hair. I will be deep conditioning and then putting my curlformer rods in. 
It is my Birthday weekend and I want my hair to look nice and different


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 10, 2014)

I am hoping to make MBL by the end of this year.. So far since we are just beginning it looks like I have a serious chance to get there.. I am super stoked and ready to keep my hair in protective styles and wash and goes for this year. I can't wait to see what the next 11 months bring me


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jan 10, 2014)

this weave hair is crap im so disappointed but glad I didn't go all out and buy a lot of bundles im going to wear this wig for a month then wear braids for 2 months and see how much I saved for me to get my LA hair which would never do me wrong


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 10, 2014)

beautyintheyes congratulations on making APL :woohoo: go YOU  I am super happy for you. If you don't like the weave/wigs, then try the braids for a little. now that you are APL , if you haven't tried it, how about bunning


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 10, 2014)

I've decided to go hard by taking Priteva, using NJoy's sulfur mix, and keeping my hair in medium braids (own hair or extensions) for at least 4 weeks at a time. I will continue to shampoo/cowash my hair while in the braids every week and moisturize them in between.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm protective styling too. I'll be in twists throughout 2014. I made a scalp oil to apply to the last 1 inch of my nape. I need that area to catch up. I'm going to apply once a day and rub for 5 minutes.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 10, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I've decided to go hard by taking Priteva, using NJoy's sulfur mix, and keeping my hair in medium braids (own hair or extensions) for at least 4 weeks at a time. I will continue to shampoo/cowash my hair while in the braids every week and moisturize them in between.



go girl! I'm going hard too and have started In on my wig challenge for this year. I'm making and collecting my standard wigs. I'm really hoping I can keep it up as planned!!

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 10, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Wearing my home made wig today. I took dwn my 8 weeks beehive last week. I did a wash and deep condish on Tuesday and just put in some medium plaits. I'm scheduled to get my beehive this Saturday.



How do you go about moisturizing while beehiving it? Are you a sealer? If so, how do you manage this In flat twists?

NGraceO


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 11, 2014)

I had a dream that I had w(hip) length hair. I had flat ironed it and ppl were like  It felt great!

Then I woke up and realized I just had my plastic baggy on my head and my hair was just BSL.


----------



## Tonto (Jan 11, 2014)

Starting pic. December 2013. I was grazing BSL but I trimmed my ends so back there. Hopefully in 2 years of good care I can get to WL


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Checking in, I'm do for a hard protein treatment, the last one I  did one was around the middle of nov. I'll get around to doing it no later than wednesday. Nothing new to report I'm still bunning. I purchased hair for extension but have not put them in yet, I may wait until the weekend before Superbowl Sunday to do them. Also I'll post my starting pic by wednesday.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2014)

Curlformers this weekend
View attachment 242041


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 12, 2014)

Very cute JJamiah. I feel like I need some Curlformers in my life (or the dupe).

Checking in, I'm DCing with Naturelle Grow's MM, SEB, Cinammon Condish (she needs to shorten that name) with hemp oil and EVCO. For some reason this combo smells like peanut butter paste to me. I guess there are worse thing it could smell like.  I applied a coating of AO GPB just on my ends. After I rinse it out I'll apply PBN MMM, my own oil mix, and PBN Cupuacu Butter. Then back in twists I'll go .


----------



## Fenaxa (Jan 12, 2014)

I ordered Irish moss, I'll try it as an overnight hair and scalp treatment then wash it out. It should arrive next week sometime. 
I took my hair out of braids (I can't keep one style for long at all) a couple of hours ago and it looks amazing. My hair is really loving shea butter. I think I'm going to put it back up and away for a while though since I've got so much stuff going on. I just found out that my friend (old co-worker, we didn't hang out much or anything) died back in November the day after my aunt passed. I feel so bad especially since I didn't even know.. And I was going to text her a few days ago..  
Hopefully I'll feel better soon and feel like messing around with my hair.
I do want to start getting in the habit (with the aid or Irish moss) of washing my hair every two weeks.


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 12, 2014)

Fenaxa said:


> I ordered Irish moss, I'll try it as an overnight hair and scalp treatment then wash it out. It should arrive next week sometime.
> I took my hair out of braids (I can't keep one style for long at all) a couple of hours ago and it looks amazing. My hair is really loving shea butter. I think I'm going to put it back up and away for a while though since I've got so much stuff going on. I just found out that my friend (old co-worker, we didn't hang out much or anything) died back in November the day after my aunt passed. I feel so bad especially since I didn't even know.. And I was going to text her a few days ago..
> Hopefully I'll feel better soon and feel like messing around with my hair.
> I do want to start getting in the habit (with the aid or Irish moss) of washing my hair every two weeks.



I  used to have a shampoo with Irish moss in it. It was great. My roommate kept asking real sly to borrow it.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 12, 2014)

Elucence Moisture Balancing Shampoo has Irish Moss in it also. Pretty good product.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 13, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I had a dream that I had w(hip) length hair. I had flat ironed it and ppl were like  It felt great!
> 
> Then I woke up and realized I just had my plastic baggy on my head and my hair was just BSL.





Froreal3 said:


> I had a dream that I had w(hip) length hair. I had flat ironed it and ppl were like  It felt great!
> 
> Then I woke up and realized I just had my plastic baggy on my head and my hair was just BSL.


Lol @"(w)hip length hair".  Ahaha I've definitely had dreams like that too. But at least you wake up with BSL hair- I'm one milestone behind you at APL!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 13, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Lol @"(w)hip length hair".  Ahaha I've definitely had dreams like that too. But at least you wake up with BSL hair- I'm one milestone behind you at APL!



It's crazy coilyhaircutie because I've had about 3 dreams like this within the past six months.  They seem so darn real! Hopefully I'm close to w(hip) by end of 2016.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 13, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> Curlformers this weekend



Super cute!!!! Happy (Belated) Birthday!!! 

I hope your day was everything!!


----------



## mscocopuff (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok, so a little sad news... I had to part with about 2 1/2 inches if length because if a bad cut.  I am just below APL.  It is so frustrating!!!   Oh well, I just have to get back on track and focus on babying my hair.  MBL 2015

Nothing in life is to be feared.  It is only to be understood. ~ Marie Curie


----------



## ojemba (Jan 14, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> How do you go about moisturizing while beehiving it? Are you a sealer? If so, how do you manage this In flat twists?  NGraceO



NGraceO I have water, conditioner, glycerin and evoo in a spritz bottle that I spray my hair with every night. Then I apply jbco to my scalp - it's in a bottle with a nozzle. I only cornrow so I'm not sure about flat twist but I'm sure it wouldn't be any different.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 14, 2014)

loulou82 - I love them, as I have said before "Curlformers are one of the best tool investments I have made" I bought two kits for $140 and I would do it again in a heart beat. It gives me variety and silky tresses. 

NaturalfienD thank you so much   It was nice.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 14, 2014)

Checking in!  Wearing a ponytail for my 2nd week of straight hair.  I may wear a bun tomorrow but right now, I'm enjoying my ponytail.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 14, 2014)

Approaching solid MBL! 

My hair seems to be shedding like crazy though. I  can't quite pinpoint what the problem is either 

I think I'm going to start taking biotin once again though.


----------



## havilland (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok. I'm officially STEPPING IT UP!

I am back on deep conditioning two times a week and hiding my hair. 

I have been under a half wig since Sunday and I am soooooo glad I took that girl off today. I have been working out and the roots were a knarled mess!  I applied some oils to detangle and am deep conditioning now. 

I have to step up my water too. I don't drink enough. 

I really have to get back on this "retention" game.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 17, 2014)

ImanAdero has anything changed with your routine, life style to have caused the shedding? 
@havilland I have also increased my water intake, and try to take my vitamins since my diet sucks right about now.

I am going to swap between Protective styling, Curlformers and wigging (which is also protective style) myself. I start school again and want to reduce the amount of attention I am giving my hair without it looking raggedy. I will be getting a weave a the end of the month. (at least that is what is on the agenda).


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 17, 2014)

jprayze Love the ponytail. I don't know when I will finally straighten my hair. I do miss it  But I am loving my PS as well  Just lazy.. LOL


----------



## jprayze (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks JJamiah!  I'll probably straighten again in March.

BTW, I love your curlformers...you are going to make a lot of us run out and get some!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 17, 2014)

JJamiah I haven't changed anything really. 

I do what I always do, my hair just sheds. Maybe it always has. 

I'm thinking of adding hair vitamins into my routine although I already take a B Complex and I'll just Pee everything my body doesn't use back out...

I dunno I got color, but that would result in breakage, not shedding.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 17, 2014)

Checking in!

Shampooed yesterday after going almost a week without washing my hair (something I try not to do).  My scalp was itchy and my hair was sticky.  I DCed and now my hair is buttery soft, but will probably use a leave-in conditioner spray with protein in a couple of days if its becomes too soft.  

*Shampoo*
#1 TheraNeem Naturals Shampoo (for my scalp)
#2 Davines Love Shampoo (for my hair)
Yes, my hair and scalp was pretty icky.

*DC*
Joico Moisture Recovery

After rinsing, I did my normal modified TCM using Aussie Moist and my blended oils.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey everyone update I can't believe it!!! I did a undercut!!! I was bored and my weave was a fail but I'm still in the challenge my hair on the top is ready to grow in braids not tell me what you think of the design


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jan 17, 2014)

Here is the back


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 17, 2014)

beautyintheyes said:


> Hey everyone update I can't believe it!!! I did a undercut!!! I was bored and my weave was a fail but I'm still in the challenge my hair on the top is ready to grow in braids not tell me what you think of the design



THIS. IS. GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!

NGraceO


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 17, 2014)

beautyintheyes said:


> Hey everyone update I can't believe it!!! I did a undercut!!! I was bored and my weave was a fail but I'm still in the challenge my hair on the top is ready to grow in braids not tell me what you think of the design



 Nooooooo!!!!! Not all the bootiful hair you had!!!!!  :swordfigh:  

:goodnight: 

*wakes up*

Ok, now that I'm over the devastation of the big chop of all that hurr, I must say the design it nice. 

beautyintheyes


----------



## jprayze (Jan 18, 2014)

[USER=43391]ImanAdero[/USER];19522795 said:
			
		

> Approaching solid MBL!  My hair seems to be shedding like crazy though. I  can't quite pinpoint what the problem is either  I think I'm going to start taking biotin once again though.



Have u ever tried tea rinses?  Black is great for shedding.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 18, 2014)

beautyintheyes said:


> Here is the back



I love it!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 18, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Have u ever tried tea rinses?  Black is great for shedding.



jprayze no. I haven't because I just feel like it's so much work lol. It'll be worth a try, but it's not something I really foresee myself keeping up with. 

I can barely keep my wash schedule lol. But maybe at my next wash. Or I'll so it when I FINAlly put my twists in. (Which is the plan for next weekend).


----------



## Guinan (Jan 18, 2014)

beautyintheyes, I luv ur hair!!! I can't wait to see what styles u come up with.


----------



## 20perlz (Jan 18, 2014)

Wanted to add my starting pic.



My plan to make WL by 2015 is:

Wash and deep condition 2 x a week
1 cowash 1 shampoo...1 protein 1 moisture

Vitamins daily

Get water intake up 

Trim with splitender every 8 weeks
Retouch every 8 weeks

Protective style under half wig except for the week after retouch

Baggy nightly with oil. Seal with butter.


----------



## Fenaxa (Jan 18, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> I  used to have a shampoo with Irish moss in it. It was great. My roommate kept asking real sly to borrow it.



Hahaha that good eh? I hope it really does my hair right  I think it's out for delivery today but I happen to be out of town lol.. So I guess I'll enjoy it on Wednesday.. Maybe not. I'm getting my ears pierced (upper cartilage) that day so I don't know if I should hold off on any hair washing or excess moisturizing. I don't want to get it infected just because I needed a hair treatment lol. I might wait a couple of weeks before I start to do any hair washing I suppose. 

I've been using hibiscus powder again and taking EXTRA care not to get any on my scalp. My hair feels great and is really defined with it. I mixed it with water in a spray bottle and saturated my length then let it dry. 

Anyway, still wearing it out and up in a ponytail thing. I'm tying it with a rubber and though; the wide ones and I only wrap it around my hair twice at most. I'm glad I found them because I didn't want to use a scrunchie for fear of it breaking my hair. 
The picture is when I had one ponytail on each side (I had it in two but put it back in one back puff when I felt I looked too childish).


----------



## Fenaxa (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh I realize I never put my starting length check picture up. 
Btw do excuse the shirt.. It's poorly done. Very poorly. It was a rushed sort of thing and I didn't try too hard on it. I might fix it or do another one, but most likely not because I don't care too much lol.
This was taken at the end of December.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 18, 2014)

About to rinse my DC out & blow dry my hair. I'll def flat iron 2morow since I'm starting to get tired.


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 19, 2014)

Fenaxa said:


> Hahaha that good eh? I hope it really does my hair right  I think it's out for delivery today but I happen to be out of town lol.. So I guess I'll enjoy it on Wednesday.. Maybe not. I'm getting my ears pierced (upper cartilage) that day so I don't know if I should hold off on any hair washing or excess moisturizing. I don't want to get it infected just because I needed a hair treatment lol. I might wait a couple of weeks before I start to do any hair washing I suppose.
> 
> I've been using hibiscus powder again and taking EXTRA care not to get any on my scalp. My hair feels great and is really defined with it. I mixed it with water in a spray bottle and saturated my length then let it dry.
> 
> ...



You could maybe put tape over your ear if you need to wash that bad.


----------



## Fenaxa (Jan 19, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> You could maybe put tape over your ear if you need to wash that bad.



LOL that's actually a good idea. Hmm maybe if I put a plastic baggy over my ear then tape it to where it stays put. I'm desperate to wash my hair so I'll definitely try it. 
I guess I should just postpone my piercings for another week though. That way I can wash my hair and then get my ears pierced afterwards.
I will boil some sage and rosemary and use that along with the Irish moss. It's a wonderful detangler and it should help with hair growth as well.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 19, 2014)

Soo, I Permed My Hair Yesterday And Made MBL! I Have 6 More Inches To Go For WL! I Hope To Be There By The End Of This Year Or By The Beginning Of Next Year! HHJ

*UPDATE:* *Ok, my hair is touching the bottom part of my Bra. Is, that MB? Maybe, I need to hold off claiming MB which I don't have a problem doing so*


----------



## blueberryd (Jan 19, 2014)

Doing my weekly steam treatment : )


----------



## ojemba (Jan 19, 2014)

Cowashed my beehive this weekend. I'm moisturizing daily and oiling with jbco. 

One week beehive


----------



## Guinan (Jan 19, 2014)

tsmith, any pixs


----------



## blueberryd (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok so this routine worked really good for me today:
Shampoo with Paul Mitchell
DC under steamer with Biosilk mixed with grapeseed oil
Rinse
Apply Sally's "The Detangler" (Paul Mitchell Knock Off)
Rinse

Hair was sooo easy to detangle and soft!  I am super impressed--I didn't think Sally's knockoff (The Detangler) was going to work.  Will DEFINITELY be buying more of this!

Here's my starting pic from January 2nd--been meaning to post it forever!  I'm claiming BSL and hope to be MBL Dec 2014 and WL Dec 2015


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2014)

blueberryd Your hair is gorgeous! What is your hair type and reggie?


----------



## blueberryd (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks Froreal3  !  I have NO idea what my hair type is...I have a lot of fine strands (fine strands; high density) that tangle and matt easily.  I'm still trying to perfect my reggie since being natural (about 2 years).  Buuuut What I have found out is that shampooing my hair weekly works for me--one reason my hair matts so easily and detangling was such a hassle is because of product (or dirt/oil) build up.  So I shampoo, Deep Condition (under steamer), and condition with Paul Mitchell The Detangler (really helps me detangle) 1x a week.  During the week I bun everyday--with little-no manipulation.  I apply NTM Silk Touch Leave in and Coconut Oil to my ends daily.

I also get a Dominican blowout once every 4-6 weeks--other than that, no heat.

I'm thinking about weaving it up for a couple of months....the buns are getting pretty boring lol


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 19, 2014)

Checking in... DCed with NG MMRSEBC Conditioner supped up with hemp oil and AO GPB on ends; SD Wheat Gerrm Butter Conditioner as leave in and PBN Cupuacu Butter as sealant. I have noticeable shedding. I paid close attention and know its not breakage because it has the white bulbs attached but it's still a bid concerning. Hopefully its seasonal.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 19, 2014)

blueberryd said:


> Ok so this routine worked really good for me today: Shampoo with Paul Mitchell DC under steamer with Biosilk mixed with grapeseed oil Rinse Apply Sally's "The Detangler" (Paul Mitchell Knock Off) Rinse  Hair was sooo easy to detangle and soft!  I am super impressed--I didn't think Sally's knockoff (The Detangler) was going to work.  Will DEFINITELY be buying more of this!  Here's my starting pic from January 2nd--been meaning to post it forever!  I'm claiming BSL and hope to be MBL Dec 2014 and WL Dec 2015




Honestly, you look MBL to me already!! And unless you are an EXTREEEEMELY slow grower, I don't see why you wouldn't make WL this year!!!

NGraceO


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats tsmith! 

Beautfiul hair blueberryd!


----------



## snoop (Jan 20, 2014)

Fenaxa said:


> Hahaha that good eh? I hope it really does my hair right  I think it's out for delivery today but I happen to be out of town lol.. So I guess I'll enjoy it on Wednesday.. Maybe not. I'm getting my ears pierced (upper cartilage) that day so I don't know if I should hold off on any hair washing or excess moisturizing. I don't want to get it infected just because I needed a hair treatment lol. I might wait a couple of weeks before I start to do any hair washing I suppose.
> 
> I've been using hibiscus powder again and taking EXTRA care not to get any on my scalp. My hair feels great and is really defined with it. I mixed it with water in a spray bottle and saturated my length then let it dry.
> 
> ...


 
Are you going to a piercing studio or doing it at the mall?  If you're going to a studio they'll tell you that you should be soaking and clearing out your piercing daily (mild soap/sea salt soaks) or else it will get infected....no need not to wash your hair.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thinking about picking up some safflower oil and sunflower oil.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 21, 2014)

blueberryd Your hair is gorgeous! I think you look MBL too your hair definitely passes your bra strap

Congrats on reaching MBL tsmith

loulou82 I love sunflower oil, but I wasn't overly keen on the safflower oil, I found it dried out my hair, grapeseed, sunflower and at a push hempseed are my faves ceramide oils, but I really want to try wheat germ oil. I hope they work out for you. I noticed you're growing to elbow length, so you know I had to get up and see where that sits on me lol, EBL = WL on me.


----------



## Fenaxa (Jan 21, 2014)

snoop said:


> Are you going to a piercing studio or doing it at the mall?  If you're going to a studio they'll tell you that you should be soaking and clearing out your piercing daily (mild soap/sea salt soaks) or else it will get infected....no need not to wash your hair.



I'm going to a studio. Yeah, you're right. I guess I just didn't want any of that hibiscus powder to wash into my new holes and irritate it. Even when I had my cartilage piercing before, (I did it myself) I cleaned it twice a daily. I just wanted it to heal up a little before I start having crazy stuff washing down on it.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 21, 2014)

Angel of the North

Thanks for the review. I already have grapeseed, hemp, and wheat germ (which has been sitting in my fridge untouched). I may just add the sunflower because I cannot risk dry hair

Yeah EL is the finish line for me. I'm high-waisted and EL is 2 inches from WL on me.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 21, 2014)

pelohello said:


> @tsmith, any pixs


 

@pelohello, I can't show my hair until March due to the Vitamin Challenge I'm in. Sorry...My hair falls right below my bra thingy lol so I'm claiming MB...I actually have 7 inches to get to WL...my bf measured yesterday.

Thank you Loulou and Angel of the North.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 22, 2014)

I think I really need to moisturize and seal daily these days.  Every other day isn't getting it since my hair was so dry today.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 22, 2014)

greenandchic said:


> I think I really need to moisturize and seal daily these days. Every other day isn't getting it since my hair was so dry today.


 

 I moisturize and seal daily. I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## Fenaxa (Jan 22, 2014)

I totally love that Irish moss. Took me a second try to see how exactly it gels up, but it's amazing. It softened my coarse hair and actually allowed moisture to stay in it. 
So, I made my sage and rosemary mix, detangled my hair and massaged it on my scalp, then I sprayed the Irish moss/sage rosemary mix all into my hair. Even my friend noticed how moisturized yet non-greasy it makes my hair. 
I added olive oil on top as well. My hair seems to hate coconut oil though. It sits on my hair, looks greasy and dries it out. I was hoping to love it like I did when my hair was relaxed. Oh well. 
I will say, I love Irish moss more than silk amino acids. Everything that I thought SAA would do, this does even better for me. SAAs were pretty good though.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 22, 2014)

Checking in …

Here are my pics, showing my growth from October 2011 to April 2013.  I apologize in advance if this is confusing, just know that I tried my hardest and next time, I will do better. 




First Row:  Picture on the left is from January of 2012, the one to the right is from January 2013.

Second Row:  Picture on the left is from January 2012, the one to the right is from June 2012.  This was around the time that I started the crown and glory method/protective styling for months.  I alternated between mini braids, yarn braids, twists, etc.  I cowashed almost daily as well.  (Now that I am looking at the picture, I did good that year.)

Third Row: Picture on the left and the middle are from January 2013.  I completed my C&G and definitely had bomb results.  This was the time that I thought, ‘hey maybe you don’t have to PS all of the time.  Try flat ironing to show your length and wearing your hair out all D time to see what that do.

Sometime in February/March of 2013, I received a consult with Komaza.  I was informed that I had midshaft splits, hair fatigue from cowashing too often (my hair is fine and as I understand it, cannot tolerate the stress from washing daily … idunno.)  The kind lady shared that I needed to cut an inch or so of my length (might have been 1.5 inches) because my ends were splitting badly.  (Looking back, I wish that I would have done a hardcore protein treatment and put my hair back in braids.  But I guess those ends needed to be cut anyway so …) I asked my husband to trim the amount of hair that I was advised to trim and that is the picture that you see on the far right, third row.  That picture was taken in April/May 2013.  I was so sad looking at the picture and comparing it to the one in the middle.  

As an aside, I must say that I received wonderful advice from Komaza.  The rep enlightened me on how much protein/moisture my hair benefitted from, the type of products I would benefit from using, and many more things.  I am planning to send in a request for another consultation sometime this year.

After ruminating over my comparison pics, I decided to get back to protective styling because it worked before and I knew it would work again.  I began protective styling in June/July 2013.  I used MN for growth aid (sometime in 2012/2013) and chose to stop for a bit.  After looking through threads, I noticed that many people were having good results from sulfur.  If I am not mistaken, I began using sulfur in August 2013.

Blah, Blah, Blah … here are the 2014 pics:






I think that I grew my length back (from the January 2013 time frame) and gained some growth.  My sides grew to a good length, as well.  Looking at the pic from the back, I think that I have an inch to go to claim BSL.  An extra inch or inch and a half after that, I am at MBL.  I believe that I will get that inch for BSL by March; the next mission is MBL by July/August.  I plan on continuing my use of sulfur, exercising regularly, and getting a descent intake of water.  Oh, and I am doing this egg shake too- every little bit helps!
Thanks for reading and sorry for the super long post.

I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 23, 2014)

Awesome progress NaturalfienD. Keep on truckin'!


----------



## jprayze (Jan 23, 2014)

NaturalfienD I love to see results over time!  Your growth is wonderful.  You make me what to decide what my next PS is!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 23, 2014)

Congrats on the great progress NaturalfienD I enjoyed reading your update, now I'm wondering what I can do to step up my game, I want to try MSM and collagen.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 23, 2014)

Awesome progress NaturalfienD!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 23, 2014)

I need to get back to exercising and eating better. My birthday weekend was last weekend and I haven't gotten it together this week. 

Those things will help me with hair growth I think. Plus I'm gonna keep these twists in for at least 3-5 weeks.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 23, 2014)

Wrong thread!


----------



## sweethoney (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm in! I'm currently 4 inches away from that goal (BSL) with face framing layers.  By the time my MBA courses begin in August 2015 my hair will touch my waist line.  

Visualization:

I picture myself on the first day of grad school orientation wearing a crisp white blouse, a black pencil skirt, and nude Christian Louboutin slingback pumps.  I'm accessorized with an Akoya pearl necklace and matching stud earrings while my jet black, center parted hair swings down my back.  I take a seat in the front row at orientation and thank God for allowing me to accomplish these goals, in His perfect order.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 24, 2014)

Great progress, NaturalfienD; thanks for sharing!

Tonight I used my Carol's Daughter Monoi line (shampoo & conditioner)  because I needed a light protein treatment.  This time I left the conditioner in for the suggested 3-5 minutes instead of 15 and my hair was super soft, yet strong. 

I will probably do a little dusting next week.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 24, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> Awesome progress NaturalfienD. Keep on truckin'!





jprayze said:


> NaturalfienD I love to see results over time!  Your growth is wonderful.  You make me what to decide what my next PS is!





Angel of the North said:


> Congrats on the great progress NaturalfienD I enjoyed reading your update, now I'm wondering what I can do to step up my game, I want to try MSM and collagen.





pelohello said:


> Awesome progress NaturalfienD!!





greenandchic said:


> Great progress, NaturalfienD; thanks for sharing!
> 
> .



 Thanks for the love ladies!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm having a good hair week, I've been using my hair bonnet at night, PS'ing, with little/no manipulation, keeping up my moisture levels and taking my priteva capsules. I've been doing some light research on collagen and MSM powders, I would like to include them in my regimen I need to go and look for some fenugreek seeds and leaves/tea too, I think those additions will make a big difference, WL here I come!


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 25, 2014)

I think I'll shampoo wash tomorrow.  I made an oil mix of argan, pumpkin, jojoba, almond, grapeseed and avocado that I want to try out. Lengthwise, I have some sections in my crown stretching to 16 inches. Woot!


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 25, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> I think I'll shampoo wash tomorrow.  I made an oil mix of argan, pumpkin, jojoba, almond, grapeseed and avocado that I want to try out. Lengthwise, I have some sections in my crown stretching to 16 inches. Woot!



Is it real argan oil or an argan based product?


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 25, 2014)

krissyhair 

It's 100% argan oil. I ordered it from New Directions Aromatics.


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 26, 2014)

Can I still join???

My stats:

Roller set once a week, 
Texlaxed last year but texture is increasingly straighter so might transition to natural, 
Use kitchen, high-end and cheapo Dominican products, 
Over 40, 
Mainly 3C, 
Bunning like a baker, 
Just above APL, 
Raw foods (most of the time), 
Seaweed "enthusiast," 
Ghee Butter infused with almond and Fenugreek pre-poos, 
Fan of Sweet Almond Oil, 
About to purchase a steamer, 
Henna/Yogurt when I feel like it, 
Hard proteins every other week, 
 Biggest challenge - hairline & shorter "part" section from weave leave-out
Longest length ever reached was just about WL several years (and mishaps) ago. 

Finally hitting hair-(re)growth stride (no small task post 40).


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 26, 2014)

How are you all using SAA? -- have never used it before.  Also, someone on here said they liked something better than SAA but now I can't find their post.  Fenaxa -- how do you like Helichrysum (sp) and how are you using it -- I have some for derma roller / SM use but forgot how/why it is good for hair.


----------



## Fenaxa (Jan 26, 2014)

rawsilk 
I was using SAA mixed in a floral water (Helichrysum) I bought off of New Directions Aromatics (will not be ordering from them again smh). It definitely made the finer parts of my hair feel softer but the coarser areas got a little hard after a while. Looking at other peoples' reviews on SAA, I think you should definitely at least try it, but it certainly didn't make my hair feel as soft and smooth as Irish moss. 
Oh, by the way, another reason I stopped using the SAA, was because of the floral water I mixed it in. I got severe headaches after applying it. I'd actually spritz my face after washing it and even that would immediately trigger a headache. I went on the website and looked at what was in the floral water, and it was some defoamer, etc... I don't know. 
My version of floral water now is just mixing water and essential oil. As for the Helichrysum itself, it was too sweet smelling for me. Think, warm honey mixed with a subdued cup of freshly brewed tea cooling in a window overlooking a view of the hill country . The essential oil is regenerative and good for circulation among other things. Both of those alone can work for skin and hair quite well.
Onto the Irish moss, I love it much more than SAA (although I will give it one more try), because it brings out the curls, makes my hair touchable without being "wet" or greasy, and it's just cool in general. I love the way it jiggles in the jar I have for it after it's 'made' LOL. 
Right now, I'm going *almost* cold turkey on any already made products. I'm trying to find products that really work for me that are all natural (like Shea butter, olive oil, etc.) so that in the future, I can look at ingredients on commercial products and guestimate how well it will work for me based on what's in it.


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow - okay, must be talking about something diff or maybe it's the mixture or the manufacture -- the Helichrysum (SP) oil I got has a funky, sneaker in the back of the closet smell - NOTHING like flowers or honey. I love Irish Moss as an additive to smoothies in order to make them taste more like pudding/soufle -- hadn't thought of adding to hair products - hmmmmm - thanks for that. If you are trying to incorporate more natural products, I highly recommend mixes that use Ghee Butter (moisture pre poo), yogurt (strength and frizz taming) and egg yolks (shine). 





Fenaxa said:


> @rawsilk
> I was using SAA mixed in a floral water (Helichrysum) I bought off of New Directions Aromatics (will not be ordering from them again smh). It definitely made the finer parts of my hair feel softer but the coarser areas got a little hard after a while. Looking at other peoples' reviews on SAA, I think you should definitely at least try it, but it certainly didn't make my hair feel as soft and smooth as Irish moss.
> Oh, by the way, another reason I stopped using the SAA, was because of the floral water I mixed it in. I got severe headaches after applying it. I'd actually spritz my face after washing it and even that would immediately trigger a headache. I went on the website and looked at what was in the floral water, and it was some defoamer, etc... I don't know.
> My version of floral water now is just mixing water and essential oil. As for the Helichrysum itself, it was too sweet smelling for me. Think, warm honey mixed with a subdued cup of freshly brewed tea cooling in a window overlooking a view of the hill country . The essential oil is regenerative and good for circulation among other things. Both of those alone can work for skin and hair quite well.
> ...


----------



## Fenaxa (Jan 26, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> Wow - okay, must be talking about something diff or maybe it's the mixture or the manufacture -- the Helichrysum (SP) oil I got has a funky, sneaker in the back of the closet smell - NOTHING like flowers or honey. I love Irish Moss as an additive to smoothies in order to make them taste more like pudding/soufle -- hadn't thought of adding to hair products - hmmmmm - thanks for that. If you are trying to incorporate more natural products, I highly recommend mixes that use Ghee Butter (moisture pre poo), yogurt (strength and frizz taming) and egg yolks (shine).


 
 @ funky sneaker in the back of the closet. 
Did you get a therapeutic grade essential oil? It definitely shouldn't smell like that. I don't know if you should use that one if that's what it smells like. There's many different species of Helichrysum but only a few can be used for essential oils and depending on where/who you buy the essential oil from, it might contain a substitute from a different species of the plant or a completely different oil altogether. Plus, if you get a higher grade oil, you'll receive more of the benefits (healing, etc.) from it. 
I heard of adding Irish Moss to food initially. That does interest me; I'm thinking of trying it, especially in a smoothie. I guess I was concerned it would make whatever I put it in smell kind of fishy or taste salty.
Ooooh, I've never heard of Ghee butter. Is it soft? I'll try the yogurt (strawberry, I'm assuming.. jk lol) and egg yolk on my next wash day. I'm gonna look into this Ghee butter for sure.


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 26, 2014)

The funny thing is, everything I've read about that oil says that you have to "tone down" the smell with something like Rose seed oil etc.  I dunno - go figure.  Anywho, as long as you rinse the Irish Moss really well and let it sit in water for a while etc. (according to package instructions), it won't smell fishy. Yeah girl Ghee is the business -- Google it  in the context of Indian and Ethiopian hair butters. (Whenever groups of people with notoriously beautiful hair use something, I'm gonna investigate LOL)



Fenaxa said:


> @ funky sneaker in the back of the closet.
> Did you get a therapeutic grade essential oil? It definitely shouldn't smell like that. I don't know if you should use that one if that's what it smells like. There's many different species of Helichrysum but only a few can be used for essential oils and depending on where/who you buy the essential oil from, it might contain a substitute from a different species of the plant or a completely different oil altogether. Plus, if you get a higher grade oil, you'll receive more of the benefits (healing, etc.) from it.
> I heard of adding Irish Moss to food initially. That does interest me; I'm thinking of trying it, especially in a smoothie. I guess I was concerned it would make whatever I put it in smell kind of fishy or taste salty.
> Ooooh, I've never heard of Ghee butter. Is it soft? I'll try the yogurt (strawberry, I'm assuming.. jk lol) and egg yolk on my next wash day. I'm gonna look into this Ghee butter for sure.


----------



## Fenaxa (Jan 26, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> The funny thing is, everything I've read about that oil says that you have to "tone down" the smell with something like Rose seed oil etc. I dunno - go figure. Anywho, as long as you rinse the Irish Moss really well and let it sit in water for a while etc. (according to package instructions), it won't smell fishy. Yeah girl Ghee is the business -- Google it in the context of Indian and Ethiopian hair butters. (Whenever groups of people with notoriously beautiful hair use something, I'm gonna investigate LOL)


 
Haha from what I've smelled of that essential oil, that's exactly what's needed; something to tone it down. You're lucky not to have one with a super strong smell lol.
Wait so do I add the actual moss or the gel it creates to a smoothie? I feel slow when it comes to this.. The first night I used the moss in my hair I was up there with heaps of warm moss just sitting on my head under a plastic bag thinking, _How is this even supposed to work?_ That was before I realized that the liquid you boil it in is useable lol. 
Alright. Ghee Butter, sold! *wipes sweat and puts burning card down* Just when I think I don't need (yes, need) anything else for my hair, I find that I'm missing out on something else. I ordered the butter; can't wait to use it. Thanks for telling me about this! It really looks promising. I read that you can use it on skin too as a moisturizer.. I wonder if it works better than Shea butter for that.. Will be trying that out as well


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi ladies. Still chillin in these braids.  They look ratty...can't wait to take them out next week. Not sure if I will keep up the Crown & Glory method. My typical regimen of twist updos, detangling and washing weekly helped me retain. I wanted to go extra hard to see if I retain more, but I don't know if I will.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 26, 2014)

Froreal3 Why do you want to end the Crown and Glory Method? Are you losing hair in the process? Your original regimen sounds solid.

My update... Shampoo wash day is becoming an event. Thankfully I only do it once per month.

Pre-poo'd and finger de-tangled with new oil mix
DC on dry hair with AO GPB 
Shampooed with diluted Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
DC'd under dryer with NG Condish mixed with hemp and sunflower oil
ACV rinsed
Used SD Wheatgerm Butter Condish as leave in
Sealed with herbal oil mix and PBN Cupuacu Butter
Chunk twists


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2014)

loulou82 So far no real reason other than I like to use my products...especially my dcs. I still dc, but it just aint the same on braids. I also like to detangle on wash day and check out my hair. After I take out these braids next week, I'll put in some twists for a couple weeks to see where my mind is at about it.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 26, 2014)

Finally finished filing my taxes. I think I'll treat myself to some: avocado oil, walnut oil, hemp seed oil & mango butter


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 26, 2014)

How are you all keeping track of each other's hair journeys? This thread gets overwhelming sometimes. Think of how many pages it will be by 2015.


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, this is how I took care of my hair this week. I used the entire line of John Frieda Root awakening products, the shampoo, conditioner and leave-in spray called lift and refresh root spray. It's a good line. My grandma gave it to me. I combed almost daily with water, coconut oil and a wide tooth comb. Then today I co-washed with Curls Coconut Sublime conditioner and used oil as my leave-in.

Tonight I twisted my hair and will wet it in the morning with a spray bottle to style.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 27, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> How are you all keeping track of each other's hair journeys? This thread gets overwhelming sometimes. Think of how many pages it will be by 2015.



What do you mean by keeping track? 

I think the more active you are in the thread, the more you remember/ know what's going on with everyone

NGraceO


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 27, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> How are you all keeping track of each other's hair journeys? This thread gets overwhelming sometimes. Think of how many pages it will be by 2015.



I'm used to being part of long threads. It will be super, super long. WL 2013 had one going on since 2011. The more you read ppl's posts, the more you remember. Like, "Oh yeah, didn't she color recently?" I don't intentionally keep track though. krissyhair


----------



## ojemba (Jan 27, 2014)

The current state of my 2 weeks beehive. I did inversion last week. 

View attachment 244221


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 28, 2014)

ojemba said:


> The current state of my 2 weeks beehive. I did inversion last week.
> 
> View attachment 244221



Wow ojemba. It seems like inversion is working for you. I wish it worked for me. I can use all the inches I can get!


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 28, 2014)

My hair doesn't like Shea Butter or anything with that in it.  It likes any kind of dairy though --  yogurt, goat's milk, egg yolks, etc.  Even if you don't like dairy, you will love the Ghee Butter pre-poo once you get the hang of it -- a little goes a long way and it gets MES-SY.  If you infuse the oil with almonds (India) and Fenugreek (Mid East), you will like it even more. If you want inspiration, just Google "*Liya Kedebe Model Ethiopia Hair Butter."* 


Fenaxa said:


> Haha from what I've smelled of that essential oil, that's exactly what's needed; something to tone it down. You're lucky not to have one with a super strong smell lol.
> Wait so do I add the actual moss or the gel it creates to a smoothie? I feel slow when it comes to this.. The first night I used the moss in my hair I was up there with heaps of warm moss just sitting on my head under a plastic bag thinking, _How is this even supposed to work?_ That was before I realized that the liquid you boil it in is useable lol.
> Alright. Ghee Butter, sold! *wipes sweat and puts burning card down* Just when I think I don't need (yes, need) anything else for my hair, I find that I'm missing out on something else. I ordered the butter; can't wait to use it. Thanks for telling me about this! It really looks promising. I read that you can use it on skin too as a moisturizer.. I wonder if it works better than Shea butter for that.. Will be trying that out as well


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 28, 2014)

myfaithrising  How are you liking the Phyto treatment?  I purchased at same time as Nioxin but can't tell which is working.  I read that Phyto helps hair grow in softer as compared to Nioxin which can be drying.  Time to re-order but refuse to purchase both again. Thoughts? Results? 





myfaithrising said:


> *I am so in this challenge, WL here I come !!!!*
> 
> 
> *Ultimate Goal: *Waist length *crosses fingers*
> ...


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 28, 2014)

I just committed to drinking water equal to half body weight in ounces.  I always skimp on this and I think it makes all the difference in the world.  (No sense in dropping all that $ on supplements, products, organic foods and juices if I don't get the H2O right.)


----------



## ojemba (Jan 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Wow ojemba. It seems like inversion is working for you. I wish it worked for me. I can use all the inches I can get!


 I taught I was imaging things I had to check my calendar  to confirm when I did my beehive. I'll try it again next month. I'm trying to keep this beehive for 12 weeks I'll see for sure when I take it down.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm having that moment where I want my hair that I trimed away back. Give me back my thin ends lol. Not seriously but seriously. I'm going throw my wig on and keep it moving until spring.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 29, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> I'm having that moment where I want my hair that I trimed away back. Give me back my thin ends lol. Not seriously but seriously. I'm going throw my wig on and keep it moving until spring.



I feel you. Been there before

NGraceO


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 29, 2014)

NGraceO Thanks for understanding .  I feel better today... every now and then I have my moments haha.  
If my front could catch up to my sides and back I'd be more confident in my hair when I look in the mirror. I will just tuck it away for now.


----------



## iVR (Feb 2, 2014)

Whelp I'm doing a coconut milk mask. My hair loves protein once a week. If I miss a week I start looking like a fur ball with 0 definition. Yikes! Oh and I changed shampoos and tweaked my leave-in. My hair was baby soft when it finally dried but I don't know if it was the shampoo or the leave-in. Oh well. 

On another note, how do you guys make use of a useless conditioner/hair mask? I have two jars of this stuff and it sucks...


----------



## Guinan (Feb 2, 2014)

I can't believe it Feb already. I wash & DC 2day. I put 8 braids in my hair for a braidout 2morrow. It's suppose 2 snow 2morrow, so I might not have work. I REALLY hope it does, so that I can stay home 2morrow.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 2, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I can't believe it Feb already. I wash & DC 2day. I put 8 braids in my hair for a braidout 2morrow. It's suppose 2 snow 2morrow, so I might not have work. I REALLY hope it does, so that I can stay home 2morrow.



Yes I wouldn't mind getting the snow either.   I need to do my hair since I arrived too late to get my hair done at the hair school this weekend.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy February (2nd)!

I'm cruising with my twists. My hair is a bit dry though so for the rest of winter I'll try to incorporate baggying into my regimen.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 2, 2014)

My hair has been so moisturized.  I used some Annabelle's Blueberry Cheesecake and it is still super soft. I just moisturized with some Oyin Hair Dew just out of habit, but I'm sure I could've done another day or two. Still using NJoy's hair oil on my scalp. Used it on my scalp just now.


----------



## Fenaxa (Feb 3, 2014)

Well yesterday was my birthday and I wore my hair loose which felt really amazing. It wasn't tangled up or anything but I do notice that some of my curls feel hard. Mainly the sides of my head and parts of the back. I'm thinking that's a porosity problem which I feel I cannot get a handle on because I can't figure out if I'm low or high (I suspect I'm normal but I don't know). The hardness doesn't bother me at all really but I'm curious what could fix that feeling/what that really means. 
A few days ago I ended up cutting 6" off a clumped curl because it had a knot that I could not take out. Oh well, it'll grow back #sigh. 
Oh I did realize that my hair doesn't like water as much as I thought, especially when loose because it thinks it's party time with my other strands, they hook up and won't let go which means major tangles. I sprayed my hair with olive oil to keep everything relatively smooth. 
Some of my curls are weird and have this Velcro thing going on. It'll literally stick to another strand (or 50). This is even more magnified if I have a shed hair in there.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 4, 2014)

Checking in! I finally tried Raw Shea Butter as a sealant & that stuff was amazing in my hair. 

I think I want to try experimenting with different hair gels. When I am freshly texlaxed, my go-to gel was Proclaim Aloe Vera Gel. I'm 5mths post and I tried doing a wng a couple of weeks ago, using Eco Styler Gel, Olive Oi & it made my hair wayyyy too hard, stiff and flat. When I used to use Proclaim gel, my hair was light and sooo fluffy. I think I'll pick me up a bottle and try doing a wng this weekend, after a light protein treatment. I will be using Nairobi Humestess(sp) conditioner. It has light protein in it. I usually use Botanticals but the keratin is too strong for my hair right now.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 4, 2014)

BTW, :birthday2 Fenaxa


----------



## Fenaxa (Feb 4, 2014)

^^^^^ Thank you!!!  pelohello

And thank you! loulou82 greenandchic


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Belated Fenaxa .

Today I baggy'd under a wig using Komaza Califia Spray with a drizzle of oil. My hair was nice and moist at the end of the day. Lou- 1; Winter- 0 

Oh and I'm making a kinky straight wig. I'm 90% done.


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 5, 2014)

Checking in:

Tonight I cowashed with Organix Biotin & Collagen Conditioner to give it a touch of protein. I drowned my dry hair with it to help remove shed hairs and rinsed it out.  Since I shampooed my hair last Thursday I was trying to wait until Thursday to do my hair again but my scalp was itching like crazy from sweating at the gym daily.

I currently have L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Dry Erasing Balm on my hair for a mini DC.

Fenaxa - Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 5, 2014)

The office closed today due to the weather so I took advantage and baggy'd all day. Again, yummy, moist hair. 

I read in another thread that a member steamed in her moisturizer. I think I may dust off my steamer and try it out with just a moisturizer too.


----------



## Tonto (Feb 5, 2014)

I have twists in the front (a bang that I leave outside) and some braids in the back and the sides. I'm currently doing a baggy method. So far, I've been co washing my hair and cleansing with ACV+ water when I feel like I have some build up. So far so good.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 6, 2014)

Just finished using wen 613 & it made my hair feel amazing!!! I used it as a shampoo & then followed that up with silken child by silk moisture(I think). I plan on DC with the wen 613 after t-shirt drying for about 30min. I'm going to check Wen's website to see if I can just by the 613 conditioner.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 6, 2014)

Umm, maybe I won't be buying wen 613. I just checked the website & for 33oz its 78.00. This might be something I ask someone to get me for Christmas or a birthday gift. I had no idea that it was that expensive. I

I bought wen 613, from a member here for about 20 bucks.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 6, 2014)

pelohello That wen is expensive. How long will that much last? Maybe it's worth it in the long run.

Okay so I dragged my steamer out of the basement and ran a cycle with white vinegar and distilled water. I'll experinent by dampening my hair with Komaza Califia Spray and add PBN MMMM and oil. Then stream for 20 min.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 6, 2014)

Wen and 613 are the best. I love 613 and have a stash of that and my Wen. Makes my hair amazing like not other.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 7, 2014)

My hair feels amazing. Very moisturized and shiny.  This weekend I plan to wash and deep condish and put in some twist for a twist out puff next weekend to go out. I'm not going to let my hair hang because I'm still trying to hide my length loll.  I will co wash on the 17th then back in my cornrows/plaits and under my wig.


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 7, 2014)

I had a fear today. I bought a pack of shoulder length spiral kurly klips to play around with long hair. But I got to looking at the hair on some women I see every day. They all wear hair pieces to some extent. One has natural hair she wears under a wig that she calls her hat. She has a pretty head of hair underneath. But the other two who wear tracks are struggling all types of alopecia. I am now worried that beginning to wear extensions will cause undue stress on my hair and damage it. 

Who wears their hair pieces responsibly? What are some of the mistakes people make when just beginning wearing weaves that damage their hairs?


----------



## HoneyBadger (Feb 7, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> I had a fear today. I bought a pack of shoulder length spiral kurly klips to play around with long hair. But I got to looking at the hair on some women I see every day. They all wear hair pieces to some extent. One has natural hair she wears under a wig that she calls her hat. She has a pretty head of hair underneath. But the other two who wear tracks are struggling all types of alopecia. I am now worried that beginning to wear extensions will cause undue stress on my hair and damage it.
> 
> Who wears their hair pieces responsibly? What are some of the mistakes people make when just beginning wearing weaves that damage their hairs?



Weaves won't damage if you find a great weaver and that's the problem. Most people think because they have a curved needle and some thread, they put in a weave.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 7, 2014)

So I purchased herbal essence naked conditoner. The reviews on amazon were really good & the reviews stated that its supposed 2b just as good as wen, if not better. Ill try it this weekend. This might be a new staple.


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 7, 2014)

HoneyBadger said:


> Weaves won't damage if you find a great weaver and that's the problem. Most people think because they have a curved needle and some thread, they put in a weave.



 The Kurly Klips instructional video suggests cornrowing in 4 or 5 big braids straight down, or to create a few chunky 2 strand twists and connect the clip ins to the braided or twisted hair. I've seen some review videos though where women just clip them to their loose hair. That's what got me drawn into the Kurly Klips, no sewing required.


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 8, 2014)

pelohello said:


> So I purchased herbal essence naked conditoner. The reviews on amazon were really good & the reviews stated that its supposed 2b just as good as wen, if not better. Ill try it this weekend. This might be a new staple.



Please let me know about this... I'm not supposed to be buying anything, but I saw it in the store and was definitely curious about it.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 8, 2014)

I thought I joined this challenge already. Count me in!

*Ultimate Goal:* WHip length
*Regimen:* 

Wash hair every 4-6 days
Oil rinse
Deep condition
Style (mostly wash & gos or ponytails out of laziness)
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:* 4ish
*Natural/Relaxed/Other:* Natural & color treated
*Tips/Tricks:* Take my iron and MSM regularly. Leave my hair mostly alone and let it grow.
*Issues or difficulties you're having:* None

I expect to be grazing WL by the end of Jan 2015.


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 9, 2014)

So last night I decided to flat iron my hair and try to get it close to salon results. This has been a week long process since my last wash I did a prepoo/HOT or amla, castor and jbco, before shampooing twice, aphogee 2 min, and a organix DC. last night I shampood with luv naturals shampoo, made a dc with some Aussie moist, organix Argan condish, AG Argan condish, some goats milk and a few oils. Let that sit, rinsed out really well and then put leave in and some oil and braided it to dry. Ran a few errands in a bonnet and hat, went to target and bought the tresemme heat protectant and then came home, blow dried it and flat ironed at around 400. The results were pretty good, my hair was super soft and light, not greasy or weighed down. I put some light Argan oil on it and attempted to wrap it. So I'll take pics of it once I take it down


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Can't wait to see pics JosieLynn

As for me, I'm under the dryer for a rollerset. I will probably bun, twist, or a combo of both.


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 9, 2014)

Here are my photos!

ETA: looking at my length check photo I just realized HOW MUCH they cut at the salon, I just added my last length check photo from like November. I was pulling to line 10. Now straight it's grazing 5!!! And that's after 3 months of growing from the cut. She cut a years worth of growth, but thankfully it seems to be growing back. I refuse to not see BSL this year. I was only an inch away before I got that cut. Setbacks are real lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2014)

^^I'm feeling that braid style JosieLynn

ETA: Glad to see another low density sista represent.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 9, 2014)

JosieLynn said:


> Here are my photos!  ETA: looking at my length check photo I just realized HOW MUCH they cut at the salon, I just added my last length check photo from like November. I was pulling to line 10. Now straight it's grazing 5!!! And that's after 3 months of growing from the cut. She cut a years worth of growth, but thankfully it seems to be growing back. I refuse to not see BSL this year. I was only an inch away before I got that cut. Setbacks are real lol



I know about setbacks!  I had one just last year with a scissor happy stylist.  Only thing that helped me recover fast was that I knew what worked best for my hair.


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 9, 2014)

sorry to hear about your setback JosieLynn, that's pretty harsh, why did the stylist cut so much?


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 9, 2014)

Angel of the North said:


> sorry to hear about your setback JosieLynn, that's pretty harsh, why did the stylist cut so much?


. I really have no clue, like I knew I was in need of a dusting but I think she called herself making my hair one blunt level which isn't what I asked for. And this was a salon supposedly for naturals, and some of the other clients had really nice length. But I didn't like how dependent the customers seemed, like they couldn't do anything to their hair without a stylist.


----------



## greenbees (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been hiding my hair under wigs for the past month. I was starting to get very overwhelmed with my hair as of late. This is a much needed break.  Plus, I'm co-washing a lot more and my hair likes that.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 9, 2014)

JosieLynn I knooow how disappointing a cut from a SHS can be. I also lost a year of growth in 2012 from one. 

The good thing is your ends are fresh and it's early in the year. You got this!


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 9, 2014)

I think after my twists come out I'm going to wig for 2 weeks. That way I can wash my hair as usual and keep it moving without having to do anything to my hair. 

I think I'll pull out Tammy!


----------



## Tonto (Feb 10, 2014)

Still in twist until Saturday. I'm almost ready for a weave install. I'm not feeling my hair right now so putting it away for a little time will help me a lot. Plus, I need a bit more retention so I'll just go for it.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Feb 12, 2014)

So I feed up with hair atm so I'm all weaved up- is been a while since I lay heat weave so it's a nice break. I feel like once been at this stage forever abs my hair isn't growing although I can tell my hair was taking that lol extra to do abs wash etc so hopefully I'll get that boost after I take my install out. Although I'm not to sure how long I'll hold out though  I was thinking of adding a growth aid in after I take it out

How's everybody doing?


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 12, 2014)

I was also thinking about getting a sew in over the weekend but ever since I started taking care of my hair I'm too paranoid lol. I used to be the weave queen haha. If I can find some kinky straight hair maybe I'll make some clip-ins... idk.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 12, 2014)

Still using my NJoy Growth oil and taking Priteva vitamins. Second month of the Priteva...almost onto the third bottle. Hoping the combo of these two will give me a length boost by my birthday in March. I want to be closer to MBL then.

If I'm not too lazy this weekend, I may rollerset to stretch and put in some twists. Otherwise, I'll just do the twists.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 12, 2014)

Started hairfinty yesterday. Let's see if they work for me.


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 12, 2014)

I got a trim today. It was a half inch. The stylist told me that it's important to trim every time you feel your ends snapping, tangling more or feel rough.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 12, 2014)

Nothing new my way. I'm going to do a full shampoo wash and steam treatment this weekend.


----------



## ajluvshair (Feb 13, 2014)

I took out my kinky twists, washed, conditioned and deep conditioned with Aveda Moisture Remedy.  I then dried my hair on the cool setting and reinstalled my twists.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 13, 2014)

There appears 2b some interesting screen names on this board suddenly


----------



## ajluvshair (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Ladies,  I also wanted to mentioned that I am now taking Viviscal, 5000mcg of Biotin and a Vitamin B complex which has folic acid in it.  I think I am getting some good growth.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 13, 2014)

pelohello said:


> There appears 2b some interesting screen names on this board suddenly



Yes very weird


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 13, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Yes very weird



I just reported it to Admin. Ladies please submit a report so we can have the screen names removed. It's against forum rules to have these type of screen names and it's disgusting and annoying as you know what to see them.

ETA:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/support


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 13, 2014)

^^^Someone has too much time on their hands. I reported. loulou82


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 13, 2014)

In my braids. I am going to be in them for the rest of the month. Afterwards,  who knows. ..lol


----------



## Fenaxa (Feb 13, 2014)

I braided my hair some odd days ago and I'm thinking about keeping them in 
for 4 months at a time. I'll wash my hair (probably just once per month) and all but I think it just really needs to be stretched so it doesn't tangle. Oh when I was braiding my hair, in some areas that were feeling like velcro, I trimmed a little off the ends. I know that doesn't remedy the problem but it made me feel like I was taking action since I rarely raise scissors to this head 
I'm Going out today to buy some organic sage and rosemary to do my scalp treatment with. I heard one of my friends say something about using rice milk for hair and I was thinking of looking into that...
Grrr.. I haven't gotten my Ghee butter yet. It's "Processing". I think once I find a different place to buy it (hopefully not online), I'll cancel my order. I bought Shea Butter yesterday so I've been using that with no problems anyway. 

Btw those "thanks".. Ew. It's actually hard to take posts seriously when I see some business like that right under it.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 13, 2014)

JJamiah That design is . I love it!

Fenaxa You have a lot of mixing and concocting going on. The rosemary and sage treatment sounds yummy.

I'm going to preshampoo with a fenugreek and coconut oil paste and then cowash it out with SD Destination Hydration.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Very nice! JJamiah


----------



## Fenaxa (Feb 13, 2014)

Yep! 
I'm thinking about maybe mixing some rice milk into the 'Sagemary'. Gosh, girl it's wonderful though. It detangled my hair so well and it has a really nice herbal scent that lingers. I love it. Plus, they are said to stimulate hair growth so that's always a plus. Also, it leaves it feeling soft and moisturized. Top that off with a thin layer of shea butter applied to the hair afterwards and it's heavenly haha.
I do too much though, I wish I could just stick to one thing that works but I love experimenting way too much!
loulou82


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 13, 2014)

loulou82 Froreal3

Thank you ladies.


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 13, 2014)

I think getting to waist length is going to be easy this time around. I've tried before but cut a lot each time. If I keep it simple by using conditioner often, finger coming, oiling my ends and keeping my hair stretched, I should make it in no time. To keep the urge to do a dramatic cut, I'll keep it trimmed.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 15, 2014)

Currently DC with HE naked conditioner. "Shampooed" with HE new naked cleansing conditioner & it was amazing. I think i will do a braidout bun. I was gonna put some curl formers in but I'm too tired.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 15, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Currently DC with HE naked conditioner. "Shampooed" with HE new naked cleansing conditioner & it was amazing. I think i will do a braidout bun. I was gonna put some curl formers in but I'm too tired.



pelohello

How did the conditioning cleanser compare to wen?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Feb 16, 2014)

MileHighDiva, I think the HE cleansing conditioner is def gonna give WEN a run for its money. I REALLY like the product. The one thing that HE does that WEN (to me) doesn't is lather. The HE lathered really well. I couldn't tell if it was shampoo or conditioner.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm pre-shampooing with coconut oil and GPB on dry hair. I've had it in since last night. Not sure when I'm washing it out.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 16, 2014)

I decided to do a twist out. I used naptural85, "beach waves" utube tutorial. I hope it turns out right. This was my first time doing a flat twist. I usually do a two strand twist.


----------



## Tonto (Feb 17, 2014)

Installed my sew-in weave yesterday. Removal day: April 16. Gosh. I was able to retain more length than I usually do the last time I did an install, for a month. Now I'm going to 8 weeks. I just need to find a way to oil and moisturize my scalp (applicator bottle). I will wash once a month only, it will be enough. Then I plan on doing some good DC afterwards, wait several days and twist my hair with Marley Braids. Never had this style before but there is a first time for everything


----------



## Guinan (Feb 17, 2014)

My twist out turned out pretty good. I love the fullness of it. The only thing is, I dont know how long it is going to last. I might have to pin it up in the back.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 18, 2014)

2nd day twist out did not turn out so well. It was flat. I might re-twist it tonight. I never had this problem with my braidouts.


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 18, 2014)

Wore Tammy today and probably will for the rest of the week. 

I don't know why I didn't take out the combs in the wig earlier. They kinda hurt and the Bobby pins are so much more comfortable. 

I also don't know why I haven't been using castor oil all winter. My hair feels so much better this week than it has all season.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 19, 2014)

I put extension in my head last wk, I have to say, I'm enjoying them this time around. The plan is to leave them in until the first week of April. I plan to redo my edges in 3wks. I also made a fenugreek rosewater concoction I'm spraying in my hair to help keep it strong and moisturized hopefully without buildup. If this set goes well, I will definitely be in extension for the rest of the year.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 20, 2014)

Bout to do a cowash. Im currently DC for 30 min and will co wash with HE cleansing conditioner. I plan on buying another bottle this weekend. My hair felt sooo dry this week. I think I'll do some Curlformers this weekend.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Feb 20, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> In my braids. I am going to be in them for the rest of the month. Afterwards,  who knows. ..lol
> 
> View attachment 246205



Super dope style!! I'm jealous ...


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 21, 2014)

I haven't touched my hair too much this week. I did a quick length check on on my crown and it's at 16 inches. I'm happy about that.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Feb 21, 2014)

Checking in ...

I'm still in a PS and getting in the groove of cowashing every other week. I was on a three week exercise hiatus because my Nutribullet broke down on me, which meant no egg shake, which jacked up my whole flow.  I received the replacement blades a couple of weeks ago and been on ever since. I haven't been applying my sulfur mix as much as I intended to but I have a plan to step it up in that area. 

I've had my hair in this particular install for a month and plan on redoing the parameter in two weeks.  I will complete the next install the week before Easter. I think I'm going to dust my ends at that time too - the moon will be getting fuller and it will be in Scorpio (water signs help with growth). I think that my trimming/dusting by the phase of the moon has helped with my hair growth, among the other things that I have been doing. 

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## beautyintheyes (Feb 21, 2014)

update so I still love my shaved undercut but the braids I had were to heavy and some of my hair broke off but I just have to dust off my shoulders and take it as a lesson learned so I'm going to weave it up because the salon I work at ain't having crazy hair lol and its easy to look effortless with weave for me. I'll take a picture of my under cut in a minute to show you all. For v day I had hearts but I didn't take a picture of that sorry.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 21, 2014)

NaturalfienD said:


> Super dope style!! I'm jealous ...



Thank you so much  NaturalfienD


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 21, 2014)

I am due to take these braids out next week. I am going to get a weave in March, maybe the second or third week. I am excited because I haven't had a weave in about 18 years. So I am excited.. LOL


----------



## Guinan (Feb 22, 2014)

Finally finished installing my curlformers. It took me about 4hrs 2 install.I hope they turn out well, cause I did something diffrent. I used shea butter only on the back of my hair. On the front I used my usually of gel. Well see. I def plan on keeping these curls for 2wks.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 22, 2014)

pelohello,
Curlformers aren't known to give 2 week curls. I get away with one week, but barely. If this works you will have a "lotta splaning to do lucy  "


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm over here trying out these new Shea Moisture products. I got the Coconut & Hibiscus Cocleanser, the Tahitian Noni & Monoi Mask, the matching weekly treatment, and the matching oil spritz. 

I'm under the dryer with the mask right now. Tomorrow I will probably rollerset to stretch my hair for some twists.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 22, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> @pelohello,
> Curlformers aren't known to give 2 week curls. I get away with one week, but barely. If this works you will have a "lotta splaning to do lucy  "


 
I usually keep them pinned up for one week & then wear them out the following week. If I use too much gel, then ill have to wash my hair earlier. I don't think I did this time around.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 23, 2014)

Rollerset. After the curls die, I will twist it up or bun.











Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 23, 2014)

I went swimming at the gym, and of course immediately shampooed. Omg my hair was so dry on Friday and Saturday. This morning I finally drenched my hair in olive and coconut oil and then cowashed. Thank goodness it's back to normal.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 23, 2014)

I had to redo the front of my hair due to gel flakes. I was soooooo mad! I made sure not to use too much hair gel but my hair still flaked up. I used the eco styler olive oil gel. This time I just used shea butter. I had 2 rewash the front of my hair.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 24, 2014)

Not too much to report. On Sunday I co-washed out my coconut oil and GPB pre-shampoo with SD Shea What Deux. The consistency is very thick but is rinsed like butta from my twists.  (I left it on a few hours). I followed up with an ACV rinse and SD Wheatgerm Butter Conditioner as my leave in + my butter blend.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 24, 2014)

I was so hoping to be BSL by my 2 year natural anniversary in April.. I'm not sure if I'll make it.   

Nov - Jan - Feb 

View attachment 247879 

  Hopefully hairfinity will give me a little boost.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 25, 2014)

^ I think you have a chance, you're almost there.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm been spraying fenugreek and rose water on my extensions daily. I'm thinking about adding rosemary tea as well. Read, rosemary is good for circulation and growth.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 25, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I was so hoping to be BSL by my 2 year natural anniversary in April.. I'm not sure if I'll make it.
> 
> Nov - Jan - Feb
> 
> ...



I think you will make it, or just half an inch away ojemba. Your retention in just two months is excellent.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Feb 27, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I was so hoping to be BSL by my 2 year natural anniversary in April.. I'm not sure if I'll make it.
> 
> Nov - Jan - Feb
> 
> ...


 
I agree with the ladies. You are definitely almost there. You just might make it or be off by an inch...


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 27, 2014)

Man this hair trim I got a few weeks ago is the worst I've ever had. It's so uneven. I'm back to scraping APL. I'm okay with the length, but dang my ends are scrappy.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 2, 2014)

Since I'm stuck in the house on this rainy day, I've decided to redo the braids around my edges.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 2, 2014)

I took my braids out.. Gotta wash this hair out, Henna, set and baby it before getting a weave.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Mar 2, 2014)

So ive taken down my install and I think that was a bad idea lol sat here looking wild as heck. Tomorrow I will have to battle this hair, wash, dc etc I feel tired thinking about it.  I will install in a couple of days otherwise my hand will be in my head 24/7


----------



## Guinan (Mar 2, 2014)

^^^^dealing with ur hair after taking out braids or a weave is such a pain. Just take your time & when you start to feel overwhelmed, make sure you take a break.


----------



## Fenaxa (Mar 2, 2014)

I find that rice milk stretches my hair really nicely so when it's wet, I don't have to worry as much about it shrinking up as much as it dries. 
So far, I have my hair in a two buns, one on the top of my head and one in the back. I also found something fun to do with rubber bands on it (which is what the picture is). I have it in two buns because it's easier for me to detangle and to control essentially in two as opposed to one lol. 
I'm 23 months natural so next month I'll be two years natural in April, I'm very excited.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 2, 2014)

pelohello said:


> ^^^^dealing with ur hair after taking out braids or a weave is such a pain. Just take your time & when you start to feel overwhelmed, make sure you take a break.



I totally agree, it's one of the main reasons I stopped braiding, I would get overwhelmed.


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 2, 2014)

My hair has reached a positive turnaround.  Yesterday I conditioner rinsed, applied leave in, a bit of moisturizer and my butter blend. Tell my why certain parts of my hair are still damp? I'm so excited. My hair usually dries up faster than a desert. I'm now retaining moisture in my high porosity hair. YAASSSS!

Congrats on your upcoming natural anniversary Fenaxa!


----------



## Gryphyn (Mar 2, 2014)

I've trimmed about 2 inches off since the beginning of the year which got rid of most of my scraggly ends. Now I'm satisfied with the thickness of my ends and will just trim the rest of my straight ends off with my regular trims every 8-10 weeks. Now that my ends look better I'm refocusing on growth. I'm back at collarbone length, so should be somewhere around APL again by the end of the year, and hopefully still on track for WL by the end of next year.


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 2, 2014)

Kiwi said:


> I've trimmed about 2 inches off since the beginning of the year which got rid of most of my scraggly ends. Now I'm satisfied with the thickness of my ends and will just trim the rest of my straight ends off with my regular trims every 8-10 weeks. Now that my ends look better I'm refocusing on growth. I'm back at collarbone length, so should be somewhere around APL again by the end of the year, and hopefully still on track for WL by the end of next year.



CBL is such a good looking length to me. I've seen some good collar bone length wraps. It's just effortless.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 2, 2014)

I just spent the last 30 min putting my hair into a pony tail. How do you natural/transitioning ladies do it??? Having my hair in a braidout made it easier, but it was still a pain. I'm having problems with my edges. My center edge has a lump in it & b/c I use a soft boar bristle brush, it doesn't really smooth my edges down. Then I get those gel lines on the side of my hair. You know when, after you apply gel & brush your hair & now you have clumps of hair fused together that make these lines in your hair. I sprayed some water on it & that seemed to help. IDK, maybe Ponys aren't for me


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 2, 2014)

Kiwi said:


> I've trimmed about 2 inches off since the beginning of the year which got rid of most of my scraggly ends. Now I'm satisfied with the thickness of my ends and will just trim the rest of my straight ends off with my regular trims every 8-10 weeks. Now that my ends look better I'm refocusing on growth. I'm back at collarbone length, so should be somewhere around APL again by the end of the year, and hopefully still on track for WL by the end of next year.



CBL is such a good looking length to me. I've seen some good collar bone length wraps. It's just effortless.


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm on my third night and fourth day of a wash and go. I'm being faithful to tightly curly and seeing if it really can last all week. Seriously though I'm doubting it.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Mar 3, 2014)

pelohello said:


> ^^^^dealing with ur hair after taking out braids or a weave is such a pain. Just take your time & when you start to feel overwhelmed, make sure you take a break.



Yeah so I've washed and conditioned abs boy have I got a lot of shed hair I've checked and majority have bulbs  waaa my hair feels healthy but i feel as though I've lost a lot of hair though. I'm giving my hair a little break before I install again at the end of week and will treat my hair like a baby


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 3, 2014)

^^^ Bulbs are good! That means the hair has naturally shed as opposed to broken off. 

As far as my hair goes, I just misted aloe vera mixed with water, peppermint, rosemary, lavender, argan and tea tree oil. I then used Purabody Naturals MMM and a butter blend. My head felt all tingly.

I'm thinking of doing an edibles only regimen for 6 months at some point when my hair stash is gone look. I'll use ACV, honey, aloe vera, hemp and coconut oil, avocados, yogurt and bananas. I may need to throw in a cleansing conditioner though.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 4, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> ^^^ Bulbs are good! That means the hair has naturally shed as opposed to broken off.
> 
> As far as my hair goes, I just misted aloe vera mixed with water, peppermint, rosemary, lavender, argan and tea tree oil. I then used Purabody Naturals MMM and a butter blend. My head felt all tingly.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing an edibles only regimen for 6 months at some point when my hair stash is gone look. *I'll use ACV, honey, aloe vera, hemp and coconut oil, avocados, yogurt and bananas.* I may need to throw in a cleansing conditioner though.



This got me to thinking, at the beginning of my hair journey I was on an edible reggie and my hair thrived, I'm going back to this! I plan to be in extension for the rest of the year, however, during my down time I can surely baby my hair with Avocado, coconut milk n honey etc. loulou82 thank you for posting this.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd like to join!! 

*Ultimate Goal:*Classic Length 
*Regimen:*No heat "blow outs" and then twist out/braid out daily. Co wash once a week and  shampoo once a month. Deep condish w/ aussie moist 3 minute miracle. I plan to not use any heat for 6 months. I'm considering braids.
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:*I believe i'm about 5-6 inches away. I'm currently BSL.
*Natural/Relaxed/Other:* 100% Natural (with some heat damage in the front.. )
*Tips/Tricks:* I'm here to learn!! 
*Issues or difficulties you're having:* dry hair. I need a better deep conditioner. Im also looking for CHEAP protective styles. I can't really afford to get my hair braided often. But I'd like to have that TBH.






Not the best length check picture ever but yeah...


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 4, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> ^^^ Bulbs are good! That means the hair has naturally shed as opposed to broken off.
> 
> As far as my hair goes, I just misted aloe vera mixed with water, peppermint, rosemary, lavender, argan and tea tree oil. I then used Purabody Naturals MMM and a butter blend. My head felt all tingly.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing an edibles only regimen for 6 months at some point when my hair stash is gone look. I'll use ACV, honey, aloe vera, hemp and coconut oil, avocados, yogurt and bananas. I may need to throw in a cleansing conditioner though.



You could do an egg protein treatment too on your edibles regimen


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Mar 4, 2014)

Unfortunately, guys I'm going to have to drop out. I did a MAJOR big chop last night. I went from basically bra strap to like the nape of my neck??? Yeah. I just got tired of the nasty ends and since I'm wigging it up, it's not a big deal. I'm going to have to now but I hate short hair on me, even though because of my natural curls it's kinda cute. Like on the weekends or when I don't have to work and taking a break I will wear it curly. Plus, I just ordered some HairFinity so hopefully that will help. So happy growing, ladies!


----------



## ojemba (Mar 4, 2014)

I blow dried my hair this past weekend and did a trim. The last time I did that was in nov so I think I'll stick to every 4 months cycle.  My 2 year post BC is April 6 so I know I won't get it this straight again. I'm sharing my journey thus far.     

BC - 12 months - 23 months    View attachment 248807 

Half of my head  



I'm catching up to my 3 year old daughter lol


View attachment 248831


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 5, 2014)

I am feeling myself today. My curly hair got caught underneath my purse strap.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Mar 6, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> I am feeling myself today. My curly hair got caught underneath my purse strap.



LOL!! It's weird weird that I'm actually admitting this. But when my hair gets caught in my purse strap, or the car door, on the seat belt, in my mind i'm thinking "LOL MY HAIR IS SO LONG HAHAHA" -_- Is that sad? 

WTF am I gonna do when im like, Hip length. SMH


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have 3 more wks in these braids, I can't wait to see how well my hair has done. I also made the rosemary tea, I didn't like the smell of it so I added 2tsp of rosewater to mask the order.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thought I'd share pics of my twist out.









Also I got this cute hat and matching earrings set from Scarfanatic on Etsy.







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## ajluvshair (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Ladies!  I took out my kinky twists on Thursday.  I washed and deep conditioned my hair and now I have my hair in a bun.  I will be babying my hair and deep conditioning until April when I either install a weave or kinky twists.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 9, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I blow dried my hair this past weekend and did a trim. The last time I did that was in nov so I think I'll stick to every 4 months cycle.  My 2 year post BC is April 6 so I know I won't get it this straight again. I'm sharing my journey thus far.  BC - 12 months - 23 months      Half of my head  I'm catching up to my 3 year old daughter lol


 
 I wore my hair out  for a couple of days. Needles to say I was asked several times "is that a wig?"


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 9, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I wore my hair out  for a couple of days. Needles to say I was asked several times "is that a wig?"



They asked you because it's so full. I rarely see afro hair with that much body.


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 9, 2014)

The heater in my house broke, so it was only 38 degrees inside. But I still wanted to wash my hair. Usually I don't use heat, but I used the blow dryer with a diffuser today as an exception because it was too cold inside to air dry. Really I should have just waited until we got the heat fixed but the pj in me wanted to have a hair day.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I wore my hair out  for a couple of days. Needles to say I was asked several times "is that a wig?"
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249651



ojemba :lovedrool:  It's so full...and those color blocks are what's up!

 I'd be checking for tracks and lace too.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 10, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ojemba :lovedrool:  It's so full...and those color blocks are what's up!   I'd be checking for tracks and lace too.



Thanks Froreal3 my hair is super thick but I love it. Lolll


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 10, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Thanks Froreal3 my hair is *super thick* but I love it. Lolll



*jealous* And you're closing in on BSL. I don't know why you don't show pics more often!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 12, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I wore my hair out for a couple of days. Needles to say I was asked several times "is that a wig?"
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249651




 SO LOVING YOUR HAIR... Seriously Go ojemba


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 12, 2014)

Ladies I am a bit discouraged. I don't think my hair has moved... I need to straighten it and get a trim sooner than later.


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 12, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies I am a bit discouraged. I don't think my hair has moved... I need to straighten it and get a trim sooner than later.



Did you ever think about a curly trim? It could save you some damage from heat.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 12, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I wore my hair out  for a couple of days. Needles to say I was asked several times "is that a wig?"
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249651



Beautiful hair, I love the color! The curls and color is so perfect, no wonder they asked if its a wig!  Is that a twist out?


----------



## ojemba (Mar 12, 2014)

greenandchic said:


> Beautiful hair, I love the color! The curls and color is so perfect, no wonder they asked if its a wig!  Is that a twist out?



Thank you. It started as a Bantu knot but I picked it out to get a fro


----------



## ojemba (Mar 12, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> SO LOVING YOUR HAIR... Seriously Go ojemba



Thanks doll JJamiah.


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Mar 12, 2014)

Came to an internal consensus with myself and my hair. Decided on letting my hair breathe for half a year and protective styling for the other half. 

I'm an extreme protective styler as I mentioned in previous posts and I think my hair would be better off if I stayed away from braided extensions. I might do some Marley twists during the summer months but only for weeks at a time rather than for several months.

Won't be able to see my length until May when the semester is over so I might return with a late update for y'all - fingers crossed for full BSL by then. 

Ciao for now!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 12, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> Did you ever think about a curly trim? It could save you some damage from heat.


 
 Hey krissyhair

 I have gotten it and found she cut to much hair off 

 So I am straightening it lightly for the hope of not losing unnecessary hair..


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 12, 2014)

I really need to put a pic up!!!!
I'm still waiting to blow dry my hair for an accurate length shot. It looks like I need about 4 inches to reach WL not including trims. I'm overdue for my Feb pushed to March trim.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Mar 13, 2014)

I am sooo determined to hit WL this year. Im halfway done with these crochet braids. THey are taking DAYS because I didn't do them right initially. I used too much hair so it's too thick. I had to get some thinning shears and thin my hair out. Also, I did a bad braiding pattern for my hair length, so I had to take out the back and re-braid it. I also think I didn't leave enough leave out, out. So the braids are gonna kinda show too much. But I'm not that worried. I just want to make sure my hair is protected. TOmorrow I'm going to re-install the back and take some pics to show yall. Its been a journey though for real. If I can get it right this time, ill score some length retention and also have a cheap braiding style that I can hook up with the for rest of the year.


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 13, 2014)

My long overdue pics (starting I guess)...my goal is full WL. I have a belt where my waist is for reference. I consider myself MBL. I have about 4 inches to go but I plan on a few trims before the end on 2015 and maybe 2 in 2014.  

I DC'ed last night on dry hair under a steamer in about 10 sections. I wore a tangled bun for at least 2-3 weeks. Woke up and wore a funky knitted hat all day at work then rinsed an washed today.  

Prods used:  DC with Giovanni 50:50 and Chi Intense masque (1st time using because I ran out of 50:50) DR. Joyce leave in Shea butter Jojoba oil to seal Perm rods for heat damages stringy ends.

Eta- comp pic.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Mar 14, 2014)

Fine 4s said:


> My long overdue pics (starting I guess)...my goal is full WL. I have a belt where my waist is for reference. I consider myself MBL. I have about 4 inches to go but I plan on a few trims before the end on 2015 and maybe 2 in 2014.
> 
> I DC'ed last night on dry hair under a steamer in about 10 sections. I wore a tangled bun for at least 2-3 weeks. Woke up and wore a funky knitted hat all day at work then rinsed an washed today.
> 
> ...


Question, that pic where there's the length check. How long ago did you take the shorter one in comparison to the newer one? And do you basically use twists as your protective style the whole time?


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 15, 2014)

Straighthoodtea said:


> Question, that pic where there's the length check. How long ago did you take the shorter one in comparison to the newer one? And do you basically use twists as your protective style the whole time?



Straighthoodtea
First pic taken about 27 weeks ago at my last trim.
I wear buns and twists and flat twists in some style done at the salon (mostly buns). I don't leave my hair out unless for special occasions which could be about X10/year maybe.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 15, 2014)

Ladies, on Friday I received a Protein treatment, Deep Conditioning and then for the first time in years, since high school I got a sew in weave.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 15, 2014)

Took this photo today. I think I need about 4 inches until WL so MAYBE I'll make it this year... Although with a trim I highly doubt it.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 16, 2014)

ImanAdero, have you claimed MBL yet? 

JJamiah, you and your hair look beautiful!! I thought it was your real hair at first.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 16, 2014)

ImanAdero, you're MBL you know. Beautiful hair as usual. Please don't go cutting all willy nilly. 

@JJmiah Your hair looks great!

Today is wash day for me. I prepooed overnight w/some oils. I'll cowash, dc, apply leave ins and probably put my hair in two big braids for the week again.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Mar 16, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> I went swimming at the gym, and of course immediately shampooed. Omg my hair was so dry on Friday and Saturday. This morning I finally drenched my hair in olive and coconut oil and then cowashed. Thank goodness it's back to normal.


A tip is drench your hair in water and conditioner before swimming so there is no room for the chlorine


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 16, 2014)

pelohello said:


> ImanAdero, have you claimed MBL yet?



pelohello Froreal3 I had claim MBL... Then I unclaimed it lol.   It just doesn't feel that long lol. 

But I guess that's hairnorexia for ya. But I guess I'll go on and say in MBL lol.   

Yay! Go me.


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 16, 2014)

beautyintheyes said:


> A tip is drench your hair in water and conditioner before swimming so there is no room for the chlorine



I thought about doing that but I don't have a swim cap. I thought the conditioner would come right out. The oil rinse really worked tho.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 16, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> @pelohello @Froreal3 I had claim MBL... Then I unclaimed it lol.   It just doesn't feel that long lol.
> 
> But I guess that's hairnorexia for ya. But I guess I'll go on and say in MBL lol.
> 
> *Yay! Go me.*



LMAO! You don't sound that excited. When I reach MBL (in May) I will be doing cartwheels and backflips.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 16, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> LMAO! You don't sound that excited. When I reach MBL (in May) I will be doing cartwheels and backflips.


 
I thought I would make MBL by May but I have to extend it to July. I just dusted my ends and flat ironed a piece of hair & my hair seems shorter than when I began this no heat challenge 

I am def protective styling until July; which will include: braidouts, braids and buns.


----------



## Tonto (Mar 16, 2014)

Trying to protective style as much as I can. I'm going to plan my next protective styles.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 23, 2014)

I used my curlformers yesterday. Instead of using eco styler gel, I used shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie & shea butter as my setting product. I LOVE the final result. It took only 1 1/2hrs to dry. When I use the gel, it takes 5-6hrs to dry.

I like to keep my CF set pinned up the 1st week & then wear it down the 2nd week.


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Mar 23, 2014)

I want to join !  even though my hair is only SL I hope with hairfinity I will be able to real WL by the end of 2015


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 25, 2014)

pelohello said:


> @ImanAdero, have you claimed MBL yet?
> 
> @JJamiah, you and your hair look beautiful!! I thought it was your real hair at first.


 


Froreal3 said:


> @ImanAdero, you're MBL you know. Beautiful hair as usual. Please don't go cutting all willy nilly.
> 
> @JJmiah Your hair looks great!
> 
> Today is wash day for me. I prepooed overnight w/some oils. I'll cowash, dc, apply leave ins and probably put my hair in two big braids for the week again.


 
ImanAdero Froreal3 
Thank you so much  I love the older it gets


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 25, 2014)

I am going to dig out my steamer when i remove this hair, and flat iron my hair and go to the salon for a trim. I will rock my hair in straight mojo for a little bit. I am in dire need of that trim though. Use one of my many Deep conditioners and when i come back home from vacation, I am going back up under a weave.  my PS style for now.

This will be my length check until December.


----------



## Tonto (Mar 25, 2014)

I might keep my weave until April 15 or keep it for two more weeks -or less- because it's already been more than a month. After that, I will trim my ends and go on some other protective styles that do not involve extensions...because I need to feel my scalp.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm thinking of taking the weave plunge...

For those of you who get them: where do you order from? There's so many weave vendors these days I have no idea where to start and what's a fair/good price for curly hair.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm starting the slow process of taking down my extensions, taking my time because I want to retain as much hair as possible. I'm a week early but I got so much growth I couldn't take it anymore. I plan to do  2-3 dc treatments before I put in the next set of extensions.

ETA: JJamiah I know I'm late but girl your weave looks fab on you!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 26, 2014)

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm starting the slow process of taking down my extensions, taking my time because I want to retain as much hair as possible. I'm a week early but I got so much growth I couldn't take it anymore. I plan to do  2-3 dc treatments before I put in the next set of extensions.
> 
> ETA: JJamiah I know I'm late but girl your weave looks fab on you!



Firstborn2 thanks so much lady.  How have you been?


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 26, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> I'm thinking of taking the weave plunge...
> 
> For those of you who get them: where do you order from? There's so many weave vendors these days I have no idea where to start and what's a fair/good price for curly hair.



Depends on what you're going to wear.  Natural or synthetic. . Or a blend of both.  Length,  special curl pattern,  special straightened or lack there of. Bulk, Indian, Remy or pic (that one was a joke)


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 26, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> Firstborn2 thanks so much lady.  How have you been?



I've been good trying to focus on this hair and weight what else is new


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a feeling i'm gonna get to WL summer 2015. If i correct my mistakes and change my laziness while remaining consistent i will.


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Mar 29, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> I have a feeling i'm gonna get to WL summer 2015. If i correct my mistakes and change my laziness while remaining consistent i will.



I feel the same way I'm a little bit past APL and I'll probably reach BSL sometime in the summer so if I can retain length until summer 2015, I'll be WL - when I stop being lazy and take care of my hair and body.


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Mar 29, 2014)

Also thinking of doing a product purge where I get rid of my non natural hair products, those seem to be the ones that do nothing for my hair. My hair is very picky and seems to like oils and plant derived ingredients which is fine considering I'm not attached to most of my hair products atm. Keeping my Giovanni Direct though


----------



## greenbees (Mar 30, 2014)

My length check yesterday compared to my check back in February. I finally feel like I can officially claim MBL and I'm slowly but surely coming in towards waist length. This is really exciting to me because I can still remember when I did my big chop and I had tears in my eyes thinking that my hair would never grow back and now it's the longest that it's ever been. I feel accomplished even though it's kind of silly, I guess 

I did this length check to compare my hair growth with Mantabolism vitamins. I think I retained close to an inch and a half.


----------



## Duchess007 (Mar 30, 2014)

Here is my last LC (line 6):






And here is today (line 7):










I think waist is line 10 on my shirt. I am a slow grower, but I think I can make it to WL by the end of next year. 

I am going to mud wash and DC today. My hair is still a little dry from last week's henna treatment.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 30, 2014)

I haven't been doing many formal length checks and I trimmed my hair the other day-it was much needed. I am getting more serious about doing the inversion method so hopefully I will get some real growth in the coming months.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2014)

I've been consistent with my regimen. I don't think I'm gonna continue with the Priteva. I have only retained an inch since the end of December.  I am a slow grower, but it would have been nice to have a little extra boost. I will try Manetabolism for two months next. If I don't see anything substantial with those, I will not take a dedicated hair vitamin. I will just continue to take my regular vitamins for general health.

I expect a spurt sometime between June & September. If I can grow/retain four inches by the beginning of 2015, I will WL most likely by summer 2015.


----------



## Duchess007 (Mar 31, 2014)

Froreal3 you definitely gave Priteva a fair shot. Interested to see how the next experiment works... I had never heard of either one of these until you mentioned them.  Now I'm curious!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2014)

^^Duchess007 I wanna see if this Manetabolism will boost my growth rate at all. I will give it a three month trial as well. Last year I got a little spurt between May & August. So hopefully I can capitalize on that with the Manetabolism. I have taken a starting pic and my measurements, so I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Tonto (Mar 31, 2014)

Going to remove my weave and post where I'm at so far in a few weeks.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 1, 2014)

Froreal3, thank you for your Priteva update. I've been lite weight stalking your posts for progress. If you had gotten good results I was going to take the plunge and purchase a 6mo supply. I think I will go back to my daily 5vits a day reggie. I did see progress when I took them religiously I just fell off.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Apr 1, 2014)

Lawd when will I get past BSL. It's like being in limbo or something. Will I ever escape? Is MBL in my future?! I feel like I'm in the twilight zone or sum.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 1, 2014)

Straighthoodtea said:


> Lawd when will I get past BSL. It's like being in limbo or something. Will I ever escape? Is MBL in my future?! I feel like I'm in the twilight zone or sum.



Straighthoodtea, I know how you feel, I've been stuck at APL for 2yrs now. I'm praying to be at least BSL by the end of the yr. I got an inch of growth while in extensions for the past 7wks. I'm letting my hair rest and back up she goes.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 1, 2014)

Firstborn2 said:


> Froreal3, thank you for your Priteva update. I've been lite weight stalking your posts for progress. If you had gotten good results I was going to take the plunge and purchase a 6mo supply. I think I will go back to my daily 5vits a day reggie. I did see progress when I took them religiously I just fell off.



Firstborn2  I understand. I would have hoped to gain two inches with it in three months, but maybe with my slow growing self, that was too much to ask for any hair vitamin.  Who knows. I'm gonna try to see if Manetabolism helps. 



Straighthoodtea said:


> Lawd when will I get past BSL. It's like being in limbo or something. Will I ever escape? Is MBL in my future?! I feel like I'm in the twilight zone or sum.



Straighthoodtea I totally understand!


----------



## tasha5951 (Apr 1, 2014)

I haven't checked in in forever…I've been keeping my hair in sew ins since last June. I'm taking this one out and re-installing later this week.  

I know that I had some breakage last year around my crown and I'm still working on repairing that.  The rest of my hair is doing well. I just have to admit that I'm a slow grower and just keep doing what I know works well.

This week I'm going to deep condition and do a bit of a dusting before my next install.  I think one of my biggest issues is that I get split ends really easily and then end up having to trip like 1-2" at a time…so, I'm going to stay on top of regular dustings.

I haven't had a relaxer since Thanksgiving….I'm going to go one more install before my next relaxer.  I was thinking about transitioning but, I'm just not sold on it yet. 

HHJ


----------



## NGraceO (Apr 1, 2014)

Update:   Currently still wigging it. I don't feel like I've made much progress since December (my annual length check,) and it's a bit frustrating. Idk if my expectations are too high (considering that even if I was an average grower, that'd be only 1 1/2 and inch by now, which isn't a ton), or that I am a slow grower, or that I'm not destined to reach my goals. I just want long hair NOW.   So that's my rant. Here is a bootleg pic I took this past weekend that could be considered a length check...excuse the rolls, I am under construction


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 1, 2014)

I've officially decided that I will be getting a weave in May! I know it's a whole month away, but I want to make sure My own hair is in too too shape prior to doing the sew in. 

I already know what style I want so it should be good!

I hope to get this style and keep it in for 2 months. 

Now off to research HairAreUs.com

My stylist told me she recommends hate from herimports, but unless they have a sale I'm not going with them lol. Plus I got a rave recommendation from one of my sorors about hairareus...


Yay! Actually excited about this lok


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Apr 1, 2014)

Straighthoodtea said:


> Lawd when will I get past BSL. It's like being in limbo or something. Will I ever escape? Is MBL in my future?! I feel like I'm in the twilight zone or sum.



Ughhhh I know how you feel I'm just above BSL now n it seems like im moving this year waaa. We will get there hopefully it'll be this year. I am considering taking vits? 



Firstborn2 said:


> Straighthoodtea, I know how you feel, I've been stuck at APL for 2yrs now. I'm praying to be at least BSL by the end of the yr. I got an inch of growth while in extensions for the past 7wks. I'm letting my hair rest and back up she goes.



Yeah id stick to it too if your getting growth and retaining it.  I get the best results when I'm in braids. I need to learn bc the woman who does my braids is recovering from surgery so I won't bother her. I don't really trust anybody else in head lol yup is like that lol


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm thinking about taking vitamins. I just know that I suck at being consistent with that kind of stuff. Im going to be honest, I haven't done a length check in awhile. So maybe my hair is retaining length. It just feels like it's not.

I cant wait to get to MBL. I may put my hair back in this u-part and call it a month.

Anyone had success with the inversion method?


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Apr 1, 2014)

Straighthoodtea said:


> I'm thinking about taking vitamins. I just know that I suck at being consistent with that kind of stuff. Im going to be honest, I haven't done a length check in awhile. So maybe my hair is retaining length. It just feels like it's not.
> 
> I cant wait to get to MBL. I may put my hair back in this u-part and call it a month.
> 
> Anyone had success with the inversion method?



I used to stuck with vits to but since o stayed putting them next to my bedside I was much more consistent as they were in my face first thing.  I did have good growth with inversion but I haven't bib that consistent with it each month I did January missed Feb now in doing match but haven't taken pics.  - I should really document it but I'm not too fussed with hair atm ughhh


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 1, 2014)

Straighthoodtea, out of two months that I did inversion, I got results half the time (the first time). 

I'm back at it again and will try to keep at it until the end of the year so I will know for sure if there's anything to it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 2, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Firstborn2  I understand. I would have hoped to gain two inches with it in three months, but maybe with my slow growing self, that was too much to ask for any hair vitamin.  Who knows. I'm gonna try to see if Manetabolism helps.
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I've never heard of this product, I have to google it. I hope you have a better experience with this brand. I hate wasting money.
> ...


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Apr 2, 2014)

kinky curlygenie
Duchess007

When you guys say that you got result. Is that the 1 inch in 1 week that they promise?

Were your results measurable or did you take pictures?


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 2, 2014)

I will be taking this weave out in 2 weeks and then straightening it for the first time since cutting my hair in order to go get a trim. I will take a before and after trim cut. I am going to get another install May 4.  In between my installs i am going to DC and baby my hair


----------



## NaturalfienD (Apr 4, 2014)

Checking in ...


Nothing too significant to report on my end.  I still plan on taking my hair down/complete a new install the week before Easter.  I will start taking out some of the braids on that Tuesday so my hair can be completely down by Thursday; I will dust my ends thereafter and commit my entire weekend to doing my hair.  

After detangling, I will pre-poo (Chicoro's recipe), wash, and use Aphogee two-step.  I plan on d/cing with Beyond the Zone: Last Call, and twisting my hair so it can air dry to prep for the new install.  If I am not mistaken, LC time is coming up so I will post progress pics soon.

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Apr 4, 2014)

Straighthoodtea said:


> kinky curlygenie
> Duchess007
> 
> When you guys say that you got result. Is that the 1 inch in 1 week that they promise?
> ...



Do you mean with the inversion or vits.
With vits it normally takes about one month I had really good results with msm but with the inversion I did get quite a bit of growth I was soooo sceptical but I gt 3/4 of an inch or something like that but not an whole inch - as I said I haven't been consistent but from next month I might just have to take pics.

Are you considering doing the inversion method?


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 4, 2014)

Straighthoodtea said:


> kinky curlygenie
> Duchess007
> 
> When you guys say that you got result. Is that the 1 inch in 1 week that they promise?
> ...



I don't think it was a full inch, but it was enough that i could see a difference. I have pics in last year's challenge, I think.  I'll find my post and link it here.

Can't figure out how to link from my phone... here are the pics:








Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ojemba (Apr 4, 2014)

Today is my 2 years post BC last night I did my first flat iron and did an amazing trim and shape up.. Sorry for all the pics I'm just excited I've come this far.  
View attachment 253345 View attachment 253347 View attachment 253351 View attachment 253353 View attachment 253355


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 4, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Today is my 2 years post BC last night I did my first flat iron and did an amazing trim and shape up.. Sorry for all the pics I'm just excited I've come this far.
> View attachment 253345 View attachment 253347 View attachment 253351 View attachment 253353 View attachment 253355



Congratulations!    And you did an AWESOME flat iron, by the way.  What products and iron did you use? *takes notes*


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Apr 4, 2014)

ojemba congratulations!  Your hair looks so pretty and healthy.


----------



## ojemba (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you.. Sorry forgot to post that pic 




I deep condition with queen Helen then rinsed out (I'm not a frequent poo person) then I added my leave in then air dry for about 1 hour. Applied the grape seed oil then blow dry using the tension method, I applied the silk elements then flat ironed. 

Hope that helps


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 4, 2014)

I would like to join if it's not too late. I just relaxed after 2.5 years of being natural & I'm loving my hair. My siggy is my starting length. I don't have a time line I just hope to hit WL some time next year.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks, ojemba!  I'm going to try flat ironing my hair for my next round of length checks and I need all the help I can get.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 6, 2014)

ojemba beautiful... Welcome nakialovesshoes


----------



## ojemba (Apr 7, 2014)

For my 3rd year natural I'm going on a 99% PS with my homemade wigs. I'm getting a weave next week but once that's out I'll return to using wigs. 

View attachment 253847


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Apr 7, 2014)

I think I'm going to do the inversion method next week. I've been so skeptical. The best way for me to quell my curiousity is to actually try it. What I plan to do is do a normal week of Protective styling and see what my growth is at the end of the week. Then do a week of inversion method after and compare the two. I just need a "growth tshirt"


----------



## nemi95 (Apr 8, 2014)

I really want this, but my personal problems are zeroing out any growth and retention. I've not had a trim but my hair is shorter than the BSL that it was in January. I have a bad habit of snapping off and pulling out hair when I'm under stress. And I'm extremely stressed right now! I see no end to it in the immediate future. My hair is dry and disgusting looking. I've been transitioning for 2 years, but I'm seriously thinking about a texlax... ;(


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 8, 2014)

I did a much needed trim/dusting about two weeks ago. I realized I haven't dusted my ends since November and it showed.  I hate cutting my hair but it feels good to let go of those ends. 

I need to get back in the habit of sealing my ends daily.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 8, 2014)

greenandchic said:


> I did a much needed trim/dusting about two weeks ago. I realized I haven't dusted my ends since November and it showed.  I hate cutting my hair but it feels good to let go of those ends.
> 
> I need to get back in the habit of sealing my ends daily.



^Preach

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 9, 2014)

nemi95 said:


> I really want this, but my personal problems are zeroing out any growth and retention. I've not had a trim but my hair is shorter than the BSL that it was in January. I have a bad habit of snapping off and pulling out hair when I'm under stress. And I'm extremely stressed right now! I see no end to it in the immediate future. My hair is dry and disgusting looking. I've been transitioning for a year, but I'm seriously thinking about a texlax... ;(



Have you thought about trimming off the damage , doing some heavy duty deep conditioning, and putting your hair away for a while?  

You could braid it up and throw on a wig or crochet braids for a month, install mini braids or mini twists for 2-3 weeks, or install braids or twists with synthetic hair for up to 8 weeks. Just something to get you through your time of stress until you're ready to deal with your hair again. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nemi95 (Apr 9, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Have you thought about trimming off the damage , doing some heavy duty deep conditioning, and putting your hair away for a while?  You could braid it up and throw on a wig or crochet braids for a month, install mini braids or mini twists for 2-3 weeks, or install braids or twists with synthetic hair for up to 8 weeks. Just something to get you through your time of stress until you're ready to deal with your hair again.   Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yeah trimming is on my list of things to do. I've never done mini braids but I think that may be the thing for me. I've never had a weave or worn a wig so I'm not convinced I should spend a bunch of money on them. Tonight I plan on doing a DC, then washing in sections, making about 5 large flat twists and letting it dry overnight. It will look like a stretched WNG. That will last until Saturday. Or I'm thinking about going back to daily co-washing and wet bunning . My hair was never dry and it was put away.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 9, 2014)

^^I love a flat twist out! 


Hair vacations are KEY. Like cheat days for dieters!  A synthetic curly wig can cost as little as $30, if you go that route. 

http://youtu.be/q9YwXd0pflk
http://youtu.be/8vZOt2c_82c

Good luck, whichever way you choose to go!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nothing much to report. I think I will take a break from my sulfur use. I just don't feel like applying and massaging it all the time. I think I may go ahead and just try to drink as much water as possible, exercise, and eat properly. I'll also try these Manetabolism vitamins. I hope I get them soon. I will do a length check in June.


----------



## Tonto (Apr 13, 2014)

Checking in! I hope we can see clearly. I removed my weave today after a month and 3/4 lol and here is my length check. I think I’m a slow grower


----------



## greenbees (Apr 13, 2014)

I needed a break from wigs so now I'm just found braidouts and styling them into buns.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey everyone!!  I'm checking in...things are going well and hoping I'll hit MBL by the end of June.  Why don't I ever know what to do with my hair for special events?  I'm going to an event in 2 weeks.  I want to get my hair done Friday (if I go to a stylist) and travel Sat am for the event Sat nite.  What's a good travel friendly hairdo for a special (cocktail formal) event?  Any ideas?


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 21, 2014)

Nothing to report but I am wearing my hair out more but pineappleing it at night instead of manipulating it so much.  I just spray with a liquid leave in and scrunch with oil to M&S daily.  We'll see how I do with this...


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 21, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Hey everyone!!  I'm checking in...things are going well and hoping I'll hit MBL by the end of June.  Why don't I ever know what to do with my hair for special events?  I'm going to an event in 2 weeks.  I want to get my hair done Friday (if I go to a stylist) and travel Sat am for the event Sat nite.  What's a good travel friendly hairdo for a special (cocktail formal) event?  Any ideas?



jprayze - I always like pin-ups for formals.


----------



## krissyhair (Apr 22, 2014)

I have been weary to check in because it seemed like my hair wasn't growing. I pull down the same section of hair for length checks.

Then I remembered the terrible, awful, uneven "half inch trim" I got two months ago. So I measured a different part, and it's making good progress. It's much longer than I expected. I can make BSL before the school year starts, but I'll need another trim to even it up.

Regimen is the same as usual: shampoo weekly, cowash in between, wear loose or in buns, oil the strands well with coconut oil.


----------



## Tulips4u (Apr 22, 2014)

Tonto said:


> Checking in! I hope we can see clearly. I removed my weave today after a month and 3/4 lol and here is my length check. I think I’m a slow grower



Your hair is thick and gorgeous! Amazing shrinkage!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 26, 2014)

Checking in, hair is in braids but I haven't done much moisturizing. I have to get back to that. I'm hair lazy right now


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 26, 2014)

Another hair lazy checking in. My hair doesn't feel like it's growing but the new growth on my shed hairs says otherwise. What are your goals for this year since this is the 2015 challenge? We have 8 months left & my goal is for my hair to be beyond the bottom of my brastrap. 

I wear my bra low so technically the top of my bra is MBL based on my torso length but I've always said that I won't claim MBL until my hair is at the bottom of the strap.


----------



## krissyhair (Apr 26, 2014)

[USER=30119 said:
			
		

> nakialovesshoes[/USER];19994347]Another hair lazy checking in. My hair doesn't feel like it's growing but the new growth on my shed hairs says otherwise. What are your goals for this year since this is the 2015 challenge? We have 8 months left & my goal is for my hair to be beyond the bottom of my brastrap.
> 
> I wear my bra low so technically the top of my bra is MBL based on my torso length but I've always said that I won't claim MBL until my hair is at the bottom of the strap.



8 months??? I thought I had until the end of 2015 lol.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 26, 2014)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Another hair lazy checking in. My hair doesn't feel like it's growing but the new growth on my shed hairs says otherwise. What are your goals for this year since this is the 2015 challenge? We have 8 months left & my goal is for my hair to be beyond the bottom of my brastrap.
> 
> I wear my bra low so technically the top of my bra is MBL based on my torso length but I've always said that I won't claim MBL until my hair is at the bottom of the strap.



For this year, I want to hit full MBL (even my shortest layers).  My longest layers are there already. Never gonna happen for the short layers tho!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kentmane (Apr 27, 2014)

Can I join this challenge......

I really do wish for WL hair, don't know if it is too late for me


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 27, 2014)

Today is am wash day for me. 

Used the Naked cleansing Conditioner by HE. Next did an ApHogee 2 step but instead of using their conditioner I'm deep conditioning with the Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner (which I liked putting in). 

Bought a 2 oz KBB Sweet Ambrosia leave in I might use and then I'll twist it up. 

I gotta use some of the products I already have though 0_0


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 27, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> 8 months??? I thought I had until the end of 2015 lol.


 
krissyhair - Perhaps you misunderstood what I was asking. My question was even though this is the 2015 challenge, what was everyone's goals for this year. HTH...


----------



## krissyhair (Apr 27, 2014)

nakialovesshoes said:


> krissyhair - Perhaps you misunderstood what I was asking. My question was even though this is the 2015 challenge, what was everyone's goals for this year. HTH...



I got you. Well, my goals for this year are to grow another 3 inches. I'm shooting low because I know I will need a trim.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 28, 2014)

I know i need to cut at least 2'' but i wont till i hit Full BSL


----------



## iVR (Apr 29, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> I know i need to cut at least 2'' but i wont till i hit Full BSL



You could just trim a 1/4" each month until the 2 inches are gone or you run the risk of having to cut even more off once you reach BSL.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 29, 2014)

I hope to get a trim when I get my weave installed. 

I hope to get my install done at the end of May! I'm gonna be going for the Zooey Deschanel bangs style. 

I'm actually super excited to let my hair just be left alone.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 29, 2014)

Update Pic:

Not sure exactly where I am, I know I am beyond BSL though.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Apr 30, 2014)

Beautiful hair CheChe1881 ...

Beautiful hair to ojemba and Tonto too!

 I know, I am late ...


----------



## NaturalfienD (Apr 30, 2014)

Checking in ...

Hi ladies!  I have completed a new install of marley twists but I did not dust my hair like I intended.  I thought that the phase of the moon was different (growing and not getting smaller), but luckily I noticed that before I got to cutting.  I don't know when I will dust/trim, more than sometime in the fall.

My hair is doing great.  I am continuing to enjoy my regimen.  When I take my braids down, my hair is moisturized and detangles easily.  I used a moisturizing pre-poo (Chicoro's recipe), shampooed with whateva I shampooed with, and used Aphogee two-step for protein.  Thereafter, I d/c with Last Call and prepped my hair for braiding.  (I don't think I will do the Aphogee two step next time, I did not like the way my hair felt after using the product.  Next time, I will use Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and call it a day.)

The good news is that I am at BSL now.  I am surprised that my hair grew 1.25-1.5 inches like I hoped it would from the last length check.  I did not think that I would ever make it to BSL.  Hopefully the rest will be gravy from here.  Going from APL to BSL was harder for me than growing from collarbone to APL.

I am giving up on the egg shakes (which I think helped me with growth) because of tummy issues and will continue with applying sulfur mix at least once a week.  I definitely need to step up my daily moisturizing because my scalp is dehydrated.

nakialovesshoes- great question ... I hope to be scraping MBL by next length check.  It is wishful thinking but hey, anything is possible.  

Here is my LC pic -



I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## Lucie (Apr 30, 2014)

I could have sworn I joined.

I am currently MBL. I think I have 2" to WL. I will continue roller setting once to twice a week and condition washing when the summer (heck spring if it gets itself together) arrives.


----------



## krissyhair (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a question that maybe one of you girls could answer.

Let's say I get up in the morning and cowash during my shower. Then later in the day I go to the gym and work up a mean sweat. Is it necessary to wash or cowash again, or can I put it off for a day or two?


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Apr 30, 2014)

Geeze, I updated everywhere else, except here. Sorry ya'll. about a week ago, I flat ironed my hair and BOOM. I'm MBL now. I didnt even realize it. It's been about a week and a half and ive been enjoying my flat ironed hair and it's fun to look in the mirror and see that my hair is literally "down my back" on to waist  length!!


----------



## PlainJane (May 1, 2014)

Straighthoodtea said:


> Geeze, I updated everywhere else, except here. Sorry ya'll. about a week ago, I flat ironed my hair and BOOM. I'm MBL now. I didnt even realize it. It's been about a week and a half and ive been enjoying my flat ironed hair and it's fun to look in the mirror and see that my hair is literally "down my back" on to waist  length!!


Wow! Congrats! I am mostly relaxed, but natural MBL is my ultimate goal!


----------



## JJamiah (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Duchess007 (May 3, 2014)

I hit WL!  

I'm still going to stick around, because I think I'm going to do some trimming.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 3, 2014)

Yay Duchess007! Don't trim off too much. Everything about your hair looks great!

JJamiah you look MBL to me because your hair is almost to your waist line!


----------



## claud-uk (May 3, 2014)

JJamiah - you need to update your siggy to read APL, BSL, MBL, WL - GOAL COMPLETE!


----------



## Rozlewis (May 3, 2014)

Just checking in. I am doing well and striving for this long-term goal.


----------



## Fine 4s (May 3, 2014)

Keeping it up and doing lots of twist. Outs, twists that evolve into a bun.  Blow drying in a salon in June so I'll have a pic upgrade then...I don't remember if My goad was to reach WL by the beginning of 2015, mid-point or at the end of the year. When I do though I will flat iron and will be swinging it in some club with a sexy outfit!!!!

I can't wait for 2015 and 2016   My last pic post in here was March. Next pic...3 months later.


----------



## loulou82 (May 3, 2014)

Fab updates everyone!! It's great to see so much progress to WL so early in the challenge. I can't imagine what Dec 2015 will be like .


----------



## JJamiah (May 3, 2014)

Hello Ladies, 
@Froreal3 @claud-uk 

I went for a trim today . Much needed to make those ends happy. 
So I think that puts me back to BSL..  
Here it was I was thinking it wasn't growing.. 

The one thing I want to incorporate back into my regimen is my weekly Deep conditioners. I need to get that in atleast once a week.... NO LESS.. and I will also be using my steamer much more.
My next DC isn't set for 4 weeks due to me getting a weave tomorrow.


----------



## krissyhair (May 3, 2014)

I'm back to cowashing and bunning with my nylon scrunchie I made from recycled pantyhose.


----------



## divachyk (May 3, 2014)

Count me in since I have now cut my hair.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (May 3, 2014)

Hey everyone! It's been a while since I've updated. I've been busy with work, school, and my munchkins. 
I know I said I wanted to make bsl by December of last year. Well I did, and I was surprised to find out that I am currently mid back length. 
For the most part my hair has been down, but I hardly mess with it, so I guess you can say I have been doing low manipulation styles, and my main focus has been keeping my hair moisturized.  
I have maybe 3 inches till I am waist length. I may make it sooner since I am starting my summer workouts again, but we will see. I'll be posting some updated pics soon. 
Happy growing ladies!


----------



## loulou82 (May 3, 2014)

All of the updates have encouraged me to post one. I was actually discouraged at my progress before doing the comparison but I'm doing better than I thought.

First pic: 12/7/2013
Second pic: 05/03/2014 (the piece I'm holding isn't broken, it's gathered in my palm)


----------



## Froreal3 (May 3, 2014)

loulou82 That is clear progress! A lot of progress. Don't know whatchu talkin' bout.

divachyk. Cut? or did you mean dust or trim?  Pitchas?

angelhairtype4 Congrats on MBL!!! We wanna see.


----------



## divachyk (May 3, 2014)

Oh no ma'am Froreal3, I got a cut to bring all ends back to blunt cut.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 3, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Oh no ma'am Froreal3, I got a cut to bring all ends back to blunt cut.



WTH?! divachyk You hurt me! You couldn't have trimmed 1.5 or something? 

In the before pic, your hair was all spread out all over your back...in the after pic it's all close together.

:swordfigh  :endworld: :alcoholic 

*sigh* Now that I've got that out my system. Still looks great!


----------



## Saludable84 (May 3, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> WTH?! divachyk You hurt me! You couldn't have trimmed 1.5 or something?  In the before pic, your hair was all spread out all over your back...in the after pic it's all close together.  :swordfigh  :endworld: :alcoholic   *sigh* Now that I've got that out my system. Still looks great!



She depressed me too, but it looks soooooo good!!!!


----------



## divachyk (May 3, 2014)

Froreal3 Saludable84 Alright girls, I got the hint  Thank you for the beat down and the love.


----------



## loulou82 (May 4, 2014)

FroReal

Thanks girl. I needed to step back and look at the pictures.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (May 4, 2014)

Sorry I'm not on my computer, but here are some updated pictures..ignore the back fat in the second pic I was bound pretty tight.

Anyway the first pic was taken on Jan 3rd the second pic was taken last month. Last picture is from today. I will have to redo the last one it kept looking like I was tilting my head so I will do another pic next wash day and make that one my official length check. 

I have trimmed twice this year already due to some split ends I got from flat ironing. Once was after the first flat iron and I just trimmed again yesterday after this last flat iron.

In the first pic I used lower heat. The second one I went up. No heat damage, but I got a few splits due to my hair snagging on my clothes.....I'll have to invest in satin shirts if I plan on flat ironing again. I will probably do one more trim just because I'm so anal about split ends. Also I won't be flat ironing again for a while. That whole hair blowing in the wind wasn't cute when it was flying all over my face and getting stuck in my lip gloss.

So yea. I think that's mbl or at least full bsl lol. Either way I am happy with the progress.  I will be documenting how my hair and skin do while I am doing my clean eating and weight training stint.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (May 5, 2014)

Soooo....My hair didnt swell up when it rained all week long, during the time i had my hair flat ironed. So Im feeling some kind of way. I'm praying and hoping and wishing this doesnt mean heat damage yall. So either I found the holy grail of flat ironing methods for natural folks or I dun messed up like crazy. Pray my strength in the lawd yall. My strands were looking too straight during my time flat ironed. I put some conditioner on it last night as a prepoo and it curled up some, but i havent washed my hair yet. tbh im scared. I know I have heat damage in the front, but the rest of my hair has always been on good terms. ugh. im too scared.


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 6, 2014)

NaturalfienD said:


> Beautiful hair CheChe1881 ...
> 
> Beautiful hair to ojemba and Tonto too!
> 
> I know, I am late ...



Thanks love


----------



## Beautified16 (May 7, 2014)

Ultimate Goal: Waist Length
Regimen: I wash my hair every 6-7 days. I deep condition with every wash. I apply my leave ins and then I air dry in twists.
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: Around 5-6 inches
Natural/Relaxed/Other: Texlaxed
Tips/Tricks: None at the moment
Issues or difficulties you're having: After my pregnancy my edges broke off. So now I am in the process of growing them.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (May 8, 2014)

yeah, so the heat damaged from is just slightly more heat damaged. I thankfully didnt kill my hair. I am gonna do a protein treatment in the next few days. and hopefully that will help my heat damaged hair in the front, get some spring in it's step!


----------



## jprayze (May 10, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Hey everyone!!  I'm checking in...things are going well and hoping I'll hit MBL by the end of June.  Why don't I ever know what to do with my hair for special events?  I'm going to an event in 2 weeks.  I want to get my hair done Friday (if I go to a stylist) and travel Sat am for the event Sat nite.  What's a good travel friendly hairdo for a special (cocktail formal) event?  Any ideas?



Here's my travel friendly hairdo for special event.  Faux bun.  Wish I did it myself but I didn't.  Let's see how long it lasts!  I think it's a good PS if it can last for at least a few days!


----------



## divachyk (May 10, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Here's my travel friendly hairdo for special event.  Faux bun.  Wish I did it myself but I didn't.  Let's see how long it lasts!  I think it's a good PS if it can last for at least a few days!



Very cute jprayze


----------



## jprayze (May 10, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Very cute jprayze



Thank u!!!


----------



## Guinan (May 10, 2014)

jprayze, I luv ur hair & outfit.


----------



## jprayze (May 11, 2014)

pelohello said:


> jprayze, I luv ur hair & outfit.



Thanks pelohello!  How are things with u?


----------



## Guinan (May 11, 2014)

jprayze, things r ok, alittle hectic @ work. I've been working alot of overtime, for my bday vacay. Me & my sis are planning on going to curaçao.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (May 11, 2014)

Wash day, trim, then length check...
I don't know how much I trimmed, I just got rid of the splits and fuzzy ends. Hair is untangling much better now. 
I got some Goody Barrettes from Bed Bath and Beyond, did some twists, and put in my protective style. It's been too hot for me to wear my hair down. I sweat real easily. Kokum butter has become my staple butter it's not heavy but makes an excellent sealant. It has helped define my coils more. I guess cause it's packed with vitamin e, and helps build elasticity. I've gotten rid of the shea butter it was the cause of my eye allergies.  

My simplified regimin...
 I use avocado oil to massage my scalp once a week.
Cowash once a week.
Wash hair every 2 weeks. Either using rhassoul clay or giovanni.
Mist hair with 50/50 Avj and water.
Seal with Kokum butter or Kokum butter mix.
Style.

I will say my split ends were a setback. I'm glad I caught it in time. I won't be flat ironing until I reach past waist length. That way if I do get splits again i won't be going back from my progress.


----------



## loulou82 (May 12, 2014)

I've been hair lazy for 2 weeks. Just rocking a bun on stretched hair. I'm mainly lurking the skin and nail forum and revamping my beauty routine.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 12, 2014)

I feel like my hair isn't retaining. 

I have been the same 4 inches from WL that I have since last November I feel...

Time to figure it out.


----------



## NGraceO (May 13, 2014)

I've completely fallen off the earth in all of my challenges.

Soooooo, Long-winded Update.

I interrupted my year-long wig challenge (I planned to wig it to waist length ) and installed senegalese twist for five weeks in April when I tired of wig wearing. I'm now back, begrudgingly, in wigs. Hopefully the wig I just ordered can renew my motivation. 

I also planned to reduce the length of my texlaxer stretches from 24 weeks to 10-12 weeks. That never happened.  I am currently 16 weeks post, and am considering stretching until the end of the year (IDK if I am even capable of that...) due to a possibility of transitioning (another indecisive move on my part.)

I feel like I'm not seeing the progress to waist length that I had hoped for (I guess  expected drastic growth, which is unrealistic, esp for a slow grower like myself). 

Heres a unofficial progress shot from the end of Dec 2013 to this past weekend. I won't be doing a flat-ironed length check until the end of the year (hopefully i won't renege on that, too )


ETA: Hmm....maybe my hair is growing.


----------



## loulou82 (May 15, 2014)

Nothing to report. I have Monday off so I'll probably wash and try a flexi rod set.


----------



## JJamiah (May 16, 2014)

Nothing to report here either.  I am under a weave for another 4 weeks.  After which I need to let my hair breath for a month at least before deciding what to install next.


----------



## irisak (May 16, 2014)

I wanna join. I'm currently bsl and got some major thickening and growth from my 30 week pregnancy. No baby but I got hair. ♡

Ultimate Goal: My ultimate goal is waist length. I think it's the sexiest length of them all.
Regimen: My Reggie is pretty basic. I wash once a week with whatever shampoo I have on hand. I was dcing with ors replenishing but found it too moisturizing. I switched to the hair mayo and my hair seems to be in love. I cowash when I want to sometimes never sometimes daily with v05. I stretch my relaxes at least 16 weeks but usually more and only do a moisturising dc after a protein treatment or a touch up. I'm starting to ps but I usually either wear my hair in a wash and go pony or straightened.
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: I believe it's 4-5. Its about 16-17 inches of hair for me.
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) doesn't matter to me, I love it all... texlaxed
Tips/Tricks: I keep it simple and listen to my hair. For me that means a protein heavy regimen and very little moisture or my hair starts fussing at me.
Issues or difficulties you're having: I have been trying to grow out this fringe in the front for years. The rest of my hair is on point but I can't get this fringe past my nose to save my life. I'm also terrified of post partum shedding. Hopefully this time I'll get to keep all my strands. 

Starting pics: I'm not flat ironing for another two weeks or so but here are my two most recent  photos:


----------



## angelhairtype4 (May 16, 2014)

Duchess007 
I stole your tip! Bantu knotted my ends. My ends have been looking and feeling better than ever. Thank you so much!


----------



## Duchess007 (May 16, 2014)

angelhairtype4 said:


> Duchess007
> I stole your tip! Bantu knotted my ends. My ends have been looking and feeling better than ever. Thank you so much!



Yay! I'm so glad it's working for you!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (May 17, 2014)

I clarified my hair with Aubrey's Swimmer's Shampoo. Did a light protein treatment with SSI Okra Reconstructor. Followed up with ACV and Annabelle's Perfect Blends Buttercream hair cream. Hair feels so luscious right now. I will probably do an official lc in June...maybe a light flat iron.



Duchess007 said:


> Yay! I'm so glad it's working for you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



How do you bantu knot just your ends? Duchess007. Like what is the technique?


----------



## ojemba (May 19, 2014)

Took my weave out.

This is the first wig I wore. 

All made by my me. Wigs by di. 


View attachment 261157

Then on Sunday I wore this:



View attachment 261159

Back to work today 



View attachment 261161

 Yea I missed my wigs.


----------



## JJamiah (May 19, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Took my weave out.
> 
> This is the first wig I wore.
> 
> ...


 
They all look nice, but I love the last one  (is that your hair)


----------



## ojemba (May 19, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> They all look nice, but I love the last one  (is that your hair)


  Thank you JJamiah they are all wigs. I plan on wearing my custom wigs for the entire year.


----------



## EmilyWilde (May 20, 2014)

*Ultimate Goal:* Tailbone (for now)

*Regimen:*Cowash/deep co. with oils every 2 weeks (shampoo every 2 - 3 months). Use heat only twice a month. Relax once a year. Trim every 4-6 months.

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL*: 5 inches

*Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) *Mostly relaxed.

*Tips/Tricks:* Olive/Coconut oil for deep conditioning (mixed with reg. co.), Almond oil to refresh shine.

*Issues or difficulties you're having:* The urge to trim/cut my hair. I've been cutting bangs to try to circumvent this urge, since they usually grow back pretty fast.


----------



## Duchess007 (May 27, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> How do you bantu knot just your ends? @Duchess007. Like what is the technique?



Whoa- I totally missed this one. Can't see mentions from my phone, so sorry I'm so late!

I usually twist my hair down until I have about 2 inches of hair left. Then I combine the remaining ~2" hair in one twist (i.e. I wrap the hair around and around until it is all twisted together). Once I have the bottom part twisted, I pinch the bottom of the two-strand twisted section with one hand and start bantu knotting from there (imagine that the fingers that are "marking" the spot are your scalp).

I can try to do a vid or pictorial if that helps. This has seriously been working wonders for my ends.


----------



## JJamiah (May 28, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Thank you JJamiah they are all wigs. I plan on wearing my custom wigs for the entire year.



What is that last one and color?. . I can rock that for the summer. .. please share? ojemba

I am also not getting the mentions for some reason. ..


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 28, 2014)

Although I got great results with my last set of extensions. I've decided not to redo them. My edges are so thin, I don't want to take any more chances. I've decided to wet bun for the summer. Maybe taking the bun down every 4 days to moisturize and redo but I'll see. I'm testing the water right now, if I can go longer without having to redo my bun then that would be great.


----------



## krissyhair (May 29, 2014)

I'm growing pretty well. But during my last wash tonight I noticed the terrible effects of my last trim. There's just one super long piece that shows how uneven it was. I should skip the next trim to make BSL.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 29, 2014)

Gonna put my weave in on Tuesdaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!! So excited and I hope it looks good. I'm doing a full head I'm gonna read BHM all I can to make sure I take care of it well.

Edit: weeeellllll... Maybe not. My usual stylist's prices went WAAAAYYYYY up! And I know weaves are expensive but dang! 

Anyone ever been to those weave bars? I'm um... :: Thinkin about it...


----------



## JJamiah (May 30, 2014)

I am so ready to break my weave down.  I want to feel my hair now. . For a month at least.


----------



## greenbees (May 30, 2014)

I feel like my hair's growth had hit a wall. I'm definitely in MBL zone but now my waist feels so far away. :-( I know it's because I'm impatient but it feels so far away. I said to myself that I'm not straightening until I hit my goal but I might give in earlier. 

I think I might get some braids or Havana twists for the summer. 

Anywho, here's my last update picture, taken on April 27th


----------



## sharifeh (May 30, 2014)

A few ladies have mentioned weave in this thread- any tips for takedown? 
I have a weave in that I'm taking down this weekend...if takedown goes well I might get another one...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## iVR (Jun 3, 2014)

Do you guys know of anybody who sells silk beanies and bandanas?  I'm coming up on SL and I need more accessories.  Bows aren't cutting it anymore.


----------



## irisak (Jun 3, 2014)

Rollerset and flat ironed Sunday. Im definitely bsl. Mbl here I come!


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 12, 2014)

Here is a pic of my blow dried natural hair today.
It's braided now but when I take the braids out I'll stretch it out and not have a dark backdrop.
I want to be full WL in 2015 without stretching. Like I am standing right now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Fine 4s Love your hair and your waist too!


----------



## tasha5951 (Jun 16, 2014)

I've been using sew ins as my protective style for the last year or so.  I just got back from Bermuda yesterday and took out my sew in so that I could throughly wash out all of that salt water and give my hair a good deep condition.  My sew in had been in for about 10 weeks.  I'm getting my next install done on July 1st.

I'm currently 26ish weeks post relaxer….For now I'm just stretching but we'll see…I may decide to transition 

Anyway, here's a side pic of where my hair is right now….I think I'm full MBL right now (finally) and about 6" or so from WL.  Goal is full WL by the end of 2015


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is having a great summer.

I've been busy with work, moving, and preparing my kids for the new school year. 

I've been experimenting with wash n go's in-between my low manipulation styles. I will be getting a wig soon. I saw it on fusionofcultures channel and omg I got to get it. I'm going to get it by September is the latest because I want to get the 20 in. I will post a link of the hair review, and picks when I get home.

Eta: Fusionofcultures wig review http://youtu.be/w6msGcSOV30

Hair site http://kingmehair.com/product/king-me-kurly-wig

I think I might color mine as well. I have been getting a lot of compliments with a wig I recently tried out, but I wanted something that resembled my texture.

Below is a pic of the wig I am currently wearing. I just use it for my lazy days when my hair is to frizzy but I don't feel like unraveling my twists yet. And yes those are twists you see sticking out lol...


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 18, 2014)

Here is my hair now. . Boo. . Not long at all..


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 18, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> View attachment 265709
> 
> 
> Here is my hair now. . Boo. . Not long at all..



What do you mean not long at all?!?!? You and your hair look like Rock Stars


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm starting to wonder if I'll be able to make waist length at all. 

And I'm sort of over trying to. 

I just got about 1.5-2 inches cut off when I got my weave put in... So I'm back at either BSB/ right above BSL... I dunno I'm just kinda over it. 

Maybe I just need to keep this see in thing going so I so t worry/think about my hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 18, 2014)

Firstborn2 said:


> What do you mean not long at all?!?!? You and your hair look like Rock Stars


 

:hippie4:



@Firstborn2... THank you so much.  
I just feel like I should have had more growth.. plus I got a cut last month, necessary. I will be upping my DC back to weekly. Steaming every other week and deep conditioning for extended periods every other week, including my protein treatments... I have fallen off.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 18, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> View attachment 265709
> 
> 
> Here is my hair now. . Boo. . Not long at all..



You trippin JJamiah


----------



## Duchess007 (Jun 18, 2014)

^ that's my girl. LOL. Got her together with a quick ten characters.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 21, 2014)

Lol... It doesn't feel very Froreal3 perplexed


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 21, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> A few ladies have mentioned weave in this thread- any tips for takedown?
> I have a weave in that I'm taking down this weekend...if takedown goes well I might get another one...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



@sharifeh- I am sorry but I don't have any tips to share for takedown ... but I am curious if you ended up getting a new install completed. Did you notice any growth from the last install? 



iVR said:


> Do you guys know of anybody who sells silk beanies and bandanas? I'm coming up on SL and I need more accessories. Bows aren't cutting it anymore.



@iVR- No ma'am, I am not hip to any vendors that sell silk beanies/bandanas ... please let us know if you find any because silk beanies sounds fly to me.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 21, 2014)

Checking in ...

Hi ladies!  I am noticing some beautiful heads of hair all up and throughout this thread since the last check in, I am happy that you all are doing what you do to get to WL (and you know we are gonna get there, right?!)  


I took my Marley twist install out earlier this week.  I am all about that style but with the length that I was doing them and the Vegas summer heat- they had to GO.  So, I did tons of research on crochet braids and that is what I am rocking right now.  I am so proud of myself because I French braided my hair all by myself (shout out to me!)  I might finish out the year doing crochet braids ...

I did a prepoo using Chicoro's recipe (that I absolutely love and has helped my hair tremendously!) and I held my word by not using the two-step Aphogee treatment.  This time, I used Naptural85's protein sensitive mix with a little Aphogee reconstructor that I had left.  My hair was super soft and strong, I really noticed a huge difference in my hair's reaction using this mix, as opposed to the two-step.  Of course, I deep conditioned with Beyond the Zone: Last Call and I added some avocado to enhance the moisture. 

Bomb, all day.

Did my usual deep moisture method: spray something moisturizing, massage in a deep conditioner, and seal with a heavy grease before braiding myself up.  My hair grew and I retained a lot.  The plan is to be MBL by August, my next take down. 

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 21, 2014)

NaturalfienD, you seem focused with a plan, get it girl!


----------



## felic1 (Jun 21, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I'll be able to make waist length at all.
> 
> And I'm sort of over trying to.
> 
> ...


 

Hello Sis! I think your hair is very lovely. It looks fabulous to me just blown out with you sitting in a chair. I had some cut off in December. I was creeping up to APL and went back to shoulder. It needed trimming. I was discouraged. I guess it grew three inches or so since then. I can put it in a small bun. Count your lovely hair blessings!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 22, 2014)

Checking in! I've been lurking, but not posting as much. I'm still taking my Manetabolism vitamins. So far I've received 1/2" of growth each month. If this continues, I will reach MBL by September. I will probably go back to using sulfur next month. I'm a slow grower, so I need all the help I can get! 

Anyway, my regimen is still the same. Pretty much just cocleansing every week, dcing every week, shampoo every few weeks, and clarify every month or so. I keep my hair up and out of the way every day with twists updos or just a single braid pinned up.

Oh and I really need to get my stash down. I will be adding an extra cowash day in during the week.


----------



## PlainJane (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm not sure if I already posted this in here, but I might have to drop out of this challenge because I decided to transition to natural. I'm only 6 months into my transition but there's a major difference in thickness between my bonelaxed ends and new growth. I'm afraid growing my hair to waist length and not trimming will have my hair looking crazy, but I'll wait and see.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 22, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I'm not sure if I already posted this in here, but I might have to drop out of this challenge because I decided to transition to natural. I'm only 6 months into my transition but there's a major difference in thickness between my bonelaxed ends and new growth. I'm afraid growing my hair to waist length and not trimming will have my hair looking crazy, but I'll wait and see.



Good luck on your new journey PlainJane ... HHG to you, enjoy it!!


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 22, 2014)

I joined this challenge at the beginning but haven't really posted since I wasn't sure how my transition would go. 

As of Thursday my transition is over after 14 months and 3 weeks!! Woohoo! Looking at all the new growth opened my eyes up to the drastic difference in growth rates on this head. 

The back is APL, the middle back a little past APL. The sides are shoulder length and higher, lol. It's soooo layered but I love it. 

Lots of words to say, I'm really in for Waist Length 2015 now. As long as I stay consistent I think the middle back will make it by December 2015.


----------



## krissyhair (Jun 22, 2014)

Let me give my little check in, 

I started the summer bun challenge in hopes to get some extra length this summer.

I think as long as I start to use more strengthening conditioners, and finger comb more instead of using my combs and tools I'll be alright. My length is inching past full APL and I hope to be BSL by September or so.


----------



## PlainJane (Jun 22, 2014)

NaturalfienD said:


> Good luck on your new journey PlainJane ... HHG to you, enjoy it!!



Thank you!! I haven't gotten to the "enjoy" part yet  but hopefully I'll learn how to do some styles soon and get out this bun.


----------



## ILuvCurls (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello @JJamiah Thank you for this challenge. I'm new to this forum  and would like to join in. I'm trying out some of the great suggestions I have read on LHCF and this challenge could be a good format to help keep me informed and motivated. 

*Ultimate goal:* A thick, full head of healthy WL hair.
*How many inches to WL:* About 7 inches.
*Natural or relaxed:* Natural.
*Issues: *Extremely dry, frizzy, flyaway hair. My ends are breaking/thinning, and I also have too much shedding from the scalp. My hair grows 1/2 inch per month but the ends thin out so quickly I'm cutting as fast as it grows in, to keep thickness. I'm worried about my hair's health. 

*My planned regimen for this challenge: *
1) Wash hair 1x per week with a gentle sulfate-free shampoo. Deep condition, alternating between protein and moisture masks. 

2) From now on, I will only use *filtered* water on my hair. We have a reverse osmosis filter for the kitchen sink (our natural water is terrible---I recently realized that it was destroying my fine fragile hair, making it even drier and more prone to breakage & shedding.) 

3) Mild vinegar rinse after shampooing, to help gradually remove the built-up mineral deposits on my hair & scalp.

_***Steps 2 and 3 are really helping. I already see a difference in my hair's health. It's softer with less breaking/shedding.***_

4) Co wash 1x per week in between shampoos. 

5) Deep condition & apply leave-in conditioners each time I shampoo or co wash.

6) Pre poo overnight with coconut oil or Ojon Damage Reverse.

7) Satin pillowcases and seamless combs to minimize breakage.

8) Flat iron only occasionally, on lowest setting (*140 degrees farenheit*). I use for smoothing and sealing only; not for straightening.

9) Oil my ends every night and bun.

10) Hair vitamins that include Biotin and MSM, and plenty of water.

*Main Products*: Alterna, Aveda, Phyto, Ojon, Organic Virgin Coconut Oil


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 25, 2014)

not only to the forum but to the challenge ILuvCurls

You seem to have a wonderful product list. . And regimen going,  you will be to WL in no time.


----------



## AFashionSlave (Jun 25, 2014)

I think I'm going to join this challenge.  I think I can make it to waist length in 2015.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Still about 5 inches to go.  




Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Whit (Jul 7, 2014)

I took my weave out and I am posting progress pics in all of my subscribed threads. I think I may be full(ish) bra strap at this point. On the left side of each photo: weave take down, wash, condition, flat iron on April 29th. On the right side of each photo- weave takedown, wash, condition, flatiron, and trim on July 7th.


















I will be right back in a sew in on July 11th  According to my nifty hair shirt, I'm on track for waist length at some point in 2015!!! Wooohoooo!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello Ladies,

I am still chugging along. I am thinking about getting braids, or maybe getting the same hair style i have been rocking. No matter which one, I am ready to put this hair up at the end of the month. My hair definitely needed TLC. Due to the medication seems like my hair isn't surviving much. I feel my hair is thinning badly  some of the medication is for my Thyroids, and the other is for my heart sucks..


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 9, 2014)

^^^ JJamiah Hang in there, sis! Have you been taking or using anything for the thinning/shedding?


----------



## krissyhair (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been more active in this thread. Here is my mid-summer update in case anyone cares to read.

I have upped my growth by reducing manipulation on wash day, relying on my fingers as my main detangling tool, cowashing frequently, and wearing my bun for the summer bun challenge.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jul 10, 2014)

JJamiah- a garlic hair treatment might help. And garlic pills are good for both cardiovascular health _and_ hair. Hang in there, lady! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jul 10, 2014)

Checking in, nothing exciting to report. I've had my hair in a bun for almost 4 wks now. I have been doing water rinses 2-3 times and week and keeping the end sealed and protected. I'm trying to squeeze one more week in the bun before I have to take it down. I'm serious about keeping my hands out of my head, I need to see 3-4 inches by the end of the year.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 10, 2014)

I want to join!!! I'm about APL now, hope to be BSL by the end of the year and make it to MBL April 2015 & WL next Aug/ Sept!!!! My last length check was April 1, 14 <------- the pic is my avatar 

I'm in braids now until sept 1, I'll take those out and only rollerset and flat iron unless I'm in braids then I'll air dry, always deep condition, wash every 10-14 days, and use my mix of MN/Hair Trigger Growth Elixer/Sulfur8/ Dr Miracles Gro Oil


----------



## ojemba (Jul 11, 2014)

Good day ladies, I'm 3 months into my 12 months personal hyh, ps challenge. I pulled my hair up into a puff and was very pleased with how it's coming along   

View attachment 268537 
June 10, 2012 - July 10, 2014


----------



## Benuontherise (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello, I'm just getting a chance to join now also. .  I have locked APL hair but combing them out now. Stretched hair is MBL but after trim thinking maybe BSL... 

Current Routine cowash with cream of nature while combing out dreadlocks

After comb out plan to wash 1x weekly or as needed with Aphogee Moisturizing Shampoo, 2 min Keratin Reconstruct Aphogee with Ors olive oil smooth n hold pudding for protective styles.

Only will straighten for length check and trim, mainly twist and buns for protective styles


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 15, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^ @JJamiah Hang in there, sis! Have you been taking or using anything for the thinning/shedding?


 Froreal3 honestly no, I just get so stressed when I wash my hair, seeing how much falls out.  
Thanks so much for your support, you guys are awesome. At times I feel like putting my hair out of its misery. So, instead of going bald, I get a weave. 



Duchess007 said:


> @JJamiah- a garlic hair treatment might help. And garlic pills are good for both cardiovascular health _and_ hair. Hang in there, lady!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Duchess007 I haven't used anything really, but treatments. I will dig into the garlic stash..

I honestly feel that the man above knows my woe. I was looking online in Groupon, my secret habit, LOL and I saw a shampoo for hair that was falling out due to medication and sickness.. I was like I should get this. I will try the Garlic first, since I do have some in my PJ Stash 

 I truly thank you ladies.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Whoa- I totally missed this one. Can't see mentions from my phone, so sorry I'm so late!
> 
> I usually twist my hair down until I have about 2 inches of hair left. Then I combine the remaining ~2" hair in one twist (i.e. I wrap the hair around and around until it is all twisted together). Once I have the bottom part twisted, I pinch the bottom of the two-strand twisted section with one hand and start bantu knotting from there (imagine that the fingers that are "marking" the spot are your scalp).
> 
> I can try to do a vid or pictorial if that helps. This has seriously been working wonders for my ends.



Can we get a vid tut Duchess007?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 18, 2014)

So yeah...I'm going back to my twists regimen. I will do a set of twists every two weeks. I will still shampoo and dc once a week, but I will do this in twists. Every two weeks I will finger detangle and wash my hair loose (in sections).

I have been back on my sulfur kick recently, oiling my scalp nightly. I have also been moisturizing my hair with some Annabelle's Perfect Blends leave in spray and hair creams. They have been leaving my hair really soft. 

Still taking this Manetabolism, hoping for another 3 inches by December.  That will put me solidly in MBL zone. Then I hope to retain another 4 inches by December of 2015 to put me at WL.


----------



## greenbees (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm wearing a wash and go today. Now I remember why i only attempt them once a year  Too much work! I've only perfected it knee and I don't remember what I did. Washing and DC'ing tonight and going back to braidouts. 



S/N: Here's a picture from last month of my best braidout ever  It lasted all of five minutes because I wore it to the On the Run concert 

http://instagram.com/p/prvCIOPHuG/

(Added a link to the braidout picture because it keeps coming up sideways when I upload from my phone)


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 21, 2014)

Okay... I need some advice:

My weave has been in for just over 5 weeks and is starting to loosen. I had initially meant to keep my weave in for 8 weeks. 

So should I A) just let it rock for another 2.5 weeks and then take it out?

B) get it retightened and see if I can make it to 10-11 weeks?

I'm also supposed to be going on vacation mid August and I'm not sure if I want to be in the weave while on vacation (the opposite of most people lol). 

What do y'all think?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 27, 2014)

ImanAdero I usually keep my weaves in for about two months. I would get it tightened if you were to wear it any longer. If you don't get it tightened, might as well take it out. What did you end up doing?


----------



## Fine 4s (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello ladies-

Just sitting here under my hair steamer with Queen Helen mixed with grapeseed oil.
I snipped the ends of several twists last week and plan to do a good professional trim on blow dried hair at the end of the year.  Not sure if I'll be at WL by Jan 2015 but for sure by the end if it. Or else....somebody's gonna to pay for that Grrrr!

Have a good night ya'll.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 27, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ImanAdero I usually keep my weaves in for about two months. I would get it tightened if you were to wear it any longer. If you don't get it tightened, might as well take it out. What did you end up doing?



Froreal3 I'm taking It out in 2 weeks and  didn't get it tightened. 

I'm really ready to take it out now, but in Tryna get my money's worth.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 27, 2014)

Fine 4s said:


> Hello ladies-
> 
> Just sitting here under my hair steamer with Queen Helen mixed with grapeseed oil.
> I snipped the ends of several twists last week and plan to do a good professional trim on blow dried hair at the end of the year. Not sure if I'll be at WL by Jan 2015 but for sure by the end if it. Or else....somebody's gonna to pay for that Grrrr!
> ...


 I love your hair


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 10, 2014)

Today was wash day: I prepooed/detangled with Hairveda Vatika Frosting (coconut oil) and some Shescentit Cococream. Then I shampooed, dced with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk  (love love love this stuff). Afterward, I used Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie on damp hair and sealed with Keravada Fenugreek oil. 

I will most likely make MBL this year in December. I realize I grow about 3 to 4 inches a year, so I think I will make WL around next year in December.


----------



## khadicurls (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi. I have to leave the challenge. I h ab en been taking care of my hair like I should so I've been experiencing the most minimal amount of retention. Good luck to everyone who is still on their way and congratulations to those that have reached their goals.


----------



## EmilyWilde (Aug 15, 2014)

Just an update:

I think that I might reach waist length by the end of this year. Two months ago I started doing protein treatments once or twice a month, and have reintroduced NeXXus Humectress into my regimen. I also don't use as much heat on my hair as I use to.



My bangs, however, are being unusually stubborn.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello ladies, 










Kinky twist is my summer hair style. .. and I love it. . Philadelphia trip to my wonderful niece. ..


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 26, 2014)

^^Those came out cute, sis! JJamiah

As for me, I'm discouraged. My back/nape hasn't grown. IDK why. The front/bang area and sides have...even my slow growing crown has grown a little. I should be MBL by now...hoping for December. I really just need two more inches in the back to be MBL...2 stinkin inches. *sigh* I might try out a weave sometime in December if I don't get those two inches by then. Shoot, 1" and I will be grazing MBL. I haven't worn a weave in over three years, so that should be different. 

Good news is my hair appears to be healthy. It's the longest it's ever been. I was looking at old pics and was like "wow!" I'm complaining about my nape? smh


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 26, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^Those came out cute, sis! JJamiah
> 
> As for me, I'm discouraged. My back/nape hasn't grown. IDK why. The front/bang area and sides have...even my slow growing crown has grown a little. I should be MBL by now...hoping for December. I really just need two more inches in the back to be MBL...2 stinkin inches. *sigh* I might try out a weave sometime in December if I don't get those two inches by then. Shoot, 1" and I will be grazing MBL. I haven't worn a weave in over three years, so that should be different.
> 
> Good news is my hair appears to be healthy. It's the longest it's ever been. I was looking at old pics and was like "wow!" I'm complaining about my nape? smh



Froreal3 thank you. ..  

I know it can be discouraging,  but please hang in there.  The good part is that it is healthy,  and that it has grown from the picture.  Maybe putting it up for a while might help as you said with the weave.  I know for mine I have to wear it out for a little,  and then put it up for a little, flip flopping. . My hair is bipolar.. lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 26, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^Those came out cute, sis! JJamiah  As for me, I'm discouraged. My back/nape hasn't grown. IDK why. The front/bang area and sides have...even my slow growing crown has grown a little. I should be MBL by now...hoping for December. I really just need two more inches in the back to be MBL...2 stinkin inches. *sigh* I might try out a weave sometime in December if I don't get those two inches by then. Shoot, 1" and I will be grazing MBL. I haven't worn a weave in over three years, so that should be different.  Good news is my hair appears to be healthy. It's the longest it's ever been. I was looking at old pics and was like "wow!" I'm complaining about my nape? smh



When is the next time you straighten your hair for a LC? 

Also, when my nape use to break continuously, I would just assess hair styles, washing method, tension and clothing that touched the area. I even stopped touching it after a while. My nape grew in really well and is probably the healthiest part of my hair, but it took a lot of work.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 26, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> @Froreal3 thank you. ..
> 
> I know it can be discouraging,  but please hang in there.  The good part is that it is healthy,  and that it has grown from the picture.  Maybe putting it up for a while might help as you said with the weave.  I know for mine I have to wear it out for a little,  and then put it up for a little, flip flopping. . My hair is bipolar.. lol



IKR. Thanks! From neck length (in the pic) to BSL is huge. It's always been like in the pic my whole life, so yeah...so far so good. But I'm greedy and impatient.  Plus I'm a slow grower.



Saludable84 said:


> When is the next time you straighten your hair for a LC?
> 
> Also, when my nape use to break continuously, I would just assess hair styles, washing method, tension and clothing that touched the area. I even stopped touching it after a while. My nape grew in really well and is probably the healthiest part of my hair, but it took a lot of work.



I'll probably do a light flat iron in December. My hair is always up...literally always. I usually have it in some medium sized to large twists or just one big braid in the back pinned up. Most of it is laziness. So far keeping my hair up has helped grow it to the length it is now. I tried doing long term ps with my own hair beginning of this year, but I hate the way my roots and hair gets matted with the individuals. So I stopped and went back to my normal reggie (wash, dc, style in twists weekly). My name doesn't seem like it's breaking, but it could be little by little unbeknownst to me. *shrug* Not sure what else I should do other than wait for it. Saludable84


----------



## greenbees (Aug 29, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^Those came out cute, sis! JJamiah
> 
> As for me, I'm discouraged. My back/nape hasn't grown. IDK why. The front/bang area and sides have...even my slow growing crown has grown a little. I should be MBL by now...hoping for December. I really just need two more inches in the back to be MBL...2 stinkin inches. *sigh* I might try out a weave sometime in December if I don't get those two inches by then. Shoot, 1" and I will be grazing MBL. I haven't worn a weave in over three years, so that should be different.
> 
> Good news is my hair appears to be healthy. It's the longest it's ever been. I was looking at old pics and was like "wow!" I'm complaining about my nape? smh



Aww, don't be discouraged Froreal3, you've had great results, just keep pampering your hair and you'll get there


----------



## greenbees (Aug 29, 2014)

My latest length check. It looks like I'm about an inch away but I don't wanna claim it until I do an official length check and straighten my hair. 

I've gone back to my twists because I think the braidouts were causing breakage, I even experienced a bit in my nape. :-/ 

I'm going to go hard on the protein treatments for the rest of the year. My hair craves that stuff.


----------



## JosieLynn (Sep 1, 2014)

been on a hair hiatus since the beginning of the year. I was pretty upset with my salon fiasco but i was looking at my hair the other day and realized i had pretty much grown back the year's worth of hair growth the stylist cut! my mind's kinda blown that I grew back almost 6 inches in less than a year  that helped me to be hopeful again to reaching waist length by next year. here's my recent length check, I measured and I'm 10-12in now but still about 2 in from BSL. Hoping to make it by December '14 and be grazing WL end of 2015. 

Idk what i was doing to have grown my hair back that quickly besides just not really doing much. My hair is fine and low-density so I've been pretty much wearing my hair in the same flat-twist updo style for months, I guess keeping it simple was the way to go. Now I just wish I could make a nice juicy bun, but I think my low-density is behind my hair still looking like a bunny tail because my sister's hair is only 2 in longer than mine and her buns are crazy big.... 

Hopefully the closer i get to WL the bigger my buns will be *praying*


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 2, 2014)

Giving my length check because come end of the month or Whenever the next LC is supposed to be... I'll be in a sew in.   My mom took this photo. I still have a LONG way to go. But that's okay. I just love how thick it feels right now.


----------



## JosieLynn (Sep 7, 2014)

how do my low-density ladies wear their hair when it's straightened without it looking really thin?


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 7, 2014)

JosieLynn said:


> how do my low-density ladies wear their hair when it's straightened without it looking really thin?



I'm not low density by any means, but I suggest wearing curls instead of straight. Curls give volume.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Sep 18, 2014)

My update:


----------



## CheChe1881 (Sep 18, 2014)

*never mind.


----------



## irisak (Sep 22, 2014)

Update pic. I just relaxed this weekend, rollerset, and flat ironed. I'm most e excited because my hair is thick from root to tip. I might have a shot at waist length after all!!!!!!


----------



## NGraceO (Sep 23, 2014)

CheChe1881 said:


> My update:




That hair!! That bodayyyy! Girl, yes!


----------



## bronxsoloist (Sep 24, 2014)

Ultimate Goal: Ultimately it would touch the floor. But FULL WL for right now I'm OK with
Regimen: I have been going back and forth with my regimen for the last few months but this is what I usually do: CoWash/Detangle/Hot Oil on wash day, or any other treatments my hair may need.  Flat twist or braid while wet. Leave alone for 4 weeks. Last time I stretched my hair and then flat ironed and braided it. Next time I may consider a light blow drying to make the braids look a tad neater

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: Based on my LengthCheck Shirt my waist is at the 17 Line. My hair is currently between Line 11 and 12. When I received the shirt 6 weeks ago it was between line 10 and 11. 

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Completely natural

Tips/Tricks: Continue to leave it alone, no trims, no color. PS 100% of the time.

Issues or difficulties you're having: Lint balls causing tangles.


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 28, 2014)

Checking in. Looks like my longest layer has made it to BSB (happy dance!). If I can keep up the retention I'll be scratching MBL  by January. The routine that I'm sticking to:

Every 5-7 days in 14-18 sections 
Pre-poo with some kind of brahmi oil on scalp and EVCO mix on length, spritzed with water or AVJ, cap and heat 15 min minimum

Wash with terressentials or a shampoo bar, finger detangle while washing 

Oil rinse with bask apple and sorghum supple hair syrup or an EVOO / Castor oil mix

Sage tea/black walnut tea rinse (for my grays)

ACV rinse 

Air dry for a while in the same sections twisted up into Bantu knots (this helps to dry/smooth my ends straight before blow drying  the rest)

Tension blow dry on low (same sections) until 90-95% dry, twist and bun overnight or for a few days

The twists then are taken out for a regular bun or up do of some kind 


Dusting / trimming - haven't quite figured this out yet. I chopped at the end of June and dusted in late August. I went from APL in late June to just at BSB now so that's about 1.5-2 inches. Good steady progress. MBL is another 2 inches away so the end of January is realistic with another dusting.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 28, 2014)

My hair has been falling out by the handfuls and my autoimmune disease is known to cause the problem.. I am so DISCOURAGED right now, I don't even know how to be positive. I have gained 13 lbs, and my hair is falling out.. I just feel like CRap..


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 28, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> My hair has been falling out by the handfuls and my autoimmune disease is known to cause the problem.. I am so DISCOURAGED right now, I don't even know how to be positive. I have gained 13 lbs, and my hair is falling out.. I just feel like CRap..



JJamiah  Hang in there hun. What are you doing for your health right now? What is your dr. saying?


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 29, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> My hair has been falling out by the handfuls and my autoimmune disease is known to cause the problem.. I am so DISCOURAGED right now, I don't even know how to be positive. I have gained 13 lbs, and my hair is falling out.. I just feel like CRap..



I'm so very sorry JJamiah . Hopefully your doctors can stabilize your condition. Keep your head up and your faith strong. Maybe you can wig it for a while and let your hair rest for a bit?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Sep 29, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> My hair has been falling out by the handfuls and my autoimmune disease is known to cause the problem.. I am so DISCOURAGED right now, I don't even know how to be positive. I have gained 13 lbs, and my hair is falling out.. I just feel like CRap..



Awe Sis I'm sorry you are going through this


----------



## Guinan (Sep 29, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> My hair has been falling out by the handfuls and my autoimmune disease is known to cause the problem.. I am so DISCOURAGED right now, I don't even know how to be positive. I have gained 13 lbs, and my hair is falling out.. I just feel like CRap..


 

(((((HUGS))))) Have you talked to your doctor? Also, are you sure it's hairloss and not excessive shedding? Do you see any bald spots? If so, I would contact the doctor. 

I have an autoimmune disease too, and my medication causes excess shedding and sometimes hairloss. I switched meds to help with the hair loss. One med caused me to shedd more. I also tried to lower my stress levels and try to eat more green so that I wont be contributing to the shedding/hair loss on top of the medication that is known to cause hair loss/shedding.

It will get better. Try not to get discouraged.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 29, 2014)

JJamiah  reach out to your dr. Hopefully you can get some resolve soon.


----------



## Fine 4s (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll do a length check this evening but here are some pics for now.
This is a sloppy twist out, the roots weren't twisted, on blowdried hair.
I had to re-blowdry my hair because the stylist did an AWFUL job.
My ends were all tangly and the roots were still wet.
I think she was scared because I made so many requests...


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 1, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> @JJamiah  Hang in there hun. What are you doing for your health right now? What is your dr. saying?


 
Just taking the medication they gave me (all four of them) (But I did stop taking them about a week ago) I have an appointment on Friday. Thanks Froreal3 



caliscurls said:


> I'm so very sorry @JJamiah . Hopefully your doctors can stabilize your condition. Keep your head up and your faith strong. Maybe you can wig it for a while and let your hair rest for a bit?


 
I am hoping they can. I haven't wigged it for a minute so it will be nice to get back to it  (the brighter side, right?) 
caliscurls thank you 



Firstborn2 said:


> Awe Sis I'm sorry you are going through this


 me too.. I hate it..  Firstborn2 thank you  



pelohello said:


> (((((HUGS))))) Have you talked to your doctor? Also, are you sure it's hairloss and not excessive shedding? Do you see any bald spots? If so, I would contact the doctor.
> 
> I have an autoimmune disease too, and my medication causes excess shedding and sometimes hairloss. I switched meds to help with the hair loss. One med caused me to shedd more. I also tried to lower my stress levels and try to eat more green so that I wont be contributing to the shedding/hair loss on top of the medication that is known to cause hair loss/shedding.
> 
> It will get better. Try not to get discouraged.


 
I read into it and both autoimmune diseases that I have say that they experience excessive shed clumps.. Literally it looks like when you buy bread hair and it is clumped together in a wavy pattern  that is what comes out of my head, a loc of clumped hair from one area. It could be the medication too, and I truly thing it is a host of all of them combined.. I just honestly don't know what to do.. I am trying so hard to stay positive.. having a bald head makes it a little less pleasant, and the fact that I put on 15 lb.. isn't helping.. I think I should have cried out those 15 lb. already.   I pray it will get better soon.   thank you pelohello



divachyk said:


> @JJamiah  reach out to your dr. Hopefully you can get some resolve soon.


 
I am hoping. divachyk Thank you 



 thank you so much everyone. I truly appreciate your love and concern. I just really haven't been very happy since I have been diagnosed.. School keeps me grounded. The boys keep me focused and my Fitbit keeps me busy walking...  I am trying to not be a victim, and instead a victor.. just really hard sometimes.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 2, 2014)

Froreal3, thanks so much for helping me to host this challenge. 
Ladies I need help, with all that is going on, and Froreal3, even though I know she is busy herself with that adorable little one and life itself has agreed to help me out. I just truly wanted to say thanks


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 2, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> @Froreal3, thanks so much for helping me to host this challenge.
> Ladies I need help, with all that is going on, and Froreal3, even though I know she is busy herself with that adorable little one and life itself has agreed to help me out. I just truly wanted to say thanks



You're very welcome JJamiah. You just take care of yourself. With that said, I need to look at these check in dates and reintroduce myself with this goal of WL 2015!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 3, 2014)

I will.. off to the Wizards in a few hours


----------



## CheChe1881 (Oct 8, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> That hair!! That bodayyyy! Girl, yes!



I'm so late  

But thank you hunn


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 8, 2014)

Currently in a weave, but I really think I want a set of mini twists as my next protective style. Either that or this (see attached)...

I also haven't gotten my hair straightened in nearly a whole year! By the time I take this weave out, it will be a year... Excited to see if there's any difference in this year and last year's length checks...

If not I dunno what to do anymore  lol.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 8, 2014)

JosieLynn said:


> how do my low-density ladies wear their hair when it's straightened without it looking really thin?



I wear my hair tousled/curly or bump my layers. My hair grows in layers, so I just accentuate that. I'll try to find some old pics.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey ladies! Our next check in date is December 31st. That means we are almost halfway there!

*Questions:

What things will you be doing to make the most of this last quarter? 

Are you changing anything or staying the same?
*


----------



## keranikki (Oct 8, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hey ladies! Our next check in date is December 31st. That means we are almost halfway there!  Questions:  What things will you be doing to make the most of this last quarter?  Are you changing anything or staying the same?



I'm going to do more protein treatments. 
No more buns or ponytails. 
"Wigging" it. 
Go back to co-washing. 
Take my vitamins consistently. 
Be gentle.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm going to continue:

- Taking my Target brand HSN vitamins. 
- Continue using protein regularly
- continue moisturizing often

I'm going to try to:

- deep condition more often
- keep my ends trimmed

I'm not sure if I'll start playing with heat more or if I'll keep my protective styling kick. 

When this weave comes out I plan to flat iron for the first time in a year... After that I think I want some mini twists... And maybe after that this style that's attached. 

Lots of options! I'm excited to see how long my hair is though.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 8, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hey ladies! Our next check in date is December 31st. That means we are almost halfway there!
> 
> *Questions:
> 
> ...



I got good results from the bun challenge so I'll continue to bun in mini braids. Continue black tea rinses to slow down shedding. And I've started juicing for breakfast hope to get some benefits from that.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 11, 2014)

As for me: I will be going back to medium sized twists in a bun styles. I will go back to moisturizing every other day. I will also go back to using pomades/natural grease on my ends. I need to continue to use a light/medium protein every week to every other week.


----------



## Whit (Oct 11, 2014)

I took my July weave out today and I got a blowout. Still going strong with both Manetabolism and Hairfinity. I will be posting these pics in all of my subscribed threads 

















The left side is from July 7, 2014 and the right is from October 11, 2014. I think I saw thickness more than length this go round. Any length was mainly experienced in the interior part of my head where it is still growing from a setback I had two years ago.


----------



## Whit (Oct 12, 2014)

October 11 2013 (left)/ October 11, 2014 ( right)


----------



## Whit (Oct 12, 2014)

Last one and then I'm gone for another 3 months


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 12, 2014)

One more length check for the sides. I REALLY hope my nape grows. My sides are BSL... If life was fair i'd be WL in the back lol.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 12, 2014)

^^ImanAdero My hair is BSL on the sides too...well at least the faster growing right side is.  The back is slow growing for some reason as well.


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 14, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> My hair has been falling out by the handfuls and  my autoimmune disease is known to cause the problem.. I am so  DISCOURAGED right now, I don't even know how to be positive. I have  gained 13 lbs, and my hair is falling out.. I just feel like  CRap..



Stay strong girlie.  Setbacks are the worst, but fortunately weight can be lost and hair continues to grow.  I will never forget the time my girlfriend taught me the "trick" of cutting the sides off my braids to remove them.  APL to less than NL in one afternoon :-O



ImanAdero said:


> One more length check for the sides. I REALLY  hope my nape grows. My sides are BSL... If life was fair i'd be WL in  the back lol.



I always say my sides are nipple-length... BSL might be a lil classier!  LOL.



Froreal3 said:


> Hey ladies! Our next check in date is December 31st. That means we are almost halfway there!
> 
> *Questions:
> 
> ...



I was in Marley Twists for the past four months (don't judge), but that ended up being great for length retention.  I am currently giving my hair a few days out of braids, then I will blow it out and twist it back up.  I will definitely try to touch them up more regularly!!!  I'll also post to this forum


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 18, 2014)

I joined in 2013. Great lol. Looks like that's the year I actually will make it.


----------



## iVR (Oct 18, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hey ladies! Our next check in date is December 31st. That means we are almost halfway there!  Questions:  What things will you be doing to make the most of this last quarter?  Are you changing anything or staying the same?



I've been lurking, but haven't really posted in a while.  I've been blow drying my hair and putting it indifferent types of braids.  One section that was acting funny seems to like me doing that because it's curling again so I'll probably stick to this routine. I'm at SL now so I'm sticking with doing crown braids and the like. I'll won't do another length check until December to see where I'm at.


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 18, 2014)

Still plugging along. I've been alternating between mud and shampoo bars to seeing my hair has a preference. No conditioner, just pre-poo, wash, oil rinse, blow dry - life is simple  

Can't tell for sure but I think the shampoo bar is making me shed a bit. Monitoring it and will switch bars.

 Right now the longest layer is sitting at BSB. Hoping to get to MBL in Q1 2015 then WL by December 2015. Just need to stay consistent and keep my ends healthy.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 18, 2014)

My right side just made it past BSL. Only 6 months left to full mid back length.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 19, 2014)

JJamiah


 

Sending you lots of love babe ...


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 19, 2014)

Checking in ...

        Hi all!  I haven't posted in this thread since June.  I apologize for missing the last check in and for being out-of-pocket because I will not be posting pictures to view today.    I've been in the ET forum, talking about a bunch of nothing ... pictures by next check in, I promise!

Since June, I have done an additional install of crochet braids, which was a great PS.  I fell out of the habit of exercising and applying my sulfur mix in July and August.  As a result, I did not notice the significant growth that I previously had when I doing those two things.  That motivated me to get back on target, I am applying my sulfur mix two/three times per week.  The exercise part is challenging because I moved out of my apartment where there was an on-site gym and living in a house that requires me to run outside (Girl, no!)

I am going to yoga twice a week and hoping the blood flow in that activity will help with growth (fingers crossed.)

I took my last install of crochet braids down and now wearing goddess braids.  I took that install down because that synthetic hair was irritating me, and I got tired of the look.    Anyway, I have had great retention and have made it to bsl (longest layer, that is.)  I used an AWFUL, AWFUL protein treatment (Cream of Nature) that made my hair so stiff that while manipulating it (after the rinse out), I lost more hair than necessary.

It's still all good though, I will bounce back.

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 19, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hey ladies! Our next check in date is December 31st. That means we are almost halfway there!
> 
> *Questions:
> 
> ...



Changing:

I am thinking about doing mini braids again so I can get back into cowashing/water rinsing (as a poster mentioned upthread), my hair grew a lot when I had water hitting my scalp on a regular basis.  I will not overdue the cowash/water though, last time I caused many mid-shaft splits.

I will also get into the habit of deep conditioning more often, especially if I am going to have my hair 'out.'  

Continue: 

Using Naptural85's protein treatment recipe and I will continue protective styling.    Hoping to get an inch or two by next check in ...


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 19, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hey ladies! Our next check in date is December 31st. That means we are almost halfway there!  Questions:  What things will you be doing to make the most of this last quarter?  Are you changing anything or staying the same?



What things will you be doing to make the most of this last quarter? 
- continuing to protective style in buns, twists, and French braids
- keeping my routine simple and low key
- dust my ends sometime in November or early December

 Are you changing anything or staying the same? 

Primarily staying the same just tweaking. These are the things I'm working on:
   - finding the best shampoo bar(s) to use between mud washes. I have several samples I'm going through. I love the mud wash but like alternating with the bars for different hair/scalp needs. 
   - finding the best butter for definition. The butters I use now are great for sealing moisture but don't do much for definition. Trying the QB's abcdefgh butter (lol IDareT'sHair ) for this purpose.
   - Covering my gray hair without spending all day doing a two step henna or using commercial dyes/rinses. Will try the Chagrin Valley Chestnut Henna shampoo bar next month


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Ladies, checking in, still on my regimen until the end of the yr. I can't wait to do a length check I want to see my progress.


----------



## irisak (Oct 21, 2014)

Checking in. Took a quick shot while putting in Bantu wraps for the night. I can't Bantu knot to save my life. They never come out right but the wraps come out great. I'll post a pic when I can get one of my mini photographers to be still. Keeping it simple is working wonders for my hair. I just wash and dc 1x per week and ponytail rollerset w\ a light flat iron. I'm just coasting at this point no real hair issues, no real length goals. I'm just seeing where this journey takes me. I don't know what length I am but the black part in the pic is my hip. Sorry for rambling, here's the pic.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 24, 2014)

This year, I've made little progress thus far, if any. My retention has been low and I need to do all the things that I already know work for my hair. I haven't been consistent. I actually think I needed to trim more...at least dust. I only trimmed twice in 2014 so far. With about 6 inches to go, I should be able to make WL by the end of next year if I stay focused.

 
(ETA:  If this pic is too small, I also posted in the BSL/MBL Challenge http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=20698827&postcount=2023)

Had to take it back 12/01/2013, my starting post and see where I went wrong! Plan for the rest of the year: Need to do regular tea rinses again, start up MN again (I know that's a controversial product), and stay with the LG sulfur oil AND roller sets!




jprayze said:


> Finally posting my stats! *Ultimate Goal:* WL, but may until to HL (or whatever lol) *Regimen:* Really does vary, been adding a lot of PSing lately. I like co-washing and co-cleansing (love SSI jojoba hemp shampoo). I sulfate poo maybe 1x per month or less...usually will do before a long-term PS and after a long-term PS. I stockpile V05 conditioners, never know when you need them for something...great when I remove twists and braids. I love tea rinses...experimenting with other teas, but black tea is the business for shedding. *How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:* 5 inches (#12 on my LC shirt) *Natural/Relaxed/Other*: Natural (2.5 years since little chop and transition) *Tips/Tricks:* growth aids -- MN and liquid gold sulfur, love to do twistouts, roller sets are my friend but I like other ppl to do them on me. *Issues or difficulties you're having:* Only impatience LOL
> 
> 11/30 starting pic
> 
> View attachment 235207


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok count me in!
I'm not going to make it this year.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm not bsl anymore. I just went and got a trim today and she cut me back to apl. I feel a lot better now about my hair even though it's shorter. After a trim my hair is always much more voluminous and easier to comb.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 25, 2014)

Checking in ...

I kinda need some guidance ... heaven I need a hug. 

I've been PSing for a long minute now.  I do the deep moisture method that I shared details about in previous posts.  Well, I don't know what happened, but I think I created some unnecessary tangles by being careless.  As a result, I had a lot of knots on the ends of my hair (I hadn't dusted in a while) and the knots took some other hair (I'm sure not all was shed hair) out during detangling.  

I am 4b/c, and I think the longer my hair got the more it was unwise for me to braid my hair up while wet/damp.  I still have retained some of the length from before and I am thinking that I have created a bit of a setback.

Can anyone offer ideas on how I can wear my hair/a regimen that will allow me to take care of my hair without me having to be in my hair often?

I really like to PS and, I wonder if it would be best for me to d/c once a week (not allowing me to PS in certain ways) or something to regain the steps that I have lost.

OAN, I did a light dust today ...

Thanks in advance for helping me ladies!!!


----------



## Lelebug88 (Oct 26, 2014)

NaturalfienD said:


> Checking in ...  I kinda need some guidance ... heaven I need a hug.   I've been PSing for a long minute now.  I do the deep moisture method that I shared details about in previous posts.  Well, I don't know what happened, but I think I created some unnecessary tangles by being careless.  As a result, I had a lot of knots on the ends of my hair (I hadn't dusted in a while) and the knots took some other hair (I'm sure not all was shed hair) out during detangling.  I am 4b/c, and I think the longer my hair got the more it was unwise for me to braid my hair up while wet/damp.  I still have retained some of the length from before and I am thinking that I have created a bit of a setback.  Can anyone offer ideas on how I can wear my hair/a regimen that will allow me to take care of my hair without me having to be in my hair often?  I really like to PS and, I wonder if it would be best for me to d/c once a week (not allowing me to PS in certain ways) or something to regain the steps that I have lost.  OAN, I did a light dust today ...  Thanks in advance for helping me ladies!!!



How long is your hair?


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 26, 2014)

Lelebug88 said:


> How long is your hair?



Right at BSL, maybe scraping now because of this ...


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 26, 2014)

Alright. Length check. If all goes according to plan, I should be WL by early spring of next year. My hair at the nape is almost 15 inches. From nape to tailbone it's 23.5 inches... So in terms of length I am solidly MBL!

I still need like 3 inches to be WL, but here's my length check after a blow out. 
My his sports bra will be my official LC outfit. 

I'm just mad because I feel like how longWL is will change as well lose weight lol. Forever chasing WL lol.


----------



## yoli184 (Oct 29, 2014)

Would like to join the 2015 WL challenge. My hair touches the top of my Brastrap. I should be WL by August 2015.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 29, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Alright. Length check. If all goes according to plan, I should be WL by early spring of next year. My hair at the nape is almost 15 inches. From nape to tailbone it's 23.5 inches... So in terms of length I am solidly MBL!
> 
> I still need like 3 inches to be WL, but here's my length check after a blow out.
> My his sports bra will be my official LC outfit.
> ...



You're definitely MBL ImanAdero! Yay!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 29, 2014)

yoli184 said:


> Would like to join the 2015 WL challenge. My hair touches the top of my Brastrap. I should be WL by August 2015.



Welcome @yoli184! Pretty hurr!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 29, 2014)

NaturalfienD said:


> Right at BSL, maybe scraping now because of this ...



Why don't you put it up and away in some twists? NaturalfienD


----------



## Lelebug88 (Oct 30, 2014)

NaturalfienD said:


> Right at BSL, maybe scraping now because of this ...



You could try buns or wigs


----------



## NaturalfienD (Nov 1, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Why don't you put it up and away in some twists? NaturalfienD





Lelebug88 said:


> You could try buns or wigs



I was kicking the idea around in my head of doing mini braids sometime in the winter, then I remembered how long the process can be and changed my mind.  Twisting my hair is a better alternative Froreal3 and will be much less time consuming than braiding.  

Another great suggestion ... Lelebug88. I remember a style that I used to do with buns (cinna bun) that I can get familiar with again.  I remember those being cute. I need to find some products that will help with my hair laying down.  PS (for me) has been a gift and a curse, I am kinda at a loss with what products my hair likes and dislikes/routines/etc. 

I am still bummed out about the amount of hair that I lost, I - like everyone else on this board, hate having a setback.  It's taken me so long to get to BSL and I am worried that I won't get to WL.  

I will get out of my feelings though ladies, and thanks again for the ideas.  

I will keep y'all posted on my progress ...


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 2, 2014)

Tomorrow I'm going to try out some of this APB Whipped Cleanser. It smells really good.  I will wash with it, then DC with a little SSI Riche Moisture Mask. I'm using some QB BRBC as a moisturizer/leave in. Then I'll twist and seal with some APB Hibiscus Pomade.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 2, 2014)

Hola ladies, I am getting braids next weekend. I have been deep conditioning and treating my hair. Before I braid it, I am doing a Dudley DRC, treatment and a deep conditioning treatment, blow dry then go get it braided... I am not getting tiny braids... medium do I can't keep what little hair I have.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok instead of regular braids, I am getting crochet braids this weekend. 

I know I am not going to be WAIST LENGTH by the end of next year, unless someone can pull the roots out with it. I am losing too much hair. 

But, I think I can make peace with myself and learn to style it, and make it the healthiest it can be as of now. I have invested in some drops to help with the excessive issues I have with shedding (please think clumped braid hair, that you see in the braid hair to braid with) that is how my hair is falling out. 

I like the Marley Crochet braids and figure I can work with that monthly. I hope the drops work. I also think I am going to look for a medical shampoo, and start taking a basic vitamin.. nothing too much or crazy. From what I was told, the disease messes with your absorption of vitamins


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 3, 2014)

@NaturalfienD

My apologies for not being there and more supportive. I understand how discouraging the journey is, trust me, I would tear up even coming to this website... I lost hope, I still don't think It is quite back, but I am acceptant of it. 
If you don't have a medical reason, then come one and lets just revamp and see what is going on, because there is hope. ( and if it is medical, then we still have some hope, it just might be harder)

Can you write down what you do to it weekly, the results. 
Styles, and how your hair acted afterwards, write it down, and the results.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 6, 2014)

NaturalfienD said:


> Checking in ...
> 
> I kinda need some guidance ... heaven I need a hug.
> 
> ...



I kind of go through the same thing every 6 months as my hair grows.
I use to do mini twists, now I stick to medium to large
Since I don't use heat, I do a few loose braids to stretch the hair
When it dries I tighten up the braids and let them dry a tad straighter
When hair is completely dry I put into medium twists with shea
Finger detangle mostly
I deep condition every other week with a quick light detangle and re braid
I have had to modify this routine as my hair grows, the longer it is the less my hair likes smaller twists (braids are okay though)
OHHHh another thing I had to do differently,very important and helped with my ends; if I am going to DC while in a PS, I take the ends of the hair out first. Then after it is semi air dried, I proceed with the light detangle, moisturize, re braid.

Hope it doesn't sound too confusing
Hope this helps.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been shedding excessively since August. I'm surprised I still have hair on my head.. Anyway, I found a homemade Garlic Treatment on YT the other night and decided to try it out. For me it worked better than black tea and fenugreek the only thing is the smell is very overpowering, DH kicked me out of the bed last night but it's cool because it gave me the results I was looking for. So I guess I will be sleeping in the Guest room until the end of the year, for now this will be a weekly treatment


----------



## keranikki (Nov 6, 2014)

Firstborn2 said:


> I've been shedding excessively since August. I'm surprised I still have hair on my head.. Anyway, I found a homemade Garlic Treatment on YT the other night and decided to try it out. For me it worked better than black tea and fenugreek the only thing is the smell is very overpowering, DH kicked me out of the bed last night but it's cool because it gave me the results I was looking for. So I guess I will be sleeping in the Guest room until the end of the year, for now this will be a weekly treatment



Is it possible to add an essential oil to lessen the smell?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 6, 2014)

keranikki, I will try that next week everything else I tried didn't work, thanks for the tip.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm in! 

Ultimate Goal: Tail bone

Regimen: Weekly DC, Cowash, Honey Treatment

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: about 4???

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Relaxed

Tips/Tricks: Keep ends moisturized and protected

Issues or difficulties you're having:RETENTION!!!!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Nov 7, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> @NaturalfienD
> 
> My apologies for not being there and more supportive. I understand how discouraging the journey is, trust me, I would tear up even coming to this website... I lost hope, I still don't think It is quite back, but I am acceptant of it.
> If you don't have a medical reason, then come one and lets just revamp and see what is going on, because there is hope. ( and if it is medical, then we still have some hope, it just might be harder)
> ...



JJamiah,

Thank you for the big hug!!  No need to apologize- you're right on time, I appreciate your feedback and ideas.  

I like the idea of keeping a journal, because I am doing my hair weekly now.  I have been using As I Am Cleansing Conditioner and noticing that my hair is not as tangled as it was when I did a 50/50 shampoo and conditioner wash.  I have not had nearly as much breakage since starting this.  I have been d/cing prior to the co-cleanse, I am almost following Naptural 85s wash routine to a t (ACV, deep conditioning, wash, oil to detangle, and end with AVJ rinse.)  I really hope that it helps with the tangles, and that I will get the progress that I am hoping to get, growth wise.  


Thanks a bunch for your help girlfriend!!!!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Nov 7, 2014)

bronxsoloist said:


> I kind of go through the same thing every 6 months as my hair grows.
> I use to do mini twists, now I stick to medium to large
> Since I don't use heat, I do a few loose braids to stretch the hair
> When it dries I tighten up the braids and let them dry a tad straighter
> ...



*This was not confusing at all, I especially like the idea of braiding the hair to stretch and once the hair has stretched some, rebraiding (or twisting) to further stretch the hair.  I think that is a great idea!  I can see how that is helpful with reducing tangles.  My hair twists on itself something fierce and the fairy knots take more hair (unnecessarily) with it.  Lawd!  



Firstborn2 said:


> I've been shedding excessively since August. I'm surprised I still have hair on my head.. Anyway, I found a homemade Garlic Treatment on YT the other night and decided to try it out. For me it worked better than black tea and fenugreek the only thing is the smell is very overpowering, DH kicked me out of the bed last night but it's cool because it gave me the results I was looking for. So I guess I will be sleeping in the Guest room until the end of the year, for now this will be a weekly treatment



*Share that link girl, I don't mind getting sleeping in a different room ...


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 7, 2014)

Welcome sunnieb! Can we get a starting pic or something? We're lacking in pics around these parts so we need some fresh blood... I mean new inspiration to check out.  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 7, 2014)

I really hope these iron fortified multis help.  Hair hasn't grown in a year!  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Adiatasha (Nov 7, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I really hope these iron fortified multis help.  Hair hasn't grown in a year!    Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



A year? 
What do you think the culprit could be?


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 7, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Welcome sunnieb! Can we get a starting pic or something? We're lacking in pics around these parts so we need some fresh blood... I mean new inspiration to check out.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Absolutely!  I have to find my length check shirt and I'll post my starting pic.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 7, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> A year?
> What do you think the culprit could be?



Girl.  I don't even know.  The beginning half of the year I was working out,  eating well,  and drinking more water too.  I moved this summer,  so fell off a lot on that stuff.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 7, 2014)

Found my shirt!  I was hesitant to join since I'm not even MBL, but what the heck - I'm here! 

Starting pic taken today:



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 7, 2014)

Girl please! You are right along with all the rest of us!  Your hair looks great.  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 7, 2014)

NaturalfienD, here you go! This worked so well for me, I can't wait until my next treatment. After the first day the smell disappears but the first day

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWdQfVVERuc


----------



## iLurk (Nov 8, 2014)

i'm really tempted to join but fear i might be jumping too far ahead of myself and end up being disappointed. Last year I thought I'd be bsl scraping mbl length when this time of year rolled around.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2014)

iLurk said:


> i'm really tempted to join but fear i might be jumping too far ahead of myself and end up being disappointed. Last year I thought I'd be bsl scraping mbl length when this time of year rolled around.



iLurk you sound like me! I joined the WL 2014 at the end of last year...am I WL? No, but that's ok. That's why it is a "challenge."


----------



## PaigeJessica (Nov 9, 2014)

I'd like to join! It's been a while since I posted here. I've been taking terrible care of my hair for months now and need to stop. Being a part of this community helps me keep my hair healthy. I think I have 4 or 5 inches to go to waist length, this is a picture I took a few days ago. The first thing I need to do is restock on all my staples and start deep conditioning again.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Nov 9, 2014)

Got a trim. Feeling discouraged about waist length this year


----------



## CheChe1881 (Nov 9, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Ultimate Goal: Tail bone
> 
> ...



What is a honey treatment?


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm in! I am currently a little below BSL. I am short so I should make waist length next year.  I'm also in the MBL challenge. 

Goal Length - Waist Length in the longest section of my hair, I am natural so it will remain layered.  Length to waist length - 4-5 inches    

Regimen - Modified Curly Girl Method (shampoo once a month, cowash 1-2 times a week. I also use henna and indigo to dye my gray about once a quarter).

Challenges - Tangling and fairy knots


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 9, 2014)

PaigeJessica said:


> I'd like to join! It's been a while since I posted here. I've been taking terrible care of my hair for months now and need to stop. Being a part of this community helps me keep my hair healthy. I think I have 4 or 5 inches to go to waist length, this is a picture I took a few days ago. The first thing I need to do is restock on all my staples and start deep conditioning again.




Your hair looks a lot like my dd's. I would love to know more about your regimen. She is MBL but her fine strands tend to break off easily especially in the crown.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 9, 2014)

CheChe1881 said:


> What is a honey treatment?



CheChe1881 - It's where you put honey only on wet hair and let it sit for 30 minutes to an hour, then rinse.

Check out this thread: Honey Treatments


----------



## iLurk (Nov 9, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> iLurk you sound like me! I joined the WL 2014 at the end of last year...am I WL? No, but that's ok. That's why it is a "challenge."



Well I was pretty delusional about my actual hair length last year too I thought i was apl when i was really a jacked up shoulder length.    i might have more of an advantage now since majority of my hair now falls a little below apl


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 10, 2014)

iLurk said:


> Well I was pretty delusional about my actual hair length last year too I thought i was apl when i was really a jacked up shoulder length.    i might have more of an advantage now since majority of my hair now falls a little below apl



Lol I feel ya. My problem is that my hair is the same exact length in the back since last year.  My siggy is a year old. I have been Bsl forever!   I should have made MBL a while ago as it is only two inches away.  Smh. Bright side is the front has grown significantly.  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 10, 2014)

Yesterday, I washed my hair (which has become a dreaded chore) and gave myself a DRC treatment, used my manoi oil treatment, and Aphogee Leave in conditioner.. Blow Dried my hair (half the excess amount came out) and applied my Alter Ego Nequal drops. I have read people with medical conditions using this with good results. So, I am giving it a try.. I went and got my hair braided up into a cornrow Mowhawk.

Ladies.. I guess losing my hair wasn't enough, I am now about to lose my mind by taking 5 classes this coming spring semester.  I am hoping to finish in 5 semesters tops.  so I can get back to being me.

I am going to straighten my hair next month, towards the middle or end and get a trim.. So I will be posting my starting point for next year and hope.. HOPE, to have progress.  

As a graduation gift to myself, I bought a new steamer  hehehehe


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 10, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Lol I feel ya. My problem is that my hair is the same exact length in the back since last year.  My siggy is a year old. I have been Bsl forever!   I should have made MBL a while ago as it is only two inches away.  Smh. Bright side is the front has grown significantly.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



That's good though! So when the bottom layers start growing again, you won't have to cut to even it out. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 17, 2014)

Ladies, we are growing our hair... how many of us are enjoying the process?

In about 3 weeks I am taking down my hair, straightening it and then getting a trim. I am going to start wearing my hair out every other month while wearing protective styles in between. To get to enjoy it more. Not that I am not enjoying all the funky styles.

Seems that when not having hair, or controlling my situation became an issue, I realized, I had to ask myself that question. Am I enjoying my hair? Not as much as I should... Not as much as I could... so I am going to put more effort into enjoying this ride, while I still have hair to enjoy  

So smile ladies and let's not just grow hair, let us enjoy the process of growing out our hair  

I want to start posting our good hair days and the bad ones too..  
Holidays are coming beautiful ladies...


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 17, 2014)

JJamiah I agree!


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 17, 2014)

JJamiah, love your post!


My hair today:

I did an all-day Shea/green tea prepoo this weekend, then cowashed with As I Am, then DC'd overnight, and ACV rinsed Sunday morning. After that, I did a heavy duty spritz of my remaining green tea, massaged my scalp with sunflower/peppermint/tea tree/coffee oil, lightly sealed with whipped shea, and baggied for 24 hours straight. All I did was put it in a twisty bun today, but it feels nice and moisturized.  





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 17, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I'm in! I am currently a little below BSL. I am short so I should make waist length next year.  I'm also in the MBL challenge.
> 
> Goal Length - Waist Length in the longest section of my hair, I am natural so it will remain layered.  Length to waist length - 4-5 inches
> 
> ...



Your hair is GORGEOUS!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 17, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> @JJamiah, love your post!
> 
> 
> My hair today:
> ...


 
Duchess007  thank you so much.
Love that bun,  can't wait to be able to make one that looks presentable  lol.. 
I am loving that scalp stimulating massage you gave yourself


----------



## yoli184 (Nov 17, 2014)

CheChe1881 said:


> Got a trim. Feeling discouraged about waist length this year




What are u talking about...  you are right around the corner from WL...


----------



## yoli184 (Nov 17, 2014)

yoli184 said:


> What are u talking about...  you are right around the corner from WL...


----------



## missyrayne19 (Nov 17, 2014)

I wish I could join this but there's no way my hair will be WL by the end of 2015, not with my growth rate  I'll just continue lurking from the sidelines and cheering you ladies on!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 17, 2014)

PaigeJessica said:


> I'd like to join! It's been a while since I posted here. I've been taking terrible care of my hair for months now and need to stop. Being a part of this community helps me keep my hair healthy. I think I have 4 or 5 inches to go to waist length, this is a picture I took a few days ago. The first thing I need to do is restock on all my staples and start deep conditioning again.





Joigirl said:


> I'm in! I am currently a little below BSL. I am short so I should make waist length next year.  I'm also in the MBL challenge.
> 
> Goal Length - Waist Length in the longest section of my hair, I am natural so it will remain layered.  Length to waist length - 4-5 inches
> 
> ...



Welcome ladies! 



CheChe1881 said:


> Got a trim. Feeling discouraged about waist length this year



Your hair is gorgeous! You can do it!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm nowhere near WL but I'm still in the game praying next year I will be there or close to it :crossfingers:


----------



## regina07 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ladies, I'm joining this group.  I'm cutting my hair back to MBL from WHIP.  I can't understand why my crown and nape hairs don't grow but instead cause breakage from the hair around them.  Last night I took off 4" and will probably do another 4"  this weekend.  If I end up BSL, so be it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2014)

regina07 said:


> Ladies, I'm joining this group.  I'm cutting my hair back to MBL from WHIP.  I can't understand why my crown and nape hairs don't grow but instead cause breakage from the hair around them.  Last night I took off 4" and will probably do another 4"  this weekend.  If I end up BSL, so be it.



Welcome! regina07 You grew once,  you can grow it again! I would probably cut only to MBL though.  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## ezina (Nov 18, 2014)

I formally measured the distance I have between my current length (BSL) and waist length and it's 6 inches. Waist length in 2015 will be cutting it very close (I'm more confident that I'll make it around mid-2016). What a long journey I've been on, and the end is still far ahead.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi everyone!! It's been awhile. I've been super busy with home schooling, relatives, work, and this July we moved so...I'm kinda happy this year is ending. Whew....

I've had changes with my hair.... ummm ladies...I cut my hair!!! 

Not all lol. But something new...I cut some bangs . I had bangs when I was relaxed all my life, and I am so glad to have them back. That hair falling in my eyes, in my mouth, when I would do my twist outs and wash n gos...getting stuck on my lip gloss, was not cute.... 

I have been wearing my hair out a lot this year. I will safely call myself mid back length. Which is fine because I know I haven't been protective styling like I should, so its cool. I still saw some growth. 

Do to my job and time....my products switched up. My staples are:
 Shea moisture coconut and hibiscus shampoo and conditioner. 
 Shea moisture jamacian black castor oil deep conditoner, 
 Shea moisture jamacian black castor oil direct leave in...which I mix with more castor oil...(don't judge me, I likes my castor oil). 
 If I need a heavy sealant like for colder times than I use my Shea butter mix. 

December I'm doing my end of the year length check. 

I've had lots of people compliment me on my hair. Minus one lady who insists I "tame" my hair...I side eye her and her teeny weeny broken off believe I can ponytails. I've had odd looks and questions from a few people...what's so funny are the looks and ignorant comments come from the 2 white ladies that are suffering hair loss...you see strands of limp lustlessness all over the counters...I blow their comments off my shoulders like I blow them hairs.

Other than a few negative boo boos, I've been wearing my hair out and loving it, but next year I'm determined to reach my waist!! I bought a bottle of hair, skin, and nail vitamins. Mostly because my nails have been breaking, but I will track if I notice any difference in my hair.

I have more pics to come, but I'm recovering my hair drive. I'm on my phone so excuse my mistakes please .


----------



## curlcomplexity (Nov 21, 2014)

Ultimate Goal: *HL stretched*
Regimen: *Protective styling, low/ no heat, DC weekly/biweekly*
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *5** inches (17'' will get me to WSL)*
Natural/Relaxed/Other: *Natural,* *4a/b*
Issues or difficulties you're having: *dry hair, lack of PS variety*


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 21, 2014)

Tomorrow will be a CoWash and trying to get a deep conditioning in.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 21, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Tomorrow will be a CoWash and trying to get a deep conditioning in.



Same here, I can't wait to wash my hair. I've been neglecting it due to travel for work, I plan to take my time this weekend when I wash and DC.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Nov 22, 2014)

yoli184 said:


> What are u talking about...  you are right around the corner from WL...



Lol I am a good 2 inches away. Not sure if I could make that by December 31st/January 1st


----------



## CheChe1881 (Nov 22, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Welcome ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous! You can do it!



Thank you


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 26, 2014)

Hair done. Definitely keep staying the yhe 5 inches until WL range... I just have a long torso... But if by the end of next year it doesn't happen... It just ain't happening lol. 

And the more defined my waist gets AKA the more weight I lose... The farther WL will get ::tears::  oh well, rather be smaller than have super long hair lol. 

Benefit though: my stylist is pretty tall anyway... But to event hemline I had to stand up lol. I said, my hair must be getting long lol. 

Anywho, Here's my last length check for 2014.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm gonna do a blow dry and flat iron for this year's final lc. I'm pretty sure I still have about 5 inches to go till WL. I hope to grow/retain at least 3 inches this year which will have me scraping WL. *crossing fingers*


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 28, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> @JJamiah, love your post!
> 
> 
> My hair today:
> ...


 
Hello, I'm interested in your regimine. So you spray your green tea mix on your hair and then apply straight Shea Butter or some type of Shea Butter mix?


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 30, 2014)

Overdue update...

I had a trim/ borderline cut in September and I'm currently at BSB (pic in siggy). I'm just hoping to make MBL in 2015. WL may have to come in 2016. I'm weaving it indefinitely.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 30, 2014)

DeeeePeeeee


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Question of the week:* What have you all bought for Blk Friday? You know pj wants to know.


----------



## havilland (Nov 30, 2014)

i added aloe vera gel to my regimen....i need to step up my end game.  i seriously see how these ends need special care if they are going to make it so waist length.  they are healthy but fragile.

i am going to blow out my hair and take a length check before year end,,,,then that's it for heat and no more trims until June 2015.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 30, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> *Question of the week:* What have you all bought for Blk Friday? You know pj wants to know.


 
The only thing that I bought was some clay and flaxseed gel. I think I'll what until it's closer to Christmas time to really splurge.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 30, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the week: What have you all bought for Blk Friday? You know pj wants to know.



I once again succumbed to my product addiction. I bought nearly all the products I need for the next 12-18 months for me and my DD. I'll include an abbreviated list below, excluding body products. Now I just need some UFD or Hello Curly gel. LOL!

CJ Curl Rehab (3)
Elucence Moisture Balance Conditioner (liter)
MHC Type 4 Hair Creme
DB Daily Leave in (5)
Obia DC
Bee Mine DC
Donna Marie Buttercreme (2)
Donna Marie Curl Creme (2)
Sarenzo Clay Wash
BRB Okra Curling Creme
BRB Flaxseed Gel
BRB Pumpkin Whip
BRB Cherry Leave In
APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC
SD Vanilla Silk DC (2) likely gifted to my Mom
SD Avocado Pudding DC
Naturalee Jojoba & Olive Creme
Naturalee Mango Vanilla
SDot Beauty Smoothie
DB Plum Twisting Creme (2)
DB Avocado Twisting Creme (2)
CR Holiday DC
Shescentit Blueberry Cowash
Soultanicals Mango Dip
SN Absolute Moisture
DB Shea Moisturizing Creme
Couple is bonnets and 3 Loc Socs
Sarenzo Avocado Heavy Cream


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Don't feel too bad Joigirl 

APB

1 4oz. Annabelle's Herbal Blends Conditioner in Olive Oats blend
1 4oz. Ayurvedic Mud Mask in Cran Peach Vanilla
1 4oz. Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner in Lemon Pound Cake scent
1 Broccoli Hair Creme
1 4oz. Broccoli and Avocado Smoothing Conditioner
x3 Annabelle's Hair and Body Butta (coconut creme, pumpkin pie, coconut lime verbena)
x2 Infused Oils (Olive Oats in coconut cream, Hibiscus Fenugreek in Bday cake)
x3 Hair Creams (Ayurvedic in Pumpkin Spice & regular in Coconut Cream and Bday cake)
1 Annabelle's Leave in Conditioner in Coconut Lime Verbena

BEKURA
1 Apple Sorghum
1 Fatty Coconut Cleansing Froth
1 Honey Latte Detangling Milk
1 Palm Tapioca
1 YAM

Blue Roze Beauty
1 Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Hair Mask
1 Pumpkin Puree
1 Blueberry Cream
1 Chai Hair Tea
1 Coconut Hair Milk
1 Toasted Marshmallows
1 Okra curl cream

Hairveda:
1 - WHIPPED CREME HAIR MOISTURIZER
2 - pH BALANCING RINSE
2 - SITRINILLAH DEEP CONDITIONER
1 - DELUXE CREAMY HAIR CLEANSING RINSE

Hattache
1 Hairveda Almond Glaze - Size 6oz
1 Lip Elixir - Vanilla Bourbon Lip Elixir
1 Mud Puddle Cosmetics - Hair Wash - Size 8oz
1 Hairveda Heavy Whip Creamy Hair Cleansing Rinse - Size 16oz
1 My Honey Child Buttery Soy Hair Creme - Size 8oz
1 Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment - Size 8oz - Island Fantasy
1 Darcy's Botanicals -Deep Conditioning Mask - Size 8oz

Jakeala
1 Coconut Juice in Clean Cotton
1 8oz. Tutti Honey Rhassoul Mask in Peach Bellini
1 8oz. Amla Shea Hemp Castor Parfait in Banana Pudding
1 Hibiscus Flaxseed Marshmallow Cowash in Raspberry Vanilla


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ultimate Goal: Waist Length

Regimen: curly- wash/protein/dc once a month and cowash when necessary. Straight- wash/protein/dc

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 6 (?)

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural 

Tips/Tricks: don't have any

Issues or difficulties you're having: keeping my hair out of a fro and being gentle while detangling


----------



## Bun Mistress (Nov 30, 2014)

Im in for this challenge. After I cut my hair two years ago I didn't think I would grow my hair by out to WL or HL.  But I've changed my mind. I just made bsl this month. My goal is back to HL.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 30, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Don't feel too bad Joigirl   APB  1 4oz. Annabelle's Herbal Blends Conditioner in Olive Oats blend 1 4oz. Ayurvedic Mud Mask in Cran Peach Vanilla 1 4oz. Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner in Lemon Pound Cake scent 1 Broccoli Hair Creme 1 4oz. Broccoli and Avocado Smoothing Conditioner x3 Annabelle's Hair and Body Butta (coconut creme, pumpkin pie, coconut lime verbena) x2 Infused Oils (Olive Oats in coconut cream, Hibiscus Fenugreek in Bday cake) x3 Hair Creams (Ayurvedic in Pumpkin Spice & regular in Coconut Cream and Bday cake) 1 Annabelle's Leave in Conditioner in Coconut Lime Verbena  BEKURA 1 Apple Sorghum 1 Fatty Coconut Cleansing Froth 1 Honey Latte Detangling Milk 1 Palm Tapioca 1 YAM  Blue Roze Beauty 1 Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Hair Mask 1 Pumpkin Puree 1 Blueberry Cream 1 Chai Hair Tea 1 Coconut Hair Milk 1 Toasted Marshmallows 1 Okra curl cream  Hairveda: 1 - WHIPPED CREME HAIR MOISTURIZER 2 - pH BALANCING RINSE 2 - SITRINILLAH DEEP CONDITIONER 1 - DELUXE CREAMY HAIR CLEANSING RINSE  Hattache 1 Hairveda Almond Glaze - Size 6oz 1 Lip Elixir - Vanilla Bourbon Lip Elixir 1 Mud Puddle Cosmetics - Hair Wash - Size 8oz 1 Hairveda Heavy Whip Creamy Hair Cleansing Rinse - Size 16oz 1 My Honey Child Buttery Soy Hair Creme - Size 8oz 1 Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment - Size 8oz - Island Fantasy 1 Darcy's Botanicals -Deep Conditioning Mask - Size 8oz  Jakeala 1 Coconut Juice in Clean Cotton 1 8oz. Tutti Honey Rhassoul Mask in Peach Bellini 1 8oz. Amla Shea Hemp Castor Parfait in Banana Pudding 1 Hibiscus Flaxseed Marshmallow Cowash in Raspberry Vanilla



Now that is a list! I added Jakaela tonight after reading that thread. I wanted the MHC Soy Butter too. But I guess I have to say no at some point:-(


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Dec 1, 2014)

I've been added to the challenge ages ago and have never posted any pics or made a single post. I'm sorry!!! I needed something to take my mind off of current stress so I decided to finally become a contributing member!    My hair is 4b/4a. This time last year was a couple inches past bsl (not measured using this bra bc the strap sits low) and I've given myself two trims since.  Please excuse any background busyness, I am not at my house.   My hair is currently in old smallish twists. I just unraveled one at the bottom to check my length. I was pleasantly surprised.   Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 1, 2014)

^ It looks like you've made it, congrats.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> *Question of the week:* What have you all bought for Blk Friday? You know pj wants to know.


 

I bought a can of Holding Spray - Miracle 7 (I believe that is the name)
10 bottle of Ion Hair color 
A tangle Tamer
Shea Moisture Body Wash
Shea Moisture Detangler

And THAT IS IT... Whew New...
Yes I kept it short and sweet. I don't want to increase my stash anymore than it is.. 

Miss Jessie Sale was whack so I didn't purchase anything from her..


----------



## jprayze (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm going to pick up a couple of bottles of Hairfinity today since its 20% off.  I'm still in my first month but I think it's working


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 1, 2014)

I purchased from 3 vendors I haven't tried before... Annabelle's, Mission:Condition and Shescentit.  I had a cart for Bekura but didn't pull the trigger. I stocked on conditioners, moisturizers and leave-ins. This winter will not defeat me.

APB
Hair Creme x2
Hair Pudding
Ice Carrot Cake Leave in
White Chocolate Mousse DC

Shescentit
Blueberry Co wash
Coco Cream Leave in
Moisture Mist
Curl Moist
Cranberry Cream Cocktail x2

Mission:Condition
A lot 

I'm currently sitting under my hooded dryer and DC 'in with SD Shea What Deux.


----------



## havilland (Dec 4, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the week: What have you all bought for Blk Friday? You know pj wants to know.



I bought 50-11 bottles of every Hairveda  conditioner I use.  Strinillah, Moisture 24/7, MoisturePro

Sweet almond, jojoba, avocado oils online at Vitacost, com

Two half wigs

Trader Joes Nourish Spa conditioner and Tea Tree Tingle conditioners.  (Tried them. Loves them. Going back for more!)


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 4, 2014)

havilland said:


> I bought 50-11 bottles of every Hairveda  conditioner I use.  Strinillah, Moisture 24/7, MoisturePro
> 
> Sweet almond, jojoba, avocado oils online at Vitacost, com
> 
> ...




havilland...you aint playin! I bought two Sitrinillahs. I want to revisit them. Haven't used it in over a year. Love TJ TTT also.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 4, 2014)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Ultimate Goal: Waist Length
> 
> Regimen: curly- wash/protein/dc once a month and cowash when necessary. Straight- wash/protein/dc
> 
> ...



Welcome @LuvlyRain3



Bun Mistress said:


> Im in for this challenge. After I cut my hair two years ago I didn't think I would grow my hair by out to WL or HL.  But I've changed my mind. I just made bsl this month. My goal is back to HL.



@Bun Mistress Welcome to the challenge! Congrats on making BSL! I'm sure you'll get back to HL in no time! Most of us are still waiting on our first times.



MsKinkycurl said:


> I've been added to the challenge ages ago and have never posted any pics or made a single post. I'm sorry!!! I needed something to take my mind off of current stress so I decided to finally become a contributing member!
> 
> My hair is 4b/4a. This time last year was a couple inches past bsl (not measured using this bra bc the strap sits low) and I've given myself two trims since.  Please excuse any background busyness, I am not at my house.
> 
> My hair is currently in old smallish twists. I just unraveled one at the bottom to check my length. I was pleasantly surprised.  View attachment 286137  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



@MsKinkycurl Yay! You've made WL! Congrats!!!:creatures:bouncegre


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm on cruise control until dec 20 that's when I'll take down my mini braids do a length check and back to braids I go for all of 2015. I feel like I finally found a reggy my hair likes and I'm hoping it will get my to my goal in 2015.


----------



## Godyssey (Dec 6, 2014)

I know that I am super late, but I'm in.  I saw this when it first began ( I thought that I signed up) but perhaps at the time, thought that it was out of my reach.  

Now, I believe that it's possible for me to make WL by the end of 2015. Hopefully, there will be no set backs.  The longest my hair has ever been is mid back, never WL.  I will probably be able to post pics from my starting point in a couple weeks.

ETA: I suppose I was right.  This challenge ends Jan 1st, 2015, right?  I won't make it until fall 2015, almost 2016.  Is there a new challenge for 2015?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Godyssey This challenge ends December 31 2015. You should join this one.


----------



## Godyssey (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh, okay Froreal3. I was confused.  Thanks!


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Dec 6, 2014)

Firstborn2 Froreal3

Thank you! I still don't feel like I've made it though. It's hard to see the difference when it is just stretched. Plus my hair is layered with a v hemline. I usually don't feel comfortable claiming a length until I'm well past it, and even then I still don't feel like the other "real" apl/bsl/ wsl ladies. I think I have hairorexia.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 6, 2014)

MsKinkycurl Girl, everybody around here knows I am claiming when the first two hairs make it. :reddancer: To any haters, I'mma be like "Yeah, and you got a problem?" *blink*


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 6, 2014)

MsKinkycurl, Don't feel that way because you are definitely there. Honey, claim it and celebrate it, I know I would. Once again congratz on making WL


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 6, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> MsKinkycurl Girl, everybody around here knows I am claiming when the first two hairs make it. :reddancer: *To any haters, I'mma be like "Yeah, and you got a problem?"* *blink*



You are a mess but I love it


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Dec 6, 2014)

Here is my end of the year flat iron and length check.

For next year....

I will start taking the hair, skin, and nails vitamins on the 15th of this month. I'm also doing a water challenge since I don't drink enough. Next year is just protective styling. On January 1st I will do a trim, after that I will not be trimming till the end of 2015. I will do search and destroy though.


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Dec 7, 2014)

Froreal3 Firstborn2 
Thanks ladies!!! 

I think I'm going to adopt this two hair rule!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 7, 2014)

angelhairtype4 Your hair looks amazing as usual! You're just a couple inches away! I predict Spring 2015.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you! Froreal3 
As much as I wanted to get to waist length this year, I was just playing in my hair and enjoying it too much. 

I think you're right. Maybe spring or summer. We will see. My natural anniversary is July 6th. I will be 5 years natural, so I hope so.
Rigth now I'm just taking this month to cure myself of hand in hair syndrome.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey ladies!  I'm trying to get used to wigging...my friend cornrowed my hair underneath for a braid out.  Trying to decide if I will wear the wig today and keep the braids in until tomorrow.


----------



## havilland (Dec 8, 2014)

Here is my length check after a dusting today.  I don't plan on trimming anymore Until June 2015. 

I am gonna have to fight to get to waist length this time next year.


----------



## havilland (Dec 9, 2014)

I swear my hair is thinner now as a natural than when I was transitioning.  It's kinda annoying to me.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 9, 2014)

I took my braids out and here's my braid out.


----------



## iLurk (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok I think i'm officially in I analyzed my torso and  for me bsl and mbl are pretty much in the same area and wl is a short distance from there so its possible for me to get there by at least the end of next year 

*Ultimate Goal:* waistlength (although i will probably continue growing to see how long i can get from there)
*Regimen:* Normal regimen: pre poo with coconut oil overnight before wash day, shampoo and dc once a week, moisturize and seal every other day. trim every 8 weeks, heavy protein every 6. 

*Wig regime: *pre poo overnight, wash every 1 or 2 weeks depending on mood, moisturize and seal every other day

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:* 6-7
*Natural/Relaxed/Other:* relaxed
*Tips/Tricks: *i wish i could offer advice but i don't have any
Issues or difficulties you're having: Seem like i'm stuck at apl at the moment.


----------



## Curlywurly10 (Dec 11, 2014)

I would like to join if possible! 

Ultimate Goal: Full WL... I think. I'll see how I feel when I get there!

Regimen: pretty simple, mainly wash n go, co wash every 4-7 days, shampoo once every two weeks, I try to deep condition once a week...unfortunately sometimes it's less! M&S every night. Henna gloss once every 4-6 weeks. Protective style with buns.

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: only a couple for my longest layer but probably about 6 inches to be close to full WL

Natural/Relaxed/Other: natural 

Tips/Tricks: henna has really strengthened my fine strands.

Issues or difficulties you're having: I've been pretty lazy recently! Determined to step it up for 2015


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Welcome Curlywurly10! Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Curlywurly10 (Dec 11, 2014)

angelhairtype4 said:


> Welcome Curlywurly10! Your hair is beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 11, 2014)

Curlywurly10 said:


> I would like to join if possible!
> 
> Ultimate Goal: Full WL... I think. I'll see how I feel when I get there!
> 
> ...



 Curlywurly10! Hair looks good! Keep it up.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey ladies. So far the wig regimen is going strong. I will be keeping my hair in Celies instead of twists to see if that preserves my ends better.

*Question of the Week: What was the best bandwagon you've jumped on and why?*


----------



## Guinan (Dec 13, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hey ladies. So far the wig regimen is going strong. I will be keeping my hair in Celies instead of twists to see if that preserves my ends better.
> 
> Question of the Week: What was the best bandwagon you've jumped on and why?



The best band wagon for me has been the MHM & getting a Tek brush. The MHM has helped me understand porosity, density, textures and curl patterns.

As for the tek brush, i just started using it (like 5mins ago), but so far i really like it. Def better than the Denman brush.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 13, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hey ladies. So far the wig regimen is going strong. I will be keeping my hair in Celies instead of twists to see if that preserves my ends better.  Question of the Week: What was the best bandwagon you've jumped on and why?



I'm hoping this Ayurvedic bandwagon pays off. I'm waiting on my shipment to arrive.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 13, 2014)

To answer the question: I definitely think sulfur oil has helped me. The TEK brush is another pelohello. It goes through my hair very smoothly.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 13, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> .  Question of the Week: What was the best bandwagon you've jumped on and why?



Protective styling. Prior to doing it I could never get past shoulder length.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 14, 2014)

Checking in ...

Below is the picture that I used when joining the challenge.  I went back to my original post 52 and the follow up 128 to find out what month this picture was taken but I couldn't find it.  Let's say it was from December 2013/January 2014 ...

Back:  

Side:  

Updated photos below, taken late-November:

Back:  



Side:  

**Sorry for the poor side picture**

Looks to me like I retained 1 to 1.5 inches at the most in the back, the front/side did better, it's a little past APL.  Mandatory positive, my hair looks fuller, it's healthy and I've made BSL.  

I was hoping to be MBL by this time but after the set back in October, it was not happening.  After reading my post #128, I know where I dropped the ball.  

I was not consistent with spritzing my hair daily/washing weekly (wetting my hair & scalp often), I was not consistent with applying sulfur mix/an oil to my scalp and I only deep conditioned when I took my PS out (once every 6 to 8 weeks).  No wonder my hair came out and knotted up like crazy ... the inside of my hair (shaft?) was dry as hell and the friction made my hair SSK. 

For 2015:

Ultimate Goal: Still WL

Regimen: Still PSing but without extensions.  I will wash my hair twice a week and d/c after each cleansing.  Hard protein tx every six weeks, scalp massage 5 - 7 days/week, apply a leave-in daily and add oil to my strands to keep SSKs at bay/to my scalp to keep it healthy.

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: About six.

Issues or difficulties you're having: Retention.  

Sorry for the long post, but y'all know how I do.

Hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 14, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> *Question of the Week: What was the best bandwagon you've jumped on and why?*



Cosigning with protective styling ... it really has been the way to go for me.  It has been the main thing to get me past certain benchmarks, and I know it will get me to waist length.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 14, 2014)

I forgot I joined this challenge. I might have to drop out. I did a pull test and my longest layer is only about 1 inch past APL  I had to trim away so much damage this year.


----------



## havilland (Dec 14, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hey ladies. So far the wig regimen is going strong. I will be keeping my hair in Celies instead of twists to see if that preserves my ends better.  Question of the Week: What was the best bandwagon you've jumped on and why?



My bandwagons and the responsible party.  

Protective styling/weaves/wigs (Reneice)

Co washing (self imposed)

Dusting not cutting (LHFC ladies)

Weekly and twice weekly deep conditioning   (Kathy Howze)


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 14, 2014)

Froreal3

Wigging for sure. Not having to really worry about my hair for weeks at a time makes my heart happy lol.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 14, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I forgot I joined this challenge. I might have to drop out. I did a pull test and my longest layer is only about 1 inch past APL  I had to trim away so much damage this year.



You might get there before some of us in here, so we'd love to have you stay! PlainJane


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 14, 2014)

NaturalfienD Thanks for the update! I see growth. You and I are about the same length in the back. We're length buddies.


----------



## Napp (Dec 14, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I forgot I joined this challenge. I might have to drop out. I did a pull test and my longest layer is only about 1 inch past APL  I had to trim away so much damage this year.


 I am the same length and I think I might make it. How many inches away is WL from apl on your PlainJane


----------



## irisak (Dec 14, 2014)

I just touched up so I thought I would post my end of year length check. I think I might be mob! Wsl here I come!

Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## irisak (Dec 14, 2014)

It helps when you add the pics lol. 











Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## iVR (Dec 14, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I forgot I joined this challenge. I might have to drop out. I did a pull test and my longest layer is only about 1 inch past APL  I had to trim away so much damage this year.



Don't leave me!!! I just hit SL.  We can bring up the back together.  Granted  I have to admit I may start just maintaining MBL because even though I'm short (5'0) that's a lot of hair.  
So here's my update: I went from flopping curly mohawk to ponytail.  I've been sticking to the YHYC organic products and my tender headed has pretty much disappeared.  I'm also going get my hair streaked with copper this Friday and getting my fro reshaped.


----------



## havilland (Dec 14, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I forgot I joined this challenge. I might have to drop out. I did a pull test and my longest layer is only about 1 inch past APL  I had to trim away so much damage this year.




Girl...run the anchor leg.  U can stay here.  It's nice to have a high goal. It keeps u focused.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 15, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> @NaturalfienD Thanks for the update! I see growth. You and I are about the same length in the back. We're length buddies.


 


Hey now!!  Glad to have a length buddy, let's get that WL in 2015 girlfriend ...


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ladies don't forget about our length check in a couple  weeks! I expect to see lots of lovely heads of hair. JJamiah stared this a year ago.  We are halfway there! 

Question of the week:

What is the first thing you will do when you make WL? 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 19, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Ladies don't forget about our length check in a couple  weeks! I expect to see lots of lovely heads of hair. JJamiah stared this a year ago.  We are halfway there!  Question of the week:  What is the first thing you will do when you make WL?   Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



I will start seriously considering a Deva Cut once I hit waist length. I probably need my hair shaped now, but I want to reach my goal first. I am debating whether to get it cut professionally or attempt it myself.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 19, 2014)

I am going to hang out with yall and see what happens. I am apl right now, but waist is possible if I can grow and retain 5-6 inches next year. I will post a starting pic Tuesday after I get my hair done.


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 19, 2014)

When I hit WL I'll wear it out for a bit...

And then cut it lol. Unless by some miracle I keep it for an extended period of time, I've been wanting a tapered cut for forever... And I've been wanting to donate my hair. 

So yeah. That's what I'll do.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 19, 2014)

When I make waist length I am going to rinse my hair. Probably dark brown or jet black


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 19, 2014)

Did a pull test yesterday, I'm scraping MBL with the longest layer. Right on target. The last time I got here that's when the struggle began, but I was also transitioning then. Hopefully this time around will be different. I am getting the urge to try a lot of different styles but am resisting and limiting myself to 1 style that lasts the entire week, unless I've straightened. Then it's down for two days max then in a protective style.


----------



## CarLiTa (Dec 19, 2014)

Below is a blowout that has already gone to frizz. I was in the 2014 challenge but am shocked just how much my growth has stalled this year. Especially the latter half. 

Still a couple of inches from waist, and I feel like I've been stuck there since May or something. I'm not sure. My diet has been the worst. 

Need to get back to eating a lot of greens daily (a salad a day) to restore my generally fastish growth. I'm also wondering if I've lost hair because it is just surprisingly stagnant. I don't know. I'm puzzled to be honest. 

But I need to fix this for real.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 19, 2014)

When I get to WL, I'll maintain and let my layers grow as long as possible. I'll focus on healthy ends and no longer care about growth aids.

ETA: I will flat iron my hair and do a bun drop at work.  #dontjudge



Prettymetty said:


> I am going to hang out with yall and see what happens. I am apl right now, but waist is possible if I can grow and retain 5-6 inches next year. I will post a starting pic Tuesday after I get my hair done.



 @Prettymetty Glad to have ya girl!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 19, 2014)

CarLiTa said:


> Below is a blowout that has already gone to frizz. I was in the 2014 challenge but am shocked just how much my growth has stalled this year. Especially the latter half.
> 
> Still a couple of inches from waist, and I feel like I've been stuck there since May or something. I'm not sure. My diet has been the worst.
> 
> ...



CarLiTa Chile, I'm confused too. I was supposed to be scraping waist by now. I made BSL last September and haven't grown much past it at all. smdh. I was aiming for 4" this year. It was more like 1 or 2. I'm confused. I think my reggie is pretty solid. IDK.


----------



## CarLiTa (Dec 20, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> CarLiTa Chile, I'm confused too. I was supposed to be scraping waist by now. I made BSL last September and haven't grown much past it at all. smdh. I was aiming for 4" this year. It was more like 1 or 2. I'm confused. I think my reggie is pretty solid. IDK.



Froreal3, it is truly puzzling. 

I guess for both of us this is a hump we need to get over and we cannot afford to do any slacking off whatsoever. 

I tend to trim my hair on a completely random schedule. Generally I'll be in twists and decide that my ends could use a snip. I wonder if that's how I've shot myself in the foot? Or if this is really a lack of growth, which I haven't experienced in forever and ever. 

I'm going to get my act right.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 20, 2014)

CarLiTa said:


> Froreal3, it is truly puzzling.  I guess for both of us this is a hump we need to get over and we cannot afford to do any slacking off whatsoever.  I tend to trim my hair on a completely random schedule. Generally I'll be in twists and decide that my ends could use a snip. I wonder if that's how I've shot myself in the foot? Or if this is really a lack of growth, which I haven't experienced in forever and ever.  I'm going to get my act right.



CarLiTa it could indeed be the random trimming. Over the years I convinced myself that I had to dust every 8-10 weeks. In September after my last dusting I kicked myself because my ends didn't need it. I mean it's just a dust, but that's 1/4 inch I could have kept. So maybe you're taking off more than you realize or need to.


----------



## havilland (Dec 20, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Ladies don't forget about our length check in a couple  weeks! I expect to see lots of lovely heads of hair. JJamiah stared this a year ago.  We are halfway there!  Question of the week:  What is the first thing you will do when you make WL?   Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


  I am seriously considering my hair flat ironed or doing it myself, getting makeup done and getting some professional photos taken.   I may do a photo shoot homage to my mane.  Then put together a collage from my start to now.  Cus my hair used to be ROUGH. Ya heard?  And yes, I am totally serious about the photo shoot......heehee.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 20, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the week:
> 
> What is the first thing you will do when you make WL?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF




The first thing I will do once I hit WL is blow my hair out and get a buddy to hook me up with two French braids going to the back. OG style ...


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 21, 2014)

End of year LC.  I hope to retain 4 inches this year.  :crossfingers:





ETA: Pink is MBL. Blue is WL (roughly)

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## iLurk (Dec 21, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Ladies don't forget about our length check in a couple  weeks! I expect to see lots of lovely heads of hair. JJamiah stared this a year ago.  We are halfway there!
> 
> Question of the week:
> 
> ...




ill post mine after i straighten next week as my starting pic. As for what I'll do when I reach it is do a braidout with cornrows. I kinda like the effect of humidity on my hair now so they should be quite fluffy when it get warm out.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 21, 2014)

I haven't straighten my hair yet I'm still in braids. When I pull my hair it appears I'm 2inches past APL which makes me happy and sad. Happy because when I joined the challenge I was 1inch above APL. However, I've retained a total of 3inches for the entire year and that makes me angery

September I finally found a reggie that allowed me to retain more. I'm excited to see how well this new reggie will work for me next year as I also plead and beg to the Hair Gawds to help me reach WL by the end of the year


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 21, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the week:
> 
> What is the first thing you will do when you make WL?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



I'll probably turn flips down the middle of the street naked I've been on this  board since 06'(lurked for a yr) and have never made it past APL so you can imagine my excitement once I reach this goal.


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 21, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Ladies don't forget about our length check in a couple  weeks! I expect to see lots of lovely heads of hair. JJamiah stared this a year ago.  We are halfway there!  Question of the week:  What is the first thing you will do when you make WL?   Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



I will go down on my knees and bless the Lord. Yes, I have been in this challenge (unofficially) for a year. I have been nervous about joining formally, but here I am-- out of lurkdom .


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 21, 2014)

Firstborn2 said:


> I'll probably turn flips down the middle of the street naked I've been on this  board since 06'(lurked for a yr) and have never made it past APL so you can imagine my excitement once I reach this goal.



  Firstborn2 That imagery was hilarious! I feel you girl! You might look like you belong in a mental institution, but you'll sure be  doing it!



virtuenow said:


> I will go down on my knees and bless the Lord. Yes, I have been in this challenge (unofficially) for a year. I have been nervous about joining formally, but here I am-- out of lurkdom .



 virtuenow! I'm so happy more ppl are joining. We all need to support each other to reach this huge milestone!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok yall, it's official. I'm gonna leave my hair alone. I have GOT to get these four inches. I'm not gonna do my weekly wash regimen anymore. It's back to 2...maybe up to 4 weeks of keeping my twists in. This is my tentative regimen...

1st Week: Prepoo/detangle, Shampoo or mud wash, protein treatment, DC, ACV rinse, style in twists. 
2nd Week: Nothing. Just keep moisturizing and sealing every other day and applying my sulfur oil a few times per week.
3rd Week: Cowash, protein treatment, DC in my twists
4th week: Nothing. Just moisturizing, sealing and sulfur
Repeat

My style will be twists or braids under wigs.

ETA: This is gonna be super hard for me because I have a large stash of stuff I want to use.  But I'm gonna be disciplined. I think messing w/my hair too much has cost me retention this year. I can't w/the weekly washing...At BSL my ends are too old now.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm re-committing to WL 2015. I've been lurking because my hair has gotten shorter this year because of trimming. Now that the damage is gone I'm ready to knock out MBL and WL in 2015. I' can't do a length check until January 13 2015. The one in my siggy is from November 2014. I need about 5 inches for WL. My hair is hibernating in a weave for the year.

Updated regimen:

Daily: Vitamins
Every 2 days: Moisturize and seal
Every 2-3 weeks: Shampoo, DC, blow-dry, flat iron or perm rods
Every 8-9 weeks: Takedown and re-install


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 22, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Firstborn2 That imagery was hilarious! I feel you girl! You might look like you belong in a mental institution, but you'll sure be gorgeous: doing it!



Yeah, my family would probably have me committed but it will be worth it if I made WL


----------



## iVR (Dec 22, 2014)

My last LC for the year.


----------



## iVR (Dec 22, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Ok yall, it's official. I'm gonna leave my hair alone. I have GOT to get these four inches. I'm not gonna do my weekly wash regimen anymore. It's back to 2...maybe up to 4 weeks of keeping my twists in. This is my tentative regimen...  1st Week: Prepoo/detangle, Shampoo or mud wash, protein treatment, DC, ACV rinse, style in twists. 2nd Week: Nothing. Just keep moisturizing and sealing every other day and applying my sulfur oil a few times per week. 3rd Week: Cowash, protein treatment, DC in my twists 4th week: Nothing. Just moisturizing, sealing and sulfur Repeat  My style will be twists or braids under wigs.  ETA: This is gonna be super hard for me because I have a large stash of stuff I want to use.  But I'm gonna be disciplined. I think messing w/my hair too much has cost me retention this year. I can't w/the weekly washing...At BSL my ends are too old now.



Why are you changing it?  I'm just curious unless I missed something you said up stream.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 22, 2014)

Froreal3 I had to change up my regimen too. Celies and weekly washing/wigging it was too much manipulation. Not to mention the wig caps thinned my edges.

Now I get monthly salon blowouts. I cross wrap my hair nightly and moisturize every couple of days. Less washing means fewer tangles and less breakage. Having 4b hair used to seem like a curse, but my texture allows me to maintain straight hair up to a month at a time. Now I have something to look forward to monthly. I am aiming to retain at least 1/2 inch each month.

Vitamins, scalp massages and mn are my secret weapons


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 22, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Ladies don't forget about our length check in a couple weeks! I expect to see lots of lovely heads of hair. @JJamiah stared this a year ago. We are halfway there!
> 
> Question of the week:
> 
> ...


 

LOL, I know I'd be excited and set it in my curlformers to get a nice full curl do..


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 22, 2014)

Wait... Is it too late to join the party?  lol I'm in the WL 2014 challenge but eh I'm not going to make it since I've been dusting/trimming away the damaged ends. I'm still close to WL but I just want my ends to be better which they are slowly but surely.  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 22, 2014)

iVR said:


> Why are you changing it?  I'm just curious unless I missed something you said up stream.



iVR, yeah I said I think it was too much manipulation as my ends are older now. I used to wash every two weeks and I saw more retention.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 22, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Wait... Is it too late to join the party?  lol I'm in the WL 2014 challenge but eh I'm not going to make it since I've been dusting/trimming away the damaged ends. I'm still close to WL but I just want my ends to be better which they are slowly but surely.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Yup! Welcome flyygirlll2 You'll be one of our first graduates!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 22, 2014)

JJamiah said:


> LOL, I know I'd be excited and set it in my curlformers to get a nice full curl do..



That sounds really cute JJamiah. I'm pretty sure my hair would poof right back up in two seconds.


----------



## LoliyaGbeye (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi!! I'm excited to join my first challenge (that I will actually stick with )  
Here's my info--

*Ultimate Goal*:A really huge afro  Probably Tailbone Length
*Regimen*:My regimen has kind of been tossed on its head, just because I don't really know what to do anymore  So part of this challenge will be finding a new regimen and sticking to it.  I tend to jump on bandwagons too easily in hopes of finding the next big thing; which causes me to never learn what's working and what's not.  Currently, I co-wash about every 2 wks w/Suave or TraderJoe's Nourish Cond--Shampoo 1/Month using ACV & Water in spray bottle.  LCO daily with LA's Long Aid and seal with Grape Seed or Olive Oil.  I pretty much just bun or do frenchroll with twistout on my bang (see attached)
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 6.5 inches
*Natural/Relaxed/Other*: Natural
*Tips/Tricks*: The only staple that has remained in my regimen is LCO Daily (but some days I neglect to)
*Issues or difficulties you're having*: (1) Finding a regimen that is low maintenance enough, but still gives me the moisture that my hair needs. (2) Finding a way to make my fine 4b/4c strands to appear thicker

Starting Pic: This pic was taken right before a trim.  I forgot to get a post-trim pic and my hair has already reverted back, but where my husband is holding the strands is where I cut.  I think that is APL, but am not sure-- your input here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm feeling discouraged about hair growth since my last cut in October. The stylist got rid of my layers. I hated the layers, but I never realized how much length they added. Now I'm barely apl. Since so much length is gone from before, nothing feels like it's growing.

However, I have an advantage now. I finally got rid of the layers I hated. My hem line is thicker. Now I won't have to cut it later.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2014)

LoliyaGbeye 

Welcome! We're glad to have you!


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 25, 2014)

Feeling discouraged too. Been here since 2010 or so. Although I have been growing out heat damage that occurred in 2011. So maybe I shouldn't complain. 
My goal is to reach the belt (3-4 inches).... I think the bra is a bit low. I see progress from 2013 to now in my twist out but not on the blowdried hair. 
I also got a trim today. Will post a pic in the morning. The cost to blow dry was $20 and to trim at Supercuts $15. Not bad. 
My next dusting will be in March 2015 and maybe another before the salon trim at the end of the year. 
My routine will be to blowdry only for trimming. Washing and DCing with steam every two weeks or more, protective styles and maybe a rollerset of some sort during the year (would like to try a flexirod set). I'll add some oil prepoos too.


----------



## ezina (Dec 25, 2014)

I had my hair straightened today and my ends were so see through! Also, today at the salon confirmed to me that I should be a complete DIYer. Bye-bye, salons. There's just too much anxiety involved when I go to one.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 25, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> I'm feeling discouraged about hair growth since my last cut in October. The stylist got rid of my layers. I hated the layers, but I never realized how much length they added. Now I'm barely apl. Since so much length is gone from before, nothing feels like it's growing.
> 
> However, I have an advantage now. I finally got rid of the layers I hated. My hem line is thicker. Now I won't have to cut it later.





Fine 4s said:


> Feeling discouraged too. Been here since 2010 or so. Although I have been growing out heat damage that occurred in 2011. So maybe I shouldn't complain.
> 
> My goal is to reach the belt.... I think the bra is a bit low.
> 
> ...



Hang in there ladies! We have a whole entire year ahead of us! Fine 4s why are you trimming and dusting so much? That is inches off for no reason imo.


----------



## KERC1974 (Dec 25, 2014)

Would like to join if it's not too late.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 25, 2014)

KERC1974 said:


> Would like to join if it's not too late.



Not too late. We have a whole year left Post your deets.


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 25, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hang in there ladies! We have a whole entire year ahead of us! Fine 4s why are you trimming and dusting so much? That is inches off for no reason imo.



Froreal3
would like to get rid of the remaining inches of heat damage ends but I can probably do 1 salon trim at the end of the year and self dusting throughout the year. When I was first on my journey I did one salon trim per year and the rest were self trims/dusting and always search and destroying. I can go back to that.  I planned on flat ironing this year but hmmm maybe not.


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 27, 2014)

Uhm Froreal3
I just did a check of my post trim hair and it's now it's above the bra strap!!!! So guess what? I'm not salon trimming until I reach my goal. All trims will be dusting on my own. I'll check out the chicoro method on YT. These setbacks are something else!!!!! Well, at least most of my heat damage will be gone.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 27, 2014)

Fine 4s So she cut like three inches?! Cause I saw you were already mid back.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 27, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Fine 4s So she cut like three inches?! Cause I saw you were already mid back.  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


 Yes ma'am she did! Froreal3


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 28, 2014)

As soon as I get over this cold I will get back on my healthy hair/body regimen. I don't really have the energy to do anything to my hair besides put it in a bun


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 28, 2014)

I've been "neglecting" my hair by LHCF standards and it was TANGLED! So I've been sitting with almond oil in my hair to prepare for washing it today. 

There's something very awesome about just leaving your hair alone though. I wonder how long my hair can get if I keep up this "do little" regimen with slightly more care...

Anywho: washday today.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 28, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> As soon as I get over this cold I will get back on my healthy hair/body regimen. I don't really have the energy to do anything to my hair besides put it in a bun



I hope you get better soon!


----------



## growbaby (Dec 28, 2014)

Just cut my hair from an uneven split scraping WL to a lovely BSL!! Still in shock but I'm loving it. I'm joining you ladies. Lessssdoiiit


----------



## iLurk (Dec 28, 2014)

Feeling discouraged since my lc but i guess i'll stick with this anyway.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 28, 2014)

iLurk said:


> Feeling discouraged since my lc but i guess i'll stick with this anyway.



Yes ma'am! I have been where you are, but I stay encouraged by caring for my hair and looking for the slightest difference in texture, thickness, and feel. Due to this new outlook, I'm able to enjoy my hair more. 

Be encouraged my dear! You will reach your goal!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> As soon as I get over this cold I will get back on my healthy hair/body regimen. I don't really have the energy to do anything to my hair besides put it in a bun



Feel better hun!



ImanAdero said:


> I've been "neglecting" my hair by LHCF standards and it was TANGLED! So I've been sitting with almond oil in my hair to prepare for washing it today.
> 
> There's something very awesome about just leaving your hair alone though. I wonder how long my hair can get if I keep up this "do little" regimen with slightly more care...
> 
> Anywho: washday today.



ImanAdero girl I feel you. I mean, I'm such a pj and I look forward to using my stuff on wash day. My new thing will be to keep these twists in my hair and just cowash, dc, protein treat etc in them weekly. I will remove them once a month.



growbaby said:


> Just cut my hair from an uneven split scraping WL to a lovely BSL!! Still in shock but I'm loving it. I'm joining you ladies. Lessssdoiiit    View attachment 290657
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290659



growbaby  Hair still looking good!



iLurk said:


> Feeling discouraged since my lc but i guess i'll stick with this anyway.



iLurk we're in the same boat. Just reanalyze your reggie and see if you can make changes to get you to your goal! If we all don't get to WL, we'll all be making progress. I was neck length all my life and now I'm scraping MBL. You can do this!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Question of the Week: *

*What is the one thing you've discovered that has contributed the most to your length retention thus far?*


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Dec 28, 2014)

Little to no heat.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> *Question of the Week: *
> 
> *What is the one thing you've discovered that has contributed the most to your length retention thus far?*



Keeping my hair heat stretched


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week:
> 
> What is the one thing you've discovered that has contributed the most to your length retention thus far?



Drops in to say, I love your question of the week each week! 

Moisture/Protein balance and low manipulation.  Also, minimizing tangles by keeping my hair stretched and cleansing in sections.  Froreal3


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week:   What is the one thing you've discovered that has contributed the most to your length retention thus far?



Cowashing works well for me. I never understood just how much my hair loves water and needs moisture. Henna has been helpful too in smoothing my cuticles and minimizing tangling.


----------



## growbaby (Dec 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week:   What is the one thing you've discovered that has contributed the most to your length retention thus far?



Deep conditioning!


----------



## keranikki (Dec 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week:   What is the one thing you've discovered that has contributed the most to your length retention thus far?



Protein/moisture balance and pre-pooing.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week:   What is the one thing you've discovered that has contributed the most to your length retention thus far?



Low manipulation and protective styling.


----------



## havilland (Dec 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week:   What is the one thing you've discovered that has contributed the most to your length retention thus far?



Deep conditioning weekly. 

Protective styling. 

Not using heat too often. 

Stretching relaxers and then going natural.


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week:
> 
> What is the one thing you've discovered that has contributed the most to your length retention thus far?



Finger detangling


----------



## havilland (Dec 28, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Drops in to say, I love your question of the week each week!  Moisture/Protein balance and low manipulation.  Also, minimizing tangles by keeping my hair stretched and cleansing in sections.  Froreal3



I second that!  Love the question of the week too.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week:   What is the one thing you've discovered that has contributed the most to your length retention thus far?



Weekly deep conditioning.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Drops in to say, I love your question of the week each week!
> 
> Moisture/Protein balance and low manipulation.  Also, minimizing tangles by keeping my hair stretched and cleansing in sections.  @Froreal3





havilland said:


> I second that!  Love the question of the week too.




Ok good. I hoped they weren't annoying! 

To answer the question...I feel like protective styling (keeping hair up and off my shoulders/back and out of the air) has helped. But now I feel like I need to kick it up a notch to get me past BSL. That's why I asked this question. You ladies have a lot of good ideas.


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 29, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week:   What is the one thing you've discovered that has contributed the most to your length retention thus far?



No heat
Twists


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 29, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week:   What is the one thing you've discovered that has contributed the most to your length retention thus far?



Keeping my hair stretched, low manipulation, moisturizing and sealing


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 29, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week:   What is the one thing you've discovered that has contributed the most to your length retention thus far?



Low manipulation styles, keeping my hair stretched, protective styling (crochet braids), S&D for ssks and split ends.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Dec 29, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week:
> 
> What is the one thing you've discovered that has contributed the most to your length retention thus far?



No commercial shampoo. I haven't used it in over a year and don't miss it. Letting my hair be in its natural state. Infrequent washing. 

Japanese detangling comb. Scalp message brush. 

Camellia and seasame oil.


----------



## Curlywurly10 (Dec 29, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week:   What is the one thing you've discovered that has contributed the most to your length retention thus far?


    Henna! And very little manipulation.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 29, 2014)

Joining! I'm currently between apl and bsl (after a cut) and want to hit WL by December 2015.

​


----------



## irisak (Dec 29, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week:
> 
> What is the one thing you've discovered that has contributed the most to your length retention thus far?



Weekly washing and Dcing. Learning to listen to my hair instead of doing things on a schedule. That goes for relaxing,protein treatments, moisturizing and sealing, alladat.

Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## Bun Mistress (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm having some serious hairxeria right now. WL probably wont be long enough!


----------



## GrowAHead (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello ladies! I would like to join this challenge.  2015 is definitely the year of growth!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 30, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> *Question of the Week: *
> 
> *What is the one thing you've discovered that has contributed the most to your length retention thus far?*


 
Turning my haircare over to a trusted stylist after I became pregnant to keep it from suffering has helped me up to this point.  I simply didn't have the energy or the time with teaching this year and I didn't want any major setbacks.  So far, I see a huge improvement with some broken off, damaged hair that has and is growing in nicely and I've been able to simplify my regimen at home with only protective styling and moisturizing. 

I'm hoping to retain the health and length once I have the baby in a few weeks.  After an epidural and a drop in hormones, I can't be so sure.  I'm currently about 4-5 inches away, so if I don't lose too much hair WL should still be in my future by December 2015

Here's to growth and health for next year!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 30, 2014)

Kurlee said:


> Joining! I'm currently between solutions and balance and want to hit WL by December 2015.





GrowAHead said:


> Hello ladies! I would like to join this challenge.  2015 is definitely the year of growth!



Welcome Kurlee and GrowAHead!  Go ahead and put some starting pics up. Don't be shy!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 30, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Turning my haircare over to a trusted stylist after I became pregnant to keep it from suffering has helped me up to this point.  I simply didn't have the energy or the time with teaching this year and I didn't want any major setbacks.  So far, I see a huge improvement with some broken off, damaged hair that has and is growing in nicely and I've been able to simplify my regimen at home with only protective styling and moisturizing.
> 
> I'm hoping to retain the health and length once I have the baby in a few weeks.  After an epidural and a drop in hormones, I can't be so sure.  I'm currently about 4-5 inches away, so if I don't lose too much hair WL should still be in my future by December 2015
> 
> Here's to growth and health for next year!



That sounds like a good plan KaramelDiva1978. I pray you have an easy and safe delivery.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 30, 2014)

I think one of my  is not sealing or washing in sections. I get lazy and don't do these things.


----------



## growbaby (Dec 30, 2014)

Just ordered a bunch of vitamins for 2015.. Swansons is having pretty good deals right now if anyone is interested. Hair skin and nail vitamins deal of the day for $2.59?? Worth a try.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Dec 30, 2014)

I want in the challenge.  I think I'm almost there.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm joining! With my current haircare regime I believe I can be at waist length or very close to it by the end of the year. 

Happy New Year


----------



## iLurk (Jan 1, 2015)

think i narrowed down what may be causing setbacks for me. so im changing my regimen one final time. if this doesnt work, i might become one of those women who believe their weave is their real hair


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't think I'll be adhering to a strict regimen this year. 

Again, I'm going for hair fun. 

I haven't washed my hair in at LEAST 2 weeks... It desperately needs it, but when I get to it, I'll do it...

When I DO wash my hair though, I NEED to do a two step protein treatment. My hair doesn't feel strong and my curls could use a little bit of oomph. 

I also think I'm gonna get braids this month... The question is: do I attempt to do it myself or get it professionally done? It will last longer if I get them done professionally, but I don't feel like coughing up money to get them done. I'm trying to save to move out... We'll see.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 2, 2015)

End of the year LC.  Just about 2 inches from MBL so I will try to get there by April and continue toward WL from there!

What has helped retention for me in the past is buns and DCs.  So I will be bunning more and DC more.


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 3, 2015)

I've been wearing my hair straight for 2 months, but I'm back in crochet braids next week. I'll keep my hair crocheted until mid-may (different installs of course). If I trim an inch just once, I SHOULD be WL around sept or oct.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 3, 2015)

Washed today (finallyb) it has literally been 3 weeks since my last wash. I did the 2 step treatment as then followed the protein part with SSI Avocado Conditioner. 

Hair feels awesome. Just will have to Moisturize and seal these twists throughout the week. Then I'll wear in a twist out in like 5 days.


----------



## havilland (Jan 4, 2015)

Today is deep condition day for me.  I'm about to slather my hair in coconut oil and conditioner and let her "brine" for two hours.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Question of the Week: Is your hair currently the longest its ever been? If so, what was the longest before this?*


So yesterday was a nice full wash day. I did my second protein treatment this month. I am doing protein treatments with Komaza Protein Strengthener every two weeks to see how that affects my retention. In between I will dc my hair in twists. 



iLurk said:


> think i narrowed down what may be causing setbacks for me. so im changing my regimen one final time. if this doesnt work, i might become one of those women who believe their weave is their real hair



iLurk what do you think is causing the setbacks?


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 4, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week: Is your hair currently the longest its ever been? If so, what was the longest before this?



This is not the longest my hair has ever been. It is apl now. But it was bsl in August and September before I finally evened it out.


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Jan 4, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week: Is your hair currently the longest its ever been? If so, what was the longest before this?



At WL my hair is the longest it has ever been. It has been retaining consistently for a couple years now but my last length plateau was APL. I had salon damage that to years to grow out and cut off.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 4, 2015)

MsKinkycurl said:


> At WL my hair is the longest it has ever been. It has been retaining consistently for a couple years now but my last length plateau was APL. I had salon damage that to years to grow out and cut off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



What did you have done at the salon that gave you the damage? MsKinkycurl


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Mbl was the longest my hair has ever been. I was relaxed back then. Now I am Apl, but my hair is much more beautiful as a natural. I am in love with my hair.


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Jan 4, 2015)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> What did you have done at the salon that gave you the damage? MsKinkycurl



Bunnyhaslonghair 

I asked for a protein treatment but I'm convinced that she put something else in my hair because when I washed my hair a week later the whole bathroom smelled like relaxer and my hair was straighter than it was when I got a kiddie perm as a kid. 

I went to a one of those small ghetto salons where every negative black salon experience stereotype happens. My sister recommended the hairdresser to me but she was crazy. I tried to talk my family out of going back to her then my mom when to her with a head full of natural hair to get a relaxer. This woman only put relaxer on 2-3 inches on her roots. Half of her SL hair broke off to a few inches within 6 months.  Sorry for the rant , this lady cause me a 2.5 year set back and I haven't been back to salon since January 2011 when it happened.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 4, 2015)

My hair is not quite as long as it was before my first relaxer at age 16. My hair was nearly waist length at that time. I am between BSL and MBL, but I haven't had a serious haircut since my BC so my length is very uneven. I am fine with that because I haven't straightened my hair in 2.5 years.


----------



## iLurk (Jan 4, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> *Question of the Week: Is your hair currently the longest its ever been? If so, what was the longest before this?*
> 
> 
> So yesterday was a nice full wash day. I did my second protein treatment this month. I am doing protein treatments with Komaza Protein Strengthener every two weeks to see how that affects my retention. In between I will dc my hair in twists.
> ...



Main thing I think is usage of sulfur products. I had a bottle of mtg from years back that i decided to use up but my hair would get matted up  regardless of how well i tried to keep it tangle and i shed a lot too. So when it came to detangling my hair not only did i have a bunch of shed hairs but i think there could have been some breakage in there too and growth benefits i might have gotten from it was negated by it.

2. Too much manipulation. I usually wear braidouts but i pretty much was braiding up my hair every night to keep the curls cause pineappling just doesnt work. Was also taking my hair down a lot and braiding it back up just to moisturize

3. Might be possible i'm getting too much protein too. I usually do a light protein treatment after every wash but before a dc but i did this every week add in the fact i also do a heavy protein treatment every 6 weeks now. 

Also think i have to moisturize more often. Would usually do it every other day but I think my hair feels even better if i do it every day.

Longest my hair has ever been I think has been bsl


----------



## keranikki (Jan 4, 2015)

Question of the Week: Is your hair currently the longest its ever been? If so, what was the longest before this?

I think this is the longest my hair has ever been since I was a little girl.  My hair was past my shoulders, but not by much.


----------



## snoop (Jan 4, 2015)

keranikki said:


> Question of the Week: Is your hair currently the longest its ever been? If so, what was the longest before this?
> 
> I think this is the longest my hair has ever been since I was a little girl.  My hair was past my shoulders, but not by much.



This is the longest mine had ever been -- grazing BSB. Before this my hair was neck length at its longest and not for lack of trying.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 4, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week: Is your hair currently the longest its ever been? If so, what was the longest before this?



No, before I chopped off my relaxed ends in June  2014 it was MBL. Now it's sitting at BSB and scraping MBL. This year is going to be the year of length!


----------



## MkLaShay (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm In!
Ultimate Goal:Tailbone
Regimen: My hair is currently flat ironed and since I hadn't straightened my hair in 3 years, I'm wearing it like this til the wheels fall off  I think I'm switching my regimen up this year. My hair seems to like low manipulation styling, so I'm cutting my washes down to every 2 weeks. I'll cleanse, deep condition under my steamer, and apply my leave in and seal with a heavy oil or butter.  My hair loves to be stretched too, so I'll be doing more roller sets, twists, braids, and a few mini twist sets. I'll do the greenhouse method a few times a month and try to henna every few months.
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 4.5-5
Natural/Relaxed/Other: 4a Natural
Tips/Tricks: Frequent deep conditioning and low manipulation
Issues or difficulties you're having: Feel like I've been stuck at bsl forever...At least in the back.  My hair in the front grows a lot faster than the back.  
These are my starting pics.  I was at MBL, but after my trim, I'm back to BSL


----------



## iVR (Jan 4, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week: Is your hair currently the longest its ever been?


Nope. My hair has been MBL before, but it was always up so I never really did much with it.


----------



## snoop (Jan 5, 2015)

I realized that I didn't post a starting pic for this year.  I will hit BSB at line 4 and BSL/MBL at line 6.


----------



## ezina (Jan 5, 2015)

I noticed that I didn't put up any stats (nor posted much) when I joined this thread back in 2013. 

*Ultimate Goal*: Super thick all-even hemline WL
*Regimen*: It's currently being re-worked. Ideally, co-wash 1x a week, henna 1x month, shampoo 1x a month.
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL*: 4-5 inches (measured last week)
*Natural/Relaxed/Other*: Natural
*Tips/Tricks*: Leaving my hair alone
*Issues or difficulties you're having*: Boredom and impatience; styling

Attached is my comparison shot from September to December. If I can retain and grow at this rate, I'm almost certain I will reach WL in 2015.



Froreal3 said:


> *Question of the Week: Is your hair currently the longest its ever been? If so, what was the longest before this?*



Yup, though my hair was about my current length in September but very uneven, so I had it trimmed. Before my hair journey, the longest I'd accomplished was shoulder length.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 5, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week: Is your hair currently the longest its ever been? If so, what was the longest before this?



This is my longest. I'm really enjoying the journey. This forum has been amazing. 

Love the question of the week, Froreal3!


----------



## havilland (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm grazing BSL currently. My hair was this length as a little girl for about five minutes until my mom put a relaxer in it. 

It was this length right before I started to transition or sometime during my long term transition and now I'm back grazing BSL. my goal this year is to PASS it finally.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 6, 2015)

ezina said:


> I noticed that I didn't put up any stats (nor posted much) when I joined this thread back in 2013.   Ultimate Goal: Super thick all-even hemline WL Regimen: It's currently being re-worked. Ideally, co-wash 1x a week, henna 1x month, shampoo 1x a month. How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 4-5 inches (measured last week) Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural Tips/Tricks: Leaving my hair alone Issues or difficulties you're having: Boredom and impatience; styling  Attached is my comparison shot from September to December. If I can retain and grow at this rate, I'm almost certain I will reach WL in 2015.  Yup, though my hair was about my current length in September but very uneven, so I had it trimmed. Before my hair journey, the longest I'd accomplished was shoulder length.



Lovely hair especially since the longest you had was SL! How do you usually style it?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 7, 2015)

Decided to cocleanse my twists with Hairveda Amala Cream Rinse. Moisturized and sealed with a nice butter on the ends of the twists.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 7, 2015)

Cowashed with some conditioner I need to get rid of layered Aussie Moist. I then M&S and put 6 celies in my head. I'm experiencing a lot of breakage right now along the line of demarcation between my natural hair and my keratin treated/heat damaged hair. I don't know what to do. I'm currently in a no scissors challenge.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2015)

I put on my length check tee earlier and I am at line 6. Waist is line 12...

I am 6 inches away  Now if I could just double my growth rate this year I can get there. Last year I only grew 3 inches


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 8, 2015)

Ultimate Goal: Hip or tailbone length
Regimen: In the works...will update later
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:  About 4
Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural
Tips/Tricks: Wish I had some
Issues or difficulties you're having: Being consistent with length checks and taking pictures.


----------



## ezina (Jan 8, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Lovely hair especially since the longest you had was SL! How do you usually style it?



Thank you, PlainJane! I usually keep my hair in a bun. It's what got me to the length I am now. However, now I'm thinking of switching over to a more hardcore PSing like sew-ins just for this year.


----------



## iLurk (Jan 10, 2015)

good news my shedding has decreased dramatically after i got rid of the sulfur. idk whats going on with the back of my head though it seems like the sides are gtowing in at a faster rate than any other part of my head


----------



## Napp (Jan 10, 2015)

I am loving my wigs so much! I even dont know if i will wear my hair out once i reach my goal length! The wig hair just acts perfect and i dont have to worry about reversion. Lets see how lomg this honeymoon lasts lol


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 10, 2015)

I think I'm gonna Cowash and wash and go today. 

My hair is still pretty well moisturized even though I washed it like a week ago!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2015)

I just saw a black woman at Target with a waist length ponytail. She either has great genes or a great regimen  One day I'll be swinging my own waist length pony


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 10, 2015)

Napp said:


> I am loving my wigs so much! I even dont know if i will wear my hair out once i reach my goal length! The wig hair just acts perfect and i dont have to worry about reversion. Lets see how lomg this honeymoon lasts lol



You are so lucky, I wish I could wear wigs but I have a big ahh head I went to a wig warehouse in Vegas a few years ago in hopes of finding something to fit my head. I mean they had thousands of wigs there. I tried on so many wigs, they either were to tight or made me look like a lil ole church lady. Even the lady helping me got discouraged


----------



## EmilyWilde (Jan 11, 2015)

Just a late update. 
Since my last post back in August, I have trimmed between 1-2 inches off. Also, my bangs are now chin length (YAAAAAY!). Next time I get the urge to cut some bangs I'll just buy a fringe hair piece or something. I should be full waist length maybe at the end of spring? I've not touched up my relaxer yet (its been 7 months), so that will probably add a little extra length (hopefully).


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 12, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week: Is your hair currently the longest its ever been? If so, what was the longest before this?



Yes, this is the longest my hair has ever been (MBL). Prior to my HHJ, APL was the longest my hair ever was.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 12, 2015)

Napp said:


> I am loving my wigs so much! I even dont know if i will wear my hair out once i reach my goal length! The wig hair just acts perfect and i dont have to worry about reversion. Lets see how lomg this honeymoon lasts lol


 
Where did you get it from what is the name of the wig and the brand?
Napp


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 12, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> *Question of the Week: Is your hair currently the longest its ever been? If so, what was the longest before this?*
> 
> 
> The longest my hair has ever been was MBL prior to the scissor happy sytlist got a hold of it.


----------



## greenbees (Jan 12, 2015)

Quick update: I'm still hanging around. I made waist length but then I had to snip my ends because they were looking wayy too ratty. But I'm almost back to WL (less than 1/2 inch to go!).

I straightened my hair when I snipped my ends and I was going to share pictures but I ended up with a huge Rudy Huxtable size fro everyday in the morning after I stepped out of my house. 






This is how it looked after I first straightened it:


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 12, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 12, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> greenbees Your hair looks lovely! I've been dusting/trimming my ends for the past few months because every time I get close to WL the ends start to look thin to me. I might end up doing a major cut because my hair has been shedding and tangling terribly no matter what I do.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Napp (Jan 12, 2015)

Fine 4s said:


> Where did you get it from what is the name of the wig and the brand?
> Napp




Fine 4s here is the post that i talked about my wigs. I like all of them except laymie because she has a premade scalp instead of lace like the others.


----------



## Curlywurly10 (Jan 17, 2015)

Where is everybody??

I'm doing a moisturising deep con today. It's feeling a little dry after a henna gloss last weekend.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 17, 2015)

^^I'm still here! Still using my MN and sulfur products to see if I get a growth spurt. Also taking diatomaceous earth for the silica content and drinking my protein shakes for an internal boost of protein. Also taking my multis w/iron. I am going to do a prepoo this evening and wash my hair tomorrow. I will do a protein treatment and dc afterward. My hair has been up under a wig for two months now.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 17, 2015)

Present! *raises hand*

I've been trying MHM, so I'm in that thread a lot. So far, not seeing much difference, but I've committed to giving it 6 months (unless i notice damage). 

Today, I'm finishing up the process with a clay mask, green tea/fenugreek rinse, and whipped shea mix to seal.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 17, 2015)

I've been co washing and wash n going. I need to put my hair in braids or something because Lord knows I need to get myself together. 

BUT my hair is still growing lol. It's a little bit longer than it was in late November. Not much longer because I haven't been consistent with my vitamins...

Really thinking about trying The Mane Choice... We'll see though.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm here!    I think my hair is becoming resistant to protein, so I'm having to adjust some stuff. 

I want WL by December!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## havilland (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm here. Been in a bun all week.  I want to deep condition but I probably won't until Wednesday. I'm enjoying my straight hair about now. It's so shiny.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 17, 2015)

Checking in. 

Things are going well. I'm trying to visit the forum only a few times a week though, lol. It helps in keeping my PJ in check. I have PLENTY of my staples after Black Friday and don't need anything, no matter how tempting. 

Vitamins: working on being consistent. I'm just taking a Costco brand hair, skin, and nails.

Hair health: really good

Length: on target (yay!). I did a comparison shot of my hair after cutting the relaxed ends off in June to now and I've grown most of it back. I'm almost back to MBL. I'm in the dont cut it challenge and  it's helping. 

Routine: pretty much the same with styles. Buns or twists in some kind of up do or bun. On occasion I wear a curly updo. Lately I've experimenting with curlformers to stretch and am enjoying it. It does take a bit more time though. When not using the curlformers I blow dry. 

So far so good. If things continue as they are I should be scraping waist length by November.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 17, 2015)

havilland you've got me itching to straighten my hair  I think I'll hold off until Valentines though and try the texture manageability system.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Jan 17, 2015)

I'd like to join . I've been lurking but hesitated because WL feels so far away (I'm about BSL now)

Ultimate Goal: Between WL and HL
Regimen: I just DC weekly, moisturize, seal and braid my hair
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 4-5 inches
Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural
Tips/Tricks: I will be taking vitamins, GHEing and doing scalp massages
Issues or difficulties you're having: Retention and keeping my ends moisturized


----------



## Curlywurly10 (Jan 17, 2015)

SpicyPisces said:


> I'd like to join . I've been lurking but hesitated because WL feels so far away (I'm about BSL now)  Ultimate Goal: Between WL and HL Regimen: I just DC weekly, moisturize, seal and braid my hair How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 4-5 inches Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural Tips/Tricks: I will be taking vitamins, GHEing and doing scalp massages Issues or difficulties you're having: Retention and keeping my ends moisturized



Welcome SpicyPisces!  

My hair is feeling nice and moisturised after deep conditioning today. I also went out and bought Aloe Vera Juice and Glycerin to put in a spray bottle, mix it with water and use as a curl refresher. Need to start remembering to take my vitamins regularly, I'm terrible!


----------



## havilland (Jan 17, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> havilland you've got me itching to straighten my hair  I think I'll hold off until Valentines though and try the texture manageability system.



I love that system!  I've used it three times now and it gets better each time.  I mean the initial treatment, followed by the shampoo and conditioner two other times.  I'm happy with it. It rescued me from flat iron failure.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm still here, my hair is basically on cruise control. Tomorrow is wash day. I did a 20min steam treatment with light protein last week and my hair loved it. I'm going to do it again tomorrow but follow up with a deep conditioner.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 18, 2015)

SpicyPisces said:


> I'd like to join . I've been lurking but hesitated because WL feels so far away (I'm about BSL now)
> 
> Ultimate Goal: Between WL and HL
> Regimen: I just DC weekly, moisturize, seal and braid my hair
> ...



Welcome SpicyPisces. I'm a Pisces too.  Your regimen sounds good and simple. What vitamins are you taking?



Curlywurly10 said:


> Welcome SpicyPisces!
> 
> My hair is feeling nice and moisturised after deep conditioning today. I also went out and bought Aloe Vera Juice and Glycerin to put in a spray bottle, mix it with water and use as a curl refresher. Need to start remembering to take my vitamins regularly, I'm terrible!



Curlywurly10 You should join the vitamin challenge so you don't forget!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ok, ladies. It's time for... 

*Question of the Week:* *Do you get more attention from people (men and women) since your hair is now considered IRL long? Tell us about the time when people noticed your hair was IRL long.*

I'll start. This past summer, I wore a twist out on blow dried hair. It came out nicer and softer than usual. My hair was still BSL, but the twist out was grazing APL due to shrinkage. Anyway, I put on a cute outfit and headed to a little festival in town. When I tell you people ('specially the mens) were staring, it was like people couldn't take their eyes off of my hurr. The wind was slightly blowing and my hair was blowing right with it. Despite my lower density, my hair was full too. I could feel the hair on my back, and that was amazing. A dude approached me and was like, "You and your hair are beautiful." Sistas were giving nods of approval. That day only made me want to grow it even longer! 

And another time...when I first made BSL (December 2013...don't ask ) I did a little reveal and showed some pics to some family and friends. They were like  "Your hair is soooo long!" or  "OMG! What do you do to your hair to get it that long?" I didn't think my hair was long (cuz on LHCF BSL aint even long!  ) but it was then that I realized that my hair was IRL long and that it is actually the longest its ever been. My hair had always been neck to shoulder length. That was an eye opener for sure.


----------



## iVR (Jan 18, 2015)

havilland said:


> I love that system!  I've used it three times now and it gets better each time.  I mean the initial treatment, followed by the shampoo and conditioner two other times.  I'm happy with it. It rescued me from flat iron failure.



Does your hair revert with each wash?


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm here! My hair is not in crochet braids, and I will be keeping it braided up until mid-may. I wore it straight for 10 weeks and became very neglectful, so I needed to put it away. I use a mixture of water and kckt to moisturize my cornrows, and I use tea tree oil w/EVOO on my scalp occasionally because I don't want to shampoo often (I'm getting back on my workout routine). I plan on straightening again in May for a wedding.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 18, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Ok, ladies. It's time for...
> 
> Question of the Week: Do you get more attention from people (men and women) since your hair is now considered IRL long? Tell us about the time when people noticed your hair was IRL long.



Love the QoTW!

My first eye opener was when I went home for Mother's Day last year. On the plane to DC, 3 different women asked me about how I grew and moisturized my hair. And after my brother picked me up and we went to Pentagon City mall, I kept getting stopped and asked about my hair regi. The kicker was, my hair was in like 10 jumbo twists with Bantu knots at the ends. Those knots hide 3-4 inches of length and jumbo twists are like a throwaway style for me. That was when I knew I was on to something. 

SN- I live in Madison, WI now and don't run into ANY naturals.


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 18, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Ok, ladies. It's time for...  Question of the Week: Do you get more attention from people (men and women) since your hair is now considered IRL long? Tell us about the time when people noticed your hair was IRL long.



Yes!! I definitely get more attention from people now that my hair is considered IRL long (MBL), it's not always positive attention though, let me explain....

It's a mixed bag, so men approach me a lot more, particularly the suited up types, and they compliment me specifically on my hair, but then they will ask "what are you?".....

College educated women give a lot of compliments and positive energy, but the less educated tend to look at me like "She think she cute" and give me serious stank face. I'm generalizing of course, and this really only happens in my current city, when I travel elsewhere, I don't really experience the negativity on this level. The are stark race/class characteristics and divisions here.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 18, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> Love the QoTW!  My first eye opener was when I went home for Mother's Day last year. On the plane to DC, 3 different women asked me about how I grew and moisturized my hair. And after my brother picked me up and we went to Pentagon City mall, I kept getting stopped and asked about my hair regi. The kicker was, my hair was in like 10 jumbo twists with Bantu knots at the ends. Those knots hide 3-4 inches of length and jumbo twists are like a throwaway style for me. That was when I knew I was on to something.   SN- I live in Madison, WI now and don't run into ANY naturals.



 Wow, I'm in Milwaukee and although I see naturals occasionally, there are fewer  than I've seen in a while. The bad weaves and wigs are epic though! Not sure if some naturals are protective styling or have gone back to the creamy crack. 

I seem to get the side eye from other naturals. Some stare, but most rarely make eye contact. I think this is just Milwaukee as a whole.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 18, 2015)

Joigirl LOL re Milwaukee. I hear you girl. 

In Madison, it seems like I only ever see black people at church, and yeah. Being natural is not the thing.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 18, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> Joigirl LOL re Milwaukee. I hear you girl.  In Madison, it seems like I only ever see black people at church, and yeah. Being natural is not the thing.



I went to college there, so I see it hasn't changed. The only black folks I saw were on campus, and there weren't that many of us.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome ladies 



Froreal3 said:


> Welcome SpicyPisces. I'm a Pisces too.  Your regimen sounds good and simple. What vitamins are you taking?



 It's nice to meet a fellow Pisces. Right now I take a multivitamin, B Complex, biotin and I plan on adding silica to the mix soon. I keep my regimen simple because my hair is low maintenance and lets me be hair lazy


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 18, 2015)

havilland said:


> I'm here. Been in a bun all week.  I want to deep condition but I probably won't until Wednesday. I'm enjoying my straight hair about now. It's so shiny.



havilland YOU WIN!  Lol! :notworthy


----------



## havilland (Jan 18, 2015)

iVR said:


> Does your hair revert with each wash?



Yes. I have had no problems with reversion.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm here. I just did the LCO with aloe vera juice, silk touch cream and argan oil. I'm under a baggy right now for an extra moisture boost. So what if my hair reverts a bit. I'll take fluffy moist hair over straight dry hair any day 

Eta after I removed my baggy I did a search and destroy. I try to search for splits once a month.


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm here. I've been neglecting my hair after pampering it during the holidays. I'm getting back on track tonight. I will be mixing things up a little bit today. I'll prepoo with olive oil instead of coconut, trying a new shea moisture shampoo (pink label), condition with my usual moisturizing conditioner mix, henna spritz leave in, and finally sealing with my Shea mix.

The biggest plus about having longer hair is that the length gives more stylish options even when I'm neglecting it. I went to a party yesterday and people were still complementing my dry, tangled bun.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi ladies! How are we all doing? I know I'm ready for it to be spring. I'm hoping for a growth spurt and warmer weather already! Been drinking my protein shakes, doing extra protein treatments, vitamins, wearing wigs, keeping my twists in for two weeks, dcing weekly, massaging with sulfur and MN, alternating every other day. I hope this pays off by May. If this doesn't, then I don't know what will get me past BSL!


----------



## CarLiTa (Jan 24, 2015)

I just did my 2nd DC treatment this month I guess at this point I'm at every 2 weeks... this isn't good. This perhaps makes sense why my hair has suffered, because it wouldn't surprise me if I've missed 4 entire weeks in the past.

Maybe I should schedule my DCs? That way no matter where in the world I am, I KNOW I need to give my hair some TLC (when I travel, I throw hair care to the wayside, which is no good).


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 24, 2015)

CarLiTa I try to DC once per week, so 4x a month.


----------



## CarLiTa (Jan 24, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> CarLiTa I try to DC once per week, so 4x a month.



I feel like I need to rethink my hair regimen... like take it back to how I followed through when I first joined this website: write everything down, schedule it, until it becomes a habit. Because I tell ya, there's plenty that has become a non-habit for me, and those inactions are wrecking my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 25, 2015)

My phony bun fell off at work. It was in the back away from customers Thank God  My coworker called me on the intercom and when I walked in the room she was like "Is this yours?" I nearly died...


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 25, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My phony bun fell off at work. It was in the back away from customers Thank God  My coworker called me on the intercom and when I walked in the room she was like "Is this yours?" I nearly died...



Omg!........


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 25, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My phony bun fell off at work. It was in the back away from customers Thank God  My coworker called me on the intercom and when I walked in the room she was like "Is this yours?" I nearly died...



What?!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 25, 2015)

^^^Yes! I was wearing one of those hair tie buns. It's like a scrunchie made of hair. It helps to make my buns look messier. I won't be wearing it again.


----------



## Mortons (Jan 25, 2015)

I need to straighten my hair when the weather isn't wet, but I think I am on track for waist length by the end of the year. 

Un stretched likely to be barely apl ugh


----------



## Curlywurly10 (Jan 25, 2015)

Mortons said:


> I need to straighten my hair when the weather isn't wet, but I think I am on track for waist length by the end of the year.  Un stretched likely to be barely apl ugh



I feel you. It's the shrinkage that gets me! I just wish I had a little more hang without having to use the blowdryer to stretch, just to take me past shoulder length. 

I did a protein deep con yesterday. My hair feels great.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 25, 2015)

Morning ladies! I'm about to co-cleanse and deep condition right quick. I need a good scalp massage.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 25, 2015)

Good morning, everyone!
I rejoined LHCF last night and would like to be more active around here 
Here's my most recent length check (the belt is WL on me):






After this, I did trim to get rid of that random long section, so my hair is a bit more even, but I think I still kept most of my length. 

I am on a no-cut (meaning 4"+) for the next 3 years, and I have just recommitted to wearing primarily wash-n-gos for at least the rest of the year to fall in love with my hair again. I had been addicted to roller sets and straightening and was starting to resent my coils!

I hope to reach WL by my nappiversary on August 18!
Happy to be back


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 25, 2015)

I need to wash and deep condition my hair. It's been what feels like 2 weeks lol. Shame on me. But I've decided, that I'm okay with h being lazy sometimes lol. My hair is going to grow and as long as I'm cowashing, I'll be aiight.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 25, 2015)

davisbr88 Welcome back!

*Question of the Week: *Do you consult your SO (if you have one) or someone else significant in your life about your hair decisions? Why or why not?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 25, 2015)

Question of the Week: Do you consult your SO (if you have one) or someone else significant in your life about your hair decisions? Why or why not?[/QUOTE]  

If it's anything major then I would ask him what his thoughts are. I'm pretty indecisive when it comes to what I want to do next with my hair. For example I'm close to 5 months post relaxer and I've thought about transitioning but I'm not 100% sure yet. I asked my husband how he felt about it and he thinks as long as it makes me happy he's fine with it. If it's nothing major then no, I do what I please but I respect his opinion.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 25, 2015)

Question of the Week: Do you consult your SO (if you have one) or someone else significant in your life about your hair decisions? Why or why not?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sometimes, but I know that he does not care what i do with my hair. After almost 18 years, he's seen my hair in just about every style imaginable. He will offer an opinion if he really likes or hates it. Soliciting an opinion about a future style is useless.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 25, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> davisbr88 Welcome back!  Question of the Week: Do you consult your SO (if you have one) or someone else significant in your life about your hair decisions? Why or why not?



I do ask his opinion. He is an artist by trade, so he can see things that I don't; especially, when it comes to hair color.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 25, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> davisbr88 Welcome back!
> 
> Question of the Week: Do you consult your SO (if you have one) or someone else significant in your life about your hair decisions? Why or why not?



I do, because he's been in it with me this whole time (he applies my henna treatment). He doesn't want me to cut, though, and gets nervous about my frequent "trims".


----------



## havilland (Jan 25, 2015)

I did a nice clarifying shampoo today followed by a deep condition today for an hour under my turban with Hairveda MoisturePro.  Love that stuff.  Perfect to replenish my hair from my heat usage over the holidays.


----------



## havilland (Jan 25, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> davisbr88 Welcome back!  Question of the Week: Do you consult your SO (if you have one) or someone else significant in your life about your hair decisions? Why or why not?



Nope.  I never thought to ask DH. I went natural...wore weaves for three years...wore wigs for a year of my transition...... He never batted an eye and I never said a word.   

I am an "ask for forgiveness not permission" kinda girl.   I'd rather come home with a drastic change and let the chips fall where they may than have a long debate over something I already made up my mind about.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 25, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> *Question of the Week: *Do you consult your SO (if you have one) or someone else significant in your life about your hair decisions? Why or why not?



I ask him to help me decide when I am torn between 2 styles. His opinion about my appearance matters to me. However, I didn't get his advice when I decided to chop off all my hair when we first started dating. It was spontaneous and I kept it a secret for months


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 25, 2015)

So I came across a thread about Mineral Rich and how ladies were getting some thickness with this. I purchased two bottles and will use this in addition to my Manetabolism vitamins. I've been taking Manetabolism for four months now and while I've been getting greath growth my hair hasn't gotten any thicker so I'm hoping the Mineral Rich will help in that department


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 25, 2015)

NaturallyBri87 I took Mineral Rich back in 2012 and 2013. I didn't notice any changes to my hair, but did notice increased energy and better periods.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 25, 2015)

QotW: I know my SO likes my hair long... He also likes it straight, but he doesn't get that in a regular basis lol. I would inform him if I'm changing my hair, but I'm no seeking his approval for a change. 

He'll love me regardless :-D


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 26, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> NaturallyBri87 I took Mineral Rich back in 2012 and 2013. I didn't notice any changes to my hair, but did notice increased energy and better periods.



Darn. I was hoping you were going to say your hair thickened up lol. I did see a lot of people posting about an increase in energy. I hope this helps with my energy because I'm definitely one who needs naps. I'm about to start teaching middle school soon and will need all the energy I can get lol.

My bottle came today and I took my first dose. I like the taste so I won't have any problems taking it.

Thank you for your input!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yesterday was wash day. I did a steam treatment with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Intensive Hydration. I actually like this product but I decided to add a few things to it like raw honey, aloe vera juice and a lil rosewater. SMH Talk about slip! It was smoother than butter,lol This is my new mixture for my moisture dc treatments. Even today, I can't keep my hands out of my head, my hair feels extremely moisturized and soft. #Jackpot


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2015)

Tomorrow is wash day (at the salon) so I am doing an overnight prepoo with aloe vera juice and coconut oil.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 27, 2015)

Update: I was experiencing a bit of breakage for about two/three weeks. There are several potential culprits (I've been bad) - have been going two/three weeks between washes two months in a row, haven't done a protein treatment in a while, and haven't oil rinsed in quite some time.   

This past weekend I did my normal routine but used the CV Beer Honey & Egg shampoo bar for protein (and let it sit for a minute) and also oil rinsed. The breakage stopped completely. I really need to stop cutting corners (smh) because I usually pay for it. My hair is shinier and stronger. In hindsight I didn't need to go buy protein conditioners from SSI on Monday, the shampoo bar does the trick.   

One other thing instead of blow drying or setting on curlformers I sat under the dryer for 25 min while my hair was still in sections (8 Bantu knots) to get some of the moisture out. From there applied Bekura Palm Tapioca for moisture, sealed with QB Aethiopika, and put it in two side braids. My hair dried so nicely! Usually air drying leaves it crunchy, ends too curly/frizzy, but not this time. This was one short cut I'll repeat in the future.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 27, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week: Do you consult your SO (if you have one) or someone else significant in your life about your hair decisions? Why or why not?



No. I just surprise him on holidays, special events, and on occasion date night with styles he likes. Generally speaking he thinks I'm doing too much with how I maintain my hair and the stuff I buy...but he loves the length so doesn't complain.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 27, 2015)

So the sides of my hair are officially the same length as the back of my hair. 

And currently deep conditioning for the first time all month (shame on me!). Glad to get it done. Now just to figure out what to do with my hair for today... ::spins::

I think I'll do chunky braids for the next few days. Hopefully I'll just do about  15-20 on my head and call it a night. Trying to figure out which product I want to try next!


----------



## ezina (Jan 27, 2015)

I think I will try out the MHM, after my sew-in weave, which means I'll start experimenting with the method in 3 months or so. I'm surprised I'm even considering doing it because I always thought it was too long of a process and I don't care to use baking soda or ACV as clarifiers. I think my interest peaked after I did some research on MHM for a guest article I wrote for a blog.

I honestly don't care about definition and clumping since I mostly wear my hair stretched, but if I can wear a wash n go successfully (i.e. easy detangling when I wash and no breakage) and eliminate the extra step of stretching with braids and/or twists, I am sold! I'll still put my hair in a bun, though. I'm about that bun life.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Jan 27, 2015)

Question of the Week: Do you consult your SO (if you have one) or someone else significant in your life about your hair decisions? Why or why not?

No I do not. Why? Because I wouldn't pay him any mind. He doesn't care about styling. Now if I show up with a fade again there might be a problem.


----------



## ezina (Jan 27, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> So the sides of my hair are officially the same length as the back of my hair.
> 
> *And currently deep conditioning for the first time all month (shame on me!). Glad to get it done. Now just to figure out what to do with my hair for today... ::spins::*
> 
> I think I'll do chunky braids for the next few days. Hopefully I'll just do about  15-20 on my head and call it a night. Trying to figure out which product I want to try next!



I haven't washed or deep conditioned in over a month. 
It was a deliberate decision on my part, though, because I wanted to stretch out the use of my flat ironed hair before I put it into a weave next week. Also, I find that I can detangle and stretch my hair more easily on the first wash after I straightened my hair vs second, third, etc., which comes in handy for the heatless blowout method in preparation for my sew-in. I am so lazy with my hair.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sooooo I THOUGHT I was going to be doing WNGs primarily but my hair said "nah."
I trimmed my ends last week and after just TWO WNGs, SSKs, splits, and dryness out the wazoo. Totally going back to heat, but switching to lower heat to stretch the hair for more curly styles to compromise so I won't get addicted to straight hair again. 
Sitting with a DC on my hair for the rest of the night!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 27, 2015)

My braids look so thin!bi dunno what's going on these days!

My hair is not thin by any means... Not fine either... I dunno what's up with that...
Maybe I'm imagining it. 

But my hair feels GOODT!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 28, 2015)

OMG, I finally tried out this cool and seal method that I thought was complete nonsense when I read it and like ImanAdero said: MY HAIR FEELS SOOOOO GOODT!!!!
Once I took off my heating cap, I let my hair cool and applied some cheapie conditioner on top. When I rinsed....





My hair felt SO smooth, soft, fluffy, and just absolutely amazing! This is the best my hair has felt in months!
This is definitely a new staple in my regimen!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello ladies, 

I have started a new semester ... five classes..
and while my health has taken a turn for the worse, it returned, MY HAIR IS NO LONGER FALLING OUT!

No it isn't to the tip of my toes, but I am so ecstatic that it is not falling out.. 

I am in braids at the moment. I used Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner and steamed my hair weekly, added Alter Ego drops, and ... just TLC. I went from losing about 350 strands to about 10 strands. 

I am crossing my fingers in hope that no new medication will cause issues... but I just wanted to share


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 29, 2015)

That's great news!  JJamiah

You look so cute in those styles. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 29, 2015)

I think I have been in a WL challenge for the last 3 years...

What this really means to me is that I'm not retaining length... Because for sure I haven't had any major cuts. 

So I think Feburary I'm going to get some braids out in so I can get some good retention going. Right now I'm not sure what's wrong with my regimen... I could probably do more deep conditioning, but honestly, I've been co-washing every 5-8 days recently... So we'll see. Probably just need a break.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 29, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> I think I have been in a WL challenge for the last 3 years...
> 
> What this really means to me is that I'm not retaining length... Because for sure I haven't had any major cuts.
> 
> So I think Feburary I'm going to get some braids out in so I can get some good retention going. Right now I'm not sure what's wrong with my regimen... I could probably do more deep conditioning, but honestly, I've been co-washing every 5-8 days recently... So we'll see. Probably just need a break.



Have you considered adding more protein? I know adding a weekly lite protein dc to my reggie, instead of a hardcore protein every 6 weeks have allowed me to retain more.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 30, 2015)

Froreal3 thanks so much


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 30, 2015)

angelhairtype4 said:


> Question of the Week: Do you consult your SO (if you have one) or someone else significant in your life about your hair decisions? Why or why not?
> 
> No I do not. Why? Because I wouldn't pay him any mind. He doesn't care about styling. Now if I show up with a fade again there might be a problem.



Lol. I just imagined you surprising dh with a fade.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 30, 2015)

Firstborn2 said:


> Have you considered adding more protein? I know adding a weekly lite protein dc to my reggie, instead of a hardcore protein every 6 weeks have allowed me to retain more.



I think I get a bit of protein. I could probably add a little more or use the green tea keratin spray more often?

I dunno... It's annoying, but honestly, it is what it is... I'll figure it out.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ladies! Can you believe the first month of the year is already over?! Wow, I have a feeling this year is going to go by super fast. 

I'm over here chillin (supposed to be working on some stuff) with this Hair Therapy Wrap on my head and some APB Olive & Oats Herbal Condish in m hair. Hair and scalp is so minty cool and warm a the same time. 

Anyway...

*Question of the Week:* Have you ever heard the wolf cry to the blue corn moon? 





















j/k 

Nah... *Are you a salon head or more of a diyer and why?*


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 1, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Ladies! Can you believe the first month of the year is already over?! Wow, I have a feeling this year is going to go by super fast.
> 
> I'm over here chillin (supposed to be working on some stuff) with this Hair Therapy Wrap on my head and some APB Olive & Oats Herbal Condish in m hair. Hair and scalp is so minty cool and warm a the same time.
> 
> ...





I'm a DIYer. Professionals don't always care. Second, it saves money to do these kinda things on your own. Finally, I think a person should always know how to groom themselves. If for no other reason, you can't teach someone else (like your kids) something you don't understand. 

Great job hosting, Froreal3! Congratulations on a great first month.


----------



## havilland (Feb 1, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Ladies! Can you believe the first month of the year is already over?! Wow, I have a feeling this year is going to go by super fast.   I'm over here chillin (supposed to be working on some stuff) with this Hair Therapy Wrap on my head and some APB Olive & Oats Herbal Condish in m hair. Hair and scalp is so minty cool and warm a the same time.   Anyway...  Question of the Week: Have you ever heard the wolf cry to the blue corn moon?  j/k   Nah... Are you a salon head or more of a diyer and why?


   Lol!!!  Girl u cray cray. 

 I'm a DIY-er.  I go to the salon a few times a year to get a break from my hair.  Especially now that it's longer.     

Today I co washed with protein condish and wore my hair in my fav curly girly pony.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 1, 2015)

havilland Hair looking good! 

As for me, I've always been a diyer. I used to wear my hair in braided extensions most of the time and I used to do those myself. My reason is because it's cheaper.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 1, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Ladies! Can you believe the first month of the year is already over?! Wow, I have a feeling this year is going to go by super fast.   I'm over here chillin (supposed to be working on some stuff) with this Hair Therapy Wrap on my head and some APB Olive & Oats Herbal Condish in m hair. Hair and scalp is so minty cool and warm a the same time.   Anyway...  Question of the Week: Have you ever heard the wolf cry to the blue corn moon?  j/k   Nah... Are you a salon head or more of a diyer and why?



LOL @ the wolf crying at the moon. I'm DIY type. I haven't been to a salon in years. I've had some not so good experiences with some salons I went to in the past. Outside of my mother who is a stylist, I have a hard time trusting anyone in my hair. If my mom didn't live out of state she'd be doing my hair.  I have moments that I do just want a break and have someone not only skilled but have healthy hair practices do my hair but it's hard to find.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Letta (Feb 2, 2015)

Didn't make WL in 2014 so I'm gonna try again in 2015. #SoCloseDamnit

Ultimate Goal: Full WL
Regimen: Wash 2-3 times a week as I swim for exercise and I have a terrible dandruff (I got RX for it level terrible erplexed). I deep condition when I feel like my hair needs it but nothing major.
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 3-4 inches
Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural
Tips/Tricks: 
Issues or difficulties you're having: Major shedding still from medicine and stress. I've changed medication and taking a multi-vitamin currently so hopefully I'll see some changes.

I saw Reniece for a length check the first week of January and she gave me great advice so hopefully I'll get the type of growth I used to have. I may have to go back to wigs since they helped me transition.

Pics courtesy of Reniece: 
Before: My hair just blown out before the trim and flat iron magic. 
After: Swangin


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 2, 2015)

Letta said:


> Didn't make WL in 2014 so I'm gonna try again in 2015. #SoCloseDamnit  Ultimate Goal: Full WL Regimen: Wash 2-3 times a week as I swim for exercise and I have a terrible dandruff (I got RX for it level terrible erplexed). I deep condition when I feel like my hair needs it but nothing major. How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 3-4 inches Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural Tips/Tricks: Issues or difficulties you're having: Major shedding still from medicine and stress. I've changed medication and taking a multi-vitamin currently so hopefully I'll see some changes.  I saw Reniece for a length check the first week of January and she gave me great advice so hopefully I'll get the type of growth I used to have. I may have to go back to wigs since they helped me transition.  Pics courtesy of Reniece: Before: My hair just blown out before the trim and flat iron magic. After: Swangin



Beautiful Hair! I wish I lived close to Reniece so she could work her magic on my hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 2, 2015)

Question of the week:

I'm a little bit of both. I wash and condition my own hair because I want to stay consistent with my products and no one is going to be gentle with my hair like I am lol. And now that my hair is long enough to wash and condition in sections it's become a lot easier for me.

The one thing i do go to the shop for when when I want my hair blow dried and straightened...which is usually every three months or when a special occasion is coming up


----------



## growbaby (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a question, does anyone still use the search and destroy method for splits?


----------



## QueenAmaka (Feb 5, 2015)

I really need to be in this challenge. My hair has stalled at the same length for about a year. I know it is because I have not been consistent with anything hair related. I wore a couple of sew-ins last year and while I did not lose any hair my hair did not increase in length. My goal is to surpass waist length by the end of this year.

New Regimen:

Relax Every 10 -- 12 weeks
Deep Condition Weekly
Sulfur Oil growth aides
Co Wash 1 - 2 times per week


ETA: Starting PIC


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 5, 2015)

growbaby said:


> I have a question, does anyone still use the search and destroy method for splits?



growbaby I don't anymore mainly because I don't have the patience. Now I just dust with my SplitEnder when necessary and it's all good.


----------



## sgold04 (Feb 5, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> growbaby I don't anymore mainly because I don't have the patience. Now I just dust with my SplitEnder when necessary and it's all good.



I'm scared to try the split ender, does hair have to be bone straight to use it?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 5, 2015)

growbaby said:


> I have a question, does anyone still use the search and destroy method for splits?



Definitely! I do thus when I want to keep my length, but get rid of weak/split ends. I only do an all over trim a couple times a year.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 5, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> I'm scared to try the split ender, does hair have to be bone straight to use it?



sgold04 no just fairly straight and thoroughly detangled. You have to do it in small sections as well kind of like you're flat ironing. Not doing these things will result in your hair feeling like its getting ripped out or the device not going all the way through. I've had mine for several years now and love it.


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 6, 2015)

I think I'm going to get my hair done in Senegalese twists soon. 

I'm kinda over my own hair...

Or maybe I'll have my Braider so a style with my own hair... That may be better.


----------



## havilland (Feb 6, 2015)

growbaby said:


> I have a question, does anyone still use the search and destroy method for splits?


  I do but I can't be trusted with scissors so I am not trimming at all until June. ---  


Off to today's story....  Wednesday I had a massive hair drama soap opera show going on at my house.    


 I deep conditioned my hair.  Lately I have been finger combing only. I've decided that is a no no for my fine hair.   I rinsed that conditioner and did an acv rinse.  Next thing I know as I'm applying my styling prods my hair knarled and tangled up...the styler beaded up on my hair and turned into those white balls...ugh!!! 

 I had to get back in the shower, wash my hair with shampoo to remove what I can only assume is product build up...and then run the rake through my hair.


 OMG....two months of finger combed only "left behind" shed hair came out. It looked like I was going bald!!!  I was hot!  And late for work!!!  

Eventually I got it under control and my hair was smooth and shiny like glass afterwards.    

Lesson learned.  I have to comb my hair at least once or twice a month. Finger combing is not an exclusive deal for me.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 6, 2015)

havilland said:


> I have to comb my hair at least once or twice a month. Finger combing is not an exclusive deal for me.



This is me. Especially for the top of my head otherwise it literally like webs up on me, such a headache if I don't stay on top of it.


----------



## Napp (Feb 6, 2015)

Its gonna take a miracle for me to get to WL this year


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 7, 2015)

Napp said:


> Its gonna take a miracle for me to get to WL this year



Me too girl


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 7, 2015)

Nothing new to report. I think i am going to trim off about an inch. I am still consistently drinking my protein shakes,  vitamins, MN, and sulfur.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## havilland (Feb 7, 2015)

Napp said:


> Its gonna take a miracle for me to get to WL this year



All we can do is try and hope for the best.  Just don't hinder your progress.


----------



## havilland (Feb 7, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> Me too girl



I can't wait until we can post in the waist length and beyond thread !


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 8, 2015)

Napp said:


> Its gonna take a miracle for me to get to WL this year



You are not alone. I am getting the itch to get a Deva cut. I hate this tail in the back! My hair looks fine from the front, but the back has shelf-like layering going on.


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 8, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> You are not alone. I am getting the itch to get a Deva cut. I hate this tail in the back! My hair looks fine from the front, but the back has shelf-like layering going on.



No! Don't cut it! I had the "shelf" and got it cut off. But the part in the back still hangs. It's the shape of the head! You'll see when you cut it how short in inches that part is compared to the rest of the hair. When I had the "shelf" it was really all the same length.


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 8, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> No! Don't cut it! I had the "shelf" and got it cut off. But the part in the back still hangs. It's the shape of the head! You'll see when you cut it how short in inches that part is compared to the rest of the hair. When I had the "shelf" it was really all the same length.



I just can't seem to get it to hang properly. It would probably look better if I could braid to my scalp or flat twist...guess I just have to get through this phase.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 8, 2015)

Today was wash day.  Dced and trimmed an inch all around.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## SpicyPisces (Feb 8, 2015)

I applied my sulfur mix and deep conditioned today. I'm baggying my hair for now until I braid it later.


----------



## ezina (Feb 8, 2015)

I just got a sew-in installed a few days ago. I feel a little better. Dealing with my natural hair lately was driving me nuts. I'm keeping the sew-in in until the end of April/beginning of May, and after that, I think I'm going to lay off weave (as a protective style) for good. I really need to get to know my hair better.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 8, 2015)

Did a curlformer set Friday and have had my hair up since then in a bun, no moisturizing and sealing has been needed. Tonight I might go ahead and do it just in case though.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Question of the Week:* How often do you trim and/or dust? Why? Do you retain more with dusts/trims or when you don't cut at all?


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Feb 9, 2015)

How often do you trim and/or dust? Why? Do you retain more with dusts/trims or when you don't cut at all?

Once at the beginning or ending of the year I will do a serious trim. In between I randomly do search and destroy. Depends if I notice fairy knots or split ends. 

I'm not sure whether that helps or hurts my length. In the end I'd be upset if I reached my goal length then have to find I have to get inches trimmed due to health.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 9, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week: How often do you trim and/or dust? Why? Do you retain more with dusts/trims or when you don't cut at all?



Usually every 10-12 weeks I dust. Right now I'm in a no cut challenge though so I'm trying to hold off until April. Dusting helps to keep my ends healthy and aids in retention however now that my hair is exceptionally healthy I think 10-12 weeks might be too often. Not dusting on some kind of regular basis results in less retention in the long term for me. 

As I write this I'm realizing that a March dust might be the best course of action.....we'll see. The last time I did it was 14 weeks ago.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 9, 2015)

Froreal3 I trim once or twice a year. That is the only way to retain length for me. Frequent trimming helps keep my ends thick, but that's about it. This year instead of getting one big trim I plan on dusting my ends every 3 months. I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 9, 2015)

I trim whenever my beautician tells me I need one. I protective style and the last time I trimmed was in the middle of Oct


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 10, 2015)

I trim about every 6 months. I search and destroy, but in thinking of changing my approach. I don't seem to be retaining as much as I'd like and it's probably because I go too ing in between trims.


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 10, 2015)

I trim about half an inch every six months. I search and destroy single strand knots in between my trims. I have noticed that the number of SSKs lessens when I don't do too many WNGs in a row and when I avoid that darn denman brush. Lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## sgold04 (Feb 10, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week: How often do you trim and/or dust? Why? Do you retain more with dusts/trims or when you don't cut at all?



I trim twice a year, usually when I straighten it. Trimming less frequently is the main reason I have retained a lot in the past couple years. I S&D every once in a while, maybe every 3 months, I don't do it frequently, BUT when styling my hair, if I come across an ssk or split end, I cut it. I only get split ends when I straighten my hair. If my ends feel raggedy, but I don't see split ends or thin ends, then I just baby them, or get a long term protective style so I don't have the urge to cut them (I have crochet braids in Havana twists right now, I plan on having crochet braids until mid-May).


----------



## Curlywurly10 (Feb 10, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week: How often do you trim and/or dust? Why? Do you retain more with dusts/trims or when you don't cut at all?



I trim half an inch every 6 months...if I remember. It's not really something I think about but perhaps I should!


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 13, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week: How often do you trim and/or dust? Why? Do you retain more with dusts/trims or when you don't cut at all?



Happy Valentine's Day, host with the most! 

I dust about once a month, S&D as needed, and trim about a quarter inch once every other month or so.


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 14, 2015)

Going on 3 weeks without washing my hair. This is becoming a bad habit -_____-


----------



## iVR (Feb 14, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Question of the Week: How often do you trim and/or dust? Why? Do you retain more with dusts/trims or when you don't cut at all?



I get a trim/dusting every 3 months.  It helps my hair stay well shaped. Granted my stylist only takes off what's necessary no more. I think I retain more with trims/dust. If I skip an appointment my ends knot really bad and my hair becomes difficult to manage. I tried going 6 months without a trim and it was ugly...


----------



## jprayze (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't really have a trim schedule but when I dusted about every other month (just taking the smallest amount possible off the ends of my twists), my hair seemed to thrive and I didn't have to trim often at all.

I trim according to the morrocco method, to make sure I avoid bad cutting days!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey ladies! I haven't been active much this week since I've been out of town. I'm also feeling kind of meh about the hair thing. Pretty sure I won't make WL this year, but that's ok for me. As long as I retain something each year, I'm good. 

*Anyway QOTW: *Is WL your final goal? Why or why not?


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 21, 2015)

^^For me, it would be. My original goal was MBL, so if I make it to WL, I will probably just cut back to MBL and maintain.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 21, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> *Anyway QOTW: *Is WL your final goal? Why or why not?



 Yes. Wl is my final goal. I am only 5' so any longer would be too much for me to handle.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Feb 21, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Anyway QOTW: Is WL your final goal? Why or why not?



No. I want to be waist length in its curly state lol. It'd probably reach the floor straightened by then though.


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 21, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been active much this week since I've been out of town. I'm also feeling kind of meh about the hair thing. Pretty sure I won't make WL this year, but that's ok for me. As long as I retain something each year, I'm good.  Anyway QOTW: Is WL your final goal? Why or why not?



I thought I would stop at WL, but I will probably go to TBL. Though, I will probably get it shaped after I reach WL.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Feb 21, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> QOTW: Is WL your final goal? Why or why not?



I think it will be. While I am open to the idea of just letting my hair grow until it becomes too much (especially since I have a lot of shrinkage), the longest length I'd maintain is WL or a few inches past.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 21, 2015)

WL is my final goal but if it's longer that's fine too, I won't complain!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been active much this week since I've been out of town. I'm also feeling kind of meh about the hair thing. Pretty sure I won't make WL this year, but that's ok for me. As long as I retain something each year, I'm good.  Anyway QOTW: Is WL your final goal? Why or why not?



I think it is for me. My hair is already a lot to deal with now so I can't imagine any longer than that.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 21, 2015)

My final goal is classic length because I want my hair to hit MBL in curly styles.


----------



## irisak (Feb 21, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been active much this week since I've been out of town. I'm also feeling kind of meh about the hair thing. Pretty sure I won't make WL this year, but that's ok for me. As long as I retain something each year, I'm good.
> 
> Anyway QOTW: Is WL your final goal? Why or why not?



I don't really know anymore. My original length goal was apl lol. Now I'm just curious to see how long it actually can grow. I don't think I'll ever just maintain at a specific length.

Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## jprayze (Feb 21, 2015)

Just some recent hair pics...the last pic is a roller set that I got at the beauty school.  I have no idea where I will be at the end of the year lol but I'm having fun lol


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 21, 2015)

QUOTE="Froreal3;21147053"] QOTW: Is WL your final goal? Why or why not?[/QUOTE]  

I love how you keep us engaged FroReal 

WL the end? No. Originally yes and then I started browsing through old Classic Length threads and said "why not classic or TBL?". The honest answer is probably because I didn't think it possible for me. The ladies in those threads made me a believer though so why not? It's going to take a few years but I'm ready. 


Update: I straightened my hair for Valentine's Day and was pleased to see how healthy it looks. Its nice and full like it was 3 years ago before I jacked it up. The ends even look good. I can tell when I run my fingers through it I need a good dust though because of the snagging. I may just take care of those today with the SplitEnder since it's so straight...save me having to straighten it again in a few weeks.


To straighten I used the  Tresemme 7 Day Smooth. It did the job and I love the results but I probably won't use it again because my ends broke a little during the blow dry. Next time I want a temporary treatment I'll try the Beautiful Textures. Now that I think about it I have half a sample size bottle of QOD Organiq left that I may just use. Keratin treatments help my hair to dry faster and thus when I blow dry to stretch I don't need as much heat....hmmmm I need to just go head and do that.


----------



## havilland (Feb 21, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been active much this week since I've been out of town. I'm also feeling kind of meh about the hair thing. Pretty sure I won't make WL this year, but that's ok for me. As long as I retain something each year, I'm good.  Anyway QOTW: Is WL your final goal? Why or why not?



I'm kinda meh about my hair right now too. 


My goal is hip.  I just want to see if I can get there.  If waist is too long I'll stop there....I just wish I would HURRY UP AND GET THERE.


----------



## iLurk (Feb 21, 2015)

Im gonna pull out of this challenge theres no use of even getting my hopes up that my hair will grow even just half an inch pass apl.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 21, 2015)

jprayze looking good sis! 

iLurk Nooo! Stay and chat w/us at least. I'm not making WL either, but I'm still hosting the dang thing.


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 21, 2015)

I am definitely meh about my hair... my goal is WL and that's definitely it. Maybe I won't even get ThAT far... but WL is my final goal... my hair is dense and even though it's not.hard to deal with I just feel like detangling will be terrible lol. 

But then again, I'm contemplating cutting my hair anyway lol. So I might don't make it anyway


----------



## sgold04 (Feb 21, 2015)

WL was my ultimate goal, but now I'm thinking TBL. I'm aiming for at least 2 inches past WL so I can have fun and do bad things with my hair for a few months and then trim it back to WL and PS for a while  I do wear my hair in natural styles most of the time, and I would love a BSL twist out, but I'm not sure how long that would be stretched. 

Having said that, I'm kinda "meh" about my hair too. I wore it straight for a while and completely neglected it, now I'm in crochet braids and I'm not really moisturizing as I should. I'm supposed to take them down tomorrow but I don't feel like detangling my hair, so I may wait.


----------



## metro_qt (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm going to lurk this thread...I would like full WL. I have WL right now, but I haven't really taken care of my hair in the last year...I neglected it something awful.

So...full waist length to tailbone length is my goal.


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 21, 2015)

On a separate note... flat twists are my new thing. I should start experiment with actual hair styles as opposed to jut doing it for a twist out... but the twist outs look good!

And I realize how much brushing (like with a boar brush) probably isn't good for my ends... but my hair just curls so pretty at the end when I do.


----------



## ezina (Feb 22, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> *Anyway QOTW: *Is WL your final goal? Why or why not?



My current final goal is waist length  or, more accurately, "whip" length (between waist and hip length) on stretched hair. I definitely won't mind if my hair grows longer; I just need to get past my waist before I can go on true cruise control. If my hair gets too long (is there even such a thing? Haha), the shrinkage will take care of it.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 22, 2015)

I would like to be at waist length in it's shrunken state.


----------



## Curlywurly10 (Feb 22, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> QOTW: Is WL your final goal? Why or why not?



When I started on my HHJ, my final goal was MBL but I didn't fully appreciate shrinkage back then! So gonna keep on growing until it feels long without stretching.


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm going for it! I like reading this thread. Now that I have a fighting chance to reach this goal I'm joining.

Ultimate Goal:    hip

Regimen: weekly or when I'm lazy biweekly wash, dc, detangle, ms, than bun. I ms once in between washes. I leave my hair mostly in buns with the help of gel to tame edges. When not in buns I wear twistsouts and wngs.

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:    4-5
Natural/Relaxed/Other:    natural 

Tips/Tricks:  trim by the moon method once to twice yearly. Detangling only with dc in my hair.
Issues or difficulties you're having:  my edges fall out before anything else so I maintain by adding more dc to this area and more moisture/oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 22, 2015)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> I would like to be at waist length in it's shrunken state.



Wow NaturallyBri87 that's a great goal. Do you think that will ever happen with shrinkage? How long do you think it will have to be?



Curlywurly10 said:


> When I started on my HHJ, my final goal was MBL but I didn't fully appreciate shrinkage back then! So gonna keep on growing until it feels long without stretching.



Curlywurly10 same here. A few years ago, I thought that MBL was long enough seeing as my hair never reached past my neck before.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 22, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> I'm going for it! I like reading this thread. Now that I have a fighting chance to reach this goal I'm joining.
> 
> Ultimate Goal:    hip
> 
> ...



 bluenvy! We're about the same length! Do you consider yourself BSL right now or grazing MBL?


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 22, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Wow NaturallyBri87 that's a great goal. Do you think that will ever happen with shrinkage? How long do you think it will have to be?
> 
> Ikr!!! Because I don't really don't want to ever wear my hair straight so if I can do waist length and it's shrunken state I'll be good.  Well I think if I keep protective styling with wigs and taking my manetabolism vitamins (it has my hair growing like crazy) I can get there in maybe like 4 years.
> 
> It may turn out that I don't even want my hair that long. But right now that's what I'm going for


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks Froreal3. I consider my hair bsl.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 23, 2015)

MBL is my ultimate goal. I want to grow to WL just to see if I can make it, but I think that will be too much hair for me. I'm very petite and I'm scared of my hair overwhelming me.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Feb 23, 2015)

I probably need a trim which I will do myself as every time I go for a trim they fil theneed to cut 4 or more inches.


----------



## bellashair (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm late but, I'd like to join the challenge..

Right now I am about MBL? I'd like to be WL unstretched


----------



## havilland (Mar 4, 2015)

Bun Mistress said:


> I probably need a trim which I will do myself as every time I go for a trim they fil theneed to cut 4 or more inches.



Gurl!  You betta trim it yourself. Don't come up in here with a "salon horror story"...!


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 4, 2015)

Did my first wash n go today since chopping off my relaxed ends in June...it turned out, well..  Talk about mushroom head  I look like one those walking mushrooms on the Mario Brothers video game  Even though I won't wear this style often I'm going to practice so it looks more presentable.

Used Tia Kirby's method plus gel. For conditioner I used Oyin Hair Dew so my hair is soft but even with the gel it's not as defined as I'd like. I think I need to use a heavier oil instead of EVCO and just gel...dunno, will try again Friday using Naptural85's technique.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 4, 2015)

Now I'm thinking it's the combo of EVCO and Oyin Hair Dew that messed up this wash n go. I didn't use that much EVCO but my hair feels oily....

I need to go check out the Winter Wash n Go thread


----------



## havilland (Mar 5, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Now I'm thinking it's the combo of EVCO and Oyin Hair Dew that messed up this wash n go. I didn't use that much EVCO but my hair feels oily....  I need to go check out the Winter Wash n Go thread



It took me over a year to get a decent wash n go.  Hang in there.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 5, 2015)

havilland said:


> It took me over a year to get a decent wash n go.  Hang in there.



havilland

Was it the technique, products, or just training your hair that eventually made it turn out well? What was the key for you?


----------



## havilland (Mar 5, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> havilland  Was it the technique, products, or just training your hair that eventually made it turn out well? What was the key for you?



Deep conditioning, co washing daily and getting my hair's moisture balance.  It seems after diligent deep conditioning once or twice weekly and daily co washing for many many months, my hair just changed and became more manageable.  My hair doesn't need daily co washing anymore but I spritz it with water when I get home from work. 

Also, playing with products and techniques until down thing finally worked.  The Dickey method of applying products to soaking dripping wet hair works best for me. This method really locks in the curl patten and shine.  I apply my products in the shower while my hair is literally soaked in water.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 5, 2015)

havilland said:


> Deep conditioning, co washing daily and getting my hair's moisture balance.  It seems after diligent deep conditioning once or twice weekly and daily co washing for many many months, my hair just changed and became more manageable.  My hair doesn't need daily co washing anymore but I spritz it with water when I get home from work.  Also, playing with products and techniques until down thing finally worked.  The Dickey method of applying products to soaking dripping wet hair works best for me. This method really locks in the curl patten and shine.  I apply my products in the shower while my hair is literally soaked in water.



Trying this for the next week! Thanks!


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 5, 2015)

havilland said:


> Deep conditioning, co washing daily and getting my hair's moisture balance.  It seems after diligent deep conditioning once or twice weekly and daily co washing for many many months, my hair just changed and became more manageable.  My hair doesn't need daily co washing anymore but I spritz it with water when I get home from work.  Also, playing with products and techniques until down thing finally worked.  The Dickey method of applying products to soaking dripping wet hair works best for me. This method really locks in the curl patten and shine.  I apply my products in the shower while my hair is literally soaked in water.



Sounds a lot like my regimen too. Once your hair is moisturized, manageability vastly improves.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 6, 2015)

Tried another wash n go this morning. Deep conditioned for 15 min, mud wash for about 5, oil rinse with my personal concoction instead of EVCO, leave-in and gel in layers - everything but the DC in the shower. I used waaaay too much product,  but let the water rinse a bit away at the end. It already looks much better than Wednesday's attempt. We'll see how it dries....I need to go get a diffuser attachment later so I can speed up the drying process next time.  


Holding out hope for a good hair day!


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Mar 6, 2015)

To answer the QOTW WL length was only my long term goal and it has become my short term goal. My overall, ultimate goal is whip length.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 6, 2015)

Pic of my still wet wash n go...tagging EnExitStageLeft because said I would tag you when I finally did it. here it is  took 9 months, lol, but that's okay


----------



## iVR (Mar 6, 2015)

The picture on the left is 54 weeks ago. I sometimes feel like a narcissist by taking photos every morning of each day's hairstyle, but seeing this makes it worth it. I haven't straightened my hair in a minute so I don't know exactly how long it is straight, but I am past SL.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 7, 2015)

CaliCurls

YASSSSSS MAMA! Its so defined. What products did you use? Did you use the rake and smooth method or did you use a brush?


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 7, 2015)

bellashair said:


> I'm late but, I'd like to join the challenge..
> 
> Right now I am about MBL? I'd like to be WL unstretched



 bellashair! You look like WL stretched. WL unstretched is a good goal to have. What length stretched do you think that will be?


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi ladies. School and work have been kicking my arse. But that's ok. It will all be worth it in the end. 

I haven't been focused on my hair or length or anything. Therefore, I haven't used my growth aids as consistently as I used to. Right now I'm using MN and sulfur maybe twice to three times a week rather than daily. IDK, maybe daily is overkill anyway. I'm not as motivated since I haven't noticed much growth/retention in a while. I've been wearing wigs for almost four months, but I need a good growth spurt to get me back in the groove. 

caliscurls your hair looks great in that wash in go!


----------



## Goldn (Mar 7, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> No! Don't cut it! I had the "shelf" and got it cut off. But the part in the back still hangs. It's the shape of the head! You'll see when you cut it how short in inches that part is compared to the rest of the hair. When I had the "shelf" it was really all the same length.



I've been struggling with my shelf in the back and was considering a deva cut.  Thanks krissyhair, I looked at my sons head and realized that my head is just shaped that way


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 7, 2015)

I have been wearing my hair loose recently. And I feel like it's growing, but I've got to take a little bit more care of my kitchen. Thebback of my hair is so dry and prone to tangling.  So I have to take better care...

I've been wanting to get braids too.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Mar 7, 2015)

So close, yet so far....T_T...


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 7, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> CaliCurls  YASSSSSS MAMA! Its so defined. What products did you use? Did you use the rake and smooth method or did you use a brush?



EnExitStageLeft

 I used the smoothing method in layers and sections with Kinky Curly Knot Today and the Kinky Curly Curling Cream. Before applying KCKT I did an oil rinse with a mixture of jojoba oil, castor oil, olive oil, and argon oil. It dried shiny and defined with no frizz. Hopefully it lasts until Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 7, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> IDK, maybe daily is overkill anyway. I'm not as motivated since I haven't noticed much growth/retention in a while. I've been wearing wigs for almost four months, but I need a good growth spurt to get me back in the groove.



Froreal3 

Who knows you might just see a growth spurt now because you're not focused on it. That happens quite a bit. Hang in there!


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 9, 2015)

[USER=445277]Goldn[/USER];21204445 said:
			
		

> I've been struggling with my shelf in the back and was considering a deva cut.  Thanks krissyhair, I looked at my sons head and realized that my head is just shaped that way



I love to see the adorable little black boys with the extra "chunk" of noggin in the back until they grow into their little heads. Adds to the cuteness.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 9, 2015)

Update photo.  Relaxed on Saturday. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Huh? I thought I posted QOTW! Well here it is...

QOTW: Have you noticed any hateration now that your hair is IRL long?


----------



## LoliyaGbeye (Mar 10, 2015)

No hateration just a lot of compliments especially from other black women. As a woman who had NEVER worn my own hair (permed or natural) for more than a day or to before putting in a weave or braids, I never realized how great it felt to get complimented on my own hair rather than some Chinese or Indian woman's hair that happens to be attached to my head.


----------



## bluenvy (Mar 10, 2015)

I get lots of complements as well. I get the occasional ( is that her hair stare) look from strangers.
One friend gave my hair a double run threw with her fingers and was so surprised that my hair is real. I know she was hating from the tough tug thinking she was gonna pull out a weave. The nerve of ppl, but the smile on my face


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 10, 2015)

No one can really tell the length of my hair since it is natural. I just get the stare. I got more compliments when my hair was shorter from black women. More stares and eye contact from men now that it is longer and out of the awkward stage. I guess most men really do like long hair better? My husband doesn't care and I love it.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 10, 2015)

No haters, just compliments and loads of questions.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah, I haven't had hateration either. I think it's because I wear my hair natural, so you can't see the length. I have had compliments when my hair is in a twist out or blown out.


----------



## ezina (Mar 10, 2015)

No hate that I've sensed. I mostly wear my hair in a bun and I'm quite an introvert, anyway.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 10, 2015)

I haven't had any haters. Most people are really nice and they want to know where I get my hair done. Close friends and family ask about my hair products.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 10, 2015)

No haters. I get a lot of stares when my hair is out or when I wear a ponytail but I get mostly complements and the occasional "is that your hair?" look or question.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 10, 2015)

My hair is in a protective style a majority of the time so I don't really get too much comments these days besides some people asking if I'm natural. When I have worn my hair out I would get compliments and the occasional looks, I've had an Asian lady ask me if my hair was a wig at one point.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## sgold04 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes to the haters, but it tends to be a class/level of education issue when it comes to women in my age range. Educated Black women will compliment my hair and/or we'll exchange hair tips.  Lots of stank looks and intense focus on my scalp with some other women, but it pretty much only happens here in my current city, not when I'm elsewhere.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 10, 2015)

As I lose this baby weight, my waist is becoming more defined again. And it seems like I am closer to waist than I originally thought.  If I don't trim anymore this year I can make it by December.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 12, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Huh? I thought I posted QOTW! Well here it is...
> 
> QOTW: Have you noticed any hateration now that your hair is IRL long?



Nope... women have just been like your hair is great. If they're hating I don't know and I kinda don't care either. People tend to ask what products I use.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 15, 2015)

Did a protein DC before salon and got a moisture at the salon.  Under the dryer now...will post pics later


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 15, 2015)

Here is my current length measured with my first length check T-shirt. Each bar is 1" apart so I'm about 3.5 inches away from WL. I measured 8" between APL to WL.  Hopefully I can reach the last bar by the end of the year. 
I will not trim until the end of the year and will do it myself. I'm also getting crochet braids at the end of the month and won't remove until June for the ultimate protective style


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Mar 16, 2015)

I've been wearing my mini twists for 2 weeks now. I'm going to keep them in for another 2 weeks. I always get people asking who did my twists. When I tell them I did, they ask how much I charge. I tell them I don't do hair and explain all you have to do if just two strand twist your own hair. I always get "Wait! So all that's your hair!" I say yep...then they insert whatever reason they can't achieve it and walk off. 

Anywho...it took 3 days to finish my whole head because I was working in between. I moisturize the ends every couple of days. I oil massage, rinse and, moisturize once a week. After workouts I rinse my scalp only and pat dry. 

When I take these down I will put medium twists in. I'll probably braid the roots though to keep them from locking when working out.


----------



## LoliyaGbeye (Mar 16, 2015)

angelhairtype4 said:


> I always get "Wait! So all that's your hair!" I say yep...then they insert whatever reason they can't achieve it and walk off.



I get that ALLLL the time.  It drives me crazy!  I think  its so  great to see black women embrace our natural beauty (even if it's permed or textlaxed, just minus the dependency on weaves and wigs to feel beautiful).  So I always try to encourage or nudge women who ask me about my hair.    But I get the SAME response. "I don't have that kind of hair".  And I'm looking like...ummm I have 4c hair.  The funniest response I've ever heard was "I don't have that good Nigerian hair like you."   I've never heard that one before.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Mar 16, 2015)

I get.
"Is that all your hair? Do you know how long it would be if you relaxed it? You should just relax it, it would be so long and pretty."

Girl, my hair is this long cause I don't have a relaxer. I know what a relaxer is.

.... Sometimes I do miss that fresh relaxer feeling but this is the longest my hair has ever been. No thanks.


----------



## sgold04 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm taking out my crochet braids a week early because of a special event (my braids look raggedy). I won't get my next install for about 3 weeks, I miss my hair.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm gonna get my hair braided this weekend! Woo hoooo!


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 18, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> I'm taking out my crochet braids a week early because of a special event (my braids look raggedy). I won't get my next install for about 3 weeks, I miss my hair.



How did the crochet help your hair? Any tips or pointers?
I'm installing in about a week.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 18, 2015)

I purchased the Komaza Analysis w/a phone consultation. My hair is just not retaining like it did in 2013 when I first started my HHJ. I don't understand. I'm willing to cut a lot of hair in order to get my back on track. I'm not reaching WL anyway this year, so I'm not trippin over cutting if I have to. I will let yall know the results when I get them.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 18, 2015)

I want an analysis too, but I keep procrastinating.  

I guess if I am not Bsl/Mbl by mid year I will go ahead and do it.


----------



## sgold04 (Mar 19, 2015)

Fine 4s said:


> How did the crochet help your hair? Any tips or pointers? I'm installing in about a week.



I've been in crochet braids 6 out of the last 9 months, I tend to take a couple weeks off after I've had a few installs. It has definitely helped with retention. A girl does mine, there are limits to my diy abilities. She styles the hair in Havana twists instead of leaving the synthetic hair loose. I prefer it that way so I don't have to worry about tangling. 

I feel like it's easy to keep my real hair moisturized, I mix kckt and water in a spray bottle and use once a day. After I workout, or whenever I feel the need. I apply witch hazel on my scalp with a cotton ball, sometimes I'll use a tiiiiny bit of tea tree oil and olive oil on my scalp as well.  The first time I had crochet braids I would moisturize and then put oil on my hair to seal, but when I took my hair down, there was a lot of buildup due to the oil mixing with lint and such, so it was difficult to detangle. 

Make sure you don't pull to tight when trying to "put away" the length of hair that's not cornrowed to your scalp. Once the hair is installed it's even tighter. 

I made the mistake of starting my wash day late at night, so I'll try to think of more stuff once I'm well rested lol.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2015)

angelhairtype4 said:


> I've been wearing my mini twists for 2 weeks now. I'm going to keep them in for another 2 weeks. I always get people asking who did my twists. When I tell them I did, they ask how much I charge. I tell them I don't do hair and explain all you have to do if just two strand twist your own hair. I always get "Wait! So all that's your hair!" I say yep...then they insert whatever reason they can't achieve it and walk off.
> 
> Anywho...it took 3 days to finish my whole head because I was working in between. I moisturize the ends every couple of days. I oil massage, rinse and, moisturize once a week. After workouts I rinse my scalp only and pat dry.
> 
> ...



Very pretty. You did a great job.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> I purchased the Komaza Analysis w/a phone consultation. My hair is just not retaining like it did in 2013 when I first started my HHJ. I don't understand. I'm willing to cut a lot of hair in order to get my back on track. I'm not reaching WL anyway this year, so I'm not trippin over cutting if I have to. I will let yall know the results when I get them.



The good news is that you probably won't have to trim that much. They aren't big on cutting large amounts of hair unless it is severely damaged. I doubt that you have that type of damage. And even if you did they would recommend a 1/2" to 1" trim now with smaller dustings during the year 

Can't wait to hear about your analysis. When we had a lot of people getting them back to back we learned so much.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you faithVA !


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm going to wash tomorrow and send in some hair samples on Monday. Hopefully I get 100 sheds. I don't think I really shed that much. I will shampoo really well.

Anyway, QOTW time!


*What is your go to style and why?*


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 21, 2015)

Got Senegalese twists done today. Gonna try to keep them in for 2 months.

As for the QOTW: my go ti has Been flat twist outs. They look so popping and give me a great faux bob.


----------



## keranikki (Mar 21, 2015)

I have been very quiet for the last few months due to a combination of work and school. I'm dropping out of this challenge due to a much needed haircut I received last week. I was trying to transition, but the breakage and tangled just overwhelmed me. No matter how much conditioner I used to provide slip, my protein/ moisture balance routine, or finger detangled my hair; I just could not get any reprieve. My hair is so much better right now. I do miss the length, but it will grow back.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 22, 2015)

My go to style right now is a half wig. It looks just like my blown out hair. I wear my hair braided underneath and I wash every 5-6 days. My wig regimen allows me to work out as much as I want without worrying about reversion.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 22, 2015)

keranikki said:


> I have been very quiet for the last few months due to a combination of work and school. I'm dropping out of this challenge due to a much needed haircut I received last week. I was trying to transition, but the breakage and tangled just overwhelmed me. No matter how much conditioner I used to provide slip, my protein/ moisture balance routine, or finger detangled my hair; I just could not get any reprieve. My hair is so much better right now. I do miss the length, but it will grow back.



keranikki are you big chopping? If so, make sure we get pictures!


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 22, 2015)

sgold04



sgold04 said:


> Make sure you don't pull to tight when trying to "put away" the length of hair that's not cornrowed to your scalp. Once the hair is installed it's even tighter.  I made the mistake of starting my wash day late at night, so I'll try to think of more stuff once I'm well rested lo



Are rested yet lol? Any more tips?
The girl who's going to braid my hair doesn't braid too tight and I'm leaving a couple of inches out all around and at the part for a natural look.
I can't wait. This should get me close to my final goal.


----------



## sgold04 (Mar 22, 2015)

Fine 4s said:


> sgold04  Are rested yet lol? Any more tips? The girl who's going to braid my hair doesn't braid too tight and I'm leaving a couple of inches out all around and at the part for a natural look. I can't wait. This should get me close to my final goal.




Lol, yes I am! I can't think of anything else right now, but if you have any specific questions that pop up feel free to PM me.  I think you'll love it, it's my favorite protective style, especially because installing takes a fraction of the time compared to other long term protective styles.


----------



## keranikki (Mar 22, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> keranikki are you big chopping? If so, make sure we get pictures!



Not quite. The stylist cut layers into my hair, which took care of most of the damage. I still have more to cut off in the front. I should just big chop though and wear my wigs while I'm in VA for training. If I do, I will post pics.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 24, 2015)

My scalp itches already 

-____-

I hate that where I get my hair braided they use Jam at the roots for hold. I'm going to simply oil my scalp for some relief and wash.next week. 

I wanted to wait at least 2-3 weeks before washing, but that just might not happen... I DO need to moisturize though so I'll spray with APB when I get home.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 25, 2015)

I am a little bummed today. Did a length check and it appears that I am the same length now as I was in January 

I don't have a lot of splits, in fact they are minimal so its breakage...SMH...it looked like i was making progress in February but not now.

The culprit has to be all the different styling experiments I was doing..curlformer sets, wash n go's, air drying techniques (sigh)

This really sucks. I was hoping to eliminate the blow drying to cut wash day time...but whatever I guess I'm going back to it and will limit my experimentation to once a month or less. Will also be more deliberate with rotating my protein treatments. 

Whine over... Don't want to look at my hair again until June


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 26, 2015)

My crochet installer cancelled my apt. with her for Sunday!   I guess my protective style will have to be delayed.

ETA my home girl is going to experiment installing. I'll post pics after.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 28, 2015)

I lost my hair sample for Komaza in my stash. 

I put it there and couldn't find it later. Hope I don't have to collect again.  It was an annoying process since they want clean hair with no conditioner.  

Anyway I want to get crochet braids for the next few months.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 28, 2015)

First time flat ironing since my BC in May
2012. I am well on my way to WL. I am fully MBL in my longest layer. I will have the hubby cut off about half an inch because my ends are ratty.


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 29, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> I lost my hair sample for Komaza in my stash.
> 
> I put it there and couldn't find it later. Hope I don't have to collect again.  It was an annoying process since they want clean hair with no conditioner.
> 
> ...



I remember them saying that, but I don't think its a cold-fast rule.  My hair is NEVER in a state of being w/o conditioner on it  (I wash scalp w/pre-pooed DC hair).  I just sent in my sample of freshly washed and conditioned hair (as is)-- every time I've done a Komaza analysis...I think 2-3 times.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 29, 2015)

virtuenow said:


> I remember them saying that, but I don't think its a cold-fast rule.  My hair is NEVER in a state of being w/o conditioner on it  (I wash scalp w/pre-pooed DC hair).  I just sent in my sample of freshly washed and conditioned hair (as is)-- every time I've done a Komaza analysis...I think 2-3 times.



virtuenow thanks for this. I never detangle my hair with shampoo but given that it was stated they want clean hair that's what I did. Today was wash day so I made sure to collect as much hair as possible for the Komaza Analysis. I'm a little nervous about it but  I will be sending it either tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 29, 2015)

virtuenow said:


> I remember them saying that, but I don't think its a cold-fast rule.  My hair is NEVER in a state of being w/o conditioner on it  (I wash scalp w/pre-pooed DC hair).  I just sent in my sample of freshly washed and conditioned hair (as is)-- every time I've done a Komaza analysis...I think 2-3 times.



Thanks, sis. I found my sample and I will send it out tomorrow. I'm really interested in what they have to say. I'm prepared to cut a lot of hair off to fix any problems.



flyygirlll2 said:


> @virtuenow thanks for this. I never detangle my hair with shampoo but given that it was stated they want clean hair that's what I did. Today was wash day so I made sure to collect as much hair as possible for the Komaza Analysis. I'm a little nervous about it but  I will be sending it either tomorrow or Tuesday.



I did the same thing flyygirlll2  We'll be on the same timeline. We definitely need to report our results back here.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 1, 2015)

Chillin in these twists. 

Kinda bored and its only been 2 weeks. Figuring out ways to style them. I'm trying to keep them in until after I get.back from my trip to Costa Rica at the end of the month. That will make it about 6 weeks. 

Also I need to make sure I don't get lazy and keep moisturizing my hair. I also will keep oiling my scalp. 

I plan to wash this weekend.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Welcome back to the forum ladies!  I've been so busy, which is why the QOTW has been MIA. Sorry! 

*QOTW: What did you do while the forum was down? Are you happy with the new look?*


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 8, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> *QOTW: What did you do while the forum was down? Are you happy with the new look?*



No worries @Froreal3 

To feed the hair info thirst I was on Pinterest, YouTube, and BHM. I bought less...as in nada, which is good! I know next time to stay off this forum when I'm trying to tame the PJ.

Forum upgrade: Overall I like it. There are obviously some features that aren't working correctly but I think they took the risk of going live with those issues just so that we'd be able to use the forum. It's a small company, with few resources, I get it and prefer it over fee hikes. I have no complaints and look forward to all the functionality being available.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 8, 2015)

^^^I like the upgrade too. It's more streamlines.  As for what I did during the time "off," I just went about daily life. Was pretty busy, but I did check once per day to see if the forum was working. lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Welcome back to the forum ladies!  I've been so busy, which is why the QOTW has been MIA. Sorry!
> 
> *QOTW: What did you do while the forum was down? Are you happy with the new look?*



It'll take a while for me to get used to the new look...

While the forum was down I visited a few other forums and it made me miss this one so much. There's no place like home!


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 8, 2015)

You guys know the forum can look similar to the way it looked before by going to your profile and selecting preferences. Then select the forum "style," change it to fluid.


----------



## ezina (Apr 8, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Welcome back to the forum ladies!  I've been so busy, which is why the QOTW has been MIA. Sorry!
> 
> *QOTW: What did you do while the forum was down? Are you happy with the new look?*



I went vegan! 

The look of the forum will take some getting used to, but I don't hate it. I'm sure I'll adapt fine. The user interface seems to have improved.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 9, 2015)

ezina said:


> I went vegan!
> 
> The look of the forum will take some getting used to, but I don't hate it. I'm sure I'll adapt fine. The user interface seems to have improved.




Wow @ezina  vegan huh?  I'm vegetarian.  Good for you!  What was the reason?


----------



## ezina (Apr 10, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Wow @ezina  vegan huh?  I'm vegetarian.  Good for you!  What was the reason?



@Froreal3 Yup! I was a vegetarian for roughly 6-8 years and then stopped for about 4 years. Last week my boyfriend (a huge meat eater, by the way, but very health-conscious) and I watched a handful of documentaries related to the topic. It really turned our stomachs (both the health aspect and cruelty aspect) so we decided to try a whole foods plant-based diet for at least 2 months. Hopefully, it becomes a permanent lifestyle for us.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 18, 2015)

I kinda wish there was still an app for this site. It was easier for me to sign on  now I almost forgot about coming here even though I have it bookmarked. 

Anyway, still in twists. Tomorrow makes it 4 weeks. I'm definitely taking them out the weekend after I get back from Costa Rica though. They're getting really loose in the back and I don't feel like redoing them unfortunately. But I cn last 2 more weeks. They still look nice and aren't frizzy. 

I'm also reply proud of myself because with my mom becoming a loose natural, I've used up a lot of stuff! 

This summer I hope to do a lot of wash and go's so I can use up Conditioners and stylers.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 20, 2015)

How's everyone doing in here? It's been kinda quiet in this thread recently!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 20, 2015)

I have been focused on my health and fitness lately. Weigh ins have replaced length checks...cardio has replaced inversions... my high protein diet will benefit both hair and body.

I'm getting a blowout in 2 weeks and I want it to last at least 2 weeks. I am still washing my hair and doing a dc twice a week.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm with Prettymetty. I joined planet fitness little over a month ago. Focusing on my health and my whole body. Most of the time my hair is in a puff or bun. I've had to wash it more often cause of sweat. Then I dry my hair damp, moisturize,  and put it up.


----------



## Fine 4s (Apr 20, 2015)

My crochet is still hanging in there since 3/28! Haven't washed or put anything on my hair since. My goal is to remove at the end May but dang, My scalp is itchy and this hair stinks! I want to expiriment with WNGs this summer and a perm rod rollerset.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 20, 2015)

Been maintaining weekly wash and dc. I'm experiencing postpartum shedding, so I make sure to stay consistent following my routine.
I showed hubby my hair that's been coming out. He said its dead hair, my hair is still long and thick and not to worry just keep growing it long. 
Coming from someone that said my hair can't grow to waist length smh.


----------



## Fine 4s (Apr 21, 2015)

@bluenvy I hear people like the Nutrine line with garlic to fight agains that post partum shedding.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 26, 2015)

1) Taking these braids out AS SOON a I get home from vacation. 

2) I took down a few in the back and I'm surprised! I haven't felt like I've been making length progress in a while and I did a pull test and my hair feels like it's roughly 2 inches from WL. If I'm on my ish, I might actually make it this year: FINALLY! We shall see what my stylist says about my ends when I see her, but if I'm good I'll make it!


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi ladies. Been going through some family challenges, so I haven't been as active. I'm doing better now, so I'm back on.  I recently got a hair analysis from Komaza. It was very informative.  I need to work on my protein intake internally as well as externally. I'm trying to restore my hair to health within this next year, so won't be focusing much on length. Trimming one inch this weekend and will dust 1/4" every 10 weeks. I will still host the challenge though. 

*QOTW: Have you ever considered a Hair Analysis? Why or why not?*


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 29, 2015)

I have considered a hair analysis... I want to make sure my scalp is healthy and my roots are strong. Male pattern baldness affects women and men in my family


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 29, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies. Been going through some family challenges, so I haven't been as active. I'm doing better now, so I'm back on.  I recently got a hair analysis from Komaza. It was very informative.  I need to work on my protein intake internally as well as externally. I'm trying to restore my hair to health within this next year, so won't be focusing much on length. Trimming one inch this weekend and will dust 1/4" every 10 weeks. I will still host the challenge though.
> 
> *QOTW: Have you ever considered a Hair Analysis? Why or why not?*



Hope all is well! I've been interested in the analysis, but probably wouldn't do it because I'm cheap. 

I also may be over shooting. I have to really see where my hair is when I get it done, but right now it actually might be 3-4 inches still... I dunno, maybe I'm just hairnorexic... It just feels different than it used to And not as thick, still super dense, but not as thick. 

I also need a serious trim, I kinda want to straighten myself, I dunno... I'm a mess lol.


----------



## sgold04 (Apr 29, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies. Been going through some family challenges, so I haven't been as active. I'm doing better now, so I'm back on.  I recently got a hair analysis from Komaza. It was very informative.  I need to work on my protein intake internally as well as externally. I'm trying to restore my hair to health within this next year, so won't be focusing much on length. Trimming one inch this weekend and will dust 1/4" every 10 weeks. I will still host the challenge though.
> 
> *QOTW: Have you ever considered a Hair Analysis? Why or why not?*



I'd really like to do it, but I always forget when I take my hair down.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 3, 2015)

I decided to straighten a small piece in the back... I feel like I'm #foreverfaraway from WL!

I know my hair is long, but I feel like my torso is long and it's taking FOREVER to get to WL. Anyway, I'm posting a pic before my trim next week.

Edit : it looks like I can't put photos up from my phone!


----------



## Joigirl (May 4, 2015)

My journey will take a little longer. I cut a few layers in my hair because I couldn't stand my droopy hair. The longest layer is still MBL (for now), but it looks better when I wear WNGs. On the positive side, my hair tangles less because the layers are different lengths and there is less opportunity for the coils to tangle around each other.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 4, 2015)

I'm getting my hair blown out next week. I can finally do a real length check and if needed I will trim my ends


----------



## ImanAdero (May 6, 2015)

Over night Conditioned with SSI Avocado Conditioner... I love that stuff!  It's officially a holy grail product for me now.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 8, 2015)

Getting my hair straightened today! It's basically the only time before Summer it won't be too hot to straighten. 

I'll post pictures if I can.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 8, 2015)

So... I'm pretty sure I've been trimmed back to BSL, so I may have to bow out of this WL thing... I'm cool with it thouvh! My hair is layered at the ends/bottom, and it has so much movement!

And I keep having trouble posting photos!

So here's my IG post: 
https://instagram.com/p/2cNLgdldqM/

I'll try to get one of the back too. And the filter I used makes me want blue hair!


----------



## angelhairtype4 (May 8, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> So... I'm pretty sure I've been trimmed back to BSL, so I may have to bow out of this WL thing... I'm cool with it thouvh! My hair is layered at the ends/bottom, and it has so much movement!
> 
> And I keep having trouble posting photos!
> 
> ...



You are gorgeous Iman! Your hair looks great, nice and healthy.


----------



## jprayze (May 9, 2015)

just beautiful!  @ImanAdero


----------



## Froreal3 (May 10, 2015)

Hi ladies! I haven't been active as much...end of semester is kicking my ass. My Komaza Analysis revealed some damaged strands, dry hair, and diminishing roots, lack of protein. I will be drinking more protein shakes and trimming an inch off, then dust 1/4 inch over the next year to get rid of the damage. 

@ImanAdero of course you and your hair are gorgeous! I've already recognized I won't make WL this year. Which is ok with me. MBL was my original goal and I need to get there first. lol After I combat the issues my hair analysis revealed, then I will be well on my way.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 10, 2015)

*QOTW: How will you pamper yourself on Mother's Day?*


----------



## ImanAdero (May 12, 2015)

I'm not a mom, but I think my mom enjoyed mothers day. Hope everyone in here enjoyed their day.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 13, 2015)

I had to trim an inch. I am hoping for a growth spurt. There is still a chance for me to make waist, but I have to take really good care of my ends and be consistent with scalp massages/inverting.


----------



## sgold04 (May 13, 2015)

I just took my hair out of crochet braids, me ends are super dry and look a mess. I'm going to S&D tonight and co wash then baggy. I've worn crochet braids for about 7 out of the last 10 months, but I don't see any retention (I'll measure when I straighten next week). I had a trim back in November, but I know she didn't cut much.  I may need to give up completely on long term protective styling and just go back to wearing twists during the week.


----------



## Fine 4s (May 14, 2015)

I'm in my 6th week crochet'd up and going for 7!
Taking them out for memorial day weekend.
This hair/scalp stinks but I feel the growth! Can't wait to see what's waiting for me under this mess.
I'll be clarifying with shampoo and doing a protein treatment (which means I need a hair dryer STAT). Then DC'ing with steam for an our with a moisturizing condish. Then LOC to seal my twists for a twist out over the weekend. Yesss.......


----------



## iVR (May 14, 2015)

I legit forgot about this forum for a good minute.  Whoops lol.  So January on the left and today on the right. Now I'm going back to see all the updates I've missed.
Edit: and apparently you can't upload photos from the mobile version. Oh well.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 17, 2015)

Hair is still straight. Gonna try to keep it this way for another week. Been using flexible rods to change up the looK. 

Wash day next weekend!


----------



## sgold04 (May 19, 2015)

I can't get ahold of my normal stylist to straighten my hair, so I guess I have to do it myself. I'm so tired of unreliable people. I'm moving to Maryland and I hope I can get a spot in Reneice's salon.


----------



## sgold04 (May 20, 2015)

I think I'm technically waist length. The shirt ends at line 20, and that's where my waist is. I feel like I was stuck at line 17 forever! I must say, my hair doesn't feel long though, maybe when more of my hair reaches WL it will, and not just a little tail, so I won't "claim it" yet. It still feels MBL to me. WL was my ultimate goal, but I think I will go a bit longer, maybe TBL.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 21, 2015)

I think I have heat damage...

Going to see if I can reverse this with an ApHogee 2 Step treatment... if I canr, I'll just chop off the few inches OR wear more protective styles for the rest of the year.


----------



## ezina (May 21, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> I think I have heat damage...
> 
> Going to see if I can reverse this with an ApHogee 2 Step treatment... if I canr, I'll just chop off the few inches OR wear more protective styles for the rest of the year.



Oh no.  That really really sucks. Happened to me, too. This waist length journey is going on forever. I don't think I'll ever go to the salon to straighten my hair again. If I have to, I'll just do it myself...which is a daunting task in itself making me less likely to even attempt it.


----------



## ILuvCurls (May 21, 2015)

I've had a minor setback:  My ends are getting thin, plus I've had too much shedding & some breakage.  I suspect it was due to the fact that my hair is fine, fragile and very dry, plus it's been 8 or 9 months since my last cut.  I plan to cut about two inches to regain fullness (I don't want waist length hair with scraggly ends.)

To address the dryness and shedding, I finally committed myself to oiling my hair every night (especially the ends) and sleeping in twists.  I didn't do this before since my fine hair never seemed to do well with oils, most are too heavy for me.  For some reason oil also causes my fine hair to frizz a lot more--I don't understand this (?!!)  Recently I started applying Jojoba oil each night since it's a lighter oil.  The results:  A *major* reduction in shedding, breakage & tangles compared to when I didn't use oil--I'm *so* happy about that--however it's frizzy and limp.  I need to learn more about oils, how to apply them and what to do about the added frizz.  For now I'm willing to deal with it for more growth retention and healthier fuller hair!


----------



## ImanAdero (May 21, 2015)

ezina said:


> Oh no.  That really really sucks. Happened to me, too. This waist length journey is going on forever. I don't think I'll ever go to the salon to straighten my hair again. If I have to, I'll just do it myself...which is a daunting task in itself making me less likely to even attempt it.


See I adore my stylist! But this is the first time I've gotten heat damage... I didn't do my usual deep condition prior to going/in the salon though, which probably made a big difference. I'll deal though!


----------



## Froreal3 (May 23, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> I think I'm technically waist length. The shirt ends at line 20, and that's where my waist is. I feel like I was stuck at line 17 forever! I must say, my hair doesn't feel long though, maybe when more of my hair reaches WL it will, and not just a little tail, so I won't "claim it" yet. It still feels MBL to me. WL was my ultimate goal, but I think I will go a bit longer, maybe TBL.



@sgold04 CONGRATS on making WL lady! More of it will reach soon!


----------



## Froreal3 (May 23, 2015)

@ImanAdero Sorry about the heat damage lady.  Baby your hair and up the protein. I'm sure you'll be fine.

@ILuvCurls So glad you were able to pinpoint something to help with your hair. I'm still figuring that out right now. Do you prepoo with oils before shampooing?


----------



## ImanAdero (May 27, 2015)

Crisis possibly averted! LOL

I did the 2 step treatment and it looks like MOST of my hair has bounced back. I will DEFINITELY do another one in 4-6 weeks. In the mean time, I'm going to alternate with a moisturizing SSI conditioner or deep Conditioner with the SSI Okra conditioner. I may also throw in a conditioner mix I made just to use it up, but that's the plan for now. 

I also want to do mini braids or twists this summer as a protective style, but if I get it professionally done I KNOW they're gonna want to blow out my hair, and I dunno how I feel about that right now... So I may just do the mini twists myself. We shall see. If ao, I'll do them next week for the first 2 weeks in June, then take down and redo.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 27, 2015)

I'm going to trim in 3 weeks, and I really hope I am close! I feel like I am because of  where my hair falls when I'm in the shower, but I know I will have to do a pretty good trim since the mini braids I was wearing gave me more SSKs than I expected :-/


----------



## ILuvCurls (May 27, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> @ImanAdero Sorry about the heat damage lady.  Baby your hair and up the protein. I'm sure you'll be fine.
> 
> @ILuvCurls So glad you were able to pinpoint something to help with your hair. I'm still figuring that out right now. Do you prepoo with oils before shampooing?



@Froreal3   Yes, I do prepoo with oils if I have time.  My favorite oil for that purpose is organic virgin coconut oil.  But what seems to help me the most with breaking & shedding is nightly oiling with a light oil like jojoba (on dry hair) and sleeping in twists.


----------



## Fine 4s (May 28, 2015)

Here's a mini update. My final date for this challenge is 12/31/2015.
This is also my first progress pic using a very, very bootleg tank. Each bar is 1" apart starting at APL. The only two markers on the tank are BSL and MBL. In March 2015 I was at line 4+ (it's not stretched out to the max IMO) and this May, I'm at line 6+ which is past MBL (hard to see. I might try for a better pic). Just count bars.
I wore crochet braids for 7 weeks starting in March.
I'm doing this again in the fall....


----------



## ezina (May 29, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> Crisis possibly averted! LOL
> 
> I did the 2 step treatment and it looks like MOST of my hair has bounced back. I will DEFINITELY do another one in 4-6 weeks. In the mean time, I'm going to alternate with a moisturizing SSI conditioner or deep Conditioner with the SSI Okra conditioner. I may also throw in a conditioner mix I made just to use it up, but that's the plan for now.
> 
> I also want to do mini braids or twists this summer as a protective style, but if I get it professionally done I KNOW they're gonna want to blow out my hair, and I dunno how I feel about that right now... So I may just do the mini twists myself. We shall see. If ao, I'll do them next week for the first 2 weeks in June, then take down and redo.



@ImanAdero 
Yay, hurray for you! I have yet to do a protein treatment and it has been 5 months since my last flatiron that caused me some heat damage. Maybe I should actually do it...

As for professionally done twists, perhaps stretch your hair with curlformers? Does your salon work with curlformer sets? I also noticed that you are probably around my area (the stylist you go to for your weaves is a close friend of my cousin's who is literally 5 minutes from my parents' home) and was wondering who do you go to for the twists and at what price?


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 1, 2015)

Back to the basics.....


----------



## ezina (Jun 1, 2015)

Fine 4s said:


> Back to the basics.....



That is exactly what I plan on doing...except I want someone else to twist my hair every 3-4 weeks. What is a reasonable price for 40 or so wet two-strand twists on BSL/MBL natural hair? I don't foresee it taking more than 2 hours to complete (washing hair included, but no blow dry or any kind of heat).


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 1, 2015)

ezina said:


> @ImanAdero
> Yay, hurray for you! I have yet to do a protein treatment and it has been 5 months since my last flatiron that caused me some heat damage. Maybe I should actually do it...
> 
> As for professionally done twists, perhaps stretch your hair with curlformers? Does your salon work with curlformer sets? I also noticed that you are probably around my area (the stylist you go to for your weaves is a close friend of my cousin's who is literally 5 minutes from my parents' home) and was wondering who do you go to for the twists and at what price?


Small world!!!

I used to go to Anta's Senegalese braiding right near my stylists shop (I can PM you if you need more details)... I probably won't be going there anymore though because she changes her pricing. I took my,niece there and her hair is way shorter than mine, but somehow she paid more for the same style as me... and the braided said mine was cheaper because I brought hair with me, which I didn't.

So I'm currently looking for a newhile braided and hope to find one soon since I want to stay in braids/twists this summer I think.

Added: I think the last time I got my hair in a braided style with no hair added it might have been like 65 I think... with added hair it was 135 I think... I just know my niece's hair was more. -__-


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jun 2, 2015)

I haven't tried a Shea moisture DC since it first started to get popular. In 2010 I tried the mask from the raw shea line an hated it so much that I never bothered to buy any mask or conditioner from them. I took advantage of Walgreens' BOGO and bought the 10 in 1 mask since a lot of people rave about it. I have to say that it's the best mask I've used in a while. It's going to replace my beloved Bekura YAM. 

My hair grows like weed from June to October. I can't wait to see where I am at the end of this year....


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 2, 2015)

ezina said:


> That is exactly what I plan on doing...except I want someone else to twist my hair every 3-4 weeks. What is a reasonable price for 40 or so wet two-strand twists on BSL/MBL natural hair? I don't foresee it taking more than 2 hours to complete (washing hair included, but no blow dry or any kind of heat).



I don't pay to twist my hair. I'm sure I can find a friend to do it for free if I really need it. I can see a salon asking $75 to twist where I live. But they'd do it quickly I'm sure. I have maybe 40+ medium twists in my hair. Took me about 2 hours. Been wearing them in a bun since Saturday. It feels soft and moisturized.
The steamer helps a lot! HTH


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 4, 2015)

My wng lasted from Sunday until today!

I think tomorrow will be some twists and I'll leave them in for a week or two.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 7, 2015)

Hair is currently In 2 strand twists, but I think I'm going combine 2 twists into one braid.

I saw an IG person put beads in her hair (on the middle of the braids braids like people used to wear cuffs on their locs) and I really liked it. Looks like I could rock it for a week or two.


----------



## greenbees (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm still here! I made it to WL in April only to be cut back to MBL due to my raggedy ends. So I'm still in the game.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jun 11, 2015)

I finally straighten my hair I really can remember the last time I did, its the first time this year I know. 

My hair is just MBL, I trimmed maybe 6 weeks ago, ,I will probably trim a little since its straight. 

Luckily I only have about 2 to 3 inches between MBL and WL (short people problems).  So I should get there by ther end of the year.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 11, 2015)

Checking in ...

Hi ladies, I have been MIA since January.  My subscription expired and my ackrite finally kicked in today ... I purchased the two year sub so I'm good til '17.  I read all 268 posts since my last 'like' and all caught up.

Since my last post, I have been cowashing twice a week, deep conditioning after each cowash, and using a clay mask monthly for deep cleansing.  I have been doing a hard protein every six weeks and now considering monthly ... as my hair grows, it's tangling far more than usual at the ends.  (Reggie from Coily Queens.)

I was wearing buns in Feb/March, installed some cute and heavy ass faux locs in April,  took down in May, and have been doing a wash and go ponytail since. I love this style because it's so easy and it makes washing less of a chore.

I had shampoo that I wanted to use up only to find out that my hair knots terribly, I will cowash and clay mask only from here out.

Here's my check in pic from April.  It was taken after dusting ... a prayer away from something-like MBL.



I just purchased a water softening system and really hope that it makes a difference in the quality of my hair and growth.

Peace!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 16, 2015)

Bumping this thread up. 

No news here.


----------



## sgold04 (Jun 16, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> I think I have heat damage...
> 
> Going to see if I can reverse this with an ApHogee 2 Step treatment... if I canr, I'll just chop off the few inches OR wear more protective styles for the rest of the year.


I have some heat damage from when my hair was straightened professionally in March.  After reading your post, I will try the aphogee 2 step treatment.  Did you follow it up with their moisturizer, or with your own DC?


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 16, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> I have some heat damage from when my hair was straightened professionally in March.  After reading your post, I will try the aphogee 2 step treatment.  Did you follow it up with their moisturizer, or with your own DC?



I followed up with my own. I never liked theirs.


----------



## greenbees (Jun 17, 2015)

Update picture...


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 22, 2015)

Checking in: I am officially back to the length I was before cutting off my relaxed ends a year ago Saturday - only better.

June 2014 it was a very scraggly MBL/BSB that I cut to APL/SL to get the rest of the relaxer off. I was 18 months post-relaxer.

Fast forward 1 year and in June 2015 it's a much fuller MBL and full BSB in spite of the challenges I had in Q1 with breakage.

My routine...is still being figured out but here's what I've been doing lately that seems to be working well (new elements are in italics) :


_Detangle in sections with QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee on dry hair_
Pre-Poo with EVCO in 5-6 large braids _with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner layered on top _(overnight or with heat). I keep these same 5-6 braids in through steps 6 so that wash day is simple and relatively quick.
Wash with a CV shampoo bar (Honey Beer Egg, Ayurvedic, or Herb Garden) 
DC with with Jessicurl Deep Treatment with heat or for several hours
Rinse _but leave some of the DC in_
_Dry with a pillow case for a few minutes then sit under the dryer on cool/low for 30 min. Half way through I separate the 5-6 braids, dividing each so that I end up with 10-12 twists total. _
Flat twist for a twist out or re-braid in to 5-6 large twists. For each braid or twist:
Leave-in (either Oyin Hair Dew, Bekura Palm Tapioca, _or Trader Joes TTT Conditioner_)
Seal  (either QB Aethiopika Butter or NG Pumpkin Butter)

Steps 5 and 6 have greatly reduced breakage on and post wash day. My ends are less tangly and dry. Air drying alone left my ends too fragile and therefore prone to more breakage plus it took FOREVER. Tension blow drying wasn't bad when I was doing it, but it required me to dust regularly and right now I'm trying to avoid heat since I'm in a no cut challenge. And lastly, step 6 stretches my hair a bit so with step 7 my final look is more stretched than it would have been with air drying.

I also want to say that Trader Joes TTT Conditioner has officially made HG status. Love that stuff!! In fact, I will likely use it more often than the Oyin Hair Dew now.

Through the week I keep my hair in a bun (usually in the same braids, it actually looks good) or some type of updo and then wear it down on the weekend in a twist or braid out.

This post has been long (whew!) but hopefully it's helpful for someone.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 22, 2015)

oh and I'm not sure I'm going to make Waist Length. It looks like I've got about 3.5 to 4 inches to go. I'm still in this though! If nothing else I should get pretty close.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 24, 2015)

Today is day 4 of my flat twist out and it still looks and feels great. I feel like I'm finally able to enjoy my hair now that my routine is some what consistent and it's easier to style at this length. Enjoy for me doesn't  necessarily mean wearing it down...it means just not stressing over it and having the ease and flexibility to just flop it up and looks great or let it down and have fabulous curls


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 26, 2015)

Checking in ...

        I styled my hair in loose twists two weeks ago.  I'm not able to wash twice a week so instead, I'm using dry shampoo to keep my scalp clean.  Today I took down and retwisted my hair and will wash/deep condition once I hit four weeks (idea from Alicia James and others.)

I started using S-Curl as a daily moisturizer and will continue using a creamy leave in once a week.  I am really liking the S-Curl, my hair looks and feels great.  I am planning on doing scalp massages at least 4x a week and will baggy every other day.

Gunning for that summer time growth spurt!!!

I hope you all are doing well ...

Peace!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 26, 2015)

I ordered some clip in extensions yesterday so that I can fake some highlights and make my buns fuller. Hopefully I don't cause any damage by wearing them occasionally


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 9, 2015)

Hair is in a cornrows updo...

I'm thinking I'm going to cut my hair though... it's time for a change.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 15, 2015)

Been almost 2 weeks come this Friday. Debating on whether or not I'm going to try and stretch this style to a month or what...

Then I think I'll do a every few days Cowash after I takeep these braids out.


----------



## ezina (Jul 16, 2015)

So I finally went ahead and booked an appointment to get two strand twists (I want no direct heat so it'll probably just be a wet set). My consultation is this Saturday and the actual appointment is next Saturday. I was thinking of getting Marley or Senegalese twists, but it's really hard for me to commit to the idea of wearing those styles. Two strand twists (without added hair) just seem "safer". I need a style for the long-term and if this stylist does well, she'll have a committed client coming in every 3-5 weeks for at least 2 years. I'm ready to be waist length already!


----------



## ezina (Jul 16, 2015)

Also, she quoted me at $90-$130 over the phone. Wait 'til she sees my hair!

I'm going to pay at least $130. I just know it. But whatever. My hair is breaking (I've been woefully bad to it and lost some passion to actually care for it).


----------



## bluenvy (Jul 17, 2015)

^^I know those twists will look great with all that hair you have


----------



## ezina (Jul 18, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> ^^I know those twists will look great with all that hair you have



Aww, thanks.  I hope that's actually the case!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 23, 2015)

Out of the braids. 

Plan on doing a wash and go tomorrow


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jul 25, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> Hair is in a cornrows updo...
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to cut my hair though... it's time for a change.




Don't cut it..... Well least not this year. We are in this together I've been trying soo hard not to cut.


----------



## leleepop (Jul 29, 2015)

Checkin in... I don't really know how long my hair is, but I think it's at least bsb. I will flatiron when it gets cooler for a length check and a trim with the crea clip.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 29, 2015)

I think I'm gonna get my hair cornrowed again. 

My coworker has a cute style that I think I'm going to copy.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 31, 2015)

So...

Who DID make it to WL in here? Because unless I get like 5 inches, it won't be me lol. 

Anywho, Cowash ed this morning and will cowash again on Saturday.

Will probably get braids in 2 weeks before I go to MV and I can also REALLY condition my hair prior to getting it done. 

I plan to cowash every 2-4 days.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi ladies! Missed yall! I have been MIA. Lots of things going on w/life that kept me away...namely school, work, and some personal things...but everything is looking up for me right now. I'm blessed and happy.

Anyway, I have been on cruise control w/my hair. It's certainly not going to make anywhere near WL this year....and that's messed up because this thread was started two years ago! lol But I'm determined to get my hair to MBL by this time next year. That will be my ultimate goal as it was originally. If it gets to WL, great, but I won't be in anymore challenges relating to that particular length. 

After my Komaza analysis, I discovered that I needed to use protein treatments every two weeks, which I have been doing well with. I have been dcing in between those treatments every other week. I haven't been doing great with internal protein intake. I am vegetarian and was advised to drink 4 protein shakes a day. Four is too many for me, and when I try to double up the scoops into one drink, it gets very thick.  
Anyway, I need to do another dusting of about 1/4" off my ends this week. 

Hope everyone is well. Anymore updates?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 2, 2015)

Where to do a Komaza hair analysis?


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 2, 2015)

@Leo24Rule  You go here http://www.komazahaircare.com/product/category/hair-analysis


----------



## sgold04 (Aug 5, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> So...
> 
> Who DID make it to WL in here? Because unless I get like 5 inches, it won't be me lol.
> 
> ...



I've technically hit waist length (a little tail), but I should definitely make it to where I'm comfortable claiming it at the end of the year.  I'm getting a trim when I straighten in October, so we'll see.



Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies! Missed yall! I have been MIA. Lots of things going on w/life that kept me away...namely school, work, and some personal things...but everything is looking up for me right now. I'm blessed and happy.
> 
> Anyway, I have been on cruise control w/my hair. It's certainly not going to make anywhere near WL this year....and that's messed up because this thread was started two years ago! lol But I'm determined to get my hair to MBL by this time next year. That will be my ultimate goal as it was originally. If it gets to WL, great, but I won't be in anymore challenges relating to that particular length.
> 
> ...



Welcome back!! I was wondering where you were, you always come through with a wealth of information.

My hair is currently in crochet braids. I'm at 4 weeks and would like to keep them in for another 2-4 weeks, it depends on if I can get this Caribana paint out of the synthetic hair. I'll take a week or two break to condition and do protein treatments, then I'll crochet again for another 6-8 weeks.  I'm attending a wedding in Mid-October and homecoming is a week later, so I want to be swangin 

I've noticed Komaza is telling a lot of folks to up their protein, so although I haven't done the analysis yet, I plan on doing the same.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 5, 2015)

Glad you are back @Froreal3! I am back to wigging it until it gets cool again. All the humidity,  heat and water activities were ruining my straight hair. 

I'm pretty much a total diyer these days. Salon visits every other week was too expensive. I haven't length checked since my trim in May. I am due for another 1/2 inch trim this month.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 5, 2015)

I totally forgot that I was in this challenge. I'm gonna drop out. I was gunning for WL back when I was natural. It has been almost 2 years since I relaxed. I'm not sure what my plans are for the rest of this year, all I know is that I want healthy hair all over.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 11, 2015)

I didn't get a chance to do my hair this weekend. Right now I am prepooing w/APB Quinoa oil in Almond Macaroon (smells yummy). Then I will shampoo and do a Komaza Protein Treatment. I might bun for the week. I need to dust, but can't find my shears right now. lol


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 12, 2015)

Checking in ...

Glad to see you back @Froreal3.  I hope the universe continues to treat you kindly and that things become even more superb for you!!

I dusted about two weeks ago and will again in four months.  I'm still rocking the loose twists and doing cool with the scalp massages.  I definitely need to get better at baggying and using my dry shampoo between washes.

I'm trying out my first rollerset right now and hope to serve y'all Diahann Carroll and not a hot mess.  My fingers are crossed.  If all goes well, I'll wear the style for a week or two and retwist after our check in.

I hope you all are doing well ...

Peace!


----------



## ezina (Aug 17, 2015)

I highly doubt I'll make it to waist length this year. Heck, I think I even lost some length with all the breakage I suffered from lack of care. I'm probably back at BSL.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2015)

Hola Ladies 

My semester is starting up in two weeks but I think I am going to try to juggle some side hobby and work, and study for my GRE exam.

I have been through hell and back and still managed to have an awesome summer with my family.  I hope everyone in here is doing well. As far as Waist Length I know I am not going to make it there.. I am going to start taking vitamins in hopes that I can combat the hair loss I am having due to my thyroid. I am in good spirits and I am just trying to appreciate what I do have insead of focusing on what I don't. I missed you guys. Froreal3 we need to have lunch...  let me know what weekend you are free..


I missed you guys (I know I said it twice) LOLOL I did


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 18, 2015)

@JJamiah I pray for your health and that it gets better for you.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 20, 2015)

Glad you are doing well @JJamiah and hanging in there!


----------



## snoop (Aug 20, 2015)

I got the results back from Komaza and they advised that I trim 1/2" now and 1/4" every 12 weeks.  I trimmed 1/2" off of my mini twists this week and will try to trim another 1/2" off of twists at the end of the year them go into the 1/4" trims. 

I'm going to try to hold of on measuring my hair until October for my 4 year HHJ anniversary.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 20, 2015)

Put my hair in small loose twists this week and I love the fullness and versatility..not to mention how it shows off my length.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 24, 2015)

Right now my hair is stalling...

Ito still super thick, but seems to come OUT in the wash... Detangling is also a hot mess...

I need to figure out how to get less matting at the roots because that's where I get impatient. 

I also have some heat damaged ends that probably are weaker than the rest of my hair, hence the stalling...

I'm still roughly BSL/MBL... But yeah, I'm almost over it. I keep saying it, But I think it's true lol. I'm still trying for WL, but it just feels so far away and I'd like to play with my hair.

So playtime soon come lol.


----------



## sgold04 (Aug 24, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> Right now my hair is stalling...
> 
> Ito still super thick, but seems to come OUT in the wash... Detangling is also a hot mess...
> 
> ...



My roots are the debil  if I massage some JBCO through my roots, they tend to act a little better, but I've been lazy and haven't done it in about a year.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 24, 2015)

@ImanAdero: My growth is at a standstill. I haven't seen for sure but I don't think I've retained anything since mid-June. My roots are also a hot mess!!! I've never had issues with my roots so I don't know where this is coming from. I am hoping finger detangling will drastically improve my retention since summer is usually when I get the most growth!
Thanks for the tip, @sgold04! I just began using JBCO, so I hope that helps.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 26, 2015)

Getting my cornrows braids on Thursday I think! That's how I plan to do my hair...

We shall see if that's what ends up happening.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 28, 2015)

I guess I underestimated my growth this summer because I have hit WL! FINALLY!!!!
I hate my rolls but they are right at WL so I guess this is the one time back rolls are ok? (SMH)
W/e - I'm working on it, but I'm happy I finally got here!!!!
I know I still experienced a good amount of breakage, so I need to figure out how to remedy that so I can keep going. I think I will also be going more blunt in the future. I have SO many layers.


----------



## ilong (Aug 28, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> I guess I underestimated my growth this summer because I have hit WL! FINALLY!!!!
> I hate my rolls but they are right at WL so I guess this is the one time back rolls are ok? (SMH)
> W/e - I'm working on it, but I'm happy I finally got here!!!!
> I know I still experienced a good amount of breakage, so I need to figure out how to remedy that so I can keep going. I think I will also be going more blunt in the future. I have SO many layers.


@davisbr88  Congratulations!!!   .


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 28, 2015)

Looking good @davisbr88 ! Congrats!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 29, 2015)

@ilong @caliscurls Thanks!!!!


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 29, 2015)

I knew someone would come in here rocking WL hair. Congrats @davisbr88 . You got that length girl!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks @bluenvy!!!


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 3, 2015)

Checking in....I've been relying equally on oils and butters this summer instead of just butters and I think it's paying off. Oils are used day to day and butters every few days or at least weekly. 

This is also week 3 of my loose twist challenge and they're great, I wish I'd done this sooner. They look obviously like twists to me but a random woman at a festival over the weekend complimented me on my locs, lol! I decided not to correct her...I love locs and explaining to her these were twists my have created more discussion than what I was interested in.


----------



## iLurk (Sep 3, 2015)

ok back in this.. have new faith in my hair  think i will at least be somewhere close to wl by the end of the year at least.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Sep 3, 2015)

Um...I just started doing my hair again. I've been neglecting my hair all year lol. I trimmed off a few inches, so I'm still where I'm at from early this year. 
I promise I'm on my game now.

I've also gone back to the basics. I experimented with Shea Moisture long enough. I'm not hung on any of their lines. I'm back to making the homemade leave in conditioner. Using giovanni smooth as silk for co-washes, and using my oils. Focus is moisture moisture.

Instead of twists I do braids when drying my hair or letting my hair sit in a style. Twists seem to cause me nothing but breakage now. So braids it is. No more mini twists 

Instead of protective styles. I now find it easier to do low manipulation styles. My new favorite is the twisted bantu knot out. My hair stays above my shoulders not rubbing against anything and it lasts for a week without redoing.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 3, 2015)

I think I'm about 2 inches from WL...

So there's 4 months left in the year and if I do things PERFECTLY, I just MIGHT come out WL lol. 

Okay I have renewed energy to get to WL...

I plan to do a mix of long term protective styles  (a month at a time) and low manipulation styles like twist outs. 

I also think I need to up my protein for both hair and body, so I'll do more protein treatments AND eat more protein.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey ladies.  I bought some NeoCell Super Collagen Type 1 and 3.
I just started it this morning, mixing it with a cup of orange juice. At night I take my Nature valley hair, skin, and nail vitamins. I'm also drinking more water. I have to get more vitamin c tablets.

I'm also researching a few other supplements. 

These are not just for my hair, but my whole body. I will be checking though for changes in thickness and growth.


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 6, 2015)

Checking in...
My longest layer is waist length, but I've cut deeper layers in the rest of my hair. It looks better while in a WNG, but definitely shortens my TOs. I kind of regret cutting it, but of well


----------



## NaturalfienD (Sep 11, 2015)

Checking in ...

My pic is attached, I am claiming MBL.  After measuring, I have about two inches to go to WL. Sorry I am holding my hair crooked, it was the best I could do ...

So, I am out of the loose twists and using perm rods to style my hair.  The loose twists were convenient but I couldn't wash my hair and I let the dry shampoo regimen slip.

I will get back to washing at least once a week, deep conditioning every time I wash and will use Aphogee two step once a month. 

I hope you all are doing well ...

Peace!


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm late to this party but would love to join 2016 WL challenge. Tag me when it's created please.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 12, 2015)

Here's my length check...

It's a pull test, ND it looks longer... NOW ONLY if I could get the ba,k to grow like the front and sides do!

I'm about to do a protective style though... Going to get my hair put into braids.

I also may do a light dusting next time I wash.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats @davisbr88! You've made it. 

Aw man, I haven't posted in forever. A lot is still going on...good things, but a lot nonetheless. Anyway, I haven't really paid much attention to my hair in at least a month. My care for a length journey has gotten less and less over this past year. lol I still need to ingest a lot more protein and I know that I haven't been up on that really. I have been doing biweekly protein treatments though. I can't believe I've been on this thread for two years and my hair doesn't reflect that. My hair grew the most in the first year I was on my length journey (2012 - 2013). IDK what happened after that. lol 

I'm just keeping it in a bun or twists and trying to keep it moisturized every other day.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 15, 2015)

JJamiah said:


> Hola Ladies
> 
> My semester is starting up in two weeks but I think I am going to try to juggle some side hobby and work, and study for my GRE exam.
> 
> ...



@JJamiah PM me your number girlie.


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 16, 2015)

Interestingly enough being in loose twists has helped me to understand my hair a bit more. Having to deal with each small section of hair regularly instead of larger sections has given me the opportunity to inspect it better . Here's what I've learned:

While my nape is long and healthy, the hair on either side of it is broken off  and jagged along the hair line in the back. Some of it is almost as long as the nape (MBL) some of it is APL, some of it is a lot shorter.  I can tell it's from how I was handling those areas before 
The crown, while its alllllways been problematic is *much* finer than the hair anywhere else my head and prone to matting if not detangled weekly. I actually think that area could use some extra protein.
The front edges are healthier now. Refraining from styles that tugged and pulled this past year has paid off - now I need to do the same in the back.
It looks like I'm _finally_ getting past the length I've been stuck at for the past 6 months 
I've also been cheating on my wash day routine sometimes  instead of doing my entire head I literally just rinse the first 3-4 inches of hair, DC, rinse, and go about my business. This lets me keep my ends nourished without doing my whole head when I don't have time. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ok. I finished my mini braids. May God help me when its time to take them down.

 

I am going to keep them in for 2 months. Moisturize the ends daily and at night I twist and bantu them to keep them having a curl or wave.

I also purchased this wig and I cant wait till it arrives!



Still taking the collagen powder with OJ during the day and Mulit Vitamin hair, skin, and nails at night. I just purchased some Spirulina and will start that this weekend adding it to my smoothies.


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 17, 2015)

They look great @angelhairtype4


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2015)

angelhairtype4 said:


> Ok. I finished my mini braids. May God help me when its time to take them down.
> 
> View attachment 337399 View attachment 337401
> 
> ...


Very pretty. You did a great job.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 18, 2015)

angelhairtype4 said:


> Ok. I finished my mini braids. May God help me when its time to take them down.
> 
> View attachment 337399 View attachment 337401
> 
> ...



Wow, ur mini braids look professional. How long did it take you to do them? Did you do them on blow dried hair or on freshly washed hair?


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Sep 18, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Wow, ur mini braids look professional. How long did it take you to do them? Did you do them on blow dried hair or on freshly washed hair?



Thank you!

I did them on week old stretched braid out, moisturizing a section before braiding. Between working, it took me 3 days to complete. I did the perimeter first and would pull it back in a pony with some braids left out as a bang when going to work.

I did my daughter's as well. Hers took 2 days to complete on my days off. Same size braids.

I don't braid soaking wet hair, but damp, and I oil the braids.

Eta: Forgot to mention. I don't blow dry cause I want my hair to be as moisturized as possible when I did this.


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 19, 2015)

My ends are looking raggedy. I'm getting crochet braids on Friday and I plan to keep my hair crocheted until mid-December (different installs), I don't really have the time, but I'll try to do an S&D before my install. When I straighten in December, I know I'll need a trim, I just hope it's not too much.

ETA: every time I've tried to post pics since the upgrade, it never goes through, hopefully I'll figure it out by the time I post my end of year length check


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 21, 2015)

Sitting with an oil on my hair under a plastic bag... I have no idea if it's even a penetrating oil, lol... BUT, it helped with detangling so whatever. 

I'm definitely doing a thorough wash and DC tomorrow though so I can get my hair braided on Tuesday. Which reminds me I should probably use a protein conditioner since they will blow dry it first.


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 22, 2015)

My hair has been in a bun for 2 weeks...I've spritzed it 3 times and HAVE NOT detangled . It's the most I've neglected my hair since I've been on my hhj. Pray for me. Tomorrow is wash day


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 23, 2015)

Hair is braided!

And it is tight...

#Prayformyedges..

I told her at least 10 times not so tight... It looks GREAT, but I won't be going back.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm going to wash my hair probably after two or two and a half weeks...not sure. I've lost count. I have in twists, so I need to take them down and do a protein treatment. I should be doing these every two weeks, but I haven't done one in about a month I think. Not sure if I will deep condition. I know I'm due for a dusting...just can't find my shears.

How is everyone doing? Will anyone be doing lcs for the last leg of the challenge?



angelhairtype4 said:


> Ok. I finished my mini braids. May God help me when its time to take them down.
> 
> View attachment 337399 View attachment 337401
> 
> ...



Those look awesome! @angelhairtype4


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 24, 2015)

I plan n doing a LC when I take my braids down. 

That will probably be November, and I think I'll get my hair flat ironed at the end of the year...


----------



## NaturalfienD (Sep 27, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> How is everyone doing? Will anyone be doing lcs for the last leg of the challenge?




Hi Froreal3, great to see you back!  Hopefully you found your scissors ... it's a full moon and it's in Pisces, a great time to dust/trim for growth and all around hair lusciousness.

I will definitely post the pic of my final length check in December, during the last week or so.

I'm putting my hair in a PS this week and will keep in a PS until the end of the year.  

My regimen is pretty solid and I am relying on the power of visualization to hit my goal ... 

I hope you're doing well ...

Peace!


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 27, 2015)

Decided to step it up and take my hair down at 8 weeks instead of 4 weeks.  This should be fun.  I haven't been doing anything really except wearing the same wig for 3 months about to change it up for the last few weeks and start working out.  I really want to make it to bsl by years end and lose 30 - 40 pounds.


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 27, 2015)

My crochet braids have been installed. I didn't notice she used a petroleum based product on my hair until she was done, so I won't keep these in for 7 weeks as intended, I'll do 5 instead. I plan on going right back into crochet braids once I take these out, then I'll straighten and trim around Christmas, and hopefully be able to upload a length check pic.

I noticed the hair on my nape is thin about 6 inches in....not sure what's going on there, but I notice it's hard to assess damage in its natural state, I'll have a clearer picture when I straighten.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Sep 28, 2015)

It feels like I've been wearing these braids forever. Darn my hand in hair syndrome.


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 30, 2015)

I can't decide between maintaining at waist length for 2016 to cut off dry ends and get more thickness, or shoot for another few inches before I start to maintain and focus on optimal ends. (Let's hope my nape is doing well and I've actually seen progress since my last LC).


----------



## Fine 4s (Oct 2, 2015)

@ImanAdero
Sorry for not paying TOO much attention to that lovely head of hair but you are pwwwwwetty!

Been wearing mini twists for at least 2 months now as well but by accident.
My hair is as dry as a brillo pad so it stays in a sloppy bun.
This weekend I will wash and steam DC, then twist it up in chunky twists. I take care of my hair better when they are in chunky twists I notice. I can take down and moisturize easier.
I doubt I'll make the kind of WL that I wanted but next year for SURE it will be more full waist length. I guess I'll be staying away from the flat iron for another year.
Let's see, I got on the hair wave from Nov 2006 so call it 2007-2011 and then the damage occurred. So from 2011 to now, I had to grow a whole new set of heat damage free hair 
By 2016 I'll be back to where I was before the damage. I.will.never.use.a.marcel.flat.iron.again.


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 2, 2015)

I know waist length will not happen this year for me. My ends looked terrible before I trimmed last week. Raggedy ends was close to mbl. I'm now back between apl and bsl. 
I think I will be a nice and healthy bsl by December. With that said, wish the best hair growing to you ladies!


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 2, 2015)

I think crochet braids will be my next protective style... I'll do them shorter than my actual hair and it'll give me easy access to my scalp, which is better than a full head weave...

Of course this a whole month away after I take these braids out of my head lol. But hey its good to plan ahead!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi ladies! I don't know, but for some reason I have a renewed interest in growing my hair longer. It's BSL right now (still). This past year there were a lot of changes going on in my life and I didn't really care for my hair the way I would have liked to.  

However, this year I have a good feeling about my hair and a good feeling about other things going on in my life. I am coming back with a vengeance this year. I would like my hair to retain three more inches in the next year to put me at MBL. I will do this by keeping it simple with my wash routine.

I know I need more protein internally and externally. I will restart my protein shakes (I will drink two or three per day, eat a couple greek yogurts per day, and eat some type of meal replacement bar with a lot of protein. My protein goal is about 100 grams per day. For my hair, I will do a Komaza protein treatment every two weeks as I have been doing. To make it simple for myself, I will prepoo with an oil and the Komaza protein treatment. Then I will shampoo that out and deep condition afterward. I'm going to do it like this so I can cut down on the weekly washes. I feel like dcing and doing protein in one day every two weeks will be fine rather than alternating them weekly.

Not sure if I will do my typical topical growth aids (sulfur and MN). I will incorporate dusting every couple months as well.

Right now I have a Komaza protein treatment and APB Olive & Oats oil prepoo in my hair. I will shampoo this out, concentrating on my scalp, then moisturize and seal, and finish it in large twists that I will wear pinned up of course.

Wish me luck!


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Oct 4, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies! I don't know, but for some reason I have a renewed interest in growing my hair longer. It's BSL right now (still). This past year there were a lot of changes going on in my life and I didn't really care for my hair the way I would have liked to.
> 
> However, this year I have a good feeling about my hair and a good feeling about other things going on in my life. I am coming back with a vengeance this year. I would like my hair to retain three more inches in the next year to put me at MBL. I will do this by keeping it simple with my wash routine.
> 
> ...



You can do it! 

Let's make this home stretch ladies!


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 4, 2015)

@Froreal3 if you not allergic to nuts, they have lots of protein. I like to leave a can by my bedside for a quick snack. Granola is another high protein fix. I buy a bag of it, and add it to cereals and yogurts. But I'm not at all consistent with these. 
I read somewhere (Most likely here) about Brazilian women eating an high protein diet that helps get that long flowing hair. Please post how incorporating protein works for you.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 4, 2015)

@bluenvy I definitely will! I'm pretty sure it will assist in my length and strength goals this year.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 6, 2015)

Hola Ladies...
I am in hair care, skin care mode... 
I finally got my  hair DC'd with Miss Jessies Rapid Recovery and Dudley DRC.. my hair was also colored. 
anyway, I am going to straighten my hair soon and head to the DR shop to get a trim.
I want to keep up those DRC treatments every 6 weeks and strive for weekly deep conditioning. Crossing my fingers. At that point of straightening it and trim, I will do the length check. Don't expect much ladies.. LOL


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 10, 2015)

I feel like I need a braid spray. I mixed some conditioner in a bottle with essential... But it's not doing much right now and my hair feels dry in these braids. 

I just don't want to buy something new.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 10, 2015)

@ImanAdero, have you tried mixing some oil up in a bottle with some water, and a smidgen of conditioner. Some essential oils as well, such as peppermint.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 10, 2015)

I am two treatments in. I have steamed my hair today using Dudley's Protein Hair Cream. I used the Hair Therapy Wrap on for 30 minutes. I washed with Wen Pomegranate. Sprayed with Aphogee Leave-in and Miss Jessies Leave in.  and put it up in a puff... so far, so good. I didn't get a trim this week, and I think I will wait for now. I at least want to get my hair in conditioned, condition before straightening it for a trim. I am proud of myself though, as I am truly trying to get on the right path.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Oct 10, 2015)

I took down my braids!! I tried yall! I tried!!

Eta: I washed, deep conditioned, and blow dried it. Now I have no clue what to do with it lol


----------



## snoop (Oct 11, 2015)

I know that I'll make it one day, but I don't think it will be the end of this year.   I joined this challenge before I figured out that I was a slow grower.  I managed to make it to BSB from about shoulder length when I joined and figure that I can make waist length by the end of next year.  Will check in by this year's end.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 11, 2015)

Okay so I am going to start wigging it up for a few weeks. I am not going to make it either @snoop, but we have to stay in it to win it. @Froreal3 do you care to start the new thread or should I? I need another go at this. I hope to make it.


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 11, 2015)

@Froreal3 @JJamiah @snoop  I probably won't make it either, the issues I had in the first half of the year set me back a bit. Next year is when I'll cross the WL finish line for sure. 

Deep conditioning my ends as we speak.


----------



## iVR (Oct 12, 2015)

I have to go back and read everything I've missed lol.  I've been doing the "just graduated and need a job" scramble.  My hair is past APL now, but I won't straighten it again until December.  Anybody have any suggestions for a setting foam for roller sets?  I need one that is lightweight and non sticky.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Oct 12, 2015)

About a week ago I cut another 2 inches off after last months 2 inch trim. I want this color on the ends gone. I'm rejoining this challenge because I'm currently just touching BSL. I hope to take these twists out this weekend, do a protein treatment then deep condition and take an official length check. I have my wedding coming up in about 3 months and I hope to be fully BSL by then.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 13, 2015)

I am doing good with my higher protein intake. My goal is at least 100 grams per day. So far for the past two days it's been about 70. I need to up my protein shakes to two per day instead of one. I think I will start drinking one in the evening as well as the morning.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Oct 13, 2015)

I  think I just may WL,  I haven't even been paying attention and I think i have washed my hair 4 times in the last three months.  I will get a blowout this weekend and take pictures then


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 14, 2015)

JJamiah said:


> Okay so I am going to start wigging it up for a few weeks. I am not going to make it either @snoop, but we have to stay in it to win it. @Froreal3 do you care to start the new thread or should I? I need another go at this. I hope to make it.



I agree @JJamiah  I need another two years too. IDK what happened to this hurr. I should at least be MBL. I will start another thread when I take a length check pic, probably sometime in November.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 14, 2015)

@Froreal3 seriously my hair is on punishment. LOL I am truly hoping this new found care again will help it fight off the medicine damage. It has stopped falling out, now it is babying and pampering time. I am tempted to do a bentonite clay mask. I use this for my skin weekly and for wounds, or injuries ... so not like I need to buy anything new. I will do it when I need to clarify which isn't anytime soon.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm not making WL... I feel like I need a serious trim. ..

And I'm okay with that at this point...
 I technically have enough to donate, so I might do that any way, regardless of of I make WL.

I know I plan on getting a good trim soon anyway.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 15, 2015)

@JJamiah  and @Froreal3  please tag me when the new challenge is started. I need mo time


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 15, 2015)

Moment of reflection. I ain't making WL either.


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 16, 2015)

I've been thinking about messaging my scalp with aloe vera juice (not gel) between washes to help ensure its health since I'm not washing weekly anymore. Anyone else try this before? I'm curious if the juice is as effective as the gel.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 16, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> I've been thinking about messaging my scalp with aloe vera juice (not gel) between washes to help ensure its health since I'm not washing weekly anymore. Anyone else try this before? I'm curious if the juice is as effective as the gel.


I massage my scalp with aloe juice a couple times a week mixed with peppermint oil. It makes my scalp feel clean and refreshed


----------



## Learn2Gro (Oct 16, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I massage my scalp with aloe juice a couple times a week mixed with peppermint oil. It makes my scalp feel clean and refreshed


Where can I buy aloe juice from for the hair...Amazon? Wasn't sure if there is a food grade or one just for hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 16, 2015)

Top Knot said:


> Where can I buy aloe juice from for the hair...Amazon? Wasn't sure if there is a food grade or one just for hair.


I get mine from the drugstore (CVS).


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 16, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I massage my scalp with aloe juice a couple times a week mixed with peppermint oil. It makes my scalp feel clean and refreshed



That's a good idea! Yeah I'm just going to try it, like right after my work outs to refresh my scalp and see what happens. I don't have any issues but prevention is key and I'm having second thoughts about using the Nioxin Scalp leave-in since it makes me itch. Please I think it'll be good for my edges. I've stopped using castor oil in favor of trying one of the Komaza serums (I forget the name) for my edges...again as prevention given how I've seen my moms hairline change over the years. I have no idea though if her issues are hereditary or care related. My grandmas (her mom) hairline is still nice and full.


----------



## ilong (Oct 16, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> I'm not making WL... I feel like I need a serious trim. ..
> 
> And I'm okay with that at this point...
> *I technically have enough to donate*, so I might do that any way, regardless of of I make WL.
> ...


@ImanAdero - May I have your donation, PRETTY PLEASE WITH TO DIE FOR CONDITIONER ON TOP ???!!!      I ain't too proud to beg -  for hair!!! 

BTW - Your hair is beautiful! (re:  LC in WL thread)


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 16, 2015)

LOLOLOL ^
@ilong now that is funny. LOLOLOL


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 16, 2015)

@Prettymetty, We definitely will. I will start it if it isn't by the beginning of next month. Another two year shot at this for myself is necessary.

I am getting up tomorrow early in the morning and washing my hair with WEN Pomegranate, and then deep conditioning under a cap with Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery. I am going to be washing and going..


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 17, 2015)

JJamiah said:


> @Prettymetty, We definitely will. I will start it if it isn't by the beginning of next month. Another two year shot at this for myself is necessary.
> 
> I am getting up tomorrow early in the morning and washing my hair with WEN Pomegranate, and then deep conditioning under a cap with Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery. I am going to be washing and going..



Tag me as well please. I'm full APL natural and on my way to WL!

Thanks!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 18, 2015)

You'll definitely be tagged @bebezazueta . A link will also be placed here.

WELL... I am so happy because... My shedding is reduced significantly and I am so happy about that. This upcoming week I am adding a protein treatment and a moisturizing treatment. I think my hair craves protein at closer intervals than I thought. I think that I figured no relaxer, no need for close protein treatments. I was wrong. I gave myself a DRC treatment three weeks ago and now it is as if I need a booster. So I will be using the Dudley's Hair Rebuilder this upcoming week, with the Dudley's Protein Moisturizing treatment. My hair is currently thriving. I am so happy about this.  so very happy.


----------



## sgold04 (Oct 19, 2015)

I've had my crochet braids in for 3 weeks, I plan to take them out at 5 or 6, I'm not a fan of the hair that was used. I will get another install a few days after I take these down. The girl who does my crochet braids likes to leave hair out in the front, but the front of my hair is fine, and damaged I think, so it's just not cooperating. I did blow dry it yesterday, and it made me miss my straight hair. I need to workout like a mad woman the next several weeks, and I can't be concerned with my hair, so I'll keep it crocheted until a week or two before Christmas, then I'll straighten.

Eta: how are you uploading pics? Whenever I try, it just "thinks" endlessly. Do I need to re-size them or something?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 21, 2015)

@sgold04 I usually just press done and post reply and it just appears on the wall. I'm using a phone to post pics though.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Oct 21, 2015)

I definitely won't be making WL this year either. I seem to struggle to get past BSL for some reason, whether I'm relaxed or natural. I'm just hiding my hair and fixing my diet in hopes that I'll reach MBL by early next year and WL by November. Please tag me in the new challenge when it's created as well 

I had my hair in twists for the last few weeks, so I took them down and I'm just letting my hair breathe for a bit. I'll deep condition, put my hair back in twists and leave them in until mid November.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm not making wsl 

I flat ironed and trimmed my hair again and cut off my bad ends. They really were raggedy. I cut off an inch couple months ago and just cut another 1 to 2 inches. So I am back at bra strap/mid length. 

I've had a really bad year the stress also affected my health. I wasn't consistent with anything and I neglected my hair. I didn't want to claim wsl with messed up hair cause I'd just end up cutting it later a lot more because the damage was getting worse. 

With this trim I can run my fingers through my hair without snags. I had a lot of split ends and single strand knots. 

I need to get back on track with my original hair regimen. And focus on leaving my hair alone. (When I'm stressed I play in my hair...)
I also need to focus on protecting my ends. And keeping my hair hydrated, and my ends moisturized. 

Tag me in the new thread ladies. I'm hoping I'll make wsl by summer of 2016.


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 23, 2015)

After 3 weeks *finally*....
While in twists...
Prepoo'd scalp with Komaza Pona
Wash with a homemade bentonite clay mix
Conditioned with Bobeam lavender 
Air dried
Redid my loose twists with QB CTDG and realized I'm only 1.5 inches from waist length  

Still won't make it this year, but I'm close!


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 24, 2015)

I finally made it to WL, but now I'm ready to get it shaped up, so I won't be here for long. I'll enjoy it for now though


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 24, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> View attachment 340453 I finally made it to WL, but now I'm ready to get it shaped up, so I won't be here for long. I'll enjoy it for now though




Beautiful hair.. Beautiful.. and CONGRATULATIONs... whew hew..


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 24, 2015)

Girl girl girl @Joigirl your hair is amazingly beautiful!


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 24, 2015)

Beautiful @Joigirl ! Congrats!


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 25, 2015)

bebezazueta said:


> I'm late to this party but would love to join 2016 WL challenge. Tag me when it's created please.



Same here! I'd like to join the 2016 challenge


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 25, 2015)

Congrats @Joigirl! Your hair is amazing!

As for me, I have dc in my hair now. I am thinking about flat ironing it today jut for the hell of it. Lol 

I have only been doing my hair every two weeks. I need to be more hands off. My protein shake regimen has been going great. I have been consuming about 70-80 grams per day. I want to up that to 100.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 26, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Congrats @Joigirl! Your hair is amazing!
> 
> As for me, I have dc in my hair now. I am thinking about flat ironing it today jut for the hell of it. Lol
> 
> I have only been doing my hair every two weeks. I need to be more hands off. My protein shake regimen has been going great. I have been consuming about 70-80 grams per day. I want to up that to 100.



I am thinking about straightening myself. I was contemplating skipping a week in between treatments but right now my hair needs the TLC.


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 27, 2015)

My straight hair didn't last. I should have learned from straightening in the spring that is is just too much for me to handle. I washed my hair and thankfully had no heat damage


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 28, 2015)

Did a Komaza protein treatment last night followed by deep conditioning with JessiCurls DC and a final rinse of Aloe Vera juice. Air dried over night. My hair feels so fricken good this morning!!


----------



## SpicyPisces (Oct 29, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> View attachment 340453 I finally made it to WL, but now I'm ready to get it shaped up, so I won't be here for long. I'll enjoy it for now though



 Gorgeous hair!


----------



## bronxsoloist (Oct 29, 2015)

I've been MIA on this site and this is one of my favorite posts to lurk on.  I think I'll joining you all  in  challenge next year.  Congrats to everyone


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 30, 2015)

Ladies...

I created two monsters out of my four and I have a feeling the rest are going to be monsters as they need their dose of luxury too.

Here it goes.. I let them try my WEN...
I gave dear son a bottle and WOE.... he won't let anyone use it.. got snappy about it.
My other child was like mommy, where is my bottle of Wen. I have the gallon so I used it to wash his hair, as requested.. He was smiling from ear to ear.

HELP! Hubby just got a raise and I don't want it to go to our Wen fetish... thank goodness hubby has no hair.. LOL


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 31, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Did a Komaza protein treatment last night followed by deep conditioning with JessiCurls DC and a final rinse of Aloe Vera juice. Air dried over night. My hair feels so fricken good this morning!!



Not sure if it's a fluke or what but my hair has felt so soft and moisturized since this treatment I'm amazed. today is the first time since Wednesday I put anything on it and it really Was unnecessary. Will do a repeat next wash day at two weeks and see if it's the Komaza. Nothing else is new. My hair growth mission is about to go to a whole new level if it's the Komaza.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi ladies. I washed my hair yesterday after my flat iron. It's still BSB, similar to how it looks in my avatar...and I noticed I have some heat damage.  Some of my 4b coils are looser...like more 4a.  My 4a hair also hangs looser like how my hair looks after a twist out or other stretched style. Luckily none of it is straight, so it's not crazy looking, but still I can tell the difference.

I'm not crying about it since my hair isn't falling out and it actually still looks nice and hasn't affected my styling.  So I'm cool with it. I'm keeping it moving and will let those parts transition back to natural as my hair grows out. I did trim off about two inches to give it a fresher start.

In other news, I'm going to monitor my growth. My protein intake is so much better! I'm so proud of myself. I have been drinking my protein shakes, eating protein bars, and foods high in protein. I'm getting about 80 grams per day. I think I will up it soon. I want to grow and retain about 3 to 4 inches this year (which is something my hair hasn't done in a couple years). I can't wait to see if I increase my retention this year! I'm going to be focusing on keeping it dusted and not really touching it for two weeks at a time. I hope to finally get closer to MBL this year.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 1, 2015)

I though that I would be able to make it to waist length this year with the help of  Manetabolism. Unfortunately I won't make it this year, I'll probably end up at mbl by the end of the year so waist length will be my goal for next year!

Congrats to those that have/will make it


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies. I washed my hair yesterday after my flat iron. It's still BSB, similar to how it looks in my avatar...and I noticed I have some heat damage.  Some of my 4b coils are looser...like more 4a.  My 4a hair also hangs looser like how my hair looks after a twist out or other stretched style. Luckily none of it is straight, so it's not crazy looking, but still I can tell the difference.
> 
> I'm not crying about it since my hair isn't falling out and it actually still looks nice and hasn't affected my styling.  So I'm cool with it. I'm keeping it moving and will let those parts transition back to natural as my hair grows out. I did trim off about two inches to give it a fresher start.
> 
> In other news, I'm going to monitor my growth. My protein intake is so much better! I'm so proud of myself. I have been drinking my protein shakes, eating protein bars, and foods high in protein. I'm getting about 80 grams per day. I think I will up it soon. I want to grow and retain about 3 to 4 inches this year (which is something my hair hasn't done in a couple years). I can't wait to see if I increase my retention this year! I'm going to be focusing on keeping it dusted and not really touching it for two weeks at a time. I hope to finally get closer to MBL this year.


It sounds like you just need a good protein treatment and your hair will be back to normal. It may take 2 or 3 but you may be back to normal.


----------



## Amber_moon (Nov 3, 2015)

Im about 3 inches from waist length. Im hoping I make it before the end of the year, but we will see. Just going to keep bunning and co washing.....


----------



## ezina (Nov 4, 2015)

Not making it to WL this year. My hair is full BSL (maybe MBL). I trimmed off some heat damage at the beginning of September. Still have some more to trim off but I want to reach full MBL first and maintain there until all the heat damage is gone. It's a bit annoying but whatever. So for 2016, my goal is to be full MBL with no heat damage, and that's okay with me.

What's NOT okay is heat damage.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 4, 2015)

While the end of the year isn't here yet, I wanted to say a special thank you to @Froreal3  for all your help keeping this thread going, as well as being a very active participant. I also wanted to say thank you to all the ladies here who have helped to keep this thread going for 2 long years..  Some of us reached waist length, and some didn't, but that is okay. What is important to know is that progress is progress. Setbacks allow us to see where we went wrong and to try again. Rome wasn't built in a day, my dad always told me. I never understood then why Rome was involved in all of our conversations, but I do now. Ladies, we can only take things one step at a time. The beautiful thing is that we are closer than we were last year, or two years ago. I learned to appreciate life in a different view being sick this year, and last year as well. My hair fell out and honestly I thought I was going to be bald. It was depressing and I started to feel less than myself. Bald spots and shedding became the normal. There was a point where I just gave up. I must say that my sisters from the board who I communicate with are inspirations and motivational. They helped me laugh when all I wanted to do was cry.  All this rambling to say that this journey is an individual one, we each will undergo things that will affect our growth. No need to feel bad because we aren't there yet, we will get there eventually with persistence.  While the journey is an individual one, it is one that we don't have to travel alone. We have each other.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 5, 2015)

@JJamiah So glad you're in a much better place right now! 

Do you want the next challenge to be for two years or one? I have my length check pic now, which is the same as my avatar actually. I'm still BSB. MBL is still about 3 inches away and WL is another 6 or so.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 5, 2015)

@Froreal3  I am.. I try every day to be.

I would like the next challenge to be for two years for sure. Give us all time to get there.

You will get there. I am going to straighten and go get a trim within the next 4-5 weeks. I really just want to finish this semester so I can get to the salon. I am at least taking care of my hair with weekly treatment and daily moisturizing. Low maintenance styling and wishing for the best. I hope in a year that I will see some progress. I am patient.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm out because I officially have a lob!

I cut my hair to about collar bone and honestly, she could've cut it up to shoulder length.

I'm so excited about my cut so I just hope my hair starts acting right again! 

My stylist did such a good job!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 7, 2015)

Wow! @ImanAdero pics please?

Here is my lc pic. Still BSB.  I took off about two or three inches this year and this is where I'm at.

@JJamiah Do you want to start the next two year thread or do you want me to?


----------



## cherishlove (Nov 7, 2015)

My lean back length in the shower is waist length. I think I'm kind of close.  I was shocked when I pulled and it came that far.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's a pic!

What's funny is that it doesn't feel short, which is obsessed much shorter lol. But yeah, it feels manageable now.

as a disclaimer this is an IG photo, so it's highly filtered lol


----------



## SpicyPisces (Nov 9, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> Here's a pic!
> 
> What's funny is that it doesn't feel short, which is obsessed much shorter lol. But yeah, it feels manageable now.
> 
> as a disclaimer this is an IG photo, so it's highly filtered lol



The haircut looks great on you  The length and fullness of your hair are perfect


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 9, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> Here's a pic!
> 
> What's funny is that it doesn't feel short, which is obsessed much shorter lol. But yeah, it feels manageable now.
> 
> as a disclaimer this is an IG photo, so it's highly filtered lol



@ImanAdero Stunning!  


I think it's only right to tell you that I'm saving this picture so I can try and replicate this style on a u-part wig.  Don't be mad at me! Promise I'm not  lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2015)

New thread ladies! https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/waist-length-dreams-challenge-2017.774115/


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 23, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> Here's a pic!
> 
> What's funny is that it doesn't feel short, which is obsessed much shorter lol. But yeah, it feels manageable now.
> 
> as a disclaimer this is an IG photo, so it's highly filtered lol


But your hair is fab and you're beautiful...


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 25, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Not sure if it's a fluke or what but my hair has felt so soft and moisturized since this treatment I'm amazed. today is the first time since Wednesday I put anything on it and it really Was unnecessary. Will do a repeat next wash day at two weeks and see if it's the Komaza. Nothing else is new. My hair growth mission is about to go to a whole new level if it's the Komaza.



Ok did a repeat of the Komaza protein treatment and it's not a fluke. I did my hair Sunday, let it air dry without adding anything and it still feels good...like soft but strong, Crazy. I am truly amazed buy the results. This is my number one Black Friday buy.


----------



## snoop (Nov 25, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Ok did a repeat of the Komaza protein treatment and it's not a fluke. I did my hair Sunday, let it air dry without adding anything and it still feels good...like soft but strong, Crazy. I am truly amazed buy the results. This is my number one Black Friday buy.



Ditto.  I'm 4 years in and hadn't done protein treatments until last month and I like how the Komaza makes my hair feel strong.

I also discovered AVJ rinses this summer and man, they leave my hair so soft!  Loving them!

I think that these two steps along with water rinsing during the week, for added moisture, are going to change the game for me.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Nov 25, 2015)

I've avoided this thread because of hairexia and didn't want to set myself up for disappointment. You ladies have drool worthy hair so pretty i can't take it lol. 
Next year will be a different story! My regimen is pretty solid so I stand a fair chance if reaching WL by next year's end.

Sooo can I come play with you guys


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 3, 2015)

It's getting close  both the end of the challenge and the growth. I'm trying to avoid my usual pitfall around this time of year; scissor happy stylist. The hair idols I follow don't get their hair trimmed in salons so I'd like to do the same. If I do, I can def. make my FULL WL long term goal in 2016. Since I don't wear my hair straight, how straight or shapely the teim is won't matter much. And plus I don't anticipate trimming more than an inch off.
As I usually say,  next year I'll do better at caring for my hair and will once again set a hair styling schedule and incorporate wigs. Although I liked the crochet hair, I'm not sure I want to try it again to help retain growth. That Marley hair was rough IDK. I'd try crochet braids though.

Stay focused Fine 4s..


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 5, 2015)

FollicleFanatic said:


> I've avoided this thread because of hairexia and didn't want to set myself up for disappointment. You ladies have drool worthy hair so pretty i can't take it lol.
> Next year will be a different story! My regimen is pretty solid so I stand a fair chance if reaching WL by next year's end.
> 
> Sooo can I come play with you guys


@FollicleFanatic Yup! Post your stats and a pic in the new thread!

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...ms-challenge-2017.774115/page-3#post-22044017


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 5, 2015)

Crochet braids are out, I'll measure tomorrow as I twist. I'm straightening my hair around the 15th and I know I need to chop about 4 inches...but it's not gonna happen. I'll trim max 2, then trim another 2 in 12 weeks.  I hope I'm still waist length after the trim. My ends are super raggedy because I haven't been dusting as I should. I'm kinda done with aiming for super fast growth and max retention, so I'll trim/dust more frequently in 2016. My eventual goal is Whip, but I'm ok getting there more slowly. I need to pay closer attention to the health of my strands and allowing all the broken off hairs to catch up.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey Ladies  I straightened and clipped my ends. I was a scraggly MBL with ends and now cut back to a nice BSL. I am happy with progress of any kind. I think with the constant TLC I'll be back to where I was by 2017. I am going to weave my hair p tomorrow so I can focus on the Holidays and keep my hands out of my hair. I am leaving it in for 5 weeks. Taking it out just in time for my Birthday Weekend.  I have horrible pictures on my phone but have to get the cogs going to have it posted here. Will do when I can.  I hope all is well with everyone. I should have just wigged it for the next few weeks but I made my appointment already. Once I take it out, I think I will wig it so I can keep up my deep treatments.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 12, 2015)

Here is my final check in for 2015 ...

I did not make it to waist length this year.  I was slightly bummed but I looked back at some photos from the beginning of the challenge and noticed growth and thickness that I didn't have initially.  My husband measured the difference between my current length and waist, I have 2.75 inches (to be exact) before I can have met my goal. 

Protective styling helped tremendously, so did the regimen from Coily Queens Rock ... with that info, I got rid of a ton of knots at the end of my hair, which helped me retain more length.  Deep conditioning twice a week helped too, as well as stepping up the frequency of my protein treatments.  Oh and, dusting once a quarter helped with preventing SSKs ...

This was a fun challenge for me, congrats to all of the ladies who made it to WL!!!


Here is my final pic:

 

Old pics:

View media item 125217
 

 

See you all in the 2017 challenge ... PEACE!


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 31, 2015)

Well, I was waist length as of yesterday, and now I'm back to BSL. I'm piiiisssed! I told her not to cut much, and I had her show me how much she would cut and it wasn't much. When she was done, I reached around to grab my hair and couldn't touch it anymore. She chopped 4 inches!

Now I knew I needed a deep trim, but my plan, which I told her, was to cut 2 inches now (or less), and then cut another inch or 2 in 10 weeks. 

My hair does move a lot better, but I don't think all that was necessary


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 31, 2015)

I measured before my trim, from my nape it was 19 inches. Now, from the same spot, 15 inches. I looked back at my hair photos, and it was TWO years ago that my hair was 15 inches (maybe like 1.5 years).
And I was finally at a point where I was happy with the length, I loved how my twists outs looked, now I'm gonna feel bald again. Even my chunky twists looked nice because of the length. I'm trying to look at the positive, but this sucks!!


----------



## cherishlove (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm close to waist length, thank God.  Definitely MBL


----------



## snoop (Dec 31, 2015)

Posting my year end results.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 1, 2016)

snoop said:


> Posting my year end results.




Great growth from January to December!  Did you make waist? If not you are extremely close ...


----------



## snoop (Jan 1, 2016)

NaturalfienD said:


> Great growth from January to December!  Did you make waist? If not you are extremely close ...



Unfortunately, I haven't made WL, yet.   WL is at the 10th line on my shirt so hopefully this year will be it!


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 9, 2016)

Just got my hair blow dried only. I'm BARELY WL. I'll be trimming 1-2 inches off tomorrow probably which will put me back at MBL. This year, my goal is to DC more, up the moisture, regular protein treatments and probably not flat ironing in 2016  I don't know we'll see...
Full WL is definitely achievable!


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Jan 9, 2016)

Fine 4s said:


> Just got my hair blow dried only. I'm BARELY WL. I'll be trimming 1-2 inches off tomorrow probably which will put me back at MBL. This year, my goal is to DC more, up the moisture, regular protein treatments and probably not flat ironing in 2016  I don't know we'll see...
> Full WL is definitely achievable!



You'll definitely be there!! Probably by this summer.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey there @NaturalfienD
What is the 'Coily Queens Rock' regimen?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2016)

Fine 4s said:


> Just got my hair blow dried only. I'm BARELY WL. I'll be trimming 1-2 inches off tomorrow probably which will put me back at MBL. This year, my goal is to DC more, up the moisture, regular protein treatments and probably not flat ironing in 2016  I don't know we'll see...
> Full WL is definitely achievable!


That ponytail is fabulous.


----------



## vevster (Jan 9, 2016)

I do plenty.


----------



## happycakes (Feb 18, 2016)

I wouldn't go back (for trims) to this stylist if I were you.  She can't be trusted and it sounds like she thinks she know what's best for your hair.  She's taking things way to personable.  

Try learning how to trim your own hair or go to a salon where there are male stylists.  It's best to get recommendations from someone you trust.  

If things get too bad,  blow dry your own hair and try a white salon.  It's all about what you want at the beginning and end of the day.



sgold04 said:


> Well, I was waist length as of yesterday, and now I'm back to BSL. I'm piiiisssed! I told her not to cut much, and I had her show me how much she would cut and it wasn't much. When she was done, I reached around to grab my hair and couldn't touch it anymore. She chopped 4 inches!
> 
> Now I knew I needed a deep trim, but my plan, which I told her, was to cut 2 inches now (or less), and then cut another inch or 2 in 10 weeks.
> 
> My hair does move a lot better, but I don't think all that was necessary


----------

